# Os nossos Aniversários!



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 11:35)

Queria aproveitar inciando este tópico, para dar os meu parabéns ao desaparecido  GranNevada (úlitmo post em Fevereiro deste ano), segundo o "Hoje faz Anos" aqui do fórum, indica que hoje é o dia das suas tenras 46 primaveras!  .

Quando alguém fizer anitos já sabe dirija-se aqui e faça a festa!


----------



## Minho (26 Out 2006 às 12:12)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Não percebo o que aconteceu a esse importante observador   
Acho que ele tem registos de Braga desde os anos 70!

De qq maneira fica aqui: PARABENS GRANNEVADA (pode ser que ouça    )


----------



## Fil (27 Out 2006 às 19:26)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens ao GranNevada! Esperemos que um dia volte!


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Out 2006 às 22:59)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Ainda n pus a mha data de anos..Mas já agr podemos beber tds juntos um copo atrasado do domingo passado!  vou tratar d actualizar,já que dia 22 fiz 22 anos!Aquele belo dia d chuvinha!
E já agr,parabéns tb ao GranNevada!Fica aqui registado para quando ele ca vier!


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Out 2006 às 19:22)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



Minho disse:


> Não percebo o que aconteceu a esse importante observador
> Acho que ele tem registos de Braga desde os anos 70!
> 
> De qq maneira fica aqui: PARABENS GRANNEVADA (pode ser que ouça    )



Minho tu que és da mesma terra, bem que podias ir lá a casa dele saber o porquê do desaparecimento!  



Tiagofsky disse:


> Ainda n pus a mha data de anos..Mas já agr podemos beber tds juntos um copo atrasado do domingo passado!  vou tratar d actualizar,já que dia 22 fiz 22 anos!Aquele belo dia d chuvinha!
> E já agr,parabéns tb ao GranNevada!Fica aqui registado para quando ele ca vier!



Tiago isso não se faz , se por ventura tivesse sabido tinha ido expressamente de Elvas ai ao _Puerto_. Para festejar sempre se arranja um tempinho! Aproveitava e ia fazendo reportagem pelo país!  
Já agora, muitos parabéns!!     felizes 42ª primaveras!


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 00:53)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens atrasados GranNevada e Tiagofsky.
Oh Kim, colocaste mais 20 anos em cima, são 22 e não 42! 
E neste caso não deveria ser 22 outonos, para sermos mais precisos meteorologicamente


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2006 às 00:22)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Hoje temos aniversariante, parabéns João Oliveira, 21 primaveiras (ou mais correctamente 21 outonos )


----------



## tozequio (16 Nov 2006 às 00:36)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns João


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2006 às 00:38)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabéns João


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Nov 2006 às 01:01)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Antes d mais Kimcarvalho e Rogpacheco,um obrigado (atrasado pela minha parte!) a ambos!! 
Quero tb deixar um gd abraço d parabéns ao João Oliveira!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 01:20)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabéns João!!!  

Que cumpras muitos e que este 21º Outono te traga muita saúde e muita necessidade. Dinheiro já não faz falta que os pilotos ganham bem!   

E já agora que um dia destes te possamos ver a "guiar" um destes:


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Nov 2006 às 10:55)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

*Meus Parabens João e muitas felicidades....!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mago (16 Nov 2006 às 11:02)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens João !
Que faças muitos....


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2006 às 11:17)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Pois PARABENS João!!!


----------



## Seringador (16 Nov 2006 às 14:03)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Boas,

por isso é que está tão activo hoje que é o teu dia especial, parabéns e saúde para muitos anos frios que virão  !


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2006 às 15:13)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Muitos parabéns João!!!
> 
> Que cumpras muitos e que este 21º Outono te traga muita saúde e muita necessidade. Dinheiro já não faz falta que os pilotos ganham bem!
> 
> E já agora que um dia destes te possamos ver a "guiar" um destes:



Já parece o avião que iremos utilizar no primeiro encontro de membros , tem capacidade para qtos, para fazermos as contas da data previsivel em que estará cheio


----------



## Iceberg (18 Nov 2006 às 16:46)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns, João Oliveira, e votos de muita saúde para que possas assistir a muitos e muitos anos de surpresas climáticas ... de preferência geladinhas como o meu iceberg.


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 00:25)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns para o Gondomarense aqui do fórum, FSantos

Muitas felicidades neste dia


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 01:19)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens FSantos


----------



## Iceberg (3 Dez 2006 às 09:45)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitas Felicidades FSantos e muitos anos de vida, com muitos nevões, de preferência ...


----------



## FSantos (3 Dez 2006 às 11:24)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muito obrigado a todos e obrigado por se terem lembrado de mim.

Hoje de manhã já tive a minha prenda, ao consultar a previsão reparei que .....

VEM AÍ o FRIO!!!! 

IUUUPPPPIIIII!!!!!!!!

Vocês pensam em tudo


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2006 às 14:17)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



FSantos disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos e obrigado por se terem lembrado de mim.
> 
> Hoje de manhã já tive a minha prenda, ao consultar a previsão reparei que .....
> 
> ...



Muitos PARABÉNS Santos  
Pois é já viste... quem é amigo quem é?


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Dez 2006 às 14:28)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



FSantos disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos e obrigado por se terem lembrado de mim.
> 
> Hoje de manhã já tive a minha prenda, ao consultar a previsão reparei que .....
> 
> ...



boas 

parabens   têm um dia feliz     

abraços grandes  e meteo claro


----------



## Santos (3 Dez 2006 às 15:24)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



FSantos disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos e obrigado por se terem lembrado de mim.
> 
> Hoje de manhã já tive a minha prenda, ao consultar a previsão reparei que .....
> 
> ...



Muitos Parabéns FSantos, conta muitos com muitos nevões


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2006 às 16:28)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



FSantos disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos e obrigado por se terem lembrado de mim.
> 
> Hoje de manhã já tive a minha prenda, ao consultar a previsão reparei que .....
> 
> ...



Parabéns FSantos


----------



## Tiagofsky (3 Dez 2006 às 17:54)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns FSantos!!Que caiam muitos nevoes nos também muitos anos que te desejo! Abraço!


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 00:14)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabéns Carlos Dias


----------



## Mago (4 Dez 2006 às 00:51)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens ao Aniversariante de Ontem e ao de Hoje


----------



## Rog (4 Dez 2006 às 01:35)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Carlos Dias, (querem ver que segundo o nosso horário ele já fez anos e segundo o horário do Brasil ainda falta algumas horas para tal)


----------



## FERTROYANO (4 Dez 2006 às 03:33)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

CARLOS DIAS , DESEJO A VC TODA FELICIDADE E MUITA SAUDE, QUE DEUS TE ILUMINE...
ABRAÇOS


----------



## Carlos Dias (4 Dez 2006 às 10:14)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



FERTROYANO disse:


> CARLOS DIAS , DESEJO A VC TODA FELICIDADE E MUITA SAUDE, QUE DEUS TE ILUMINE...
> ABRAÇOS



*Valeu pessoal , já são 39 invernos..!!  *


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 10:17)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Exactamente muito parabéns


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2006 às 15:45)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos Parabéns Carlos


----------



## Santos (4 Dez 2006 às 17:42)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Carlos Dias, muitos parabéns, muitas felicidades e muitos anos de vida cheios de saúde


----------



## Nuno (4 Dez 2006 às 19:45)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

num sei kem es! mas olha mt parabens! ke tenhas um dia de mt felecidade


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Dez 2006 às 21:27)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Carlos Dias!!Um abraço até ao outro lado do Atlântico!


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Dez 2006 às 23:22)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



FSantos disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos e obrigado por se terem lembrado de mim.
> 
> Hoje de manhã já tive a minha prenda, ao consultar a previsão reparei que .....
> 
> ...





Carlos Dias disse:


> *Valeu pessoal , já são 39 invernos..!!  *




Peço desculpa pelo atraso a ambos, mas acreditem que também vos desejo a maior das felicidades e que o dia tenha sido feliz e cheio de boas surpresas.

MUITOS PARAÉNS!!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 01:27)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Queria então aproveitar para desejar um Feliz dia de Aniversário à Raquel (mocha), e que os teus 30 invernos sejam o melhor da tua vida, agora já és cá do grupo dos trintões!  

PARABÉNS!!!!


----------



## FSantos (8 Dez 2006 às 01:31)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos Parabéns Raquel. 

E muito fresquinho para celebrar.


----------



## mocha (8 Dez 2006 às 14:17)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

muito obrigado a todos, sem duvida o dia ta fresco infelizmente não tt como gostaria. 
é verdade agora ja tou na casa dos trinta, tava dificil de ca chegar 
um bom dia a todos.


----------



## Mago (8 Dez 2006 às 17:16)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 19:05)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens atrasados aos dois Carlos Dias e mocha


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Dez 2006 às 21:24)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

boas


parabens muitos anos de vida bem vinda ao clube dos trinta   

tia    

abraços meteo


----------



## Carlos Dias (11 Dez 2006 às 01:00)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

*Meus parabéns ao nosso amigo forschunger , o Antonio Correa de Recife...muitas felicidades e muita saúde para você..... *


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2007 às 00:13)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos Parabéns Fil


----------



## Mago (4 Jan 2007 às 01:12)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens *Fil *


----------



## mocha (4 Jan 2007 às 09:33)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Jan 2007 às 10:33)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*





*Parabéns* pelos teus 40 Invernos, Felipe Manuel Administrador Bragança!     

És um Capricórnio, logo pessimista por natureza ... agora entendo os diversos problemas do fórum, estas sempre pessimista na expectativa que algo aconteça e depois pimba!   (Queres saber mais, manda um SMS para o 6969 com a palavra astrólogo alentejano )

Agora mais a sério, que este dia seja muito feliz, na companhia dos teus e de de quem mais desejares e que na tua vida se concretizem todos os teus sonhos e triunfes a todos os níveis. 
Aproveito ainda para te dar um obrigado muito especial por teres construído esta casa. Que saibas sempre melhorá-la e não a deixar cair no descrédito e no abandono! 

Um grande abraço!!!


----------



## Seringador (4 Jan 2007 às 10:39)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Fil e que pelo menos mais 40 Invernos te sejam favoráveis


----------



## dj_alex (4 Jan 2007 às 15:10)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



Seringador disse:


> Parabéns Fil e que pelo menos mais 40 Invernos te sejam favoráveis



tantos???

tinha ideia que era mais novo...   

DE qualquer maneira...PARABÉNS


----------



## Fernando_ (4 Jan 2007 às 18:06)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabens Fil !


----------



## Rog (4 Jan 2007 às 18:48)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Bem, vocês andam à velocidade da luz 
Tinha a impressão como o dj_alex que o Fil era mais novo, e vendo o topico das apresentações vi que realmente são 25 e não 40, que tb lá chegará... mas com tempo... 




Parabéns Filipe


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2007 às 19:07)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Filipe


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2007 às 19:38)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

40 anos o Fil, que susto! Estive quase para andar à procura do meus filhos que ainda hão-de vir  


PARABENS FIL!!!

Viva o fundador da nossa comunidade!!!


----------



## Fil (5 Jan 2007 às 00:15)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Obrigadão pessoal!


----------



## tozequio (5 Jan 2007 às 10:04)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns atrasados da minha parte


----------



## dj_alex (5 Jan 2007 às 11:34)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Bem, vocês andam à velocidade da luz
> Tinha a impressão como o dj_alex que o Fil era mais novo, e vendo o topico das apresentações vi que realmente são 25 e não 40, que tb lá chegará... mas com tempo...
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhhhhhhhhh.........  

Onde foram buscar os 40 anos???


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Jan 2007 às 12:00)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



dj_alex disse:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh.........
> 
> Onde foram buscar os 40 anos???



Realmente  andam sempre a inventar!


----------



## Rog (19 Jan 2007 às 18:30)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens ao Bruno Campos pelos 25 anos. 
Ultimamente tem andado desaparecido


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2007 às 21:07)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Bruno Campos    

Realmente anda muito desaparecido, com certeza que o trabalho não lhe tem dado muito tempo


----------



## mocha (25 Fev 2007 às 17:20)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

mtos parabens ao João Fonseca


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Fev 2007 às 17:35)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Um grande abraço de muitas felicidades e muitos anos de vida!!


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2007 às 18:45)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns João


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (25 Fev 2007 às 18:48)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



mocha disse:


> mtos parabens ao João Fonseca




Desde já o meu agradecimento pela vossa lembrança
E que possamos por muitos e bons anos repeti-los …
O meu obrigada mais uma vez
jf


----------



## Mago (25 Fev 2007 às 18:51)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Joao Fonseca


----------



## jPdF (25 Fev 2007 às 21:44)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens João!!!


----------



## Santos (25 Fev 2007 às 22:00)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muito parabéns João Fonseca e que este dia se repita por muitos e longos anos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2007 às 22:43)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens a todos os aniversariantes do forum! 

Informo também todos os meus novos amigos aqui do forum que faço anos a 20 de Junho! 

Vou fazer as minhas 35 primaveras


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2007 às 23:12)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabéns para o nosso amigo João Fonseca muita saúde é o que é preciso  e muita neve também


----------



## Minho (25 Fev 2007 às 23:20)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Desde já o meu agradecimento pela vossa lembrança
> E que possamos por muitos e bons anos repeti-los …
> O meu obrigada mais uma vez
> jf



Parabéns amigo João!!!


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 16:05)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Fernando_ balle


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Abr 2007 às 17:12)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Fernando


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Abr 2007 às 17:14)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Parabens ao Bruno Campos pelos 25 anos.
> Ultimamente tem andado desaparecido



   Obrigado! 

ps: só hoje é que vi este tópico!!!! LOL


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Abr 2007 às 17:14)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



Minho disse:


> Parabéns Bruno Campos
> 
> Realmente anda muito desaparecido, com certeza que o trabalho não lhe tem dado muito tempo



   Obrigado!


----------



## Fernando_ (10 Abr 2007 às 22:33)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Obrigado, mocha e Bruno Campos


----------



## Fil (11 Abr 2007 às 02:26)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Bruno e Fernando_!


----------



## mocha (23 Abr 2007 às 15:03)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Miguel  umas destas é k agora me sabiam bem


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2007 às 17:29)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



mocha disse:


> Parabens Miguel  umas destas é k agora me sabiam bem



Muito obrigado mocha é verdade já somos dois com a mesma vontade


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Abr 2007 às 23:05)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Miguel!Um grande abraço, que embora tardio ainda vai a horas de ser no dia!Espero que o dia tenha corrido pelo melhor!


----------



## Nuno (24 Abr 2007 às 13:39)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Ja te dei os Parabens mas dou outra vex  Parabens malukoooooo  Td de bom pa ti


----------



## Fernando_ (25 Abr 2007 às 23:57)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Miguel! (chego atrasado   )


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2007 às 00:30)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muito obrigado a todos que se lembraram


----------



## mocha (26 Abr 2007 às 16:53)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens ao Lordsyberian, k hoje é o bébé ca da casa  
muitas felicidades, muitos anos de vida


----------



## mocha (9 Mai 2007 às 16:31)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens ao Joaocpais, k hoje faz anos, nada como umas  para comemorar, com este calor ate sabe melhor


----------



## Tiagofsky (9 Mai 2007 às 22:44)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Joaocpais!Um grande abraço e um  a ti!


----------



## mocha (21 Mai 2007 às 10:59)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens ao nosso companheiro JpdF


----------



## jPdF (21 Mai 2007 às 19:56)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



mocha disse:


> parabens ao nosso companheiro JpdF



Obrigado mocha...so é pena ter exame amanhã...a  tem de ficar para depois...


----------



## Minho (21 Mai 2007 às 22:28)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns jPdF   



jPdF disse:


> Obrigado mocha...so é pena ter exame amanhã...a  tem de ficar para depois...



Deixa lá no fim-de-semana festejas em grande


----------



## Rog (21 Mai 2007 às 22:43)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



jPdF disse:


> Obrigado mocha...so é pena ter exame amanhã...a  tem de ficar para depois...



Parabéns jpdF 
E já agora, belas fotos tens ai no site, bem enquadradas, e com motivos interessantes


----------



## mocha (22 Mai 2007 às 09:52)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



jPdF disse:


> Obrigado mocha...so é pena ter exame amanhã...a  tem de ficar para depois...




boa sorte para o exame


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2007 às 10:05)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

@ Hotspot parabens, k o dia de hoje te traga mta animação se possivel


----------



## Rog (15 Jun 2007 às 12:27)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Hotspot


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2007 às 14:52)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Hotspot


----------



## mocha (20 Jun 2007 às 12:26)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

apesar de não aparecer no calendario,parabens ao Miguelminhoto


----------



## Minho (20 Jun 2007 às 20:46)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



mocha disse:


> apesar de não aparecer no calendario,parabens ao Miguelminhoto



Então assim seja, parabéns ao Miguelminhoto


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2007 às 21:23)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Miguel Minhoto


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Jun 2007 às 22:14)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Miguel! Espero que o dia tenha corrido pelo melhor e que ainda aproveites bem a noite, que por sinal hj é bem curta!Abraços!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jun 2007 às 22:41)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Obrigado amigos do forum


----------



## Rog (21 Jun 2007 às 00:32)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Obrigado amigos do forum



Parabens atrasados  para compensar pago mais um copo


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jun 2007 às 12:43)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Obrigado,

mocha, rog e minho.

Tou a ficar velhote...


----------



## mocha (21 Jun 2007 às 14:39)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



HotSpot disse:


> Obrigado,
> 
> mocha, rog e minho.
> 
> Tou a ficar velhote...



isto a partir dos 30 é sempre a abrir  é o k dizem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jun 2007 às 00:14)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

O nosso amigo, colaborador e meu vizinho Rogério Martins, faz hoje dia 30, os seus 18 anos! 

Parabéns Rogério! Finalmente a altura de deixar as fraldas!  São os teus 18 anos! Imagina bem as coisas novas que já podes fazer agora! Sim! Isso! A carta de condução! Pensavas que me referia a outras coisas! Mente preversa! Essas coisas não têm que esperar pelos 18 anos! Felizmente! 
Tudo de bom! Aproveita bem o dia que ele é teu!


----------



## Rog (30 Jun 2007 às 10:42)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Rogério  carta de condução à vista...


----------



## Rogério Martins (30 Jun 2007 às 11:24)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



Rog disse:


> Parabéns Rogério  carta de condução à vista...





brigado Rogerio ( nao e esse o teu nome  ? )
Pois parace que a carta esta mesmo ai a vista e agora a responsabilidade é maior...Mas primeiro disso tenho que encontrar emprego pois a vida anda mal  infelizmente...mas enfim


Fica bem e mais uma vez obrigado!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2007 às 11:32)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Rogério !  
Quanto ao emprego, vais ver que arranjas um rapidamente, pessoas da tua idade são facilmente recrutadas ! Não tarda nada já compraste um carro, vais ver !

Diverte-te,
Fica bem.


----------



## Rogério Martins (30 Jun 2007 às 11:55)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Parabéns Rogério !
> Quanto ao emprego, vais ver que arranjas um rapidamente, pessoas da tua idade são facilmente recrutadas ! Não tarda nada já compraste um carro, vais ver !
> 
> Diverte-te,
> Fica bem.



Obrigado Daniel...Bem tenho a dizer que no que acabaste de referir ate tens razao... 
Descansa rapaz que quando tiver o carro vamos passar a andar a caçar tempestades mas tu e que pagas o gasoleo   
Abraço


----------



## Minho (30 Jun 2007 às 12:54)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Rogério


----------



## mocha (30 Jun 2007 às 15:44)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens Rogerio


----------



## bluejay (30 Jun 2007 às 15:47)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jun 2007 às 17:51)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

 Parabens Rogério


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2007 às 23:14)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens Rogério


----------



## Rogério Martins (9 Jul 2007 às 07:47)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Ena! Temos um aniversariante hoje! Parabens RSilva_TN pelos teus 29 anos! Por mais um pouco nao fazias no meu mes ( junho)


----------



## mocha (9 Jul 2007 às 10:42)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens  RSilva_TN


----------



## RSilva_TN (9 Jul 2007 às 17:01)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muito obrigado a todos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jul 2007 às 18:43)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns! Que celebres muitos!


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2007 às 18:51)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens RSilva_TN


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2007 às 21:29)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns RSilva_TN


----------



## mocha (16 Jul 2007 às 10:55)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

happy birthday Ronaldo Coutinho Cheers


----------



## Rogério Martins (16 Jul 2007 às 13:02)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Ronaldo Coutinho 
Saude!


----------



## Minho (16 Jul 2007 às 13:02)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens ao Ronaldo Coutinho e parabéns um cadinho atrasados ao RSilva_TN


----------



## Fil (16 Jul 2007 às 13:28)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

O Ronaldo faz anos, parabéns!! 

E ao RSilva_TN também!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2007 às 20:54)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Ronaldo Coutinho


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2007 às 22:09)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns aos aniversantes !


----------



## Rog (17 Jul 2007 às 08:47)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Ronaldo Coutinho


----------



## Rog (18 Jul 2007 às 22:16)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns João Esteves


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2007 às 22:42)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns João Esteves


----------



## mocha (19 Jul 2007 às 09:47)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens João Esteves e Samuel (VDC)


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2007 às 12:56)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns João Esteves e Samuel


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jul 2007 às 22:40)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens João Esteves e Samuel


----------



## mocha (20 Ago 2007 às 09:52)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Pedro Canelas pelas 35 primaveras


----------



## mocha (22 Out 2007 às 10:01)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

hoja é a vez do Tiagofsky, parabens


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2007 às 10:43)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

*Parabens*!!! Tiagofsky.....


----------



## CidadeNeve (22 Out 2007 às 12:35)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

PARABENS sR. tIAGO! 

QUE A PRENDA SEJA PRA TI E PRA TODOS NÓS: UM FENÓMENOZINHO QUALQUER!!!


----------



## RMira (22 Out 2007 às 16:00)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Tiagofsky!!!


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2007 às 16:37)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Tiagofsky! A ver se apareces!


----------



## Brigantia (22 Out 2007 às 18:28)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Tiago


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2007 às 22:29)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Tiago 

Andas outra vez desaparecido....


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2007 às 23:13)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Tiago


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2007 às 08:45)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens! Bruno Matias


----------



## mocha (23 Out 2007 às 10:57)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens ao Bruno Matias


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Out 2007 às 17:52)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Obrigado a tds pelas felicitações no meu dia d anos!Tenho andado meio ocupado e por isso nao tenho aparecido..Vou começar agr a aparecer mais vezes!Gd abraço p tds e beijinhos p a(s) menina(s)!


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2007 às 00:04)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

PARABENS!!!!!! GranNevada


----------



## Brigantia (26 Out 2007 às 00:09)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns GranNevada


----------



## mocha (26 Out 2007 às 09:56)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens GranNevada


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2007 às 10:03)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns GranNevada


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 11:47)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens ao GranNevada
E parabens atrasados ao Tiagofsky e ao Bruno Matias


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2007 às 19:26)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabéns ao GranNevada e também atrasados ao Bruno Matias


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2007 às 20:22)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabéns ao GranNevada e ao Bruno Mestre


----------



## Minho (26 Out 2007 às 21:16)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns GranNevada


----------



## GranNevada (31 Out 2007 às 15:48)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Agradecimentos atrasados ...


----------



## mocha (6 Nov 2007 às 12:24)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens ao Luis Rosa


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2007 às 17:24)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

*Parabens* Luis Rosa

ASS: joão


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2007 às 18:38)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns ao meu compatriota algarvio, Luís Rosa


----------



## Minho (6 Nov 2007 às 19:38)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Luís Rosa 

É este inverno que vais fotografar um nevão no LPFR


----------



## Rog (6 Nov 2007 às 20:35)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Luis Rosa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2007 às 20:53)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns, *Luís Rosa *!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2007 às 00:05)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Senador 

E que o branco da neve te visite muitas vezes em Janeiro que vem  para recordares os teus 22 anos como o ano da neve...


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2007 às 00:10)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Senador


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2007 às 00:55)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Senador 

Grandes voos!!


----------



## João Soares (16 Nov 2007 às 07:13)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens, Senador!!!!


----------



## mocha (16 Nov 2007 às 09:59)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens


----------



## RMira (16 Nov 2007 às 10:32)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabéns Senador!!!


----------



## Brigantia (16 Nov 2007 às 12:32)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Senador


----------



## Rog (17 Nov 2007 às 00:02)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Senador


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (25 Nov 2007 às 00:24)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens *Sanxito! *


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2007 às 09:26)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

PARABENS, Sanxito!!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2007 às 12:11)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens mirones 

Que tenhas como presente igual á idade (na multiopticas é o desconto) que são 26 cm de neve á porta de casa em Janeiro


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (26 Nov 2007 às 14:40)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns *Mirones! *


----------



## RMira (26 Nov 2007 às 15:59)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

 Obrigado pessoal!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2007 às 16:07)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabéns, Mirones


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2007 às 16:37)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Feliz aniversário Mirones!


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2007 às 19:06)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabéns mirones


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2007 às 19:19)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens!!!! *MIRONES*


----------



## mocha (26 Nov 2007 às 19:55)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

ena tanto sagitarianos neste forum, parabens atrasados ao Sanxito e Mirones parabens e resto de dia feliz pra ti com mt fresquinho


----------



## Brigantia (26 Nov 2007 às 21:48)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns mirones


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2007 às 23:01)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parrrrabens pá!


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2007 às 23:59)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Ufa cheguei a tempo!

Parabéns mirones


----------



## mocha (3 Dez 2007 às 11:09)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens FSantos


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2007 às 12:23)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

*Parabens*!!! FSantos


----------



## RMira (3 Dez 2007 às 12:30)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabéns FSantos!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Dez 2007 às 14:42)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns FSantos!


----------



## FSantos (3 Dez 2007 às 17:12)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muito obrigado a todos por se terem lembrado.

Um abraço. 

Francisco

Que venha o frio como prenda.


----------



## Tiagofsky (3 Dez 2007 às 21:36)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Um grande abraço de parabéns FSantos!Trinca ai uma velinha com o desejo de neve e chuva e frio e tudo o que a gente gosta por aqui!


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2007 às 08:55)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

*PARABENS*!!! Carlos Dias


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2007 às 12:39)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Feliz aniversário Carlos!


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2007 às 13:22)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Carlos Dias


----------



## Minho (4 Dez 2007 às 21:38)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns atrasados ao FSantos e Carlos Dias


----------



## mocha (4 Dez 2007 às 22:17)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

parabens Carlos


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2008 às 00:14)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Fil que seje um ano bem nevado


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2008 às 00:20)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Fil


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Jan 2008 às 01:45)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Gd abraaço de parabéns Fil!


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2008 às 02:15)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Fil.
Como fundador desta excelente comunidade, merecias um grande dia de neve

Abraço


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2008 às 07:35)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

*PARABENS*, FIL

E ja agora que tenhas um Janeiro inesquecivel, em que nao possas ir trabalhar porque tens 1m de neve a porta de casa

PARABENS


----------



## jPdF (4 Jan 2008 às 08:17)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Fil...
Feliz Dia de Aniversário...


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2008 às 10:03)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Um abraço Fil, parabéns!


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2008 às 10:08)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Fil e um grande abraço !  
Bem que encomendaste neve para a festa, mas o S.Pedro foi mauzão 



*PS:* Pra próxima não convides a tua estação meteo pros copos  






http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGANC3


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2008 às 11:14)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Fil que tenhas um Janeiro com muita neve, e um grande abraço.


----------



## RSilva_TN (4 Jan 2008 às 11:27)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Fil e um grande abraço! 
Pode ser que o elemento branco faça hoje aí uma pequena visita!


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2008 às 15:16)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Obrigado pessoal 

Lembro-me que há uma semana atrás havia boas previsões de neve para este dia, mas S. Pedro não quis mesmo agraciar-me logo no dia do meu aniversário


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2008 às 15:39)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Fil


----------



## Carlos Dias (4 Jan 2008 às 16:20)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

*Parabens Filipe, muito sucesso , paz e saude que é o que importa..!!

abraço*


----------



## Carlos Dias (4 Jan 2008 às 16:48)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



Dan disse:


> Parabéns Carlos Dias



*Obrigado pela lembrança pessoal..!!*


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2008 às 18:58)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens FIL. Fazer anos em pleno Janeiro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2008 às 20:26)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



HotSpot disse:


> Fazer anos em pleno Janeiro



Parabéns, *Fil* e *Carlos Dias* !
Pois é, e ele não é o único.


----------



## Rog (4 Jan 2008 às 23:45)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Fil e Carlos Dias!
vai um copo


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2008 às 17:16)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Fábio Luiz !


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabens Fábio luiz!!!

A partir de agora vou acompanhar mais este tópico!


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2008 às 13:40)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens!!! Gilmet pelos teus 14anos


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2008 às 13:48)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Ah! "Descobri hoje que há uma barra no forum que diz as pessoas que fazem anos no dia decorrente...  Muito à frente!

Bem, e parece que hoje é o dia do Gilmet 

PARABÉNS!!

Apesar do dia estar mais primavril que invernoso, desejo-te um dia muito feliz.. E olha.. Bons raios de sol!


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2008 às 13:49)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabéns Gilmet!! 14 anos é uma bela idade! Ainda vais ter muitos nevões para ver


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

 eh eh, obrigado...


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2008 às 13:59)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



AnDré disse:


> Ah! "Descobri hoje que há uma barra no forum que diz as pessoas que fazem anos no dia decorrente...  Muito à frente!




Eu também descobri há poucos dias e fiz logo asneirada  Além de não ter conseguido marcar o dia dos meus anos com o símbolo de aniversário (ainda não descobri como fica mesmo ou se é o utilizador a editar), ainda meti mal a idade (não faço 27 anos em Julho mas sim 28   ). Se algum administrador vir a borrada que fiz apague por favor e se puder explique como se faz!!!!  

E hoje o dia é do GIL!!! Um brinde ao GIL!!!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2008 às 14:09)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



vitamos disse:


> Eu também descobri há poucos dias e fiz logo asneirada  Além de não ter conseguido marcar o dia dos meus anos com o símbolo de aniversário (ainda não descobri como fica mesmo ou se é o utilizador a editar), ainda meti mal a idade (não faço 27 anos em Julho mas sim 28   ). Se algum administrador vir a borrada que fiz apague por favor e se puder explique como se faz!!!!
> 
> E hoje o dia é do GIL!!! Um brinde ao GIL!!!



Para alterares e fazeres com que apareça o simbolo de aniversário e só ires ao painel de controlo, carregares onde diz "Editar Perfil", tem lá um espaço onde poes a data de nascimento e em baixo onde diz "Privacidade" poes "Mostrar Idade e Data de Nascimento" (se quiseres que apareça no teu perfil).
 Depois disso automaticamente aparece o simbolo de aniversário no dia dos teus anos...

Quanto a apagar borradas não te posso ajudar muito...


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2008 às 14:12)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



Gilmet disse:


> Para alterares e fazeres com que apareça o simbolo de aniversário e só ires ao painel de controlo, carregares onde diz "Editar Perfil", tem lá um espaço onde poes a data de nascimento e em baixo onde diz "Privacidade" poes "Mostrar Idade e Data de Nascimento" (se quiseres que apareça no teu perfil).
> Depois disso automaticamente aparece o simbolo de aniversário no dia dos teus anos...
> 
> Quanto a apagar borradas não te posso ajudar muito...



Ok! Obrigadão! Entraste no fórum um dia depois de mim, mas já reparei que és muito mais atento!!!

Um óptimo dia jovem!!!!! Vai mais um brinde ao GIL pessoal   

Abraço!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2008 às 14:21)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



vitamos disse:


> Ok! Obrigadão! Entraste no fórum um dia depois de mim, mas já reparei que és muito mais atento!!!
> 
> Um óptimo dia jovem!!!!! Vai mais um brinde ao GIL pessoal
> 
> Abraço!



De nada. Uns atentam a umas coisas, outros a outras... eu nem sou assim tão atento...


----------



## Rog (18 Jan 2008 às 14:48)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Gilmet!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabéns Gilmet!!


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



vitamos disse:


> Eu também descobri há poucos dias e fiz logo asneirada  Além de não ter conseguido marcar o dia dos meus anos com o símbolo de aniversário (ainda não descobri como fica mesmo ou se é o utilizador a editar), ainda meti mal a idade (não faço 27 anos em Julho mas sim 28   ). Se algum administrador vir a borrada que fiz apague por favor e se puder explique como se faz!!!!
> 
> E hoje o dia é do GIL!!! Um brinde ao GIL!!!



LOL Vizinho! Vê lá que eu só agora é que vi que tinha o meu aniversário oculto!  Já estive a compor o meu perfil...


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2008 às 15:34)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



AnDré disse:


> LOL Vizinho! Vê lá que eu só agora é que vi que tinha o meu aniversário oculto!  Já estive a compor o meu perfil...



Eh, eh! Mais um caranguejo para o grupo!


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2008 às 15:42)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*



vitamos disse:


> Eh, eh! Mais um caranguejo para o grupo!




Passamos a vida a andar para o lado...
Mas chegamos sempre lá!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2008 às 18:40)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Gilmet...


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2008 às 20:46)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabens Gilmet espero que contes muitos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2008 às 20:47)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Muitos parabéns Gilmet


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2008 às 21:16)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

*Muito obrigado a todos*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2008 às 21:34)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns, *Gilmet* ! 
Também já não estou longe de fazer anos.


----------



## Blizzard (18 Jan 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Gilmet!


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns Gilmet


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Mais uma vez muito obrigado a todos
E o dia já esta quase a acabar... a partir de agora ja tenho 14 anos... vou ver quando é que me habituo a escrever a idade correcta

Ah e já agora...falta a *auto-parabenização*.... Parabens Gilmet


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2008 às 00:14)

*Re: Os nosso Aniversários!*

Parabéns atrasados Gilmet aqui do je


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2008 às 21:08)

Muitos parabens Bruno Campos!!!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

boas

parabéns a todos os que não dei 

abraços


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2008 às 22:56)

muitos parabéns Bruno Campos


----------



## João Soares (24 Jan 2008 às 09:21)

*PARABENS*, Daniel!!!! 

Muitas felicidades!


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2008 às 09:52)

Parabéns Daniel! Um óptimo dia é o que te desejo aí pela "Gronelândia de Lisboa"  (que o Radiation Shield não te tire aquelas mínimas apetitosas  )


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2008 às 10:03)

Muitos parabens Daniel. Com 16 anos veem algumas responsabilidades e daqui a 2 podes tirar a carta e andar a medir as temperaturas pelas redondezas 

E o que é que pediste de presente de aniversário?


----------



## Vince (24 Jan 2008 às 10:25)

Parabéns Daniel !


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2008 às 10:38)

16 anos e uma enorme vontade de trabalhar!

Ainda que não seja na telepizza, espero que consigas mesmo amealhar todos os euros para a edificação do teu sonho.  E só faltam 6 meses para o Verão. Repara que é quase como um salto de pardal!

E claro, a carta de mota vai ajudar que chegues a Carcavelos não em 2 horas, mas em pouco mais de meia hora

Mais 731 dias e Bragança ficará à distância de 7h (isto porque gostas de ir devagar para apreciares a paisagem...)
E como tu até gostas de passear, não te será dificil descobrires Gimonde. Quem sabe se o homem do café não te deixa montar lá uma estação meteorológica. 
E assim poderás viver no Poceirão mantendo-te perto da tua familia, e teres não 1, nem 2, mas 3 estações:
Gimonde, Moscavide e Poceirão!

Não será brutal?!


Um abraço valente Daniel 
E um dia muito FELIZ

PARABÉNS!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2008 às 10:43)

Parabens Daniel que tenhas muitos 0ºC de presente


----------



## Fernando (24 Jan 2008 às 10:50)

Parabéns Daniel !! 

Falou-se em gimonde ??? gimonde = posta à mirandesa !!!!

O que eu não dava por uma posta à mirandesa a sério... Trocava toda a neve que aqui está a cair agora por uma boa carne !


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2008 às 10:53)

Fernando disse:


> Parabéns Daniel !!
> 
> Falou-se em gimonde ??? gimonde = posta à mirandesa !!!!
> 
> O que eu não dava por uma posta à mirandesa a sério... Trocava toda a neve que aqui está a cair agora por uma boa carne !



No mirandense bem perto do parque de campismo! Acompanhado de uma boa pomada... então não ia! De comer, chorar por mais e sair agarrado á barriga não conseguindo suportar o seu peso


----------



## Fernando (24 Jan 2008 às 10:58)

vitamos disse:


> No mirandense bem perto do parque de campismo! Acompanhado de uma boa pomada... então não ia! De comer, chorar por mais e sair agarrado á barriga não conseguindo suportar o seu peso



Tens que experimentar o restaurante 'O Abel' lá em Gimonde. Incomparavelmente o melhor...


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2008 às 11:00)

Fernando disse:


> Tens que experimentar o restaurante 'O Abel' lá em Gimonde. Incomparavelmente o melhor...



Fica a dica! Podes crer que tomo nota! Adoro o planalto mirandês!


----------



## Fernando (24 Jan 2008 às 11:04)

vitamos disse:


> Fica a dica! Podes crer que tomo nota! Adoro o planalto mirandês!



Eu também... Mas não te esqueças que Gimonde não fica no planalto mirandês apesar de ter dos melhores restaurantes para comer posta à mirandesa. Gimonde fica a 5 kms de Bragança.


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2008 às 11:10)

Fernando disse:


> Eu também... Mas não te esqueças que Gimonde não fica no planalto mirandês apesar de ter dos melhores restaurantes para comer posta à mirandesa. Gimonde fica a 5 kms de Bragança.



Sim! Obrigado fiz confusão  Anyway é um pulinho!


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2008 às 11:30)

Parabéns Daniel


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2008 às 11:57)

Muitos parabéns Daniel


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2008 às 14:05)

*MUITOS PARABENS DANIEL!!!!* 
QUE ESTE DIA TE CORRA MUITO BEM E QUE ESTE INVERNO AINDA TE TRAGA MUITAS TEMPERATURAS NEGATIVAS, Á MODA DE MOSCAVIDE!!



*PARABENS ROBERTO!!!* 
QUE ESTE DIA TE CORRA MUITO BEM!!


----------



## RMira (24 Jan 2008 às 21:26)

Os meus parabéns ao Daniel e ao Roberto!!!

Que tenham um dia muito feliz na companhia dos que mais amam e que Fevereiro traga o elemento branco para todos!!!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (24 Jan 2008 às 22:20)

*Parabens Daniel e Roberto*,Daniel que a tua estação continue em altas ou será que queria dizer em baixas  

va stay [[[]]][][][[][]

Roberto que te corra tudo bem e coas medicoes


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2008 às 22:34)

Parabéns Daniel


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2008 às 22:46)

Obrigado a todos !
Fico muito grato por toda a atenção ! 

@ *HotSpot*: Tenho mais uma estação simples, um pouco melhor do que aquela que já tinha, mas também é de uso doméstico.
Esta tem alarme de temperatura. 
Pode ser que, para o mês que se avizinha, tenha uma profissional, talvez uma *Oregon*, já me contentava, até tem ligação ao P.C.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2008 às 14:35)

PARABENS ANGEL16!!!


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2008 às 14:41)

Gilmet disse:


> PARABENS ANGEL16!!!



Bem o/a membro/a angel16 nunca postou no forum, mas aproveitando a tua boleia gilmet, desejo ao membro/a um feliz aniversário!    (e que se manifeste ora pois  )


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2008 às 13:47)

*MUITOS PARABENS LARA!!*


----------



## jpmartins (5 Fev 2008 às 14:18)

Parabéns Vicente


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2008 às 22:44)

*MUITOS PARABÉNS VICENTE !!!*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 00:04)

Parabens rijo 

Que seje um ano cheio de paz alegria e claro muita meteorologia


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2008 às 11:04)

*MUITOS PERABÉNS RIJO!!!*


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2008 às 13:35)

Parabens Rijo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2008 às 14:09)

Parabéns, *Rijo* !


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2008 às 19:08)

Parabéns rijo! Que para mole já basta este tempo!


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2008 às 01:22)

Muitos Parabens henriquesillva


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2008 às 08:28)

Parabens henriquesillva


----------



## mocha (22 Fev 2008 às 09:32)

muitos parabens, e venha a tua prenda


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 09:44)

Meteopt Henrique Silva
Aqui Meteopt André Silva, escuto!

Meteo Henrique Silva informo: "O forum inteiro deseja-lhe um feliz aniversário"

Mais acrescento: Que a chuva que estenda até aí ao berço da nação!

Meteopt André Silva, terminado!


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 10:15)

Parabéns Henrique Silva!

Um dia espectacular! Aproveita que está sol e é por pouco tempo!! 

Abraço!


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2008 às 11:06)

Muitos parabens Henrique.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2008 às 13:49)

Muitos Parabéns Henrique Silva!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2008 às 15:31)

Muitos parabens henrique silvaque tenhas muita chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 00:19)

Parabens *Marta* e que tenhas como presente neve ainda este ano


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2008 às 01:15)

Os meus parabéns ao *Henrique Silva* e à *Marta*.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 02:04)

Oláá Marta!

Muitos Parabéns!
E a ver se neva na Guarda para nos mandares umas fotos do D.Sancho cheio de neve!


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2008 às 04:25)

Muitos parabens Marta  Pode ser que a Guarda  este ano ainda fique pintada de branco


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 10:33)

Muitos Parabéns *Marta*!!


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2008 às 11:04)

Parabens! Henrique Silva (estao atrasados mas foram a tempo)

Parabens! *Marta*


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2008 às 12:32)

Muitos parabéns Marta  e que tenhas muita neve


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Fev 2008 às 15:53)

*Olá a todos:*

Agradeço, do fundo do coração, todos os votos que me desejaram.
Um bem-hajam;

Em termos atmosféricos foi um normal dia, só á noite
 é que houve "inundação", durante o tradicional jantar de aniversário,
 pois o vinho verde era de 10,8º.

Felizmente não houve vítimas graves

Um abraço a todos, e mais uma vez *OBRIGADO*.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2008 às 17:29)

Muitos  parabens, Marta


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2008 às 23:24)

Os meus parabéns atrasados ao Henrique Silva e à Marta!


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2008 às 13:11)

PArabéns atrasados Marta! 

Neve ainda não foi desta


----------



## mocha (25 Fev 2008 às 11:29)

parabens atrasados Marta
parabens Joao Fonseca


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2008 às 11:32)

Muitos parabéns João Fonseca


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2008 às 13:23)

Muitos Parabéns João Fonseca!!!


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2008 às 13:57)

Parabens João Fonseca


----------



## Turista (25 Fev 2008 às 15:46)

Parabéns João Fonseca! Que seja por muitos e bons anos!


----------



## Rog (25 Fev 2008 às 21:24)

Parabens João Fonseca


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2008 às 22:51)

Parabens João Fonseca


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2008 às 11:54)

Muitos Parabéns Prof BioGeo!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2008 às 12:12)

Muitos Parabéns Prof BioGeo!!
A ver se hoje ainda cai aí alguma chuvinha


----------



## mocha (27 Fev 2008 às 15:16)

os meus parabens ao Prof BioGeo


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2008 às 15:53)

Os meus parabéns Prof BioGeo !!!


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2008 às 17:46)

Parabéns Prof BioGeo


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 19:39)

Muitos parabens Prof BioGeo


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (27 Fev 2008 às 19:52)

Porque não posso ficar indiferente ao darem-me os parabéns
Quero-vos agradecer a gentileza.
Um abraço
    - jf -


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2008 às 23:19)

Parabens ao Prof BioGeo


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2008 às 10:21)

Muitos parabens dgstorm e tem pacencia com o anticiclone


----------



## mocha (28 Fev 2008 às 10:26)

parabens dgstorm


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2008 às 10:41)

Muitos parabéns dgstorm!


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2008 às 10:56)

Muitos parabens dgstorm !!!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2008 às 13:34)

Muitos Parabéns dgstorm!!


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2008 às 13:50)

Parabens dgstorm


----------



## dgstorm (28 Fev 2008 às 18:59)

Obrigadao a todos !


----------



## Rog (28 Fev 2008 às 20:34)

Parabens dgstorm


----------



## AnDré (29 Fev 2008 às 11:41)

Oláá dgstorm!

Ainda que atrasado, venho desejar-te não um feliz dia de aniversário (embora espero que tenha sido muito bom), mas um ano de vida cheio de boas surpresas!

Vais ver que dentro em breve a Capital do Minho volta a ser o penico de Portugal!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2008 às 10:24)

Os meus parabéns a todos aqueles que fizeram anos, peço desculpa, mas não vinha a este tópico há bastante tempo e houve aniversários que me escaparam. 

Os meus parabéns ao *Rebelo*, que por estes dias faz anos, apesar de cá no fórum não estar registado o seu dia de aniversário.


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2008 às 10:37)

Assim sendo parabéns Rebelo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2008 às 01:48)

Hoje sim, oficialmente o *Rebelo* faz anos, no dia 17 de Março.
Parabéns, *Rebelo* !


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2008 às 01:51)

Se é hoje então: PARABÉNS REBELO!!


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2008 às 10:37)

*Parabens!!!!*
Rebelo


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2008 às 12:01)

Parabens Sam


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 12:04)

PARABÉNS SAM!!


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 14:35)

Muitos parabéns Sam


----------



## Santos (21 Mar 2008 às 22:21)

Muitos parabéns Sam


----------



## vitamos (28 Mar 2008 às 11:36)

Parabéns Miguel Santos! 

De Bragança a Linda a Velha são nove horas de distância...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2008 às 11:39)

MUITOS PARABÉNS MIGUEL!!

E

MUITOS PARABÉNS AO TIAGO MORENO! embora a sua ultima actividade ainda seja em 2006


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mar 2008 às 12:37)

Parabens Santos !!!


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2008 às 13:06)

Muito Obrigado a todos 

Vim ontem de Bragança para passar o aniversário com a familia! Vitamos a musica dos Xutos já está desatualizada, demoro 7 horas de autocarro de Bragança a Lisboa

Parabens ao Tiago Moreno apesar de estar ausente.


----------



## vitamos (28 Mar 2008 às 13:11)

MSantos disse:


> Muito Obrigado a todos
> 
> Vim ontem de Bragança para passar o aniversário com a familia! Vitamos a musica dos Xutos já está desatualizada, demoro 7 horas de autocarro de Bragança a Lisboa
> 
> Parabens ao Tiago Moreno apesar de estar ausente.



7 horas cheira-me à empresa com o teu apelido  

Salvo erro a rede de expressos que aí pomposamente é a expressus (nome mui fino) acho que demora mais um cadinho! MAs disso sabes tu certamente! 

Parabéns!  Olha as belas das canecas "clink"! (hum, as maiores saudades que eu tenho do calor é mesmo de estar numa esplanada com elas bem fresquinhas!  )


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2008 às 13:31)

Parabéns, *Miguel Santos* !


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2008 às 14:32)

Muitos parabens MSantos


----------



## Rog (28 Mar 2008 às 14:52)

Parabéns MSantos e Tiago Moreno


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2008 às 20:37)

Muitos parabéns MSantos


----------



## Brigantia (28 Mar 2008 às 23:31)

Parabéns MSantos


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2008 às 23:53)

MSantos disse:


> demoro 7 horas de autocarro de Bragança a Lisboa



Hey MSantos PARABÉNS!

Bem essas viagens são interminaveis...
Quando foi o eclipse anular demorei 8h e tal a chegar de Bragança a Lisboa. Já nem sabia em que posição havia de estar dentro do autocarro!
E uma vez para Vila Pouca de Aguiar demorei 8:30... E por acaso a camioneta era mesmo da rede Santos!
Mas pronto, viajar é sempre bom!

Que viajes muito MSantos


----------



## MSantos (29 Mar 2008 às 04:13)

AnDré disse:


> Hey MSantos PARABÉNS!
> 
> Bem essas viagens são interminaveis...
> Quando foi o eclipse anular demorei 8h e tal a chegar de Bragança a Lisboa. Já nem sabia em que posição havia de estar dentro do autocarro!
> ...



Obrigado a todos mais uma vez
As viagens são muito longas mesmo, as vezes até dá para desesperar, mas agora demoram menos tempo devido a A24. 
Eu vou sempre na Rede Expressos, normalmente vou por Viseu porque a viagem demora quase menos meia hora do que pelo Porto, e tenho companhia de uma amiga apartir de Viseu...  
Gosto bastante das paisagens principalmente a Serra de Montemuro, ou a Serra do Marão quando vou pelo Porto e 
como recebi uma maquina fotografia de prenda de anos, hei-de colocar fotos das minhas longas viagens...
E no Domingo lá vou eu mais uma vez...


----------



## iceworld (29 Mar 2008 às 19:13)

Existe uma ligação de avião!!
PARABÉNS !!!!!!


----------



## henriquesillva (30 Mar 2008 às 00:10)

iceworld disse:


> Existe uma ligação de avião!!



Está suspensa a ligação

http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1323885&idCanal=59


----------



## Iceberg (30 Mar 2008 às 15:43)

Parabéns MSantos !

A Santos já é um ex-libris de Trás-os-Montes, um verdadeiro monumento regional, por isso, não falem mal dela, por favor (juro pela minha honra que não tenho participação na estrutura accionista da empresa )

Recordo com saudade das inúmeros viagens entre Miranda e Porto ou Miranda e Pocinho e vice-versa.


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2008 às 09:49)

Iceberg disse:


> Parabéns MSantos !
> 
> A Santos já é um ex-libris de Trás-os-Montes, um verdadeiro monumento regional, por isso, não falem mal dela, por favor (juro pela minha honra que não tenho participação na estrutura accionista da empresa )
> 
> Recordo com saudade das inúmeros viagens entre Miranda e Porto ou Miranda e Pocinho e vice-versa.



Já fiz uma viagem na santos Lisboa-Carviçais para ir ao carviçais rock que foi uma viagem inesquecível! Até tive direito a paragem do autocarro em pleno recinto do festival de carviçais para segundo o motorista "assim não andas a pé pá!"! Esse motorista entra para a história como dos mais porreiros com quem viajei carregado de um intenso sotaque proporcional à imensa simpatia  !


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Abr 2008 às 12:16)

Quanto ao msantos parabens atrasados, quanto a discusao eu ja demorei 11h30 de lisboa a vila pouca de aguiar por viseu ..xD ai a 3 anos atras ... 

Parabens Chechu


----------



## vitamos (3 Abr 2008 às 12:25)

Parabéns chechu!


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2008 às 13:35)

PARABÉNS CHECHU!!


----------



## jpmartins (3 Abr 2008 às 15:51)

Muito Parabéns CHECHU!
A prende do meteopt só chega segunda


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2008 às 17:42)

Parabens Chechu


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2008 às 00:26)

Parabens atrasados chechu parabens ccorreia


----------



## João Soares (4 Abr 2008 às 00:31)

Parabens aos chechu e ao ccorreia


----------



## Gilmet (4 Abr 2008 às 13:26)

PARABÉNS CCORREIA!!


----------



## jpmartins (4 Abr 2008 às 15:36)

Parabéns CCorreia


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 15:44)

Parabéns CCorreia 

E a todos a quem não dei os parabéns e fizeram anos!


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2008 às 16:05)

Parabens ao chechu e ao ccorreia


----------



## Rog (5 Abr 2008 às 00:17)

Parabéns Mario Barros.. 
Durante esta semana terás as prendas de aniversário trazidas pela Andrea


----------



## Brigantia (5 Abr 2008 às 00:18)

Parabéns Mário


----------



## João Soares (5 Abr 2008 às 00:27)

Parabens Mario Barros!!


----------



## vitamos (5 Abr 2008 às 01:22)

Os meus parabéns ao Mário! 

Desde que entrei no MeteoPT que ganhei um enorme respeito pelo Mário... desde já explico porquê...

Não obstante as opiniões do mesmo, concordando-se ou não com ele, o Mário é daquelas pessoas que alia a HUMILDADE com o RESPEITO por todos... nesta comunidade sempre soube aceitar as críticas e os elogios da mesma forma e com a mesma simpatia!

Portanto Mário os meus mais sinceros PARABENS e um grande bem haja por fazeres parte desta comunidade!

Abraço!


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2008 às 11:23)




----------



## HotSpot (5 Abr 2008 às 11:33)

Belo postal Vince.

Muitos parabens Mário Barros 

Tens que começar a pensar em marcar o dia para as cambalhotas até Fátima 

Tem um excelente dia.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 11:33)

Muitos parabéns Mario Barros!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2008 às 12:02)

Muitos parabéns, *Mário Barros* ! 
Esta semana vais ter alguns presentes. 
Que continues por este fórum muitos mais anos e que vejamos neve mais vezes !


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2008 às 12:03)

Muitos parabéns pelos teus 19 anos Mario


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2008 às 13:41)

Muitos parabéns Mário Barros


----------



## mocha (5 Abr 2008 às 18:33)

parabens Mario


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Abr 2008 às 21:42)

Hoje é dia de festa:

Muitos parabéns *Mário Barros*;

Que continues muitos por cá, animando este Fórum.

Um abraço


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2008 às 21:57)

Parabéns Mário Barros.


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Abr 2008 às 21:58)

boas

parabéns a todos aqueles que não felicitei.

parabéns Mario 

abraços


----------



## diogo (5 Abr 2008 às 23:14)

PARABÉNS MÁRIO
Amanhã pagas um almoço a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2008 às 00:24)

Obrigadão pelos vossas palavras pessoal 

Estarei sempre por aqui faça chuva ou sol neve ou granizo neste grande comunidade chamada Meteopt 

Abraço tempestuoso para todos vocês.

E viva a «Andrea» e mais uma vez obrigado por tudo pessoal


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2008 às 20:14)

Ontem não pude vir cá... mas pronto... PARABÉNS MÁRIO!!!
(e desculpa lá o atraso)


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2008 às 18:28)

Parabens Jota21


----------



## João Soares (19 Abr 2008 às 18:31)

Parabens!!!! Jota 21


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2008 às 19:53)

Parabens Jota 21!!!


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2008 às 21:58)

Parabens Jota 21!!!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2008 às 13:01)

Parabéns (um pouco atrasados) Jota 21!!


----------



## vitamos (21 Abr 2008 às 11:45)

Parabéns muuuuuuito atrasados Jota 21! Mas conta a intenção


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Abr 2008 às 12:39)

Muito obrigado a todos! Não sendo dos membros mais participativos deste fórum fico muito sensibilizado com as vossas mensagens de parabéns. Apesar de não participar muito, garanto-vos que sou frequentador quase diário(por vezes várias vezes ao dia) deste fórum e admirador dos conhecimentos "meteorológicos" de alguns dos participantes.
 Mais uma vez obrigado e continuem assim que eu por aqui não deixo de vos acompanhar


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2008 às 09:05)

Parabens Miguel...e continua com as boas fotos


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2008 às 09:35)

Parabéns Miguel


----------



## vitamos (23 Abr 2008 às 11:59)

Muitos parabéns Miguel


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2008 às 12:32)

Parabéns *miguel*!
Que tenhas um dia altamente e cheio de ... coisas BOAS

O que tu queres... sei eu!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2008 às 12:47)

Muitos Parabéns Miguel...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Abr 2008 às 18:01)

Muitos Parabéns Miguel vais pagar aqui uma sardinhada à malta


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2008 às 19:10)

Muitos Parabens Miguel!!!


----------



## João Soares (23 Abr 2008 às 19:50)

Parabens!!! Miguel


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2008 às 21:05)

Parabéns, *Miguel* !


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Abr 2008 às 21:23)

Parabéns *Miguel*

Tudo de bom, neste dia ......e nos outros;


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2008 às 22:35)

muito obrigado a todos pelas palavras. Cheers:


----------



## Minho (23 Abr 2008 às 23:03)

Por 57 minutos acho que ainda vou a tempo....

Parabéns Miguel


----------



## MSantos (24 Abr 2008 às 18:55)

Parabens miguel, atrasei-me um pouco...


----------



## mocha (9 Mai 2008 às 10:08)

joaocpais, parabens  votos de um excelente dia pra ti


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2008 às 13:27)

MUITOS PARABÉNS JOÃOCPAIS!


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2008 às 14:00)

Parabéns joaocpais!!


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mai 2008 às 14:43)

Parabéns João!!!


----------



## jpmartins (9 Mai 2008 às 16:08)

Muitos parabéns João


----------



## MSantos (9 Mai 2008 às 18:46)

Parabens joaocpais


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2008 às 19:34)

Parabens Joaocpais!!


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2008 às 02:55)

Entao cá vão os parabéns para o conimbricense meio desaparecido *jPdF* 





(c) Fotografia de  jPdF


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2008 às 09:06)

MUITOS PARABÉNS jPdF!!!


----------



## vitamos (21 Mai 2008 às 10:18)

O toque da velha Cabra, anunciou pela manhã o facto do dia:

O jPdF faz anos! Parabéns compatriota! que tenhas um grande dia!


----------



## mocha (21 Mai 2008 às 11:06)

parabens, que tenhas um excelente dia com  a mistura


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2008 às 12:57)

Muitos Parabens JPdf que tenhas um óptimo dia com e com alguma


----------



## HotSpot (21 Mai 2008 às 13:58)

Muitos parabens JPDF !!!


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2008 às 23:02)

Parabens jPdF


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mai 2008 às 23:12)

Parabéns, *jPdF*!


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2008 às 23:15)

Parabéns jPdF!


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2008 às 00:14)

Muitos parabens *algarvio1980*


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2008 às 00:28)

Parabéns algarvio !


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2008 às 08:01)

MUITOS PARABÉNS ALGARVIO1980!!!!!


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2008 às 09:34)

Muitos parabéns Algarvio1980! 

1980 é sem dúvida uma "excelente colheita"


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2008 às 12:34)

Parabéns algarvio1980!!


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2008 às 12:36)

Muitos parabéns *algarvio1980*!


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2008 às 14:14)

Parabens, *Algarvio1980*!!!


----------



## HotSpot (30 Mai 2008 às 14:30)

Muitos parabens algarvio. Não chega o verão para fazer umas viagens até à Armona.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2008 às 14:53)

Parabéns, *Herculano* !


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2008 às 18:48)

Parabens Algarvio1980


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2008 às 18:55)

Parabéns


----------



## Rog (30 Mai 2008 às 23:01)

Parabéns Algarvio


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2008 às 12:57)

A todos que desejaram-me um feliz aniversário, o meu muito obrigado .


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2008 às 15:13)

Parabéns I_Pereira


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2008 às 15:21)

MUITOS PARABÉNS I_PEREIRA!!!


----------



## I_Pereira (9 Jun 2008 às 15:11)

Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2008 às 23:22)

Parabens I_Pereira atrasei-me um pouco.


----------



## mocha (11 Jun 2008 às 21:09)

e eu ainda me atrasei mais parabens super atrasados, mas que boa prenda tiveste tu


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2008 às 12:20)

Parabens Hotspot


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 12:45)

MUITOS PARABÉNS HOTSPOT!!!


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2008 às 13:08)

Parabens Hotspot


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2008 às 14:40)

Parabéns Hotspot!

Penso que este não seja um dia meteorologicamente perfeito para ti (suponho que ficavas mais animado se a temperatura andasse à volta dos 35ºC ), mas ainda assim, faz do dia, um dia feliz!

Felicidades


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2008 às 14:45)

Parabens Hotspot


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2008 às 18:19)

*Parabéns Hotspot*


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2008 às 22:23)

Parabéns Hotspot


----------



## Sueste (15 Jun 2008 às 22:26)

*Parabéns Hotspot *


----------



## Thomar (15 Jun 2008 às 23:59)

Parabéns HotSpot! 

(espero que ainda vá a tempo...)


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Jun 2008 às 00:23)

boas

parabéns a todos aqueles que não felicitei,  que seja um grande ano 

abraços


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jun 2008 às 10:21)

Obrigado pessoal


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2008 às 10:51)

Os meus sinceros Parabéns Hotspot (infelizmente um pouco atrasados...)! Espero que tenhas tido um excelente dia e desejo-te um óptimo ano aí num dos locais mais "hot" de Portugal!!!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2008 às 00:52)

Muitos parabens *JPS Gaia* 
Não é todos os dias que se atinge faz 18 anos


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2008 às 09:27)

MUITOS PARABÉNS PELO TEU 18º ANIVERSÁRIO *JPS GAIA*!!!

(A partir de agora és adulto)


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2008 às 09:55)

Muito obrigado... *Gilmet e MSantos*


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2008 às 10:02)

Muitos parabéns *JPS Gaia*!!

Que tenhas um dia excelente


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2008 às 10:30)

18 anos... Aquele patamar mitico!

Muitos Parabéns *JPS Gaia*


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2008 às 11:16)

Muito obrigado.... *Vitamos e André*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jun 2008 às 15:49)

Muitos parabéns JPS Gaia que faças muitos e que tenhas um dia em grande


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2008 às 21:18)

Parabens JPS Gaia


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2008 às 23:06)

Parabéns JPS Gaia


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2008 às 11:35)

Muito obrigado...*Chasing Thunder, Mario Barros e Algarvio 1980*

Foi um dia altamente pelos Aliados... vi e sofri a ver o jogo, que infelizmente Portugal perdeu
Mas, mesmo assim a festa continuou, até a 00h00....


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2008 às 13:10)

Parabens Turista


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2008 às 13:24)

MUITOS PARABÉNS TURISTA!!!


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2008 às 13:39)

Parabens *Turista*


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2008 às 21:30)

Muitos parabens turista


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2008 às 21:32)

*Parabéns Turista!*


----------



## Turista (22 Jun 2008 às 01:40)

Muito obrigado a todos os que se lembraram de mim. 
Na impossibilidade de pagar um copo a quem se lembrou, fica aqui um "copo virtual" 

Abraços,


----------



## vitamos (23 Jun 2008 às 10:03)

Parabéns atrasados Turista!

Espero que tenhas tido um óptimo dia e desejo-te obviamente um ano cheio de felicidades!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 19:06)

MUITOS PARABÉNS *ACARDOSO*!!!


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2008 às 00:28)

Hoje temos 3 aniversariantes
Muitos parabens
*CidadeNeve*
*Rogério Martins*
*diogo*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 00:37)

Uau! Logo 3 hein?

Então vá...!

MUITOS PARABÉNS *CIDADENEVE*, *ROGÉRIO MARTINS* E *DIOGO*
Um Excelente dia para vocês!!


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2008 às 10:07)

É a loucura... Só de pensar na quantidade impressionante de aniversários que irei celebrar esta semana! É só Caranguejos 

Então parabéns cidadeneve, rogério martins e diogo!

Tudo de bom para vocês


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2008 às 10:39)

vitamos disse:


> É a loucura... Só de pensar na quantidade impressionante de aniversários que irei celebrar esta semana! É só Caranguejos
> 
> Então parabéns cidadeneve, rogério martins e diogo!
> 
> Tudo de bom para vocês



Sempre pensei que os Carangueijos fossem uma minoria da população.
De repente há carangueijos por todo o lado!

Parabéns aos três: *cidadeneve*, *rogério martins* e *diogo*!

Não sabia que o *diogo* era "tão novo". 15 anos é uma grande idade!!
_"15 there's still time for you
Time to buy and time to lose
15, there's never a wish better than this"_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmoE8_U-JTw"]Five For Fighting - 100 years[/ame]


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2008 às 14:41)

3 Aniversareantes no mesmo dia, mas que loucura, então aqui vai os meus parabéns para:cidadeneve, rogério martins e diogo!, que tenham um dia porreiro


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2008 às 22:19)

Muitos Parabéns CidadeNeve, Rogério Martins e Diogo


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jun 2008 às 23:01)

Parabens CidadeNeve, Rogério Martins e Diogo


----------



## Sueste (30 Jun 2008 às 23:07)

Votos de um Feliz Aniversário aos três aniversariantes 
CidadeNeve
Rogério Martins 
Diogo


----------



## diogo (1 Jul 2008 às 00:52)

Obrigado amigos!! Realmente só 15 anitos devo ser o membro mais novo do fórum! Só há 2 dias é que me dei ao trabalho de fazer o meu perfil!
Esse clip ta muito fixe André. Obrigado!


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Jul 2008 às 16:43)

diogo disse:


> Obrigado amigos!! Realmente só 15 anitos devo ser o membro mais novo do fórum! Só há 2 dias é que me dei ao trabalho de fazer o meu perfil!
> Esse clip ta muito fixe André. Obrigado!




sou da tua idade pá, também tenho 15 anos, faço anos dia de reis( 6 de janeiro) parabéns


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 17:14)

Bem... nesse caso eu ainda consigo ser mais novo do que vocês

Orgulho-me dos meus *14* anos, feitos a 18 de Janeiro!


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Jul 2008 às 17:16)

Gilmet disse:


> Bem... nesse caso eu ainda consigo ser mais novo do que vocês
> 
> Orgulho-me dos meus *14* anos, feitos a 18 de Janeiro!



ena também fazes em Jenaiero, ainda és Capricórnio.

Tinha que haver alguém mais novo


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Jul 2008 às 17:16)

janeiro quis eu dizer


----------



## diogo (1 Jul 2008 às 20:06)

What? 
Nunca pensei que houvesse (tanta) gente interessada pela meteorologia com a minha idade... Pelo menos num fórum


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2008 às 23:27)

Viva à juventude! defacto não sabia que havia tanta gente mais nova no Meteopt...Quem me ouvir falar até pensa que sou muito mais velho, tenho 20 anos apenas
Qual será a média de idades neste forum? Alguem faz uma ideia? Parece-me que a maioria tem menos de 25 anos


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2008 às 00:31)

Muitos parabens Quimera


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2008 às 10:36)

MUITOS PARABÉNS *QUIMERA*!!!


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2008 às 10:56)

Parabéns *Quimera*!


----------



## diogo (5 Jul 2008 às 11:06)

*PARABÉNS QUIMERA*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2008 às 00:29)

Parabens André  que tenhas um dia feliz.


----------



## Fil (9 Jul 2008 às 00:32)

Parabéns André! 

E ao RSilva_TN também! (apesar de não aceder o fórum desde janeiro )


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 01:20)

Parabéns AnDré
Parabéns RSilva_TN


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2008 às 02:44)

Parabéns André !!!  

E foge sempre das más ondas, do mar ou da vida, com a mesma determinação com que fugiste daquela no Estoril:


----------



## vitamos (9 Jul 2008 às 10:35)

Muitos parabéns vizinho André! 

Mais um caranguejo para o grupo  

Um dia muito, mas mesmo muito feliz, e um ano em grande com tudo de bom é aquilo que te desejo (e uns nevões lá para Janeiro tb  )


----------



## RSilva_TN (9 Jul 2008 às 11:05)

Obrigado Fil e Rog!

Por falta de tempo, infelizmente não tenho conseguido participar mais activamente no Fórum, mas vou-o acompanhando sempre que possível.
Não abandono esta excelente comunidade de meteoloucos! 
Abraços,

RSilva_TN


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2008 às 11:11)

Muitos parabéns, *André* !
Que tenhas um dia feliz.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jul 2008 às 11:42)

Muitos Parabéns ANDRÉ goza bem este dia


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2008 às 12:16)

Bom dia!
*
Muito, muito obrigado*!
Este fórum e toda a sua comunidade, assumem cada vez mais um papel importante na minha vida. Confesso que já não sei passar um dia sem abrir o *meteopt*, sem falar com alguns membros que se destacam cada vez mais na minha vida, e que nela entraram sem qualquer pedido de licença. De tal ordem que às 00h00 já o telemóvel tocava, e... quem mais poderia ser que não o mais pontual dos membros?!

É o meu 22º aniversário...
Tanto que já vivi, tanto para viver!
E a meteorologia, que me acompanha desde o momento em que aprendi a subir ao banco que encostava à janela para ver chover (aos 2 anos de idade), está hoje mais presente que nunca. E isso devo a toda esta comunidade.



​*

Vince*, obrigado pela foto... Está brutal!! Vou comprar uma prancha!
*Vitamos*, já estivemos no mesmo lugar e à mesma hora a ver o mesmo nevar. Quem sabe se não nos voltamos a encontrar lá um dia destes.

*RSilva_TN*, Parabéns! Caranguejos rules!


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 13:20)

Os astrólogos precisam de fazer uma actualização na base de dados, visto estarem a utilizar dados com uns 2000 anos
O signo é considerado pela posição do sol no céu.. o sol está em Gémeos e não em Caranguejo... devido à precessão dos equinócios as constelações vão se alterando ao longo do tempo... e já agora são 13 as constelações que o sol passa num ano e não 12


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jul 2008 às 13:53)

Exactamente Rog e a 13 constelação é a do Ofiúco (que nome lindo , não devem ter uma vida mto feliz )
Parabéns Andre e RSilva_TN.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2008 às 14:35)

Muitos Parabéns André e RSilva_TN


----------



## vitamos (9 Jul 2008 às 14:58)

Já agora os meus parabéns também ao RSilva_TN com o meu pedido de desculpas por me ter esquecido dele de manhã! PARABÉNS!


----------



## RSilva_TN (9 Jul 2008 às 15:18)

Muito obrigado a todos! 

*André*, peço desculpa por me ter esquecido de referir há pouco, Muitos PARABÉNS e um aperto de pinças!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2008 às 17:24)

Muitos Parabéns aos 2 aniversariantes de hoje!!


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2008 às 19:22)

Parabéns AnDré e RSilva_TN


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Jul 2008 às 19:55)

boas


Parabéns AnDré e RSilva_TN 

abraços


----------



## Minho (9 Jul 2008 às 19:56)

Muitos parabéns AnDré e RSilva_TN 

Ao AnDré,

Com apenas 8 meses de fórum já és uma marca importante por aqui: um exemplo de participação 

Muitas felicidades


----------



## mocha (9 Jul 2008 às 21:08)

parabens aos aniversariantes


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Jul 2008 às 21:16)

*André*

Neste dia especial para ti, só posso 
dar-te os *PARABÉNS*.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2008 às 00:28)

Atrasei-me um pouco
Muitos Parabéns André e RSilva_TN


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 11:38)

Bom dia pessoal!

Mais uma vez obrigado.
Estou com o ego no limite da explosão!
Ontem foi mesmo um dia muito bom.
E hoje cá estou eu de volta. 
Obrigado pelas vossas mensagens.

Ah, achei curioso aquilo dos signos! Afinal sou um caranguejo com dupla personalidade?! 
Será que isso implica ter não duas mas quatro pinças?


----------



## Turista (11 Jul 2008 às 00:09)

Parabéns atrasados ao André e ao RSilva_TN
Parabéns "actualizados" ao Vitamos! Tem um bom dia! Abraço!


----------



## Rog (11 Jul 2008 às 00:29)

Parabéns vitamos


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2008 às 01:01)

PARABÉNS!!

*bintóito bitamos*? 

Um vizinho que só não andou comigo na escola porque nasceu antes do tempo! 
Se os anos fossem outros, de certo que andariamos agora nos mesmos ralis das tascas e a fugir às análises matemáticas como o rabo foge à seringa!

Desejo-te um dia muito feliz Vizinho!
Um abraço meteorológico!




vitamos disse:


> Um dia muito, mas mesmo muito feliz, e um ano em grande com tudo de bom é aquilo que te desejo (e uns nevões lá para Janeiro tb  )



Ah, e por falar em neve:
Uma reliquia de 29-01-2006
Casal dos Apréstimos, Ramada - Odivelas.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLSv-RTDmM8"]YouTube - Neve - Odivelas[/ame]

Eu sei que andavas por ali perto!


----------



## jpmartins (11 Jul 2008 às 10:36)

Parabéns Vitamos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jul 2008 às 11:10)

Muitos Parabéns Vitamos


----------



## Vince (11 Jul 2008 às 11:36)

Muitos parabéns Vitamos. 
Merecia aqui um poema mas não tenho jeito para poesias 
Os caranguejos mexem-se bem no forum, deve ser por ser um signo de água


----------



## vitamos (11 Jul 2008 às 12:09)

Muito obrigado a todos!

Estou neste momento ocupadissimo no trabalho (nem de propósito foi a manhã mais intensa de trabalho que tive este ano  ) 

Todos os dias quando estou a trabalhar, a minha companhia é sempre o MeteoPT... Dou sempre um salto ao computador entre cada tarefa. Esta comunidade já faz mais que parte do meu mundo e para mim é muito bom e no mínimo gratificante partilhar e aprender um pouco com todos vocês... Sobre meteorologia, mas acima de tudo sobre a VIDA!

Um bem haja e um forte abraço a vocês todos


PS: André ainda não tinha visto essas imagens (ou pelo menos não me lembro). Já repararam o tamanho dos "calhaus de neve" que caem do céu??! APRE


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jul 2008 às 12:21)

Muitos parabens Vitamos!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2008 às 12:41)

Muitos parabens Vitamos


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2008 às 13:08)

Parabéns Vitamos


----------



## vitamos (11 Jul 2008 às 14:37)

Obrigado a todos! E como daqui a pouco vou de fim de semana (e uff esta semana mereço) alargo o agradecimento, caso o tópico ainda cresça mais hoje 


Sinto-me tão acarinhado aqui  sabe mesmo bem...

Um abraço a todos e uma fatia de bolo cibernética!


----------



## jpmartins (11 Jul 2008 às 15:15)

vitamos disse:


> Um abraço a todos e uma fatia de bolo cibernética!



Vitamos não havia necessidade de um bolo com tantos gigas .
Bom fim-de-semana


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jul 2008 às 17:58)

Parabéns e um abraço 








Como vou entrar de férias já tenho desculpa para mais umas ...aniversário do Vitamos


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2008 às 20:05)

Muitos parabens Vitamos


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2008 às 20:29)

Parabéns Vitamos


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Jul 2008 às 21:15)

Parabéns *Vitamos*;

Tudo de bom neste dia...e nos outros


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Jul 2008 às 21:37)

boas

Parabéns Vitamos

abraços


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jul 2008 às 21:56)

Muitos Parabéns Vitamos!!! 

Uma granizada de cumprimentos!


----------



## mocha (16 Jul 2008 às 10:15)

Vitamos vai tarde mas vai parabens atrasadissimos
Feliz Aniversario para o Ronaldo Coutinho


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jul 2008 às 10:21)

FELIZ ANIVERSÁRIO Ronaldo Coutinho


----------



## vitamos (16 Jul 2008 às 12:34)

Parabéns Ronaldo Coutinho! 



Obrigado Mocha


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2008 às 12:50)

Parabéns Ronaldo Coutinho


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jul 2008 às 15:39)

Parabéns Ronaldo Coutinho


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2008 às 18:25)

Muitos Parabéns Ronaldo Coutinho


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2008 às 00:54)

Muitos parabens João Esteves


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jul 2008 às 09:23)

Parabéns João Esteves


----------



## vitamos (18 Jul 2008 às 09:24)

Feliz aniversário João Esteves


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2008 às 10:56)

Muitos Parabéns João Esteves


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2008 às 12:50)

Parabéns João Esteves


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jul 2008 às 15:59)

Parabens João. Espero que um dos presentes tenha sido a webcam


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 17:08)

parabens joao esteves e feliz aniversario


----------



## Sueste (18 Jul 2008 às 18:35)

Feliz Aniversário João Esteves


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2008 às 19:41)

Muitos Parabéns João esteves!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2008 às 21:39)

HotSpot disse:


> Parabens João. Espero que um dos presentes tenha sido a webcam



Parabéns, *João Esteves*. 
Sim, realmente a webcam do *João* já está planeada para breve, ao que parece.


----------



## Rog (18 Jul 2008 às 21:48)

Parabéns João Esteves


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 21:52)

Parabéns João e a todos a quem não dei os parabéns


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jul 2008 às 23:45)

Ora então vamos lá!

Os Meus Parabéns atrasados a todos a quem não dei os parabéns na altura devida!

Ao *André*!

Ao *RSilva_TN*!

Ao *Vitamos*!

Ao *Ronaldo Coutinho*!

Ao *João Esteves*!


Espero que todos tenham tido dias felizes!
Muitos anos de Vida!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jul 2008 às 13:46)

PARABÉNS ANDRÉ_CARDOSO!!


----------



## vitamos (29 Jul 2008 às 12:47)

Muitos parabéns J.Crisóstomo!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2008 às 13:17)

PARABÉNS *J.CRISÓSTOMO*!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2008 às 13:42)

Parabéns, *João Crisóstomo* !


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jul 2008 às 13:43)

Muitos parabéns J.Crisóstomo!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (29 Jul 2008 às 13:44)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2008 às 14:02)

parabens j.crisóstomo e um dia feliz


----------



## *Dave* (2 Ago 2008 às 19:07)

Para que não se esqueçam, amanhã faço os meus 17 aninhos...

Abraço


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 09:25)

Então parabéns Dave


----------



## vitamos (3 Ago 2008 às 10:34)

Muitos parabéns Dave! 

Tem um óptimo dia!


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2008 às 11:04)

Parabéns Dave!

Um feliz dia!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 11:06)

bom dia parabéns dave e com um optimo dia de anos e já agora porque não com muito calor


----------



## *Dave* (3 Ago 2008 às 11:39)

Obrigado!! 


Um abraço a todos....


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2008 às 11:51)

Parabéns *Dave*


----------



## Sueste (3 Ago 2008 às 12:12)

PARABÉNS *Dave* 

Desejo-te um Feliz dia de Aniversário


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2008 às 12:57)

Parabéns Dave!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Ago 2008 às 14:25)

Muitos Parabéns Dave espero que tenhas um dia óptimo e támbém com a companhia deste calor


----------



## *Dave* (3 Ago 2008 às 14:30)

Calor? Naaaa....
Dentro de casa não está muito (25ºC A/C) na rua é pior  (38ºC)... 

PS: Obrigado a todos pelos parabens   


Abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2008 às 21:12)

Parabens Dave  e boa sorte com o teu futuro presente que será a estação


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Ago 2008 às 21:16)

Parabéns *Dave*;

Tudo de bom, neste dia...e nos outros;


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2008 às 22:11)

MUITOS PARABÉNS, PELOS TEUS 17 ANOS, *DAVE*!!


----------



## mocha (3 Ago 2008 às 22:31)

parabens *Dave* pelo teu 17º aniversario :cheeres:, resto de um excelente dia, neste caso noite


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2008 às 23:58)

Muitos parabens *Dave*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2008 às 00:29)

Parabéns, *Dave* !


----------



## *Dave* (4 Ago 2008 às 01:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parabens Dave  e boa sorte com o teu futuro presente que será a estação



Já falta pouco, terça ou quarta já cá deve de estar .


Quanto aos outros, OBRIGADO PELA SIMPATIA 


Abraço


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2008 às 22:25)

Muitos Parabéns *Breno*!!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2008 às 00:11)

Muitos parabens Pedro Canelas e Paulo H


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2008 às 00:15)

Ena! Hoje temos dois aniversariantes!

Muitos Parabéns *Pedro Canelas *e *Paulo H*

Um belo dia para ambos!


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2008 às 00:58)

Parabens ao Pedro *Canelas* e ao *Paulo H*

Um bom dia de aniversário para ambos...

PS: Já agora, parabens a todos aqueles que fizeram anos e eu nao estive presente aqui no forum para vos felicitar


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2008 às 01:46)

Muitos parabens *Pedro Canelas *e  *Paulo H *


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2008 às 08:56)

Parabéns a todos os aniversariantes


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2008 às 10:02)

Parabéns Paulo H e Pedro Canelas


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2008 às 10:22)

Muitos parabéns *PauloH *e *pedro canelas*

Um óptimo dia e tudo de bom


----------



## HotSpot (20 Ago 2008 às 10:57)

Muitos parabens ao Pedro e Paulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2008 às 12:52)

Muitos Parabéns ao Pedro canelas e ao Paulo H


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Ago 2008 às 14:25)

Muitos Parabéns ao Pedro Canelas e ao Paulo H espero que tenham um dia porreiro


----------



## *Dave* (20 Ago 2008 às 14:34)

Parabéns aos Pedro Canelas e ao Paulo H. (companheiro de resolução de problemas ).
Espero que para o próximo ano estejamos aqui todos para vos voltar a desejar os parabéns...

Abraço


----------



## Paulo H (20 Ago 2008 às 14:51)

Muitos parabéns ao Pedro Canelas!


.. e ao Paulo H tb, pq não?!


Muito obrigado a todos, pelo companheirismo de todos os membros e pelo forum espectacular que é!

Um grande abraço a todos


PS: Como prenda este ano, quero que venham aí umas trovoadas valentes e um grande nevão de Norte a Sul, do litoral ao interior! (Vários dias!!!)


----------



## mocha (21 Ago 2008 às 14:21)

parabens atrasados aos dois


----------



## mocha (27 Ago 2008 às 16:24)

Parabens Paulo Pinheiro


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 17:07)

MUITOS PARABÉNS *PAULO PINHEIRO*!!


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2008 às 19:02)

Parabéns  .


Abraço


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2008 às 21:42)

Parabens PAULO PINHEIRO


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2008 às 21:55)

Parabens Paulo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Ago 2008 às 21:56)

Muitos Parabéns PAULO PINHEIRO


----------



## mocha (29 Ago 2008 às 09:10)

parabens Luis_frps


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2008 às 11:04)

MUITOS PARABÉNS *LUIS_FRPS*!


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2008 às 11:41)

Parabéns *LUIS_FRPS* 


Abraço


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Ago 2008 às 12:16)

Parabéns LUIS_FRPS


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2008 às 22:21)

Mais dois aniversariantes hoje!

PARABÉNS *O_VISEENSE* E *NEWBORN*!!


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2008 às 22:24)

É só aniversariantes...

Parabéns aos Virgens () *O_VISEENSE* E *NEWBORN* .


ABRAÇO


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2008 às 19:59)

Parabens atrasados ao O_VISEENSE e ao NEWBORN


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2008 às 00:28)

MUITOS PARABÉNS *TOZEQUIO*!!


----------



## HotSpot (3 Set 2008 às 08:03)

Parabens Tozequio


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Set 2008 às 09:48)

Parabéns TOZEQUIO


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2008 às 11:21)

Muitos parabéns tozequio


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 11:39)

PARABÉNS!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2008 às 12:45)

Parabéns pelo teu dia de aniversário tozequio


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2008 às 13:00)

Muitos parabéns tozequio


----------



## jpmartins (3 Set 2008 às 13:55)

Muitos parabéns tozequio


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2008 às 00:10)

MUITOS PARABÉNS *FERNANDO*!!


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2008 às 00:10)

Parabens Fernando!!


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2008 às 00:12)

Parabéns *FERNANDO* 


Abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 01:54)

Muitos parabéns Fernando


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Set 2008 às 02:48)

boas

parabéns a todos 

abraços


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2008 às 09:22)

Parabéns *FERNANDO *


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2008 às 09:33)

Parabéns Fernando


----------



## jpmartins (10 Set 2008 às 09:53)

Muitos parabéns Fernando.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 10:29)

Muitos parabéns, *Fernando*.


----------



## Fernando (10 Set 2008 às 10:35)

Obrigado a todos! 

Tenho andado um pouco apagado aqui pelo fórum, mas agora que está a começar a 'época alta' (pelo menos para mim :P ) estarei de regresso! 

Cumps!


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2008 às 10:59)

Parabéns FERNANDO


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2008 às 12:25)

Parabéns FERNANDO e um dia do melhor


----------



## HotSpot (10 Set 2008 às 16:22)

Parabens Fernando!!!


----------



## Rog (10 Set 2008 às 18:17)

Parabéns Fernando


----------



## Turista (11 Set 2008 às 02:13)

Parabéns atrasados, Fernando! 
(são atrasados mas o que conta é a intenção )


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2008 às 00:10)

Muitos parabens Rog!!


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2008 às 00:51)

_"(...) há muito mais tempo do nascer ao pôr-do-sol do que ao homem lhe é dado a gastar."_​*Papalagui​*
Parabéns *Rog*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2008 às 01:25)

Rog parabens pá


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2008 às 01:59)

Muitos parabens Rog


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2008 às 07:07)

MUITOS PARABÉNS *ROG*!!

Que tenhas um dia excelente!


----------



## HotSpot (23 Set 2008 às 08:15)

Muitos parabens ROG!!! Que seja um dia bem passado com os teus.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2008 às 09:06)

Bom, vou ser original: Parabés Rog!!


----------



## mocha (23 Set 2008 às 09:06)

Muitos Parabens Rog


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Set 2008 às 09:51)

Muitos Parabéns *ROG* espero que tenhas um dia 5 estrelas


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Set 2008 às 09:53)

Parabéns *Rog*.

Tudo de bom, neste dia...e nos outros


----------



## jpmartins (23 Set 2008 às 10:08)

Parabéns Rog


----------



## vitamos (23 Set 2008 às 10:56)

Feliz aniversário Rog!  Que as ondas te levem um abraço "Atlântico" até à bela Madeira!

Tudo de bom!


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2008 às 12:07)

Parabéns Rog


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2008 às 12:16)

Parabéns ROG e que tenhas um dia feliz no teu anivresário


----------



## Paulo H (23 Set 2008 às 12:26)

Muitos Parabens Rog!!

Que tenhas um dia muito especial, junto de todos aqueles que nos fazem sentir especiais, faça o tempo que fizer!


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2008 às 17:14)

Parabéns ao nosso «cubano» *Rog*!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2008 às 20:56)

Feliz aniversário Rog, que seja um dia bem passado na companhia daqueles que te são mais queridos.


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2008 às 21:35)

Obrigado a todos os que deixaram por aqui um comentário


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Set 2008 às 23:23)

Parabéns, *Rog*!


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Set 2008 às 23:43)

boas

parabéns companheiro Rog espero que tenhas tido um dia feliz 

um forte abraço


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2008 às 00:07)

Muitos Parabéns Rog


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 00:35)

Obrigado


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2008 às 00:26)

*Parabens*, Brunomc


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2008 às 02:46)

Muito Parabéns *Brunomc*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2008 às 07:21)

Muitos Parabéns *Brunomc*!!


----------



## vitamos (3 Out 2008 às 09:13)

Parabéns *Brunomc*! Tem um excelente dia!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2008 às 09:59)

Muitos parabéns Brunomc! e que faças muitos


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2008 às 10:27)

Muitos Parabéns Brunomc.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2008 às 10:53)

Obrigado a todos..já são 23


----------



## Paulo H (3 Out 2008 às 11:00)

Muitos Parabéns, BrunoMC!!

Que saudades tenho dos 23..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2008 às 16:21)

Parabéns, *Brunomc* !
Que tenhas um dia feliz.


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2008 às 17:07)

Parabéns Brunomc


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2008 às 18:58)

Parabens Brunomc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2008 às 19:01)

Parabéns brunomc


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2008 às 20:41)

Parabéns Brunomc


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2008 às 22:41)

Muitos Parabéns Brunomc  ainda vim a tempo  que este inverno te traga um nevão na tua terra seria bom sinal para mim também


----------



## Brunomc (4 Out 2008 às 13:50)

mais uma vez obrigado a todos..ontem tive um grande dia 



> Muitos Parabéns Brunomc  ainda vim a tempo  que este inverno te traga um nevão na tua terra seria bom sinal para mim também



sim eu queria um nevão...como aquele de 29 de janeiro de 2006 se não estou em erro..


----------



## *Dave* (4 Out 2008 às 21:14)

Peço desculpa em só dar os parabéns agora... mas são sentidos!

Muitos parabéns e para o ano, espero lhos desejar outra vez


----------



## Brunomc (5 Out 2008 às 10:25)

> Peço desculpa em só dar os parabéns agora... mas são sentidos!
> 
> Muitos parabéns e para o ano, espero lhos desejar outra vez



obrigado Dave


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2008 às 09:33)

Muitos parabéns *Ike*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2008 às 10:01)

Parabéns IKE que tenhas um dia feliz, junto daqueles que te são mais queridos


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2008 às 10:01)

Parabéns IKE


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 11:33)

Parece que vais ter um dia abençoado, *Ike*!
Parabéns!


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2008 às 11:38)

Muitos parabéns Ike


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2008 às 12:31)

Parabens, *IKE*


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2008 às 13:56)

Ora então... Muitos Parabéns *Ike*!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2008 às 14:13)

Muitos parabéns Ike.


----------



## Ike (7 Out 2008 às 16:18)

Obrigado a todos pelas felicitações. 



AnDré disse:


> Parece que vais ter um dia abençoado, *Ike*



Deduzo que te refiras à chuva.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 16:37)

Ike disse:


> Deduzo que te refiras à chuva.



Sim!
Não sei se na tua localidade a chuva se fez sentir com muita intensidade, mas deve ter chegado para dar um cheiro diferente ao ar. Um cheio a terra molhada!
Mais uma vez, desejo-te um dia feliz!


----------



## Ike (7 Out 2008 às 16:44)

AnDré disse:


> Sim!
> Não sei se na tua localidade a chuva se fez sentir com muita intensidade, mas deve ter chegado para dar um cheiro diferente ao ar. Um cheio a terra molhada!
> Mais uma vez, desejo-te um dia feliz!




Com alguma da parte da manhã...mas nada de impressionante, neste momento já faz sol. E mais uma vez obrigado.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Out 2008 às 16:49)

Parabens Ike, mais um de Tomar 

Quantos são??? 
Ontem fiz eu 33


----------



## Ike (7 Out 2008 às 17:05)

lsalvador disse:


> Parabens Ike, mais um de Tomar
> 
> Quantos são???
> Ontem fiz eu 33



32.  Penso que te referias aos anos, ou era quantos são de Tomar? 

E já agora os parabéns atrasados.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Out 2008 às 17:07)

Obrigado.

Idade mesmo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2008 às 19:37)

Parabéns IKE


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2008 às 20:17)

lsalvador disse:


> Ontem fiz eu 33



Ai foi?? Nesse caso, aqui ficam os meus Parabéns Atrasados!!


----------



## *Dave* (7 Out 2008 às 21:35)

Bem eu já venho atrasado .

Parabéns aos dois  contem muitos


----------



## Rog (8 Out 2008 às 00:40)

Parabéns lsalvador e Ike


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2008 às 00:27)

Parabens, Portuense *Tiagofsky*


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2008 às 01:05)

Muitos parabens Tiagofsky


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2008 às 07:19)

Muitos Parabéns *Tiagofsky*!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2008 às 10:04)

Muitos Parabéns Tiagofsky


----------



## raposo_744 (22 Out 2008 às 10:12)

Parabéns Tiagofsky


----------



## vitamos (22 Out 2008 às 11:06)

Parabéns tiagofsky


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2008 às 12:11)

Muitos parabéns pelo teu dia de aniversário tiagofsky


----------



## Ike (22 Out 2008 às 13:52)

Parabéns.


----------



## *Dave* (22 Out 2008 às 13:57)

Muitos parabéns *tiagofsky*

Fazes anos num dia mesmo fresquinho


----------



## mocha (22 Out 2008 às 15:02)

parabens tiagofsky


----------



## jpmartins (22 Out 2008 às 15:58)

Parabéns tiagofsky


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2008 às 17:41)

Parabéns, *Tiago*.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Out 2008 às 18:26)

Parabéns *Tiago*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2008 às 19:46)

Parabens Tiagofsky


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2008 às 20:28)

Parabéns Tiagofsky


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2008 às 20:57)

Muitos parabéns *Tiagofsky*


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2008 às 22:12)

Vou ser original: parabéns Tiagofsky!!!


----------



## Brunomc (22 Out 2008 às 22:17)

Parabéns Tiagofsky


----------



## Teles (22 Out 2008 às 23:54)

Muitos parabens Tiagofsky


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2008 às 03:37)

Hoje temos 2 aniversariantes
Parabens *BRUNO MATIAS *e *teles *


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2008 às 07:16)

Ora Muito Bem... Muitos Parabéns, ao *Bruno Matias*, e ao *Teles*!!


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2008 às 10:02)

Parabens BRUNO MATIAS e teles!


----------



## jpmartins (23 Out 2008 às 13:58)

Muitos parabens BRUNO MATIAS e teles


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2008 às 18:13)

Muitos Parabéns Bruno Matias e Teles, óptimo dia para ambos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2008 às 19:03)

Parabéns ao *Bruno Matias* e ao *Teles*.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2008 às 19:14)

Parabens Bruno Matias e teles  feliz resto de dia


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2008 às 19:15)

Parabens !! *Bruno Matias e teles*


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Out 2008 às 22:26)

Peço desculpa antes de mais por ontem não ter respondido às vossas mensagens relativas ao meu aniversario , mas como se previa ontem foi um dia bastante ocupado para mim!Naturalmente que hoje com a minha vinda aqui ao forum, nao poderia deixar esta palavra de apreço pelas vossas mensagens!Muito obrigado a todos e já agora muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes do dia de hoje!!


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2008 às 02:01)

Parabens *Luis Rosa*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2008 às 07:16)

Muitos Parabéns *Luis Rosa*!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Nov 2008 às 09:51)

Parabéns Luis Rosa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 10:36)

Parabéns, *Luis Rosa*.


----------



## vitamos (6 Nov 2008 às 11:08)

Muitos parabéns Luis Rosa


----------



## Rog (6 Nov 2008 às 11:28)

Parabéns  Luis Rosa


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2008 às 23:26)

Parabéns Luis Rosa


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

Muitos parabéns Luis Rosa


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2008 às 09:08)

Então parabéns spiritmind (27) e jpmartins (27) e também a todos os outros dos últimos dias


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2008 às 09:30)

Muitos parabéns spiritmind e jpmartins


----------



## ACalado (10 Nov 2008 às 10:22)

Os meus agradecimentos 
abraços


----------



## jpmartins (10 Nov 2008 às 10:43)

Obrigado 
Spiritmind parabéns, qual de nós os dois é o mais velho


----------



## ecobcg (10 Nov 2008 às 11:41)

Parabéns spiritmind e jpmartins


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2008 às 12:05)

Parabens aos aniversariantes
*ecobcg, spiritmind, jpmartins*


----------



## ACalado (10 Nov 2008 às 12:08)

jpmartins disse:


> Obrigado
> Spiritmind parabéns, qual de nós os dois é o mais velho



Pois de facto não sei  eu nasci por volta das 11:30h

Parabéns jpmartins


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 12:31)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes; *ecobcg*, *spiritmind* e *jpmartins* !


----------



## jpmartins (10 Nov 2008 às 12:42)

spiritmind disse:


> Pois de facto não sei  eu nasci por volta das 11:30h
> 
> Parabéns jpmartins



Pois, então sou eu 10:15, temos 1h e 15 min de diferença.
Parabéns ecobcg


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2008 às 12:55)

Muitos parabéns aos 3 aniversariantes: *ecobcg, spiritmind, jpmartins*, 3 num dia já dá para pagarem o jantar aqui ao pessoal.

Parabéns atrasados ao Luís Rosa


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2008 às 13:19)

Parabéns ecobcg, spiritmind, jpmartins


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2008 às 14:21)

Parabéns ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2008 às 19:23)

Ena Ena! Logo Três!!

Muitos Parabéns... *ecobcg*, *spiritmind* e *jpmartins*!!


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2008 às 19:50)

Um trio de aniversariantes!
Acho que isto merecia um nevão!

Parabéns aos três: *ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins*!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2008 às 20:11)

Aos três aniversariantes os meus parabéns


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

Muitos parabéns ecobcg


----------



## vitamos (11 Nov 2008 às 10:08)

Parabéns atrasados (uma vez que ontem não estive por cá), *ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins!!*!

Espero que tenham tido um óptimo dia! E que continuem a ter um excelente ano! E que a vida sempre vos sorria


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2008 às 10:51)

Resta-me agradecer a TODOS!!!! Muito Obrigado!!


----------



## jpmartins (11 Nov 2008 às 12:04)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2008 às 11:47)

Parabens Senador


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Nov 2008 às 11:49)

Muitos Parabéns Senador.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2008 às 12:00)

Muitos Parabéns *Senador*!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 12:48)

Parabéns, *Senador*.


----------



## Teles (18 Nov 2008 às 22:39)

Muitos parabens


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2008 às 21:29)

Muitos Parabéns *Sanxito*!!


----------



## *Dave* (25 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

Muitos parabéns *Sanxito*


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2008 às 00:32)

Muitos parabens *mirones*


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2008 às 00:36)

Parabéns atrasados(36mints) ao *Sanxitos*!!

Parabéns ao *mirones*!!

E já agora, parabens a todas as pessoas que fizeram anos entre o dia 4 e 24 de Novembro que nao tive presente para lhes desejar os parabens


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2008 às 07:10)

Muitos Parabéns *Mirones*!!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2008 às 09:09)

Parabéns fresquinhos Mirones!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 09:36)

Parabéns ao *Sanxito* e ao *Mirones* !


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2008 às 09:39)

Parabéns Sanxito e Mirones, que tenham boas saídas de modelos hoje como prenda de aniversário


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2008 às 09:42)

Muitos Parabéns Sanxito e Mirones


----------



## mocha (26 Nov 2008 às 10:03)

mais um sagitariano, és ca dos meus parabens fresquissimos, que tenhas uma grande prenda


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2008 às 10:08)

Muitos parabéns *mirones*!


----------



## RMira (26 Nov 2008 às 10:24)

Obrigado a todos! O meu maior desejo era mesmo umas saídas lindas...vamos esperar


----------



## HotSpot (26 Nov 2008 às 13:53)

Parabens Mirones!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2008 às 13:59)

Parabens Mirones


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 14:04)

Muitos parabéns *Mirones*


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2008 às 14:36)

Parabéns mirones


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Dez 2008 às 10:08)

Muitos Parabéns Galacticos


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2008 às 19:32)

Muitos Parabéns *Galacticos*! (E toca a postar)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 19:50)

Parabéns, *Galacticos*.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2008 às 11:03)

Muitos parabéns FSantos


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2008 às 11:14)

Muitos Parabéns *FSantos*!!


----------



## FSantos (3 Dez 2008 às 11:22)

Obrigado a todos.

Um abraço à família MeteoPT.

Francisco


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2008 às 11:27)

Parabéns FSantos


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 11:29)

Muitos parabéns FSantos!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2008 às 12:14)

Parabens FSantos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2008 às 12:24)

Muitos Parabéns FSantos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2008 às 10:17)

Parabéns Carlos Dias


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 10:30)

Parabéns Carlos Dias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 10:47)

Parabéns ao *FSantos* e ao *Carlos Dias* !


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Dez 2008 às 10:57)

Muitos Parabéns ao FSantos e ao Carlos Dias


----------



## mocha (8 Dez 2008 às 10:21)

Parabens aos aniversariantes (inclusivé euzinha) Lucas e dulcina


----------



## vitamos (8 Dez 2008 às 12:17)

Parabéns Lucas e dulcina...
E parabéns também mocha (ainda bem que saíste do anonimato aniversariante ) 

Um dia muito feliz!


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2008 às 12:19)

Parabens ao *Lucas* e *dulcina*... E para ti tambem *mocha*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2008 às 12:34)

Muitos Parabéns Lucas;dulcina e Mocha


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2008 às 12:52)

Muitos Parabéns, a *Mocha*, a *Dulcina* e ao *Lucas*!!


Que seja um dia em grande


----------



## mocha (8 Dez 2008 às 17:25)

obrigado a todos, que continue aqui por muito tempo nesta quase 2ª casa, onde tenho aprendido bastante e convivido com pessoal espetacular e cada vez mais a reportar da stª terrinha grandes eventos meterologicos, esperemos que a mudança comece e que o elemento branco chegue aqui, pois ja la vão mais de 50 anos que não neva na minha terra, este é o meu desejo da velinha do bolo.



vitamos disse:


> Parabéns Lucas e dulcina...
> E parabéns também mocha (ainda bem que saíste do anonimato aniversariante )
> 
> Um dia muito feliz!



eu não estava no anonimato, não sei o que é que os deuses andaram pra aqui a fazer ao painel de control, que  o meu aniversario nunca aparece


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2008 às 18:06)

Muitos Parabéns *Mocha*, *Lucas* e *Dulcinia*!!

Mocha, hoje passei aí pelo Barreiro!


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2008 às 19:11)

Parabéns Mocha, neste dia feriado a Nossa Senhora da Conceição é padroeira do Reino, tu és a padroeira do fórum 
Muitas felicidades e obrigado por teres vestido tantas vezes a camisola do Meteopt nos bons e maus momentos 
_«Para conhecermos os amigos é necessário passar pelo sucesso e pela desgraça. No sucesso verificamos a quantidade e na desgraça a qualidade»_. Confúcio.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 20:18)

Parabéns à *Mocha* e aos restantes aniversariantes !


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2008 às 21:24)

Parabéns Mocha,  Dulcina e ao Lucas


----------



## Teles (8 Dez 2008 às 21:47)

Parabens a todos


----------



## mocha (8 Dez 2008 às 22:44)

Vince disse:


> Parabéns Mocha, neste dia feriado a Nossa Senhora da Conceição é padroeira do Reino, tu és a padroeira do fórum
> Muitas felicidades e obrigado por teres vestido tantas vezes a camisola do Meteopt nos bons e maus momentos
> _«Para conhecermos os amigos é necessário passar pelo sucesso e pela desgraça. No sucesso verificamos a quantidade e na desgraça a qualidade»_. Confúcio.
> 
> ...




que lindo, agora é que fiquei comovida a padroeira do forum
hoje recebi uma prenda espetacular agora é que vou inundar o forum de fotos

Gil então vens a cidade e não pagas um copo?

mais uma vez obrigado a todos


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2008 às 23:28)

Parabéns ao *membro feminino* mais activo do fórum!

Que contes muitos anos na nossa companhia!




mocha disse:


> eu não estava no anonimato, não sei o que é que os deuses andaram pra aqui a fazer ao painel de control, que  o meu aniversario nunca aparece



Também não percebo. Mas acho que tem a ver com a tua data de nascimento.
Até os Deuses teimam em não revelar a idade das mulheres!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2008 às 23:46)

Vim atrasado, mas cheguei ainda a horas de desejar um Feliz Aniversário à *mocha*, e que todos os teus desejos se concretizem mocha. Parabéns mocha.

Já agora aos restantes aniversariantes que andam afastados do fórum mas que fazem anos hoje.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2008 às 09:39)

Muitos Parabéns TaviraMan


----------



## vitamos (9 Dez 2008 às 10:02)

Parabéns TaviraMan


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2008 às 11:11)

Muito Parabéns, *TaviraMan*!!

Que tenhas um feliz dia de aniversário com os teus amigos


----------



## mocha (9 Dez 2008 às 11:48)

Taviraman hoje é o teu dia, parabens


----------



## Kraliv (9 Dez 2008 às 12:29)

Boas,


Apesar de atrasado 


Parabéns a todos os aniversariantes...em especial à mulher mais activa desta "casa", Dona R. Mocha


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2008 às 13:01)

Parabéns TaviraMan hoje já sabes vai a malta toda aqui do Algarve a Tavira comer uns belos chocos


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2008 às 14:00)

Ora, Muitos Parabéns *TaviraMan*!


----------



## jpmartins (9 Dez 2008 às 14:41)

Muitos Parabéns TaviraMan


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 16:53)

Parabéns, *TaviraMan* !


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2008 às 17:31)

Muitos Parabéns *TaviraMan*


----------



## Turista (9 Dez 2008 às 18:06)

Parabéns ao TaviraMan e as/aos aniversariantes de ontem.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Dez 2008 às 20:22)

Parabéns a todos os aniversariantes de ontem e hoje


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Dez 2008 às 21:37)

Parabéns a todos os aniversariantes


----------



## Teles (10 Dez 2008 às 00:56)

Parabens aos aniversariantes


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2008 às 12:29)

Parabéns ao forschunger


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2008 às 12:48)

Parabéns *forschunger*!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Dez 2008 às 12:53)

Muitos Parabéns forschunger


----------



## Acardoso (10 Dez 2008 às 16:56)

Parabéns forschunger


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2008 às 17:17)

Muitos Parabens, *Forschunger*


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2008 às 19:30)

Muitos Parabéns forschunger


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2008 às 07:28)

Bom, sei que não é bem um Aniversário, mas...


... É Hoje! Mais precisamente ás 13:43! Faz um ano que participo no MeteoPT!!

É um dia de grande felicidade, para mim!

Espero poder ficar por cá, durante muitos e muitos anos, vivendo alegrias e tristezas, esperanças e pessimismos, “Até que a morte nos separe!”

Obrigado por terem tornado a minha vida mais feliz!...

*Obrigado Por Tudo!*



Ah, e Parabéns ao Vitamos, que celebrou o seu aniversário MeteoPTziano ontem!


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2008 às 09:54)

Gilmet disse:


> Ah, e Parabéns ao Vitamos, que celebrou o seu aniversário MeteoPTziano ontem!



Eh pah obrigado! Ontem andei tão ocupado que nem reparei 

Obrigado por tudo MeteoPT, foi sem dúvida um ano muito bom na minha vida, na vossa companhia!

Parabéns pelo teu aniversário no MeteoPT, Gil. Um ano de importante contributo para esta casa que em nome pessoal agradeço e que certamente todos agradecerão 

E que ano de estreia, com grandes prendas: Calhaus gigantescos de neve nos braços, uma bebé Oregon que te fez ser pai antes do tempo... 
A sorte fez-se para quem verdadeiramente a merece


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2008 às 13:43)

E são exactamente 13:43!

Parabéns, meu pequeno *Gil*







Parabéns também, amigo e vizinho *Vitamos*.
E que venha mais anos de convívio ao som da meteorologia!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2008 às 14:38)

Os meus sinceros parabéns ao Vitamos e ao Gil por este primeiro aniversário meteoptziano. 
Que venham muitos mais, nem eu esperava ser tão feliz neste fórum como sou hoje; perceber que por detrás destes pomposos nicks estão pessoas «normais» e com uma rotina idêntica à nossa e que hoje, muitos deles, os considero como meus amigos e nunca esperei que tal viesse a acontecer.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2008 às 00:00)

Bem... E assim acabou este Belo Dia... Muito Obrigado pelas vossas lindas Palavras!

Venha outro Ano!


----------



## Carlos Dias (13 Dez 2008 às 00:27)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Parabéns Carlos Dias



*Obrigado pessoal pela lembrança...já são 41 primaveras.....Realmente o tempo passa......*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

Muitos parabéns ao *Chasing Thunder* (André) !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

Muitos parabéns pelo teu dia de aniversário Chasing Thunder.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2009 às 13:59)

Muitos Parabéns *Chasing Thunder*!!

Fazer Anos no Dia 1-1 deve ser interessante!


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

Muitos parabéns Chasing Thunder!


----------



## Z13 (1 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

Parabéns!!!

A que horas nasceste? 

Nesse dia foste o "bebé do ano"?




________


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

Parabéns Chasing Thunder!!


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

Muitos parabens *Chasing Thunder*

Tambem já não me falta muito para fazer 21 anos


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

Os meus parabéns Chasing Thunder!


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

Parabéns, *Chasing Thunder*!

És o primeiro contemplado do ano a receber os parabéns


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

boas

Muitos Parabéns Chasing Thunder!!

abraços


----------



## Turista (1 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

Parabéns ao primeiro aniversariante do ano, o Chasing Thunder! 
Que contes muitos


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

Parabéns Chasing Thunder

Deve ser mesmo complicado estar sóbrio neste dia


----------



## psm (1 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

É raro dar os parabens aqui a alguém, mas neste dia tenho que dar os parabens.
Parabéns Chansing Thunder!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Muito Obrigado malta, realmente fazer anos no 1º dia do ano é fantástico.... e não, não fui o bébe do ano, porque nasci ás 3 da tarde.


----------



## Acardoso (1 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Muitos parabéns Chasing Thunder 
Não conhecia ninguém que fizesse anos no 1º dia do ano...e engraçado!
Que te corra tudo pelo melhor!


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2009 às 01:39)

Parabens *Giba Prado*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2009 às 01:45)

Muitos Parabéns *Giba Prado*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2009 às 09:22)

Muitos parabéns Giba Prado


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 12:49)

Parabéns, *Giba Prado*!


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2009 às 16:47)

Parabéns Giba Prado e parabéns atrasados Chasing Thunder!


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

Muito parabéns Giba Prado


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Mais um aniversario desta feita de um membro old school aqui no fórum  Um grande abraço de parabéns Fil!Tudo de bom para ti neste dia!


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Ahh, hoje é o dia do *Fil*! Muitos Parabéns!!


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Parabéns Fil


----------



## Nuno (4 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

Parabéns Fil


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

Ena! Estava tudo com pressa de nascer no inicio do ano!
Ainda queriam era aproveitar o fogo de artificio da passagem de ano para a vossa festa!

E o *Chasing Thunder* que o diga! Parabéns. Um brinde ao som da trovoada!

Parabéns também ao *Giba Prado* que deve andar ainda em comemorações aproveitando o calor do Brasil.

E por fim, uma salva de palmas para o membro mais antigo do fórum! Parabéns *Fil*!
E salta uma garrafa de champagne gelado, directamente de Bragança!


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

Muitos parabéns, *FIL*!


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Muitos parabéns *Fil*! Um dia com tudo de melhor para ti!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

É verdade, mais um ano e mais um aniversário.
Muitos parabéns e que tenhas um excelente dia, *Fil* !


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2009 às 03:41)

Muitos parabens *Fil*

Viva Bragança


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

Muitos Parabéns Fil, que faças muitos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2009 às 14:52)

Muitos parabéns pelo teu dia aniversário FIL


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

Muitos Parabéns *Fil*


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

boas

Muitos parabéns, FIL!

abraços


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2009 às 16:36)

Felicidades *Fil*

E um ano cheio de sucesso


Abraços transmontanos



_______


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

Obrigado pessoal


----------



## Rog (4 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

Parabéns Fil


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Muitos parabens FIL


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

Parabéns Fil


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2009 às 02:09)

Parabens Fábio Luiz


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2009 às 07:09)

Muitos Parabéns *Fábio Luiz*!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 09:42)

Parabéns Fábio Luiz


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2009 às 10:49)

Muitos parabéns Fábio Luiz


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 12:16)

Muitos Parabéns, *Fábio Luiz*!


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

Parabéns Fabio Luiz!


----------



## Acardoso (7 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

Parabéns Fábio Luiz 
Que tudo te corra pelo melhor e que 2009 traga muita animação meteoloca 
Um abraço


----------



## Acardoso (10 Jan 2009 às 02:07)

parabens bybruno 
um abraço


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2009 às 02:14)

Muitos Parabéns *bybruno*!


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 12:48)

*Bybruno*, Muitos Parabéns!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Muitos Parabéns ByBruno


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 11:12)

Parabens Breitling


----------



## Breitling (16 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parabens Breitling



Gracinhas Mário


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

Muitos Parabéns Breitling


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

Muitos parabéns  Breitling


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2009 às 14:03)

Muitos parabéns, *Breitiling*!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

Muitos parabéns, *Breitling* ! 
Ultimamente temos notado bem a tua presença por cá.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

Muitos parabéns, Breitling !


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Ora Ora! Muitos Parabéns *Breitling*!!


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

Parabéns *Breitling*!!


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 01:36)

Muitos parabéns *Vinc7e* e *Gilmet*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

Muitos parabéns  Gilmet! e Vinc7e


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

Parabéns Vinc7e e Gilmet


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2009 às 12:37)

Muitos para *vinc7e* e *Gilmet* 

O Gilmet este fim de semana tinha uma grande surpresa preparada para ele


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2009 às 15:29)

Muitos parabens aos 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2009 às 15:57)

Muitos parabéns ao GILMET e VINC7E


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

Muitos parabéns ao aniversariantes do dia


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

boas

Parabéns GIL que seja uns belos 15   

vinc7e Parabéns  

abraços


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

Muitos parabéns *Gilmet* e *vinc7e*


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

Parabéns ao *Vinc7e*!

Quanto ao Gilmet, bem grande surpresa que foi!
Foi um dia excelente e muito bem passado, graças ao André (eu e o Daniel Vilão fomos os seus cúmplices) preparamos uma grande surpresa ao Gilmet, com uma ida à Bragança.

Mais uma vez, Parabéns Gil Lemos!!
(Continua... )


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

Muitos parabens ao GilMet e ao Vinc7e!



Ao Gil já lhos dei pessoalmente hoje de manhã , mas ficam aqui reforçados!



**************


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Junto-me ao resto do pessoal  e desejo igualmente muitos parabéns ao vinc7e e Gilmet! 
Que todos os vossos sonhos se realizem e que haja saúde da boa para se gozarem deles. E já agora umas boas entradas frias repletas de neve, como já há muito não se vê!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Parabens Gile Vinc7e, la la 23:59


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2009 às 00:36)

Eheheheh... Muito Obrigado pessoal!! Foi defacto um Fim-de-semana Excelente, em Bragança!! Espectacular mesmo!

Mais uma vez, Obrigado a todos!


----------



## vinc7e (20 Jan 2009 às 10:30)

Muito obrigado a todos


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2009 às 17:25)

Gilmet disse:


> Eheheheh... Muito Obrigado pessoal!! Foi defacto um Fim-de-semana Excelente, em Bragança!! Espectacular mesmo!
> 
> Mais uma vez, Obrigado a todos!



Foi pena ter vindo a Lisboa no fim-de-semana, senão tinha estado com voces.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Parabéns ao *Vinc7e*!
> 
> Quanto ao Gilmet, bem grande surpresa que foi!
> Foi um dia excelente e muito bem passado, graças ao André (eu e o Daniel Vilão fomos os seus cúmplices) preparamos uma grande surpresa ao Gilmet, com uma ida à Bragança.
> ...



E lá foi o *Gil* de olhos vendados até Fátima, sem nunca saber o destino que o esperava.

Penso que ele se divertiu imenso; foi um belo fim-de-semana não só para ele como para todos nós, julgo, uns dias inesquecíveis.


----------



## João Soares (24 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

Parabéns, *Roberto*!

Quanto ao Daniel Vilão não me apetece desejar-lhe os parabéns virtualmente 
E mais engraçado pessoalmente


----------



## Turista (24 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

Ora Muito Bem!! Quero então desejar os Parabéns ao *Roberto*, e ao nosso Amigo *Daniel*, que completa mais um Ano de Vida, e entra agora nos 17!

Que tenhas uma Dia Muito Feliz, e Até logo!


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Parabéns ao Roberto e ao Daniel


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2009 às 00:28)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Parabéns, *Roberto*!
> 
> Quanto ao Daniel Vilão não me apetece desejar-lhe os parabéns virtualmente
> E mais engraçado pessoalmente



Ora eu não diria melhor! SUBSCREVO!


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

¤ Parabéns Daniel e Roberto ¤


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

Muitos parabens Daniel Vilao e Roberto, tudo de bom é o que desejo. Muitas felicidades, e ja agora bons registos por muitos e bons anos. Abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2009 às 01:52)

Muito parabens Daniel, espero que passes este dia com as pessoas que mais gostes


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2009 às 10:25)

Parabéns Roberto


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2009 às 10:29)

Parabéns Daniel 

Mesmo sem neve, desejamos-te um magnifico dia de aniversário


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2009 às 10:52)

Muitos parabéns ao DANIEL e ao ROBERTO


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Jan 2009 às 11:34)

boas

parabéns Daniel     quantos são 86?  

abraços


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

Muitos parabéns ao Roberto e a Daniel Vilão


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 13:22)

Parabéns Roberto e Daniel Vilão


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

Muitos Parabéns Daniel e Roberto!!!


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

Parabéns Daniel Vilão e Roberto


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Jan 2009 às 20:08)

Muitos parabéns *Daniel Vilão* e *Roberto*


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

Muitos Parabéns Daniel e Roberto


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2009 às 13:39)

Obrigado a todos !


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 17:01)

Muitos parabéns angel16


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2009 às 10:39)

Parabéns Magnusson


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

Muitos parabéns Magnusson e angel16.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

Ora... Muitos Parabéns *Magnusson*!!

E os meus Parabéns atrasados ao/à *angel16*!!


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

Muitos parabéns *Magnusson*!


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

Parabéns *Magnusson*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes !


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 21:19)

Parabéns *Magnusson*!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

Parabéns Magnusson


----------



## Acardoso (26 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Parabéns Magnusson...
Parabéns atrasados também ao Daniel Vilao


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Fev 2009 às 19:22)

Parabéns Orama


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 19:58)

Muitos Parabéns, *Orama*!

37 velas


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2009 às 19:59)

Muitos Parabéns *Orama*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Fev 2009 às 09:44)

Muitos parabéns Lara.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 12:54)

Muitos Parabéns Larinha  que tenhas um dia muito bom, depois eu dou-te a minha prenda  

Por me tares sempre a perguntar se chove muito amanha é que não vieste mais ao fórum  mas devias vir mais vezes  

Uma beijoka grande para ti


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2009 às 14:04)

Parabéns Lara


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2009 às 14:14)

Muitos Parabéns, *Lara*!

Aproveita bem os teus 19 anos.

Daqui a 5meses também tenho 19 anos  (já tou a ficar velho)


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2009 às 14:25)

Muitos Parabéns *Lara*!!


----------



## Curiosa* (3 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

Eu ja tou com saudades dos meus 19. 

Parabens Lara.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

Parabéns, *Orama* e *Lara* !


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

Parabéns *Lara*


----------



## actioman (4 Fev 2009 às 00:44)

Parabéns aos membros e "membras"  aniversariantes!

Hoje em concreto os meus parabéns ao nosso colega MeteoPtg, pelas suas 34 primaveras!! Muitos parabéns! E que venham lá mais umas boas quedas de neve aqui para o distrito, mas se for só em Portalegre eu não me importo, é num instantinho enquanto eu me ponho ai!


----------



## thunderboy (4 Fev 2009 às 00:53)

Parabéns *MeteoPtg*!


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Fev 2009 às 09:24)

Um forte abraço de parabéns ao Alentejano   Um grande dia para ti!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2009 às 09:28)

Muitos parabéns MeteoPtg!


----------



## mocha (4 Fev 2009 às 10:07)

Parabens, votos de um excelente dia


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2009 às 10:14)

Parabéns MeteoPtg


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2009 às 10:40)

Vou ser original: Parabéns MeteoPtg


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2009 às 11:07)

Parabéns MeteoPtg


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2009 às 11:51)

Muitos Parabéns ao *MeteoPtg*, e ao *Luis França*, que também comemora o seu aniversário hoje!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2009 às 12:33)

Muitos parabéns ao Meteoptg pelo seu dia de aniversário.


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 15:25)

Muitos Parabéns ao *MeteoPTG* e ao *Luis França*! 

Que tenham um dia em grande


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 15:32)

Parabéns ao *MeteoPtg* e ao *Luís França*.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2009 às 16:01)

Muitos parabens ao Luís França e ao Meteoptg


----------



## actioman (4 Fev 2009 às 20:56)

Olha o colega Luís França, fazia anos e não dizia nada! 

Muitos parabéns ao Luís!  E aproveito para lhe agradecer temas tão espectaculares que sempre nos trás, levando-nos a questionar tanta coisa e a ver muitas outras sob um outro olhar! 

A secção "Ciências da Terra e da Vida" é com ele! . E espero que continue!

Obrigado por nos abrires janelas a novos horizontes, coisas que muitas delas hoje são olhadas com descrédito e até ridicularizadas por muitos, mas tal como a ciência dita oficial hoje é certa, também no passado foi desacreditada e posta em ridículo. 

 Ao colega Luís França!!


----------



## Acardoso (4 Fev 2009 às 21:29)

muitos parabens ao MeteoPtg


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2009 às 21:49)

Muitos Parabéns, Luís França e ao Meteoptg


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2009 às 00:35)

Muitos Parabéns *Vicente Limberg*!

22 anos! Bela idade!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Fev 2009 às 09:28)

Muitos parabéns ao  Vicente Limberg e ao Luis França


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 12:16)

Parabéns ao *Vicente Limberg*.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2009 às 17:15)

Muitos Parabéns *Vicente Limberg*!!


----------



## Acardoso (5 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

Vicente Limberg muitos parabéns e felicidades...


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 00:50)

Muitos Parabéns, *Storm_Lady*! 

26 Velinhas


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Fev 2009 às 01:00)

boas

Parabéns, Storm_Lady!

abraços


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 01:02)

Parabéns *Storm_Lady*!


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 01:12)

um grande Parabéns aos colegas Vicente Limberg e Storm_Lady!


----------



## mocha (6 Fev 2009 às 09:26)

Parabens atrasados Vicente, e parabens Storm_Lady


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Fev 2009 às 09:47)

Muitos parabéns Storm_Lady.


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2009 às 09:52)

Muitos parabéns Storm_Lady


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2009 às 10:20)

Parabéns Storm_Lady


----------



## Storm_Lady (6 Fev 2009 às 11:28)

Obrigada a todos!

Já caminho para os 30 a uma velocidade incrivel...

Beijinhos!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2009 às 11:48)

Muitos parabéns Storm_Lady


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 15:02)

Parabéns, *Storm_Lady*.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2009 às 15:20)

Muitos Parabéns *Storm_Lady*!!


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2009 às 00:32)

Muitos Parabéns, *Thomar*! 

Que tenhas um dia em grande


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 00:36)

Parabéns *Thomar*!


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2009 às 00:38)

Parabens Thomar


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

Muitos parabéns Thomar


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2009 às 01:09)

Parabéns thomar que contes muitos e que saiba


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2009 às 01:42)

Muitos parabéns ao colega Thomar, já se avizinham os quarentas no _horizonte_ .


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2009 às 03:12)

Parabéns Thomar!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2009 às 07:24)

Muitos Parabéns *Thomar*!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Fev 2009 às 09:22)

Muitos parabéns Thomar


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2009 às 10:02)

Parabéns Thomar


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2009 às 14:00)

Muitos parabéns Thomar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2009 às 14:48)

Muitos parabéns, *Thomar*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2009 às 18:58)

Muitos parabéns ao Thomar.


----------



## Acardoso (9 Fev 2009 às 22:43)

Muitos parabéns, Thomar. 
um abraço


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2009 às 23:03)

Parabéns Thomar


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2009 às 10:32)

Parabéns AlwaysHot


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2009 às 12:09)

Muitos Parabéns, *AlwaysHot*!! 

Que tenhas um dia espectacular.. E aproveita o sol


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2009 às 13:46)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes !


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2009 às 17:39)

Muitos parabéns alwaysHot


----------



## thunderboy (16 Fev 2009 às 17:59)

Parabéns *AlwaysHot*!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

Muitos Parabéns *AlwaysHot*!!


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Fev 2009 às 21:12)

*Muitos parabéns AlwaysHot!!!*
PS: E muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes a quem eu não dei os parabéns


----------



## Acardoso (16 Fev 2009 às 23:10)

Parabéns *AlwaysHot*


----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2009 às 20:25)

Estou de volta! 

Em primeiro lugar, *agradeço a todos* os que me desejaram um feliz aniversário no passado dia 9! 

Em segundo lugar uma palavra para o *amarusp* "" (ele sabe do que é que eu estou a falar)

E por fim, a minha ausência (9 dias) deve-se à bela prenda de anos que eu tive, o meu computador pifou!  

Infelizmente, ou felizmente, tenho andado atolado em tanto trabalho, que não tenho tido tempo para vir aqui.

Mas agora com tudo resolvido (o computador reparado) espero não vos dar descanso!


----------



## Acardoso (19 Fev 2009 às 22:09)

Parabens...Jonas Costa


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2009 às 22:48)

Muitos Parabéns, *Amarups*!!

Que tenhas uma boa noite


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2009 às 23:04)

Muitos parabéns Amarups!!;Jonas Costa


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2009 às 23:18)

Parabens amarusp


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2009 às 07:16)

Os meus Parabéns, um pouco atrasados... 

... Ao *amarusp* e ao *Jonas Costa*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2009 às 07:21)

Parabéns (também um pouco atrasados) ao *amarusp* e ao *Jonas Costa* !


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2009 às 00:56)

Muitos Parabéns, *Henrique Silva*! 

Que tenhas um bom dia cheio de amigos, familia e saúde


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2009 às 01:09)

Ora! Muitos Parabéns *Henrique Silva*! Que tenhas um bom dia!


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2009 às 03:18)

Parabéns Henrique Silva! 

O nosso "meteomotoqueiro"!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Fev 2009 às 08:11)

Muitos parabéns, *Henrique Silva* !


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Fev 2009 às 11:35)

Muitos parabéns Henrique Silva .


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2009 às 11:49)

Muitos Parabéns Henrique Silva!  e a todos que fizeram anos para trás e não dei os parabéns


----------



## thunderboy (22 Fev 2009 às 11:53)

miguel disse:


> Muitos Parabéns Henrique Silva!  e a todos que fizeram anos para trás e não dei os parabéns



Apoiado. Também eu me esqueci de dar os parabéns a todos os que fizeram anos para trás.
Muitos parabéns *Henrique Silva*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2009 às 12:32)

Muitos parabéns Henrique Silva pelo teu dia de aniversário!


----------



## Veterano (22 Fev 2009 às 12:45)

Um bom dia de aniversário, Henrique Silva, que o tempo está a ajudar para uma esplêndia passeata de mota


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 13:18)

Parabéns Henrique Silva 

Aproveita bem este dia, pois é um dia único. Só se comemora uma vez por ano.


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2009 às 10:28)

Muitos Parabéns, **Marta*!*

Que tenhas um dia excelente, cheio de alegria.. Com saúde, familia e amigos


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2009 às 11:32)

Muitos parabéns Henrique Silva

Muitos parabéns *Marta*. Que tenhas um excelente dia na companhia daqueles que são mais queridos.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Fev 2009 às 11:53)

Muitos parabéns Marta e ao Henrique Silva embora atrasados


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2009 às 12:08)

Muitos parabéns, *Marta* !


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2009 às 12:22)

Parabéns Marta


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2009 às 15:28)

Muitos parabéns Marta, que tenhas um dia feliz na companhia da tua familia e amigos


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2009 às 15:30)

Parabens Marta


----------



## amarusp (23 Fev 2009 às 17:36)

Feliz aniversário Marta!!


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2009 às 19:01)

Muitos parabens Marta

É pena não teres um belo nevão hoje aí na Guarda, seria uma optima prenda


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2009 às 19:09)

Parabéns Marta!


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2009 às 19:26)

Muitos parabéns à *Marta*! 

E que estes 25 Invernos , sejam para ti motivo de alegria e felicidade, seja nível profissional (como professora deves andar igualmente com o futuro incerto ), seja ao nível da saúde.
E já agora, que consigas ainda aqui dar notícias e colocar uma boas fotos de alguma queda de neve surpresa que porventura possa ocorrer no que nos resta de Inverno ou até talvez durante uma Primavera que espero seja meio envergonhada de início  .

Estendo igualmente os meus parabéns ao membros que anteriormente tiveram o seu dia de aniversário e na ocasião não o fiz .


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Fev 2009 às 23:29)

Estou profundamente agradecido a todos os que me desejaram parabéns.
Bem hajam


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

Ainda vim a tempo de te dar os Parabéns Marta  Muitos Parabéns que contes muitos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Fev 2009 às 09:35)

Muitos parabéns filipe .


----------



## jpmartins (24 Fev 2009 às 10:11)

Muitos parabéns Filipe


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2009 às 11:46)

Parabéns Filipe


----------



## thunderboy (24 Fev 2009 às 12:00)

Muitos parabéns Marta e Filipe.


----------



## Lightning (24 Fev 2009 às 13:44)

Parabéns Filipe


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2009 às 13:59)

Parabens Filipe


----------



## Veterano (24 Fev 2009 às 21:24)

Muitos parabéns Marta (atrasados) e Filipe (no limite). A culpa é do anticiclone que me levou a passear...


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2009 às 22:18)

Os meus parabéns igualmente ao Filipe! 
Um grande dia para ti e que este ano seja um excelente ano! 

E aproveito o momento para dizer ao Filipe que continuamos à espera do teu vídeo e fotos da depressão "Érica", tal como nos prometeste no passado dia 1 de Fevereiro...  



Filipe disse:


> O video já fiz e amanha já o partilho... as fotos vou tira-las amanha...



Quando quiseres posta  .


----------



## jpmartins (25 Fev 2009 às 00:28)

Muitos Parabéns João Fonseca


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2009 às 10:46)

Como tive ausente, parabéns atrasados à Marta, ao Filipe, ao Henrique Silva e restantes aniversariantes dos últimos dias!

Parabéns João Fonseca!


----------



## Acardoso (25 Fev 2009 às 13:31)

Parabéns João Fonseca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2009 às 13:53)

Muitos parabéns pelo teu dia de aniversário João Fonseca!


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (25 Fev 2009 às 14:42)

o MEU OBRIGADA A TODOS.


-jf-


----------



## thunderboy (25 Fev 2009 às 14:49)

Parabéns *JOÃO FONSECA*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Fev 2009 às 15:40)

Miutos Parabéns JOÃO FONSECA


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2009 às 18:26)

Parabéns *João Fonseca*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2009 às 19:05)

Parabéns João Fonseca


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2009 às 20:13)

João Fonseca os meus parabéns! 

Um grande dia para ti!


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2009 às 21:31)

Parabéns João Fonseca


----------



## João Soares (25 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

Muitos parabéns, *João Fonseca*!


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Fev 2009 às 23:23)

Muitos parabéns *João Fonseca*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2009 às 00:04)

Muitos parabéns, *João Fonseca* !


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 12:10)

Parabéns João


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2009 às 15:35)

Aqui ficam os meus Parabéns (atrasados) à *Marta*, ao *Filipe* e ao *João Fonseca*!!


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

Muitos Parabéns, *Prof BioGeo*!! 

Já tens as luzes para a festa   aproveita-as


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

Parabens Prof BioGeo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2009 às 00:08)

João Soares disse:


> Muitos Parabéns, *Prof BioGeo*!!
> 
> Já tens as luzes para a festa   aproveita-as



Muitos parabéns *Prof BioGeo* ! 

---

*João*, não confundas o *profgeo* do Funchal com o *Prof BioGeo* de Moura.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2009 às 00:09)

Embora um pouco atrasado, aqui vão os meus parabéns à Marta, ao Filipe e ao João Fonseca. 

E parabéns ao aniversariante de hoje, o Prof BioGeo!


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2009 às 00:10)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> João, não confundas o Profgeo do Funchal com o Prof BioGeo de Moura.



Pois, um bom lapso 

Obrigado, por me teres dito 

Por isso,

Parabéns, *ProfGeo*!!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2009 às 07:24)

Muitos Parabéns *Prof BioGeo*!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2009 às 08:42)

João Soares disse:


> Pois, um bom lapso
> 
> Obrigado, por me teres dito
> 
> ...



Não, por isso, parabéns ao *Prof BioGeo*. 
Corrigi-te antes por causa das trovoadas que o *Prof BioGeo* na realidade não teve, mas sim o *profgeo*.

Voltaste a pôr o pé na poça.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2009 às 09:25)

Muitos parabéns Prof BioGeo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2009 às 09:27)

Muitos parabéns  Prof BioGeo.


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2009 às 09:58)

Muitos parabéns ProfBioGeo!


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2009 às 10:54)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não, por isso, parabéns ao *Prof BioGeo*.
> Corrigi-te antes por causa das trovoadas que o *Prof BioGeo* na realidade não teve, mas sim o *profgeo*.
> 
> Voltaste a pôr o pé na poça.



Isto é do sono 

Parabéns, ao *Prof *que faz anos hoje 

(Desculpem lá está confusão toda)


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Fev 2009 às 21:25)

Muito obrigado a todos!


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2009 às 23:54)

Embora já mesmo, mesminho no final do dia! , mas aqui ficam os meus parabéns ao nosso colega Prof BioGeo! Que tenha sido um dia em grande!


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2009 às 00:14)

Muitos Parabéns, *dgstorm*! 

Que tenhas uma dia muito alegre, cheio de saúde, familia e amigos


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2009 às 00:26)

Muitos Parabéns *dgstorm*!!!


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2009 às 00:33)

Parabens *dgstorm*


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Fev 2009 às 01:07)

boas

parabéns a todos aqueles que não dei 

abraços


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2009 às 09:38)

Muitos Parabéns  dgstorm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2009 às 11:24)

Muitos parabéns, *dgstorm* !


----------



## thunderboy (28 Fev 2009 às 11:29)

Muitos parabéns atrasados, *ProfBioGeo*!
Muitos parabéns *dgstorm*!


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 11:32)

Parabéns atrasados ao ProfBioGeo! e Parabéns ao dgstorm!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2009 às 12:33)

Parabéns atrasados, ProfBioGeo!
Parabéns dgstorm!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2009 às 13:27)

Parabens dgstorm


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2009 às 15:30)

Os meus parabéms djstorm!

E parabéns atrasados para ti, ProfBioGeo


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

Parabéns dgstorm!


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2009 às 18:06)

Parabéns dgstorm


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2009 às 19:33)

Parabéns ao colega dgstorm! Já o fazeres anos num dia que nos trouxe de volta a instabilidade, mais típica desta época do ano, é uma alegria!

Que venham umas belas trovoadas, pois pelo teu nick deves apreciar esse tipo de tempo!


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2009 às 21:27)

O *dgstorm* quer é neve! 

Não veio no dia de anos dele, mas houve pelo menos já uma mudança de padrão no tempo. E pode ser que a neve ainda o visite, ou ele vá a correr até ela 

Parabéns dgstorm!


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2009 às 00:04)

Como este ano, nao é um ano bisexto.. 

Venho perguntar, quem é que faz anos no dia 29. de Feveiro?


----------



## dgstorm (1 Mar 2009 às 01:01)

AnDré disse:


> O *dgstorm* quer é neve!
> 
> Não veio no dia de anos dele, mas houve pelo menos já uma mudança de padrão no tempo. E pode ser que a neve ainda o visite, ou ele vá a correr até ela
> 
> Parabéns dgstorm!



Precisamente 
Obrigado a todos pessoal


----------



## thunderboy (1 Mar 2009 às 01:27)

João Soares disse:


> Como este ano, nao é um ano bisexto..
> 
> Venho perguntar, quem é que faz anos no dia 29. de Feveiro?



A unica pessoa que conheço que faz anos a 29 de Fevereiro é o meu primo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mar 2009 às 12:00)

Muitos parabéns JVV


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 12:10)

Parabéns JVV


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2009 às 12:26)

Parabéns JVV


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2009 às 18:31)

Muitos Parabéns, *JVV*! 

Que tenhas uma resto de um dia altamente


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Mar 2009 às 18:37)

Os meus Parabéns a todos os aniversariantes.
Um brinde a vocês.


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2009 às 18:54)

Parabéns JVV


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2009 às 19:31)

Parabéns *JVV*!!


----------



## Acardoso (2 Mar 2009 às 21:33)

Parabéns JVV!!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2009 às 00:08)

Parabéns Sandro


----------



## jpmartins (9 Mar 2009 às 00:18)

Muitos parabéns Sandro


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2009 às 07:15)

Parabéns *Sandro*!


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2009 às 08:58)

Um abraço de parabéns Sandro


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mar 2009 às 09:24)

Muitos parabéns Sandro


----------



## vitamos (9 Mar 2009 às 09:57)

Parabéns Sandro


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Mar 2009 às 11:25)

Parabéns Sandro!


----------



## sandro (9 Mar 2009 às 12:26)

Ora, obrigado 

Sou mais leitor do que participante, mas obrigado pelo gesto


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2009 às 13:30)

Muitos parabéns, *Sandro* !


----------



## João Soares (9 Mar 2009 às 20:56)

Muitos Parabéns, *Sandro*!!

Que tenhas um excelente dia


----------



## Acardoso (9 Mar 2009 às 21:31)

Muitos parabéns, Sandro !


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mar 2009 às 16:21)

Muitos parabéns ajrebelo


----------



## mocha (17 Mar 2009 às 16:22)

Parabens AJREBELO , vamos la ver se recebes um presente da mãe natureza nos proximos dias


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2009 às 16:58)

Parabéns ajrebelo!!!


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2009 às 16:58)

Muitos parabéns Rebelo!! 

E venha um ano cheio de grandiosas caçadas e emissões em directo daquelas que bem gostamos!

Abraço


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mar 2009 às 17:44)

Muitos Parabéns ajrebelo.


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2009 às 17:53)

Muitos Parabens, *Rebelo*! 

Que tens um dia excelentes com os teus entes queridos 

Contamos com essas caçadas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2009 às 17:58)

Muitos parabéns, *Rebelo* ! 

Que tenhas um grande dia !


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2009 às 19:03)

O dia é de sol e tal mas dias de animação virão certamente.
Por isso, hoje diverte-te e descansa que pode ser que no fim-de-semana as coisas mudem!

Um forte abraço ajrebelo!
E Parabéns!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Rebelo...,

Do teu amigo 'Ventania' uns sinceros votos de um feliz aniversario...

Desejo muitas caçadas e sucesso naquilo que mais queres... Um abraço deste e para sempre PsicomalucoÓmeteo!!!

Bons ]Tornados[   És onº


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

Muitos Parabéns ajrebelo


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2009 às 20:26)

Feliz aniversário Rebelo 

Abraços


----------



## Saul Monteiro (17 Mar 2009 às 20:51)

Parabéns amigo *rebelo* e companheiro das caçadas. Ainda não te dei prenda mas acho que chega este fds:. Sabes como é os transportes, sempre atrasados 
Resto de um dia feliz


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2009 às 21:10)

Muitos parabéns Ajrebelo


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2009 às 21:16)

Hoje é o dia do *Rebelo*, o Caçador _(De fenómenos meteorológicos deveras interessantes)_ ! 

São 21:15, Muitos Parabéns!

(Ups, 1 minuto depois... Perdoai-me pela minha falta de pontualidade!)


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Mar 2009 às 21:32)

Muitos parabéns *senhor Rebelo*, e que faça muitos mais, queria que soubesse que assisti à caça em directo do CB e que estava muito bom, ou mesmo excelente, muitos parabéns outra vez *Rebelo*


----------



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 21:35)

Muitos parabéns *ajrebelo*!
Adorei essa grande caçada ao cb!Melhores ainda virão!


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2009 às 23:03)

Muitos parabéns amigo Rebelo  a tua prenda vem este fds


----------



## Nuno (17 Mar 2009 às 23:05)

Ah Grande Rebelo pá, um grande abraço para um grande amigo


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Mar 2009 às 18:51)

boas

obrigado a todos, foi um dia feliz.

um forte abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 12:23)

Muitos parabéns, *duncan* !


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2009 às 12:32)

Um abraço de parabéns Duncan.

 Já agora, repararam que nos aproximamos vertiginosamente do membro nº 2.000?


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2009 às 12:34)

Muitos parabéns duncan!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2009 às 15:00)

Parabéns *duncan*!!


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 17:19)

Parabéns *duncan*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mar 2009 às 17:21)

Parabéns Duncan


----------



## João Soares (19 Mar 2009 às 19:16)

Muitos Parabéns, *Duncan*!


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2009 às 22:03)

Parabéns Duncan!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mar 2009 às 09:20)

Muitos parabéns Sam.


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2009 às 10:10)

Feliz aniversário Sam


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 10:28)

Parabéns Sam!!


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2009 às 10:53)

Parabens Sam 
Espero que tenhas um grande dia


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2009 às 10:58)

Muitos Parabéns, *Sam*!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2009 às 11:44)

Parabéns *Sam*!!


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 11:45)

Muitos parabéns *Sam*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2009 às 14:36)

Muitos parabéns, *Sam* !


----------



## jpmartins (22 Mar 2009 às 12:21)

Parabéns atrasados ao Sam


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2009 às 00:11)

Muitos parabéns, *Lightning* !


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2009 às 00:11)

Parabéns Lightning


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mar 2009 às 00:30)

Parabéns *lightning*!


----------



## João Soares (23 Mar 2009 às 00:36)

Muitos Parabéns, *Lightning*! 

Que tenhas um dia em grande! 

(Sem trovoadas)


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2009 às 07:05)

Ena! *Lightning*, muitos Parabéns!

Um dia as trovoadas _a sério_ hão-de vir, vais ver!


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2009 às 09:05)

Feliz aniversário, Lightning, e que as trovoadas te acompanhem sempre!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mar 2009 às 09:10)

Muitos Parabéns  Lightning, espero que um dia apanhes uma boa Trovoada


----------



## HotSpot (23 Mar 2009 às 10:06)

Parabéns Lightning !!!


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2009 às 10:38)

Muitos parabéns Lightning


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2009 às 10:46)

Lightning, encara este quadro como uma espécie de presente de aniversário


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

Obrigado a todos.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2009 às 12:01)

Muitos Parabéns Lightning   A tua prenda pode ser que venha amanha terça


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2009 às 12:16)

Muitos parabéns Lightning pelo teu dia de aniversário..


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2009 às 12:17)

Parabéns *Lightning*!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2009 às 19:02)

Parabéns Lightning!  Pode ser que o teu aniversário sirva de incentivo lá para cima, para o senhor do tempo, a ver se nos mandam uma chuvita e trovoada cá para baixo!!


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Mar 2009 às 22:45)

boas

parabéns Lightning! que contes muitos, tenho acompanhado a entrada de vários membros, e vejo em ti algo especial, gosto da dedicação e paixão que demonstras em relação a este teu ( nosso ) passatempo. 

um abraço


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Mar 2009 às 23:22)

Muitos parabéns *Lightning!* e muitas trovoadas


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 13:27)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> parabéns Lightning! que contes muitos, tenho acompanhado a entrada de vários membros, e vejo em ti algo especial, gosto da dedicação e paixão que demonstras em relação a este teu ( nosso ) passatempo.
> 
> um abraço



Obrigado.  Gosto de me dedicar a fundo às coisas que mais gosto de fazer. Tento sempre em cada ocasião dar o meu melhor. 



JoãoPT disse:


> Muitos parabéns *Lightning!* e *muitas trovoadas*



Obrigado  Espero bem que sim


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mar 2009 às 18:41)

Mais vale tarde que nunca... Parabéns ao meu vizinho Lightning!! E hoje já tiveste prenda e tudo!!


----------



## mocha (25 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

parabens atrasados Lightning, apesar da espera la tiveste a tua prenda


----------



## Veterano (27 Mar 2009 às 09:41)

*Re: os nossos aniversarios meteopt*

Muitos parabéns, *Nilo*


----------



## Veterano (27 Mar 2009 às 09:42)

Muitos parabéns, *Nilo*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mar 2009 às 10:33)

Muitos parabéns Nilo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Mar 2009 às 11:39)

Muitos Parabéns* Nilo*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2009 às 12:52)

Muitos parabéns, *Nilo* !


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2009 às 13:33)

Parabéns *Nilo*!


----------



## João Soares (27 Mar 2009 às 13:44)

Muitos Parabéns, *Nilo*!


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2009 às 13:49)

Parabéns Nilo!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (27 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

Parabéns atrasados *Lightning*  
Parabéns *Nilo*.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2009 às 00:09)

Parabens MSantos


----------



## João Soares (28 Mar 2009 às 00:12)

Muitos Parabéns, *MSantos*! 

Parabéns, *Tiago Moreno*! (se participasses terias o "muito")


----------



## vitamos (28 Mar 2009 às 01:14)

Muitos parabéns MSantos!

Parabéns também Tiago Moreno


----------



## Saul Monteiro (28 Mar 2009 às 01:17)

Parabéns MSantos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mar 2009 às 09:35)

Muitos Parabéns .
E Parabéns para ti também Tiago Moreno!.


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2009 às 10:16)

Muitos parabéns MSantos!

  Feliz aniversário Tiago Moreno!


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2009 às 10:27)

Muitos Parabéns MSantos! 

Parabéns também ao Tiago Moreno!!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2009 às 10:51)

Muitos Parabéns aos dois aniversariantes de hoje! *MSantos* e *Tiago Moreno*!!


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 12:35)

Parabéns aos dois!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2009 às 20:31)

Muitos Parabéns a todos aqueles que tenham feito ou fazem anos até hoje.


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2009 às 20:34)

Parabéns aos dois aniversariantes


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2009 às 02:23)

Parabéns atrasados a:
*-Nilo;
-MSantos;
-Tiago Moreno.
*
Parabéns *Airam*!


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Mar 2009 às 02:32)

*Muitos parabéns ao Nilo; MSantos; Tiago Moreno e Airam*


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2009 às 03:11)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes.

E um abraço ao MSantos, um membro sempre presente! 
Não há neve agora, mas qualquer dia há mais!


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2009 às 11:03)

Muitos Parabéns, *Airam*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mar 2009 às 11:32)

Muitos Parabéns Airam.


----------



## vitamos (29 Mar 2009 às 11:38)

Muitos parabéns Airam!


----------



## Veterano (29 Mar 2009 às 12:24)

Um abraço de parabéns, *Airam!*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2009 às 13:27)

Muitos Parabéns *Airam*!


----------



## jpmartins (29 Mar 2009 às 21:26)

Muitos Parabéns Airam


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2009 às 00:24)

AnDré disse:


> Parabéns aos aniversariantes.
> 
> E um abraço ao MSantos, um membro sempre presente!
> Não há neve agora, mas qualquer dia há mais!




Muito obrigado a todos

Com neve ou sem neve sempre que posso passo por aqui


----------



## Airam (1 Abr 2009 às 00:06)

Olá a todos e obrigado ! 

E claro parabéns a todos os "carneirinhos" que fizeram anos nestes dias ...
*Lightning*
*Nilo*
*Tiago Moreno*
*MSantos*


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2009 às 00:51)

Muitos parabéns a quem fez anos nestes dias


----------



## Veterano (3 Abr 2009 às 00:04)

Muitos parabéns, chechu


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2009 às 00:09)

Parabéns *chechu*!!


----------



## João Soares (3 Abr 2009 às 00:19)

Muitos Parabéns, *Chechu*!


----------



## jpmartins (3 Abr 2009 às 00:28)

Muitos Parabéns Chechu


----------



## thunderboy (3 Abr 2009 às 00:29)

Parabéns *chechu*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Abr 2009 às 09:10)

Parabéns chechu!


----------



## vitamos (3 Abr 2009 às 09:55)

Muitos parabéns chechu!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2009 às 10:21)

Parabéns chechu


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Abr 2009 às 17:32)

Parabéns chechu


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2009 às 18:12)

Parabens *chechu* 
Mais um "carneiro"


----------



## jpmartins (4 Abr 2009 às 11:58)

Muitos Parabéns rafaeltanga, ccorreia


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Abr 2009 às 12:14)

Parabéns rafaeltanga, ccorreia


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 17:46)

Muitos parabéns *rafaeltenga* e *ccorreia*!!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Abr 2009 às 18:25)

Parabéns rafaeltanga


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Abr 2009 às 00:38)

*Muitos parabéns rafaeltenga, ccorreia e Mário Barros*


----------



## thunderboy (5 Abr 2009 às 00:39)

Muitos Parabéns *Mário Barros*!
Quantos muitos!!


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2009 às 10:31)

Parabéns Mário Barros


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Abr 2009 às 11:10)

Muitos Parabéns Mário Barros


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2009 às 11:46)

Parabéns Mário Barros


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Abr 2009 às 14:08)

boas

parabéns Mário, que contes muitos 

abraços


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2009 às 14:29)

Muitos parabens *Mário Barros *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2009 às 14:40)

Muitos parabéns pelo teu dia de aniversário Mário Barros


----------



## mocha (5 Abr 2009 às 16:30)

Parabens Mario


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Abr 2009 às 18:24)

Parabéns Mário 
Que este dia corra tudo como tu desejares


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2009 às 19:01)

Muitos parabéns, *Mário* ! 

Que tenhas um excelente dia !


----------



## Rog (5 Abr 2009 às 21:12)

Parabéns Mario Barros


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2009 às 21:43)

Parabéns Mário Barros


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Abr 2009 às 22:05)

Desde a Cidade Berço, envio votos de parabéns, ao *Mário Barros*, um
dos Grandes Animadores deste magnífico Fórum.


Um grande bem-haja


----------



## Veterano (5 Abr 2009 às 22:35)

Muitos parabéns ao meu homónimo Mário


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2009 às 22:37)

Parabéns Mario!!!lol



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2009 às 10:19)

Muitos parabéns (atrasados) Mário!!

Espero que tenhas tido um excelente dia! Que este novo ano da tua vida te traga todas as alegrias que mais desejas


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2009 às 20:29)

Queria agradecer a todos aquelas que me desejaram os parabens.

E queria tambem dizer que o meteopt já faz parte da minha rotina, foi graças a ele a minha vida mudou por completo, e que explorei e exploro este hobby ao máximo, tambem as grandes amizades que por aqui fiz, que mantenho e reforço cada vez mais  e que me ajudam a manter por aqui, e gostar cada vez mais deste ambiente foristico....E devido a tudo isto, levam-me a que vá passar por aqui mais 1 ano  por isso para o ano haverá mais, venham os 21.

Obrigado a todos, por me aturarem  a mim e as minhas pacandas frias  

Meteoloucura acima de tudo.


----------



## Loureso (6 Abr 2009 às 20:50)

Grande Mário! 
Atrasados mas nem por isso menos desejados parabéns! 
Pronto para mais 1 ano? Certamente…


----------



## Veterano (7 Abr 2009 às 22:31)

Muitos parabéns, *Manuel Brito*!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2009 às 22:36)

Parabéns Manuel Brito


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Abr 2009 às 23:05)

Muitos Parabéns Manuel Brito


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Abr 2009 às 23:07)

Parabéns Manuel Brito


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2009 às 23:08)

Parabéns Manuel Brito


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2009 às 23:08)

Os meus parabéns ao *Manuel Brito* !


----------



## thunderboy (8 Abr 2009 às 11:57)

Parabéns atrasados *Manuel Brito*!


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2009 às 12:00)

Parabéns (atrasados) Manuel Brito


----------



## João Soares (8 Abr 2009 às 18:51)

Muitos Parabéns (atrasados) ao:

*
Mário Barros;
Manuel Brito.
*


Suponho que tiveram um dia 5 ***** (estrelas) ou mais


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 00:14)

Muitos Parabéns, *Fernando_*!

Que tenhas uma dia excelente


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 00:20)

Os meus parabéns a quem não dei, aqui, derivado de ter estado fora!

Muitos Parabéns *Mário Barros* e *Manuel Brito*!

Hoje é o dia do *Fernando_*! Muitos Parabéns!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Abr 2009 às 09:58)

Muitos Parabéns  Fernando.


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2009 às 10:17)

Um Feliz Aniversário, *Fernando_*


----------



## jpmartins (10 Abr 2009 às 11:32)

Muitos parabéns fernando


----------



## Loureso (11 Abr 2009 às 09:18)

Olá Fernando, muitos parabens, ou melhor, felicitaciones!


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 12:22)

Muitos parabéns, *ruiadam*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2009 às 13:58)

Muitos parabéns, *ruiadam* !


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2009 às 14:11)

Os meus Parabéns, *ruiadam*!


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2009 às 14:56)

Muitos parabéns ruiadam


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Abr 2009 às 18:12)

Muitos Parabéns ruiadam


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Abr 2009 às 19:31)

*Muito parabéns ruiadam!!!*
E parabéns atrasados ao *Fernando_*


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2009 às 19:59)

parabéns ruiadam


----------



## amarusp (16 Abr 2009 às 20:34)

Sinceros parabéns ruiadam


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 20:56)

Muitos parabéns atrasados *fernado*. Muitos parabéns *ruiadam*!


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2009 às 00:49)

Muitos parabéns, curiosa*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2009 às 01:08)

*Curiosa**, Muitos Parabéns!


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2009 às 01:24)

Muitas felicidades, *Curiosa*!*


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2009 às 12:37)

Muitos Parabéns *Curiosa** tenhas um dia feliz. Bjs.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Abr 2009 às 14:34)

Muitos parabéns *Curiosa**!


----------



## Curiosa* (18 Abr 2009 às 18:14)

Olá e obrigada a todos.

Tenho andado um bocado desaparecida deste forúm, mas vou tentar vir cá mais vezes.

Fiquem bem 

Beijinho Madeirense para voces


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2009 às 18:18)

Parabéns Curiosa*


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2009 às 18:58)

Curiosa* disse:


> Olá e obrigada a todos.
> 
> Tenho andado um bocado desaparecida deste forúm, mas vou tentar vir cá mais vezes.
> 
> ...



Parabéns Curiosa*  um dia muito feliz 
bj


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 19:22)

Muitos parabéns, *Curiosa** !


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Abr 2009 às 02:07)

Muitos parabéns *Vasco* e *Jota 21*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2009 às 10:59)

Temos dois aniversariantes hoje!

Muitos parabéns *Vasco* e *Jota21*!!


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2009 às 12:18)

Muitos parabéns, *Vasco*, muitos parabéns, *Jota21*!


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2009 às 13:10)

Parabéns aos dois! Aproveitem bem este dia.


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2009 às 13:15)

Parabens em dose dupla  aos aniversariantes, um excelente dia para voçês


----------



## vitamos (19 Abr 2009 às 16:38)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes deste fim de semana!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Abr 2009 às 23:04)

Muitos Parabéns  Vasco, Jota21.


----------



## Rog (19 Abr 2009 às 23:11)

Parabéns Vasco e Jota 21


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2009 às 23:44)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes *Vasco* e *Jota 21 *


----------



## Jota 21 (20 Abr 2009 às 14:57)

Olá a todos! Confesso que tenho andado um pouco desligado deste Fórum, pelo menos a nível de participação, e fiquei bastante sensibilizado pelas mensagens de parabéns aqui deixadas para mim. Tenho pena de, actualmente, ter pouco tempo para participar mais vezes mas continuo a acompanhar quando posso as vossas opiniões e análises.
 Obrigado a todos.
 João Gonçalves


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2009 às 00:01)

Muitos parabéns, *Miguel* !


----------



## João Soares (23 Abr 2009 às 00:15)

Muitos Parabéns, *Miguel* !


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2009 às 00:42)

Parabéns Miguel! 

Não estão previstas trovoadas, nem chuvadas diluvianas para o teu dia de anos.
Mas sempre podes apanhar um bronze.






Aproveita o dia!


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Abr 2009 às 00:52)

boas

Parabéns Miguel Pereira, que contes muitos e continua a fazer aquilo que mais gostas, que venha uma bela trovoada de prenda 

um forte abraço


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2009 às 06:57)

Muitos Parabéns *Miguel*!!

Desejo-te um óptimo dia!


----------



## Veterano (23 Abr 2009 às 08:57)

Um óptimo dia de anos é o meu desejo, *Miguel*, muitos parabéns.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2009 às 09:13)

Muitos Parabéns Miguel


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2009 às 10:41)

Parabéns Miguel


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2009 às 11:36)

Parabéns Miguel


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2009 às 11:51)

Muito obrigado pessoal  e que dia quente este dos meus anos   bom para o passeio


----------



## Lightning (23 Abr 2009 às 12:05)

Parabéns bro *Storm*  

Não te desejo nenhuma nortada, nem nenhuma vaga de frio, nem neve, nem nada disso... 

Desejo antes que vejas umas belas e fortes trovoadas   ao longo da tua vida que também desejo que seja bem longa. 

Aproveita este dia, vai para a praia e frita ao sol.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Abr 2009 às 12:09)

Muitos Parabéns Miguel


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2009 às 14:20)

Muitos parabéns pelo teu dia de anos Miguel..


----------



## PDias (23 Abr 2009 às 14:55)

Parabéns Miguel!
O nosso dia de aniversário(também faço 37 anos hoje) está um espectáculo, parece verão!
Tudo de bom para ti e para os teus!
Até logo!


----------



## vitamos (23 Abr 2009 às 16:31)

Muitos parabéns Miguel e PDias! Um dia muito feliz para ambos!


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2009 às 17:38)

Parabéns Miguel


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2009 às 20:03)

PDias disse:


> Parabéns Miguel!
> O nosso dia de aniversário(também faço 37 anos hoje) está um espectáculo, parece verão!
> Tudo de bom para ti e para os teus!
> Até logo!



De novo muito obrigado a todos e parabéns também PDias


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Abr 2009 às 20:10)

Muitos Parabéns Miguel e PDias


----------



## Lightning (23 Abr 2009 às 20:20)

É já agora parabéns ao PDias também.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2009 às 20:26)

Olá *PDias*, não sabia que também fazias anos hoje!


Muitos Parabéns!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (23 Abr 2009 às 21:33)

Muitos Parabéns *Miguel* que este dia corra tudo como desejares , só espero que este ano tires umas boas fotos a uns raios como tu sabes tirar.
Felicidades


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2009 às 23:33)




----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2009 às 10:49)

A medo vou dar os parabéns ao nosso colega *Weather*, que aparentemente faz 2 anos


----------



## Veterano (26 Abr 2009 às 00:02)

Muitos parabéns, *Lordsyberian*


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Abr 2009 às 19:55)

*Muitos parabéns* a quem fez anos durante esta semana!!!, a quem peço desculpa, porque estive um pouco ausente do fórum


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2009 às 20:34)

Veterano disse:


> A medo vou dar os parabéns ao nosso colega *Weather*, que aparentemente faz 2 anos



Penso que o *Weather* se enganou na colocação do ano, na data de nascimento... 

Os meus parabéns, um pouco atrasados!



Os meus parabéns também ao *Lordsyberian*, pelos seus 20 anos comemorados hoje!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Abr 2009 às 18:55)

Muitos Parabéns QTT.


----------



## meteo (30 Abr 2009 às 20:12)

Parabéns QTT! Um optimo dia de anos


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Mai 2009 às 05:04)

Olá *joãocpais*

Ambos nascidos em 71...
Foi realmente um grande ano!  
Muitos parabéns, tudo de bom


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2009 às 11:03)

Os meus parabéns, *joaocpais*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mai 2009 às 12:24)

Muitos Parabéns joaocpais!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 18:21)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes !


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 18:27)

Parabéns joaocpais


----------



## Veterano (9 Mai 2009 às 18:36)

Um bom dia de aniversário, *joaocpais*.


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Mai 2009 às 00:48)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes!


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2009 às 00:41)

Muitos Parabéns, Vizinho _*Veterano*_! 

Que tenhas uma dia excelente com a companhia de todos os familiares e amigos


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2009 às 01:11)

É só *touradas* aqui, também pertenço ao clube e o meu filhote também 

Com todo o respeito por todos os outros nascidos noutros meses, mas os de Maio são frutos de sementes de finais de Julho e de Agosto, os meses de quentes e ardentes paixões, únicas, por vezes tão únicas que são de uma inteira vida, não há nenhum fruto tão saboroso como um "touro", teimoso e casmurro,  sempre, mas também sempre o melhor e mais leal amigo.

Parabéns aos touros


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2009 às 06:52)

Os meus parabéns aos dois aniversariantes de hoje!!!

*Lynce* e *Veterano*!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Mai 2009 às 09:36)

Muitos Parabéns aos dois aniversariantes.

Lynce e Veterano!!


----------



## vitamos (12 Mai 2009 às 09:56)

Muitos parabéns Lynce e Veterano!

Tenham um excelente dia e que este seja um ano das vossas vidas com tudo do melhor!


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2009 às 10:53)

Parabéns Lyince pelo teu aniversário, que coincide com o meu. Em termos de horas, nasci por volta das 22.30 h, mais um pouco e seria dia 13.


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2009 às 10:54)

Vince disse:


> É só *touradas* aqui, também pertenço ao clube e o meu filhote também
> 
> Parabéns aos touros



 O meu filhote fez 11 anos em 5 de Maio, mais um touro a juntar ao lote.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Mai 2009 às 12:59)

Parabéns Lynce e Veterano. Nasceram os dois no mesmo dia


----------



## Rog (12 Mai 2009 às 14:01)

Parabéns Lynce e Veterano


----------



## Dan (12 Mai 2009 às 14:05)

Parabéns Lynce e Veterano


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2009 às 14:10)

Muitos parabéns Lynce e Veterano  um dia feliz


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Mai 2009 às 16:34)

Muitos Parabéns Lynce e Veterano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2009 às 18:10)

Muitos parabéns há rapaziada quase do meu tempoao Lynce e Veterano,que tenha sido um dia feliz.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mai 2009 às 18:42)

Parabéns Lynce e Veterano (um dos mais activos cá da casa)!


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Mai 2009 às 19:43)

boas

Muitos Parabéns Lynce e Veterano.  

abraços


----------



## MSantos (12 Mai 2009 às 19:50)

Muitos parabens *Lynce* e *Veterano*


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2009 às 21:05)

Parabéns Lynce e Veterano


----------



## Saul Monteiro (12 Mai 2009 às 21:16)

Muitos Parabéns Lynce e Veterano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2009 às 22:17)

Muitos Parabéns Lynce e Veterano


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2009 às 22:44)

Parabéns a todos os *Touros*! 
E faz favor de, um dia, trazerem os vossos bezerrinhos aqui ao fórum! 


Um abraço especial ao Veterano, o nosso impulsionador das caminhadas! 



​


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2009 às 23:08)

Os meus sinceros agradecimentos, a vossa amizade ajuda-me na mais importante caminhada: a nossa vida.

     Mário


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mai 2009 às 23:32)

Os meus sinceros parabéns, *Veterano* !


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mai 2009 às 09:37)

Muitos Parabéns Bezaranha


----------



## vitamos (16 Mai 2009 às 12:15)

Parabéns Bezaranha!


----------



## Veterano (16 Mai 2009 às 12:29)

Feliz aniversário, Bezaranha!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2009 às 13:27)

Muitos Parabéns *Bezaranha*!


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mai 2009 às 21:33)

Viva *bezaranha* 

Ficam os votos sinceros de um feliz aniversário...
Tudo de bom.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mai 2009 às 22:08)

Muitos parabéns, *bezaranha* !


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2009 às 23:52)

Parabéns bezaranha


----------



## vitamos (21 Mai 2009 às 10:01)

Muitos parabéns jPdF


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mai 2009 às 10:15)

Muitos parabéns, *jPdF*.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Mai 2009 às 10:31)

Muitos parabéns jPdF


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2009 às 11:42)

Muitos Parabéns, *jPdF* !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mai 2009 às 13:58)

Muitos Parabéns jPdF !!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2009 às 16:33)

Feliz aniversário, *jPdF*!!


----------



## Teles (21 Mai 2009 às 16:38)

Um dia cheio de alegria , felicidade e cheio de prendas , é o que te desejo neste teu aniversário e que para o ano te voltemos a dar os parabéns aqui jPdF 







Ps : E paga lá um copo a malta


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mai 2009 às 18:30)

Feliz aniversário *jPdF*. 
Tudo de bom...


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2009 às 21:43)

Feliz aniversário *jPdF*


----------



## Veterano (21 Mai 2009 às 22:00)

Muitos parabéns, *jPdF*!


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2009 às 00:08)

Muitos Parabéns, ao nosso Colega MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta 

*Saul Monteiro*

Que tenhas um dia excelente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2009 às 00:28)

Muitos parabéns, *Saul Monteiro* ! 

Que tenhas um dia óptimo e preenchido de bons acontecimentos.


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2009 às 00:29)

Parabéns Saul!! espero que tenhas tido um dia muito bom e com muitas trovoadas


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mai 2009 às 01:33)

Feliz aniversário *Saul*… 
Have a nice day...
Pena ser 2ª feira!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2009 às 06:53)

Muitos Parabéns *Saúl*!!

Espero que tenhas um excelente dia!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2009 às 09:24)

Muitos Parabéns  Saul Monteiro


----------



## Veterano (25 Mai 2009 às 09:38)

Muitos parabéns, *Saul Monteiro* e um dia de aniversário recheado de bons eventos de todo o tipo.


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2009 às 09:59)

Muitos parabens *Saul Monteiro* Felicidades


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2009 às 10:32)

Parabéns Saúl


----------



## vitamos (25 Mai 2009 às 11:05)

Muitos parabéns Saúl!!


----------



## Teles (25 Mai 2009 às 13:49)

buon compleanno Saul e que faças muito mais e que pagues um copo a todos os meteoloucos heheheheheh
não abusemos 
Espero que te estejas a divertir a grande


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2009 às 14:09)

Muitos Parabéns ao Saul Monteiro.


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Mai 2009 às 16:02)

Boas

Mano, que tenhas um dia e ano muito felizes, cheio de saúde e com muitos eventos meteorológicos.

Muitos parabéns. Estás velho  Zé Carlos 

Um forte abraço


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mai 2009 às 16:15)

Muitos Parabéns Saul Monteiro .


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2009 às 17:44)

Muitos Parabéns Saúl 

Um abraço


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mai 2009 às 17:53)

Muitos Parabéns Saúl Monteiro.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (26 Mai 2009 às 08:44)

boas

 Estando aqui em Italia de ferias mais precisamente em Acquanegra Sul Chiese, quero agradecer a todos pelas mensagens que me enviaram.
Um abraço a todos.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2009 às 10:41)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> boas
> 
> Estando aqui em Italia de ferias mais precisamente em Acquanegra Sul Chiese, quero agradecer a todos pelas mensagens que me enviaram.
> Um abraço a todos.



Olá amigo Saul!
Parabéns!!

Espero que o dia tenha sido bom, e que as férias te estejam a correr pelo melhor. 
Itália, calor, trovoadas... Se não fosse as melgas, eu diria que quase estavas no paraíso! 

Desejo-te a continuação de umas óptimas férias, e que o próximo ano seja de boas e grandes caçadas. 

Um abraço.


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2009 às 00:03)

Parabéns, Pedro !! 

E, Muitos Parabéns, ao nosso Marroquino ... ops  ... desculpa, Allgarvio ... ai este teclado ... Epá, Muitos Parabéns ALgarvio1980 (Herculano) 

Que tenhas um dia em grande, cheio de alegria e amigos, e não te esqueças dos grelos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2009 às 10:40)

Parabéns ao *Pedro* e ao *Herculano* ! 



João Soares disse:


> Que tenhas um dia em grande, cheio de alegria e amigos, e não te esqueças dos grelos



Com certeza não se irá esquecer. 

Um abraço.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2009 às 11:59)

Parabéns ao Pedro e ao algarvio1980


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mai 2009 às 12:29)

Muitos Parabéns ao Pedro e ao algarvio1980 , disfrutem bem este dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2009 às 13:02)

Muitos parabéns ao Pedro e Algarvio 1980 do vosso dia de aniversário


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mai 2009 às 20:36)

Muitos Parabéns ao *Pedro* e *algarvio1980*.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mai 2009 às 22:49)

Muitos Parabéns Pedro e algarvio1980


----------



## Rog (30 Mai 2009 às 23:22)

Parabéns Pedro e algarvio1980


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mai 2009 às 12:52)

Muitos Parabéns Sueste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2009 às 13:44)

Muitos parabéns, *Sueste*.


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2009 às 13:52)

Muitos Parabéns, *Sueste*!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2009 às 15:53)

João Soares disse:


> E, Muitos Parabéns, ao nosso Marroquino ... ops  ... desculpa, Allgarvio ... ai este teclado ... Epá, Muitos Parabéns ALgarvio1980 (Herculano)
> 
> Que tenhas um dia em grande, cheio de alegria e amigos, e não te esqueças dos grelos



Marroquino ainda vá que não vá, agora Allgarvio detesto esse termo inventado. 
Prontos já faltava cá os grelos.

Obrigado a todos que deram-me os parabéns, já agora os meus parabéns ao meu vizinho marroquino "Sueste".


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2009 às 16:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Marroquino ainda vá que não vá, agora Allgarvio detesto esse termo inventado.
> Prontos já faltava cá os grelos.



Tu sabes o porque do Marroquino e do Allgarvio 

Grande Herculano !


----------



## Sueste (31 Mai 2009 às 16:33)

Olá boa tarde pessoal!

Muito obrigado pelos vossos votos. Quero dar os meus parabens atrasados ao meu vizinho "Algarvio1980" que ontem fez anos. Que se repita por muitos e bons anos, com muita saúde. Que tenhas passado um bom dia de aniversário.


----------



## amarusp (31 Mai 2009 às 21:13)

Parabens sueste!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2009 às 21:47)

Muitos parabéns ao Sueste.


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2009 às 22:22)

Parabéns Sueste e aos dois aniversariantes de ontem que não dei os parabéns


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2009 às 23:46)

E visto que estive fora, cabe-me agora desejar os parabéns, atrasados ao *Pedro* e ao *Herculan*o, e _não atrasados_ ao *Sueste*!

Espero que todos tenham tido um óptimo dia, na companhia dos seus _queridos_.


----------



## vitamos (1 Jun 2009 às 10:47)

Parabéns atrasados aos aniversariantes do fim de semana!


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2009 às 12:03)

Faço das palavras do Gilmet e do vitamos, as minhas.

Espero que tenham tido um excelente dia de aniversário.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2009 às 07:16)

Muitos parabéns, *Silknet*.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2009 às 07:18)

Parabéns *Silknet*!!


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2009 às 09:14)

Um óptimo dia de anos, *Silknet!*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jun 2009 às 09:31)

Muitos Parabéns Silknet


----------



## jpmartins (2 Jun 2009 às 09:40)

Muitos Parabéns Silknet


----------



## vitamos (2 Jun 2009 às 09:47)

Muitos parabéns Silknet!


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2009 às 10:54)

Muitos Parabéns, Silknet !!   

Que tenhas um dia excelente


----------



## meteo (2 Jun 2009 às 21:41)

Parabéns Silknet !!!


----------



## MSantos (2 Jun 2009 às 21:50)

Muitos parabéns Silknet


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jun 2009 às 22:10)

*Muitos parabéns Silknet!*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2009 às 19:19)

Parabéns *I_Pereira*!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Jun 2009 às 20:49)

Parabéns a todos os aniversariantes enquanto estive ausente


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2009 às 15:33)

Muitos Parabéns *HotSpot*


----------



## vitamos (15 Jun 2009 às 15:35)

Muitos parabéns HotSpot


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2009 às 15:37)

Muitos parabéns HotSpot  data ideal hoje, belo presente


----------



## ACalado (15 Jun 2009 às 15:39)

Parabéns Hotspot


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2009 às 15:40)

Muitos Parabéns, *HotSpot!*

Que tenhas um dia altamente


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2009 às 16:37)

Parabens Hotspot, parece que o São Pedro não te quer dar uma prenda, pode ser que ainda venha mais qlq coisa


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 16:57)

Parabéns HotSpot  bela prenda de aniversário


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 17:07)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## Veterano (15 Jun 2009 às 17:20)

Parabéns HotSpot, tens um dia espectacular para disfrutar.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2009 às 18:49)

*HotSpot*, muitos parabéns!!

Espero que tenhas tido, e que continues a ter um dia muito feliz! Que uma célula se forme aí, como forma de presente! Cumpra-se!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2009 às 19:01)

*MUITOS PARABÉNS HOTSPOT!!!!*
Grande abraço!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2009 às 19:46)

Muitos Parabéns Hotspot
Abraços Fica bem


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jun 2009 às 19:56)

Parabéns Hotspot!
Já levas 1,4mm de prendas!


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2009 às 20:08)

Parabéns Hotspot


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2009 às 20:14)

Muitos parabéns Hotspot.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jun 2009 às 22:47)

Os meus sinceros parabéns, *HotSpot* !

Espero que estejas a ter um excelente dia.


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2009 às 22:50)

boas

Parabéns Hotspot  

Abraços


----------



## Saul Monteiro (15 Jun 2009 às 22:54)

Muitos Parabéns *HotSpot*
Boa prenda que recebeste hoje
Um resto dia feliz.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2009 às 23:25)

Muitos Parabéns Hotspot.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jun 2009 às 23:38)

Muitos Parabéns *HotSpot*.

Um abraço!


----------



## Sueste (15 Jun 2009 às 23:56)

Espero ainda vir a tempo de desejar um optimo aniversário ao nosso camarada "HotSpot". Desejo muitos anos de vida com muita saúde e muitas aventuras meteorológicas.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jun 2009 às 00:41)

Atrasado contudo desejado feliz aniversário *HotSpot*!


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2009 às 03:22)

Parabéns Hotspot!

Nem a trovoada, apesar de pouca, te faltou!


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jun 2009 às 13:06)

Muitos Parabéns *DRC*!


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2009 às 13:09)

Feliz Aniversário, *DRC* !! 

Cuidado com os UV 

Não, Estava a brincar... Que tenhas um dia de muita alegria, cheio de amigos e de familiares.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2009 às 13:12)

Parabéns, *DRC*!


----------



## DRC (18 Jun 2009 às 14:32)

obrigado


----------



## Veterano (18 Jun 2009 às 14:48)

Muitos parabéns, *DRC*


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jun 2009 às 14:54)

Parabéns, *DRC*


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2009 às 15:10)

Parabéns DRC!


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jun 2009 às 15:28)

Eis então que a Póvoa de Santa Iria está em festa!

 Muitos parabéns *D*i a*R* *C*i


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 19:55)

Muitos parabéns, *DRC* !


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2009 às 20:44)

Parabéns DRC!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2009 às 00:03)

*João*, muitos parabéns!!

Fazes 19 anos no dia 19! Espero que tenhas um excelente dia, com tudo do melhor!

Um abraço!


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Jun 2009 às 00:18)

Boas

Parabéns João, que contes muitos, e felizes 

Abraços


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2009 às 00:21)

Parabéns atrasados DCR 

Muitos Parabéns João


----------



## Veterano (19 Jun 2009 às 00:37)

Grande *João*!  Recebe um abraço apertado do teu amigo do outro lado do rio e que passes um dia muito feliz.

  Muitos parabéns.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2009 às 01:06)

Os meus mais sinceros parabéns, *João* ! 

Espero que tenhas um excelente dia.


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2009 às 08:57)

Muitos Parabéns João!

Tem um grande dia com tudo do melhor! 

Forte abraço!


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jun 2009 às 10:04)

Muitos Parabéns João Soares


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jun 2009 às 10:24)

Muitos Parabéns João


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2009 às 11:57)

Muitos parabens *João Soares*
Espero que tenhas um grande dia


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jun 2009 às 12:23)

*João Soares*, um dia bem quentinho como presente está garantido!
Faz o favor de ser feliz...
Muitos parabéns


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2009 às 15:47)

Quero agradecer a todos pelas felicitações.

*Muito Obrigado*, malta ! Vocês são um espectáculo ! 



joseoliveira disse:


> *João Soares*, um dia bem quentinho como presente está garantido!



Ainda bem que escreveste no diminutivo _quentinho_.
Porque o Porto comparado com o resto do país parece a Irlanda


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2009 às 21:36)

Olha quem faz anos hoje o bimbo Muitos parabéns João e cuidado com as francesinhas.Um abraço deste teu amigo marroquino


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2009 às 22:02)

Muitos Parabéns ao João Soares pelo seu dia de aniversário.


----------



## Z13 (19 Jun 2009 às 23:15)

Forte abraço aí, João, desde o nordeste!!!

Que contes muitos aniversários e com qualidade!


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2009 às 23:44)

Está quase a chegar ao fim o teu dia de anos...

Espero que tenha sido bom, e que sejas muito feliz, amigo *morcão*! 

Um forte abraço


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2009 às 00:01)

Acabou !!

E quero agradecer a todos pelas felicitações !

Saiu dos meus anos com alcunhas como _Bimbo_ e _Morcão_ .
E na Boa, *maltinha* !!

Abraços !


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jun 2009 às 00:47)

Atrasados, mas Muitos Parabéns João Soares. Espero que tenhas tido um bom dia de aniversário.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jun 2009 às 09:22)

Peço imensa desculpa pelo atraso mas aqui vai muitos parabéns joão Soares.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jun 2009 às 00:28)

Olá *Turista*!

Dar as boas vindas ao Verão quando se nasce deve ser algo de fantástico!  
Feliz aniversário; tudo de bom...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jun 2009 às 00:51)

Muitos parabéns, *Turista* !


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2009 às 00:56)

Feliz aniversário, *Turista*!


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2009 às 00:57)

Muitos Parabéns, *Turista* !! 



ac_cernax disse:


> Atrasados, mas Muitos Parabéns João Soares. Espero que tenhas tido um bom dia de aniversário.





Chasing Thunder disse:


> Peço imensa desculpa pelo atraso mas aqui vai muitos parabéns joão Soares.



Obrigado na mesma, pessoal !


----------



## Veterano (21 Jun 2009 às 01:07)

Muitos parabéns, *Turista*


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2009 às 11:38)

Parabéns Turista! 

Que tenhas um feliz dia de aniversário.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2009 às 12:49)

Muitos Parabéns *Turista*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jun 2009 às 12:53)

Muitos Parabéns Turista
Espero que passes um dia feliz


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2009 às 13:55)

Muitos Parabéns Turista.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jun 2009 às 14:32)

Parabéns Turista 

E já agora parabéns Verão


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2009 às 18:58)

Parabéns *witch*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jun 2009 às 19:32)

Muitos Parabéns  witch


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2009 às 22:15)

Parabéns *witch*


----------



## Veterano (22 Jun 2009 às 23:26)

Muitos parabéns *witch* !


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Jun 2009 às 00:19)

Boas

Parabéns atrasados a todos os últimos aniversariantes   

Abraços


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Jun 2009 às 01:18)

Parabéns também atrasados a todos os últimos aniversariantens!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2009 às 02:36)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje: *Acardoso* e *jbailote* ! 

Um excelente dia para ambos.


----------



## Veterano (25 Jun 2009 às 09:49)

Muitoa parabéns *Acardoso e jbailote*.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2009 às 10:14)

Um feliz dia de aniversário, *Acardoso* e *jbailote*!


----------



## jpmartins (25 Jun 2009 às 10:46)

Muitos parabéns vizinho e grande amigo Acardoso. 
Muitos parabéns jbailote

Um grande dia para os dois


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2009 às 14:38)

Muitos parabéns aos dois aniversariantes de Hoje Acardoso e jbailote


----------



## João Soares (25 Jun 2009 às 15:48)

Muitos Parabéns aos nossos aniversariantes *Acardoso* & *jbailote*!

Que tenham um dia cheio de alegria junto dos amigos e familiares !


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2009 às 15:59)

Parabéns *jbailote* e também *Acardoso *


----------



## vitamos (25 Jun 2009 às 16:25)

Parabéns jbailote e Acardoso !


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jun 2009 às 16:49)

olá jbailote e Acardoso
Feliz aniversário aos dois e um resto de dia muito bom...


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jun 2009 às 17:31)

Parabéns Acardoso e jbailote!


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2009 às 09:24)

Muitos parabéns:
*CidadeNeve*, *Rogério Martins* e *diogo*. A todos um óptimo dia!


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jun 2009 às 10:23)

Muitos parabéns CidadeNeve, Rogério Martins e diogo.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2009 às 11:02)

Feliz aniversário aos três! *CidadeNeve*, *Rogério Martins* e *diogo*!


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2009 às 11:09)

Parabéns CidadeNeve, Rogério Martins e diogo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2009 às 12:18)

Muitos Parabéns aos Três aniversariantes de hoje;CidadeNeve, Rogério Martins e diogo


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jun 2009 às 14:44)

Muitos Parabéns CidadeNeve, Rogério Martins e diogo.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2009 às 15:37)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes *CidadeNeve, Rogério Martins, diogo*


----------



## diogo (30 Jun 2009 às 19:53)

Obrigado a todos vocês
Lembrei-me que não se esqueciam de mim!
Parabens tambem ao *CidadeNeve* e *Rogério*


----------



## raposo_744 (30 Jun 2009 às 19:56)

Parabéns aos 3 aniversariantes


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jul 2009 às 00:21)

Parabéns AnDré.
Tudo de bom

Parabéns também  para o RSilva_TN


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jul 2009 às 01:08)

Muitos Parabéns* AnDré *e *RSilva_TN*, um excelente dia de aniversário!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2009 às 01:18)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, principalmente ao *André*.

Um grande abraço para ambos.

Que tenham um excelente dia !


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2009 às 02:00)

Foi por esta hora, há muito, muito tempo, nos distantes _Reinos das Alfaces_ ...






Parabéns!



E parabéns ao *RSilva_TN*!


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jul 2009 às 02:36)

Um conhecido e um desconhecido!
Ambos membros! 
Diferenças à parte, fica o desejo de que tenham um dia muito feliz... 
Feliz aniversário AnDré e RSilva_TN


----------



## Veterano (9 Jul 2009 às 08:48)

Um abraço muito forte a um jovem com muito valor! Parabéns AnDré, tem um dia de anos excepcional, que bem o mereces...

  Um desejo ainda de um feliz aniversário ao RSilva_TN.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jul 2009 às 09:06)

Feliz aniversário André! Que este ano da tua vida seja repleto de felicidade e sucessos que bem mereces 

Um feliz aniversário também ao RSilva_TN!


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jul 2009 às 10:48)

Muitos Parabéns AnDré e RSilva_TN, um excelente dia de aniversário!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2009 às 14:09)

Parabéns ao André e RSilva_TN pelo vosso dia de aniversário.


----------



## Hazores (9 Jul 2009 às 14:15)

muitos parabéns André!!!!

um grande membro deste forum.


----------



## João Soares (9 Jul 2009 às 14:57)

Muitos Parabéns, *AnDré* (ou melhor dizer _Alfacinha Arrojado_) !! 

Que tenhas um dia excelente 

Já agora, Parabéns também para o *RSilva_TN*


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jul 2009 às 15:40)

Muitos parabéns aos 2.

André e RSilva_TN


----------



## Z13 (9 Jul 2009 às 16:26)

Parabéns a ambos, especialmente ao AnDré, com um grande abraço de amizade!


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2009 às 16:48)

Muitos parabens * AnDré * espero que tenhas um grande dia junto das pessoas de quem gostas

parabens também para *RSilva_TN*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jul 2009 às 17:50)

Muitos Parabéns ao *André* e ao RSilva_TN, que tenham um dia feliz


----------



## RSilva_TN (9 Jul 2009 às 18:46)

Muito obrigado a todos! 

Aproveito também para dar os Parabéns ao *André*! 

Tenho andado um pouco desaparecido, mas vou tentando sempre ir seguindo este excelente fórum. 

Mais uma vez, obrigado a todos!

Abraços.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 20:06)

parabens aos aniversariantes


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2009 às 20:49)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2009 às 23:30)

Sempre pronto a ajudar, simpático e amigo do seu amigo.. há virtudes que trespassam até ao mundo virtual.  Parabéns AnDré, espero que  tenha sido um exelente dia junto dos que te são próximos - família e amigos. 

Parabéns também ao RSilva_TN.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2009 às 23:44)

Bem... O meu ego quase rebenta de tanto que sorri!

A verdade é que o fórum faz de tal maneira parte integrante na minha vida, que eu olho em volta e vejo fotografias de meteorologia, de relatos do fórum e de companheiros meteoloucos por todo o lado. Tipo "post it"s!! 

Obrigado a todos.

O dia foi de estudo, ou não estivesse a queimar os últimos cartuchos da época de exames, mas agora ainda deu para ver umas películas fotográficas do meu último ano, aqui no meteopt, que agora partilho convosco. 

















Venha mais anos e anos, que eu espero estar por cá! 

E parabéns também, companheiro RSilva_TN.


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Jul 2009 às 00:57)

boas

Parabéns  RSilva_TN 

Parabéns André, já te tinha dado pelo nosso amigo skype , mas deixo aqui mais uma vez , os votos de um excelente ano, na companhia de quem mais gostas, cheio de saúde e histórias para contar.  

Abraços


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jul 2009 às 01:33)

Olha quem ele é...! 
Grande vitamos..., é a tua vez de apagar as velas!
Os meus sinceros parabéns neste dia para ti tão especial.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jul 2009 às 11:05)

Muitos parabéns *Vitamos*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2009 às 11:46)

Muitos parabéns pelo teu dia de aniversário Vitamos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2009 às 11:55)

Muitos parabéns e um grande abraço para o nosso amigo *Vitamos* ! 

Que tenhas um excelente dia.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2009 às 11:57)

Muitos parabéns vizinho *Vitamos*!

Vais ver que é hoje que a sorte te bate à porta! 

Que tenhas um dia muito feliz! 

Um forte abraço.


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2009 às 12:14)

Muitos parabéns Vitamos


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2009 às 12:53)

Muitos Parabéns Vitamos. Mais um da colheita de 1980


----------



## João Soares (11 Jul 2009 às 13:06)

Muitos Parabéns, amigo *Vitamos* !! 

Que tenhas um dia cheio de alegria, rodeado de familiares e amigos, com muita saúde.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2009 às 14:25)

Muitos parabéns Vitamos Felicidades


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jul 2009 às 15:57)

Muitos Parabéns Vitamos, um grande abraço


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Jul 2009 às 16:54)

Muitos Parabéns e um grande abraço Vitamos.  Muitas Felicidades!


----------



## Veterano (11 Jul 2009 às 17:00)

Para o amigo *Vitamos* o desejo de um óptimo dia de aniversário, com muita música a seu gosto.

  Um grande abraço de parabéns


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 16:09)

Muitos parabéns ao Ac_cernax pelo teu dia de aniversário.


----------



## João Soares (12 Jul 2009 às 17:08)

Muitos Parabéns, *Ac_Cernax* !!


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2009 às 17:13)

Parabéns *ac_cernax*!

Que este seja um domingo diferente!


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2009 às 18:54)

Parabéns, Ac_Cernax


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2009 às 19:12)

Muitos parabens *ac_cernax *


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2009 às 19:16)

Parabéns *ac_cernax*! Espero que tenhas tido um dia feliz!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2009 às 21:41)

Muitos parabéns ao *ac_cernax* !


----------



## Veterano (12 Jul 2009 às 22:15)

Muitos parabéns ao *ac_cernax*, sempre na linha da frente.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jul 2009 às 01:08)

Atrasados mas desejados muitos parabéns *ac_cernax*!  
Já hoje, muitos parabéns a uma presença feminina! Feliz aniversário *Rita Cunha*.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2009 às 01:15)

Muitos parabéns *Rita Cunha*!!


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jul 2009 às 01:35)

Quero agradecer a todos quantos me deram os parabéns! 

-----------

Muitos Parabéns também *Rita Cunha*


----------



## Veterano (13 Jul 2009 às 08:44)

Um desejo de feliz aniversário à *Rita Cunha*!


----------



## vitamos (13 Jul 2009 às 10:15)

Muito obrigado a todos pelos parabéns 

O meu parabéns atrasados ao *ac_cernax* e actualizados à *Rita Cunha*!

Tudo de bom


----------



## João Soares (13 Jul 2009 às 12:15)

Muitos Parabéns, *Rita Cunha* !!  

Que tenhas um dia muito feliz !


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2009 às 12:58)

Muitos Parabéns *Rita Cunha*.

Que tenhas um dia muito feliz. Beijinhos.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Jul 2009 às 14:17)

Muitos Parabéns Rita Cunha.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jul 2009 às 18:04)

Muitos Parabéns Rita Cunha


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2009 às 18:09)

Muitos Parabéns Rita Cunha


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jul 2009 às 01:39)

Olá João Esteves...
Neste dia tão especial fica o desejo de um feliz aniversário.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2009 às 03:43)

Parabéns *João Esteves*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2009 às 07:10)

Muitos Parabéns *João Esteves*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jul 2009 às 08:56)

Muitos Parabéns joão esteves


----------



## Veterano (18 Jul 2009 às 09:43)

Desejos de um feliz aniversário para o *joão esteves*.


----------



## João Soares (18 Jul 2009 às 15:10)

Muitos Parabéns, *João Esteves* !!


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2009 às 15:27)

Parabéns João Esteves e a todos que não dei os parabéns


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2009 às 16:23)

Muitos parabéns ao João Esteves


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jul 2009 às 17:19)

Muitos Parabéns João Esteves


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jul 2009 às 01:25)

Muitos parabéns ao *João Esteves*, aqui de bem perto.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jul 2009 às 10:00)

Parabéns João Esteves  (com as devidas desculpas pelo atraso.. )


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jul 2009 às 03:30)

Olá Sissi!

Votos sinceros de um dia muito feliz...
Feliz aniversário!


----------



## Veterano (23 Jul 2009 às 08:52)

Desejos de um Feliz Aniversário para a *Sissi*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jul 2009 às 09:04)

Muitos Parabéns Sissi


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2009 às 15:15)

Parabéns *Sissi *


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jul 2009 às 18:43)

Muitos parabéns, *Sissi*.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jul 2009 às 22:05)

Muitos Parabéns *Sissi*.


----------



## jpmartins (24 Jul 2009 às 15:45)

Muitos parabéns joy


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2009 às 17:33)

Parabéns Joy


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jul 2009 às 00:31)

Olá ALBIMETEO!

Grande dia, grande fim-de-semana!
Feliz aniversário...


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2009 às 10:39)

Muitos parabéns ao *ALBIMETEO* e também ao *André_Cardoso *


----------



## jpmartins (25 Jul 2009 às 10:59)

Muitos parabéns ao ALBIMETEO e André_Cardoso


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2009 às 11:16)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes *ALBIMETEO* e *André_Cardoso* !


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2009 às 11:56)

Muitos Parabéns  ALBIMETEO e André_Cardoso


----------



## Lightning (25 Jul 2009 às 12:43)

Parabéns ALBIMETEO e André_Cardoso. 

Aproveitem bem este dia.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2009 às 12:45)

Muitos Parabéns ALBIMETEO e André_Cardoso! Um dia muito bom


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2009 às 13:50)

Muitos Parabéns aos nossos dois caros colegas *Albimeteo* e *André_Cardoso* ! 

Que tenham um dia com muita animação


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2009 às 19:41)

Parabéns ALBIMETEO e André_Cardoso


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jul 2009 às 20:00)

A partir de Castelo Branco dou os Parabéns ao nosso amigo *ALBIMETEO*.  Parabéns também ao *André_Cardoso*!


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 21:42)

Dou os meus humildes Parbéns ao nosso colega André_Cardoso.

Em relação ao nossom amigo ALBIMETEO, já lhos dei pessoalmente.

Para os dois: que façam muitos.
Abraços solarengos...


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jul 2009 às 21:55)

Parabéns ao assíduo companheiro ALBIMETEO e ao Daniel_Cardoso!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2009 às 22:08)

Boas!

Então,muito obrigado a todos pela vossa simpatia .

Por aqui o dia foi passado em banhos,com a temperatura de hoje.
Foi passado numa quinta dum familiar nos arredores de C.Branco,com óptimas condições,piscina de agua salgada,bom assador para o churrasco,muita comida e e bom ambiente com a rapaziada.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jul 2009 às 10:46)

Parabéns atrasados aos aniversariantes do fim de semana


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2009 às 02:14)

Parabens *J.Crisóstomo *


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2009 às 10:45)

Parabens J.Crisóstomo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jul 2009 às 12:22)

Muitos Parabéns J.Crisóstomo


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Jul 2009 às 20:49)

Olá J.Crisóstomo

Final do dia mas ainda a tempo de desejar um feliz aniversário!


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2009 às 21:57)

Parabéns, J.Crisóstomo.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Ago 2009 às 19:18)

Os meus parabéns a todos aqueles que não parabenizei enquanto estive ausente!

*Sissi*, *Joy*, *ALBIMETEO*, *André_Cardoso* e *J. Crisóstomo*!

Espero que todos tenham tido um excelente dia!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2009 às 00:08)

Parabéns ao *Dave*, o aniversariante de hoje !


----------



## jpmartins (3 Ago 2009 às 01:51)

Muitos parabéns Dave


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2009 às 03:02)

*Dave*, muitos parabéns!


----------



## Veterano (3 Ago 2009 às 08:48)

Um óptimo dia de aniversário, *Dave*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Ago 2009 às 09:07)

Muitos Parabéns Dave, espero que tenha um dia cheio de alegria.


----------



## vitamos (3 Ago 2009 às 10:02)

Muitos parabéns Dave!


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2009 às 10:43)

Parabéns *Dave*!! 
Que tenhas um óptimo dia de aniversário.

Parabéns também ao pessoal que fez anos nos últimos dias e que só agora tenho oportunidade de felicitar. 
Ainda um abraço especial ao *ALBIMETEO* que tem feito do fórum um cantinho do seu dia a dia.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 15:06)

Muitos parabéns, Dave...

Que tenhas uns bom dia...


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2009 às 16:58)

Muitos parabéns Dave e que contes muitos!


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2009 às 17:18)

Parabéns Dave


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2009 às 18:50)

Parabéns Dave. Parabéns aos restantes membros que fizeram anos e eu não tive oportunidade de dar os parabéns.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2009 às 21:24)

Muitos parabens Dave


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Ago 2009 às 01:00)

Um pouco atrasados, mas Muitos Parabéns Dave!


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Ago 2009 às 00:19)

Depois de alguns dias sem aniversários, hoje são logo três.

Muitos Parabéns ao *Pedro Canelas, Paulo H e F_R*!

Que contem muitos e um dia feliz...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Ago 2009 às 08:59)

Muitos parabéns aos 3 aniversariantes de hoje:


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2009 às 09:50)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes do dia


----------



## F_R (20 Ago 2009 às 10:28)

Muito Obrigado pessoal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2009 às 23:37)

Parabéns a todos os aniversariantes, hoje em tripla.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2009 às 00:35)

35 minutos atrasado mas...

Parabéns a todos!

*Pedro Canelas*, *Paulo H* e *F_R*, espero que tenham tido um grande dia!


----------



## Mjhb (29 Ago 2009 às 23:03)

Parabéns, luis_frps!!!

 que faças muitos mais ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Ago 2009 às 23:33)

Muitos Parabéns Parabéns, luis_frps!!!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2009 às 23:41)

Os meus parabéns, *luis_frps*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Ago 2009 às 00:01)

Parabéns ao Luís, o nosso membro da Davis da Amadora/Damaia.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 10:26)

Parabéns


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2009 às 18:17)

Muitos Parabéns *O_VISEENSE* e *newborn*


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2009 às 18:37)

Os meus parabéns aos dois, *O_VISEENSE* e *newborn*!


----------



## N_Fig (31 Ago 2009 às 20:03)

Muitos parabéns daqui para o *O_VISEENSE* e *newborn*.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2009 às 21:44)

PARABÉNS O_VISEENSE e newborn...

Que façam muitos e que eu esteja cá para vos dar...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Set 2009 às 13:07)

Parabens tozequio


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2009 às 13:44)

Muitos parabéns tozequio


----------



## Mjhb (3 Set 2009 às 14:50)

Muitos parabéns, tozequio...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2009 às 15:20)

Parabéns *tozequio*!


----------



## jpmartins (3 Set 2009 às 15:25)

Muitos parabéns tozequio


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2009 às 16:07)

Parabéns!!


----------



## Veterano (3 Set 2009 às 16:27)

Muitos parabéns tozequio


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2009 às 17:51)

Muitos parabéns tozequio


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2009 às 21:08)

Parabéns, conterrâneo *Tozequio*!

Andas um bocado desaparecido!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Set 2009 às 22:45)

Parabéns a todos a quem eu não dei ontém, e hoje parabéns ao tozequio


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2009 às 00:44)

Muitos Parabéns, *Mr.Phillip* !! 

Corroios hoje vai estar em festa


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2009 às 00:47)

Muitos Parabéns *Mr. Phillip*! Que tenhas um óptimo dia de aniversário!


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2009 às 01:00)

Muitos parabéns *mr. phillip * 
Espero que tenha um grande dia  
Felicidades


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2009 às 01:01)

Muitos parabéns *mr. philip*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2009 às 01:13)

Muitos parabéns ao nosso assíduo *mr.phillip* !


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2009 às 03:21)

Parabéns mr.phillip


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Set 2009 às 09:03)

Muitos parabéns mr.phillip ,  espero que tenhas um dia porreiro.


----------



## Veterano (7 Set 2009 às 09:20)

Muitos parabéns, mr.phillip, um óptimo dia de aniversário e que continues a relatar as peripécias tenísticas por muitos anos.


----------



## vitamos (7 Set 2009 às 10:00)

Muitos parabéns mr.phillip


----------



## Mjhb (7 Set 2009 às 10:19)

Tê um bom dia, mr.phillip !!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2009 às 14:44)

Muitos parabéns ao mr.phillip .


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Set 2009 às 14:45)

Hello mr.phillip!

..., votos sinceros de um feliz aniversário...


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Set 2009 às 14:50)

Boas

Parabéns Mr. Phillip! Que tenhas um óptimo dia de aniversário!

Abraços


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Set 2009 às 17:49)

Muitos Parabéns *Mr. Phillip*.


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2009 às 17:56)

Muitos parabéns Mr. Phillip.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Set 2009 às 18:02)

Um muito obrigado e um grande bem-haja a todos vós, companheiros foristas!!
Grande abraço!!


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2009 às 09:04)

Muitos Parabéns Fernando


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2009 às 09:44)

Parabéns Fernando! Tem um óptimo dia.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Set 2009 às 09:59)

Parabéns atrasados para ti, *Fernando*!


----------



## jpmartins (10 Set 2009 às 11:23)

Muitos parabéns Fernando


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2009 às 14:09)

Muitos Parabéns Fernado


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2009 às 14:15)

Parabéns Fernando


----------



## meteo (10 Set 2009 às 14:19)

Parabéns atrasados Fernando! Espero que tenha sido um optimo dia,e de preferencia com trovoadas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2009 às 14:25)

Muitos parabéns pelo teu dia de aniversário.  .


----------



## Fernando (10 Set 2009 às 14:53)

Obrigado malta ! ! ! 

Trovoadas ainda não houve... Mas quem sabe lá para o final do dia... 

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Set 2009 às 19:42)

Olá Fernando...
Ao final do dia mas a tempo de te desejar um feliz aniversário!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Set 2009 às 22:01)

Parabéns , Fernando...


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2009 às 22:09)

Parabéns Fernando


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2009 às 22:11)

Daqui a um ano, eu estou aqui a desejar-te os parabéns e a ouvir um enorme trovoada ao longe .


PARABÉNS!


----------



## N_Fig (11 Set 2009 às 00:24)

Parabéns *kelinha*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Set 2009 às 14:02)

Muitos Parabéns Kelinha


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Set 2009 às 14:07)

Parabéns Loureso


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 20:17)

Os meus parabéns, Loureso...


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2009 às 21:26)

Parabens *Loureso*


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Set 2009 às 21:46)

Muitos Parabéns *Loureso*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 10:54)

Muitos parabéns ao *Loureso* e hoje ao *joseoliveira*.


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2009 às 11:47)

Parabéns *joseoliveira*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2009 às 11:51)

Muitos parabéns Joseoliveira .


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2009 às 11:59)

Parabens José Oliveira


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2009 às 12:07)

Muitos parabéns  Joseoliveira


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Set 2009 às 12:32)

Muitos Parabéns *joseoliveira*.


----------



## Veterano (13 Set 2009 às 13:16)

Muitos parabéns ao amigo *joseoliveira*, que as tuas solas percorram muitos quilómetros na nossa companhia.

  Grande abraço de amizade, passa um dia muito agradável e até breve.


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2009 às 13:48)

Parabéns joseoliveira


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2009 às 13:56)

Muitos Parabéns, *José Oliveira*!!

PS: Parabéns para ti também, *Loureso*!


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2009 às 18:37)

Os meus sinceros parabéns, joseoliveira...


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2009 às 19:07)

Muitos parabéns joséoliveira e que faças muitos mais e nós aqui para comemorarmos


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2009 às 19:16)

Muitos Parabéns José!! 

Que tenhas um domingo diferente e espectacular!

Muitas felicidades, amigo!


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2009 às 20:04)

Parabéns para *joseoliveira* e *Loureso*.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2009 às 20:44)

*Olá amigos...* 

Desde já um grande abraço para todos vocês!
Obrigado pelo apoio e carinho demonstrados e aos quais não sou indiferente...

Fazendo parte do fim-de-semana, optei por passar o dia com familiares em Coimbra com algumas aventuras e muita brincadeira pelo meio; faz parte da vida e eu gosto!
Para além do presente recebido na 6ª que partilhei no seguimento, infelizmente não houve por lá nada de significativo.

PS: Tencionava partilhar aqui convosco uma sessão de riso e até de gargalhadas, com uma animação num cenário que envolve um ataque de um ficheiro aos aplicativos de um computador. Infelizmente ainda não tive sucesso em colocá-lo aqui; o formato é em excel e tem cerca de 4MB. Só vos consigo dizer que é hilariante...   
Se o conseguir de alguma forma, prometo ser breve!

Obrigado a todos + 1 X...  forte abraço!


----------



## meteo (14 Set 2009 às 00:50)

Muitos parabéns Joseoliveira,ligeiramente atrasados!!


----------



## vitamos (14 Set 2009 às 10:05)

Muitos parabéns (atrasados) José! Espero que tenhas tido um excelente dia!

Parabéns atrasado também para ti Loureso!


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2009 às 18:33)

Parabéns para ti *Ana Teixeira*!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2009 às 09:39)

Parabéns, Ana Teixeira e Mamede...


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2009 às 20:30)

Muitos parabéns para o *Mamede*!


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2009 às 20:39)

Os meus sinceros parabéns a quem não parabenizei durante a minha ausência:

*Fernando*, *kelinha*, *Loureso*, *José*, *Ana Teixeira* e *Mamede*!

Muitas Felicidades!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2009 às 22:17)

Muitos Parbéns Mamede


----------



## Veterano (15 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Feliz Aniversário Mamede.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2009 às 15:27)

Parabéns para ti *Schuch*! Que tenhas um bom dia.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2009 às 15:43)

Os meus sinceros paarbéns, Schuch!!!!


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2009 às 19:35)

Parabéns Schuch


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Set 2009 às 00:17)

Muitos parabéns *Rog* e *anita*.

Votos de um dia feliz.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2009 às 01:11)

Muitos parabéns Rog


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Set 2009 às 02:07)

Boas

Parabéns Rog,  que seja um dia feliz   

Anita parabéns

Abraços


----------



## Henrique (23 Set 2009 às 02:08)

Parabéns Rog


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Set 2009 às 02:20)

Fica o desejo de um dia muito feliz e que se repita por muitos mais...

Muitos parabéns *Rog*


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2009 às 03:18)

Muitos Parabéns Rog e Anita!


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2009 às 07:50)

Muitos parabéns Rog e Anita que este seja um dia muito feliz para ambos


----------



## vitamos (23 Set 2009 às 09:10)

Muitos parabéns Rog! Gostaria (e de que maneira) dar-te os parabéns pessoalmente aí na bela Madeira que ando para visitar faz tempo! Mas ha-de chegar o dia! 

PArabéns tb anita


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2009 às 09:12)

Muitos parabéns ao madeirense Rog e à Anita.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Set 2009 às 09:18)

* PARABÉNS!!!*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2009 às 09:22)

Parabéns atrasados ao *Schuch*!

Hoje, muitos parabéns, *Rog* e *Anita*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Set 2009 às 11:47)

Muitos parabéns ao Rog e à Anita, (que anda desaparecida ) !


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Set 2009 às 12:57)

Muitos parabéns a ambos os aniversariantes!!!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2009 às 14:01)

Muitos Parabéns Rog e Anita!!!
Gostava de vos enviar como prenda um dia meteorologicamente animado... mas o S. Pedro não me recebeu!!!

FELICIDADES!!


----------



## HotSpot (23 Set 2009 às 15:26)

Parabéns Rog e Anita. Curioso nascerem no mesmo dia


----------



## mocha (23 Set 2009 às 16:29)

Parabens aos aniversariantes


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2009 às 16:54)

Muitos parabéns *Rog* e *anita* pelos vossos aniversários


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2009 às 19:15)

Muitos parabéns Rog e anita


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Set 2009 às 19:18)

Muitos parabéns rog e anita


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 22:01)

Parabéns *Rog* e *anita*!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2009 às 22:10)

Muitos parabéns ao Rog e Anita .


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2009 às 23:55)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2009 às 00:06)

Muitos Parabéns *Rog*!! 
Ando a guiar-me pelas horas UTC, por isso, espero não vir atrasado para te desejar as maiores felicidades e te mandar um forte abraço 

Tudo de bom!


Parabéns também à Anita!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2009 às 00:11)

Muitos parabéns Bruno


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2009 às 00:57)

Um feliz dia de anos, *Brunomc* e muitos parabéns.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2009 às 01:14)

Parabéns *Bruno*!


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2009 às 03:13)

Happy Birthday Bruno


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2009 às 04:09)

Muitos parabéns Brunomc!

Desejos sinceros de um dia muito feliz e que o mesmo se multiplique...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2009 às 09:10)

Feliz aniversário Bruno, espero que tenhas um dia feliz


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2009 às 10:24)

Muitos parabéns ao *Brunomc*.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2009 às 10:58)

obrigado a todos  

ja são 24


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2009 às 11:45)

Muitos parabéns ao Brunomc .


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 12:13)

Parabéns *BrunoMC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2009 às 13:30)

Muitos parabéns *BrunoMC*!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2009 às 14:32)

Parabéns ao BrunoMC!


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2009 às 15:06)

obrigado mais uma vez a todos os membros do forum meteopt


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2009 às 15:53)

Muitos parabéns Brunomc


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2009 às 16:00)

Muitos parabéns ao Brunomc


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Out 2009 às 16:51)

Muitos parabéns *Brunomc*.


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2009 às 18:44)

Parabens Brunomc


----------



## Brunomc (4 Out 2009 às 01:13)

obrigado Rog,ac_cernax,andres e algarvio1980


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Out 2009 às 01:50)

Parabéns ao *Brumoc* e a todos os aniversariantes que não pude desejar. 

Um grande abraço ao *Rog* de parabéns e desculpa de vir atrasado.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Out 2009 às 00:25)

Muitos parabéns *lsalvador*.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 00:36)

Muitos Parabéns lsalvador!
E boa sorte para que tenhas um dia "meteorologicamente falando" de feição! 



Parabéns atrasados Brunomc!


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 00:41)

Muitos parabéns lsalvador!


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Out 2009 às 00:42)

boas

parabéns a todos que não tive a oportunidade de dar e parabéns lsalvador  

Abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2009 às 00:52)

lsalvador, parabéns pá


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2009 às 01:34)

lsalvador
Os meus sinceros parabéns por + 1 ano e que este dia te traga muito bons momentos.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2009 às 07:01)

Parabéns *lSalvador*!


----------



## jpmartins (6 Out 2009 às 09:48)

Muitos Parabéns lSalvador


----------



## Mjhb (6 Out 2009 às 09:53)

Parabéns, *Isalvador*!!!


----------



## lsalvador (6 Out 2009 às 10:23)

Bom malta.

Obrigado a todos.

Nota :  
Não sou ISalvador mas sim LSalvador


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2009 às 11:14)

Muitos parabéns lSalvador!!! 


COM L!!!!


----------



## Thomar (6 Out 2009 às 14:39)

Muitos parabéns* lsalvador!!!* 

__________________


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2009 às 20:27)

Muitos parabens* lsalvador*


----------



## mocha (6 Out 2009 às 20:35)

Parabens lsalvador, que tenhas uma noite recheada de prendas


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 20:38)

Muitos parabéns *ElSalvador*!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2009 às 21:03)

Muitos parabéns ao LSalvador .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Out 2009 às 21:48)

Parabéns ao nosso antigo e bem conhecido LSalvador. 

Um abraço.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Out 2009 às 21:48)

Muitos parabéns  lsalvador giza bem esta noite


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 03:47)

Olá Ike

Feliz aniversário e votos de um excelente dia!


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2009 às 10:33)

Muitos parabéns Ike


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 11:37)

Parabéns *Ike*!


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 11:59)

Muitos parabéns *Ike*!


----------



## lsalvador (7 Out 2009 às 12:01)

Parabéns IKE


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2009 às 14:59)

Parabéns *Ike*felicidades


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2009 às 18:19)

Muitos parabéns ao IKE .


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2009 às 18:21)

Parabéns *Ike*!


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 18:22)

Parabéns Ike


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 18:28)

Parabéns Ike


----------



## Ike (8 Out 2009 às 09:06)

Apenas para agradecer a todos as felicitações de aniversário. 

Não tenho participado muito no fórum, mas sigo-o com muita atenção, principalmente de Junho a Outubro o sub fórum do Tempo Tropical/Previsão e Seguimento de Furacões. Infelizmente (ou felizmente) tem sido uma época sem grande agitação, excepção feita à TT Grace na semana passada.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 15:50)

Parabéns *António*!


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2009 às 15:51)

Muitos parabéns, António!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2009 às 22:22)

Muitos Parabéns António


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2009 às 22:24)

Muitos parabéns, *António*!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2009 às 22:48)

Parabéns *António*!


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2009 às 23:08)

Muitos parabéns *Antonio*!


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2009 às 23:15)

Ainda vou a tempo de desejar um feliz aniversario ao *Antonio*


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Out 2009 às 01:10)

Olá JoãoPT...
Acredito que gostasses de ter como presente de aniversário alguma forma de mau tempo (como referes), certamente será adiado!
Muitos parabéns_


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2009 às 01:42)

Muitos parabéns JoaoPt


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Out 2009 às 02:00)

Muitos parabéns ao JoãoPT !


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2009 às 02:34)

Parabéns JoãoPT


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2009 às 07:17)

Muitos parabéns *JoãoPêtê* !


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2009 às 09:22)

Parabéns *JoãoPT*


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2009 às 09:39)

Muitos parabéns JoãoPT


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2009 às 09:39)

Muitos parabéns JoãoPT!

Felicidades!


----------



## Veterano (13 Out 2009 às 09:43)

Muitos parabéns JoãoPT.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2009 às 09:43)

Parabéns JoãoPT


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2009 às 10:08)

Parabéns JoaoPT !


----------



## Z13 (13 Out 2009 às 10:12)

Felicidades, companheiro JoãoPT


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Out 2009 às 11:32)

Boas 

Parabéns João, que seja um dia feliz, passado com quem mais gostas 

Abraços


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Out 2009 às 11:42)

Muito obrigado a todos pelas felicitações


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2009 às 14:18)

Parabéns JoãoPT !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2009 às 14:24)

Muitos parabéns ao JoãoPT .


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2009 às 14:47)

Muitos Parabéns, *JoaoPT*!! 

Também quero dar os Parabéns a todos os membro que já fizeram e que eu não pode desejar os parabéns!


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2009 às 19:36)

Muitos parabéns *JoaoPT*


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Out 2009 às 19:55)

Muitos Parabéns JoãoPt!


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2009 às 19:57)

Parabéns *JoãoPT*!


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Out 2009 às 21:11)

Muitos Parabéns *JoãoPT*.


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2009 às 21:33)

Parabéns JoãoPT


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Out 2009 às 22:10)

Parabéns JoãoPT!!


----------



## thunderboy (13 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Parabéns *João  *!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Out 2009 às 22:23)

Muitos Parabéns  João


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Out 2009 às 00:31)

Mais uma vez, muito obrigado a todos os membros do fórum!!!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2009 às 15:42)

PArabéns, *Macgyver*!


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2009 às 17:23)

Parabéns* Macgyver*


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2009 às 19:26)

Parabéns, *Macgyver*!


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Out 2009 às 19:32)

Muitos parabéns *Macgyver*!


----------



## N_Fig (17 Out 2009 às 00:02)

Parabéns atrasados macgyver.


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Out 2009 às 10:35)

Muitos parabéns *João*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Out 2009 às 12:26)

Muitos Parabéns João


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 17:40)

Parabéns, *João*, e que tenhas um bom dia, melhor dizendo, um melhor resto de dia.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2009 às 19:29)

Parabéns, *João*!


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2009 às 19:33)

Feliz aniversário* João *


----------



## HotSpot (21 Out 2009 às 19:12)

Parabéns, wysiwyg 

Um bom aniversário com muita ventania pela noite


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 19:18)

Parabéns, *wysiwyg*!


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Out 2009 às 21:08)

Muitos parabéns *wysiwyg*!


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2009 às 00:05)

Muitos Parabéns ao *wysiwyg* e ao *Tiagofsky*


----------



## Liliana15 (22 Out 2009 às 01:18)

Muitos parabens *wysiwyg* e *Tiagofsky*.

Felicidades


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Out 2009 às 03:29)

Feliz aniversário Tiagofsky, tudo de bom...


----------



## Veterano (22 Out 2009 às 07:29)

Muitos parabéns, vizinho *Tiagofsky*, desejos de um dia bem passado.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2009 às 07:38)

Muitos parabéns, *Tiagofsky*!


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Out 2009 às 14:23)

Muitos parabéns *Tiagofsky*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2009 às 21:49)

Muitos Parabéns Tiagofsky


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2009 às 00:08)

Parabéns atrasados ao Tiagofsky !

Hoje, parabéns ao Bruno Matias e especialmente ao Teles ! 


Um abraço a todos.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2009 às 00:12)

Parabéns *Teles*!!! Não tarda começam os cabelos brancos! (Talvez sejam de me aturar) 


Parabéns também, *Bruno Matias*!


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2009 às 00:34)

Muitos parabéns amigos Teles  que tenhas um óptimo dia e muita saúde

Parabéns também ao Bruno Matias


----------



## Teles (23 Out 2009 às 00:51)

Parabéns Bruno Matias e que tenham um dia muito feliz


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2009 às 01:03)

Muitos parabéns *BRUNO MATIAS* e *teles*

Espero que tenham um grande dia


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2009 às 01:11)

Parabéns Teles


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Out 2009 às 02:08)

*BRUNO MATIAS* e amigo *teles*, 

Bem, aqui o Mário já nos abriu o apetite...! 

Para os 2 ficam os votos sinceros de um excelente dia de aniversário e desejos concretizados para o futuro.


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2009 às 09:45)

Parabéns Teles! Tem um óptimo dia 

Parabéns tb Bruno Matias e parabéns atrasados aos restantes aniversariantes por mim não parabenizados.


----------



## Veterano (23 Out 2009 às 10:08)

Muitos parabéns teles e Bruno Matias.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Out 2009 às 12:41)

Muitos parabéns teles e Bruno Matias.

Este tópico sem bolo, não vale nada


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2009 às 14:54)

Muitos parabéns teles e Bruno Matias!


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2009 às 16:06)

Muitos parabéns Teles


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2009 às 16:17)

Parabéns ao "tipo fiche" cá do sítio! 

Muitas felicidades Teles!

Um grande abraço


----------



## Mjhb (23 Out 2009 às 17:09)

Parabéns *teles*!


----------



## Liliana15 (23 Out 2009 às 17:39)

Muitos parabens *BRUNO MATIAS *e *teles*.

Que tenham um grande dia


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2009 às 18:53)

Muitos Parabéns BRUNO MATIAS e teles


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2009 às 19:19)

Muitos parabéns companheiro *teles* parabéns também ao *BRUNO MATIAS*, a ambos desejo muitas felicidades.


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2009 às 23:03)

Parabéns Bruno Matias e Teles


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2009 às 01:35)

Muitos parabéns thunderboy


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Nov 2009 às 01:36)

Muitos parabéns e um voto de felicidades *thunderboy*!


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Nov 2009 às 01:54)

Fica o desejo de um excelente Domingo que certamente será especial...
Feliz Aniversário *thunderboy*.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Nov 2009 às 02:44)

Muitos parabéns *thunderboy*!

Votos de um feliz dia de aniversário!


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2009 às 10:49)

Muitos parabéns thunderboy


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2009 às 11:25)

Parabéns ao *thunderboy* !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2009 às 11:35)

Muitos parabéns ao Thunderboy .


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2009 às 13:44)

Parabéns thunderboy! 
Muitas felicidades!


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2009 às 14:17)

Parabéns thunderboy! um dia feliz


----------



## Veterano (8 Nov 2009 às 17:05)

Muitos parabéns, *thunderboy*, votos de um dia bem passado.


----------



## ACalado (8 Nov 2009 às 17:47)

Parabéns thunderboy


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2009 às 18:32)

Muitos Parabéns thunderboy


----------



## N_Fig (8 Nov 2009 às 22:25)

Parabéns *thunderboy*!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2009 às 23:05)

Já quase no fim do dia mas, muitos parabéns *thunderboy*!

Espero que tenhas tido um óptimo dia!


----------



## thunderboy (8 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## vitamos (9 Nov 2009 às 10:31)

Parabéns (atrasados) thunderboy


----------



## Liliana15 (9 Nov 2009 às 13:48)

Parabens atrasados thunderboy 

Felicidades


----------



## Teles (9 Nov 2009 às 23:19)

Mais vale tarde que nunca ,  parabéns thunderboy


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2009 às 00:15)

Hoje, um dia em tripla. 

Parabéns, *ecobcg*, *spiritmind* e *jpmartins* !


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2009 às 00:19)

Que dose neste dia 

Muitos parabéns, ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins


----------



## Teles (10 Nov 2009 às 00:22)

Ena que festa  parabéns ao aniversariantes ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins e muitas felicidades


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Nov 2009 às 00:25)

Boas

Muitos parabéns, ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins 

Abraços


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2009 às 01:05)

Muitos parabens aos aniversariantes de hoje, que são eles o *ecobcg*, o *spiritmind*, e também o *jpmartins*

Felicidades


----------



## Liliana15 (10 Nov 2009 às 01:27)

Muitos parabens ao *ecobcg , spiritmind e jpmartins*. 

Felicidades


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Nov 2009 às 01:58)

*ecobcg, spiritmind, jpmartins*

Diria que estamos perante os 3 magníficos... 
Tenham um excelente dia de aniversário, parabéns!


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2009 às 02:31)

Aos três aniversariantes de hoje, o que dizer?

Bem, é sempre chato fazer anos a meio da semana. Por isso, toca a festejar no fim-de-semana. Até porque parece que poderão ter um presente especial! 





Um forte abraço aos três: *ecobcg, spiritmind, jpmartins*


----------



## Veterano (10 Nov 2009 às 03:41)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, *ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins*, que tenham um dia recheado de alegrias!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2009 às 07:10)

Ena, logo três de uma vez!

Sinceros parabéns a cada um de vós!

*ecobcg*, *jpmartins* e *spiritmind*, um dia feliz!


----------



## HotSpot (10 Nov 2009 às 07:55)

Hoje dose tripla.

Parabéns aos 3, ecobcg , spiritmind e jpmartins


----------



## vitamos (10 Nov 2009 às 09:05)

3 à vez 

Muitos parabéns ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins! Um excelente dia e tudo de bom


----------



## ecobcg (10 Nov 2009 às 10:22)

Obrigado a todos!
E ficam aqui os meus PARABÉNS ao jpmartins e spiritmind! Se fazem anos hoje, só podem ser boas pessoas!! escorpiões no sangue!

Dia bom para ir comer castanhas e beber uma jeropiga no Sitio das Fontes!!!


----------



## ACalado (10 Nov 2009 às 11:10)

Obrigado a todos  os meus sinceros parabéns para ecobcg e jpmartins que tenham um dia muito feliz 

Abraços


----------



## jpmartins (10 Nov 2009 às 11:29)

Muito obrigado pelos parabéns pessoal Mais uma volta ao sol, como costumo dizer.
Muitos parabéns ecobcg e spiritmind , que tenham um grande dia.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Nov 2009 às 11:44)

Muitos parabéns aos 3 aniversariantes de hoje
que são o *ecobcg, jpmartins e spiritmind*!
A ambos desejo um voto de muitas felicidades!


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2009 às 12:25)

Parabéns aos três aniversariantes, ecobcg, jpmartins e spiritmind


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2009 às 18:57)

Muitos parabéns aos 3 aniversariantes de hoje  ecobcg, jpmartins e spiritmind!, espero que tenham passado um optimo dia e que o dia continue cheio de alegria para vós.


----------



## Rog (10 Nov 2009 às 18:59)

Parabéns ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2009 às 19:16)

Muitos parabéns aos 3 aniversariantes que fazem anos hoje,ecobcg,jpmartins e spiritmind.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2009 às 20:42)

Muitos parabéns aos que me passaram, e aos 3 de hoje.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Nov 2009 às 00:02)

Muitos parabéns (ligeiramente atrasados ) aos nossos 3 amigos aniversariantes!

*ecobcg*, *jpmartins* e *spiritmind*


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2009 às 23:39)

Parabéns ao ecobcg, jpmartins e spiritmind  desculpem o atraso


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2009 às 12:02)

Parabens ao *GARFEL*e ao *Senador *


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2009 às 12:12)

Parabéns, *GARFEL* e *Senador*!


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 16:14)

Muitos parabéns, GARFEL e Senador!

Felicidades!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2009 às 16:15)

Bem, sendo original....Muitos Parabéns GARFEL e Senador!


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Nov 2009 às 17:24)

Muitos parabéns *GARFEL* e *Senador*.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Nov 2009 às 20:30)

Muitos parabéns ao *GARFEL* e ao *Senador*!!!


----------



## Liliana15 (17 Nov 2009 às 23:26)

Parabens atrasados *GARFEL* e *Senador*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Nov 2009 às 19:09)

Muitos Parabéns microburst, e parabéns também aos outros membros  que já fizeram.


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Nov 2009 às 20:25)

Muitos Parabéns *Microburst* !


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2009 às 22:25)

Parabéns *Microburst*!


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 10:48)

É com muito prazer que "parabenizo" todos aqueles que tiveram o seu dia especial, e aos quais, com muita pena minha, não pude dar os parabéns....


P.S. façam muitos mais e que esteja cá para vos dar as felicidades.


----------



## Liliana15 (24 Nov 2009 às 00:05)

Parabens windchill


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Nov 2009 às 11:52)

Parabéns (atrasados) *Windchill* !


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2009 às 00:21)

Muitos parabéns *Sanxito*


----------



## Liliana15 (25 Nov 2009 às 00:21)

Parabens *Sanxito*. . .


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2009 às 00:22)

Parabéns *Sanxito*!


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Nov 2009 às 01:03)

Muitos parabéns *Sanxito* !


----------



## amarusp (25 Nov 2009 às 07:19)

felicidades e bom aniversário! Sanxito


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2009 às 13:06)

Parabéns, vizinho Sanxito!


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Nov 2009 às 01:00)

Votos sinceros de um feliz aniversário...

Parabéns *mirones*!


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2009 às 01:51)

Muitos parabens *mirones* Espero que tenha um grande dia


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2009 às 07:14)

Muitos parabéns *mirones*!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2009 às 09:52)

Muitos Parabéns Mirones!


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2009 às 10:27)

Parabéns Mirones!


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2009 às 10:31)

Parabéns *mirones*


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2009 às 10:44)

Muitos parabéns, *Mirones*-


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2009 às 17:51)

Muitos Parabéns Mirones.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Nov 2009 às 20:14)

Parabéns,* mirones*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teles (1 Dez 2009 às 01:10)

Parabéns galacticos


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 15:16)

Muitos parabéns *galácticos*.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Dez 2009 às 22:38)

Parabéns _*galacticos*_!


----------



## Iceberg (1 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Muitas Felicidades, galacticos ! 

Já agora, porque raio o meu aniversário (19 Jan) nunca está registado no arquivo do forum ?


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2009 às 11:43)

Parabens *FSantos*


----------



## Liliana15 (3 Dez 2009 às 11:45)

Parabens *FSantos*..


----------



## FSantos (3 Dez 2009 às 15:38)

Muito obrigado!

Um abraço.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2009 às 16:01)

Muitos parabéns *FSantos*!

Os meus parabéns atrasados também ao *galacticos*!


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2009 às 00:44)

Parabens *Carlos Dias* e também ao *GFVB*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2009 às 09:37)

Muitos parabéns Carlos Dias, e muitos parabéns atrasados ao galacticos .


----------



## GFVB (4 Dez 2009 às 10:03)

E para ser diferente e original, para além de desejar parabéns aos recentes aniversariantes, parabéns também a..... MIM!


----------



## Liliana15 (4 Dez 2009 às 13:05)

Parabens *Carlos Dias* e *GFVB* . . .


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2009 às 00:59)

Muitos parabens *mocha*, *Lucas Fumagalli* e *dulcina*


----------



## Liliana15 (8 Dez 2009 às 01:00)

Parabens *mocha*, *Lucas Fumagalli *e *dulcina * 

Tudo de bom


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2009 às 01:17)

Parabéns à *mocha*, ao *Lucas* e à *dulcina*... Esta última desaparecida em combate... Pode ser que apareça... 

Um grande dia para todos !


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2009 às 03:05)

Parabéns mocha!
Onde andas tu?

Parabéns também ao Lucas Fumagalli e à dulcina.

Que tenham um dia Imaculado!


----------



## mocha (8 Dez 2009 às 12:36)

Obrigado pessoal, ando sempre por aqui apesar de nao participar todos os dias venho ao forum, agora com as 2 estaçoes a funcionar vamos la a ver.
Parabens tambem ao Lucas e a Dulcina


----------



## Kraliv (8 Dez 2009 às 12:38)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes 


Um beijinho à MOCHA


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2009 às 13:10)

Muitos parabéns Mocha.

Já agora também parabéns ao Lucas e à Dulcina.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2009 às 18:34)

Muitos Parabéns mocha;Lucas e à Dulcina.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Dez 2009 às 21:52)

Parabéns Mocha e aos restantes aniversariantes do dia!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2009 às 21:54)

Muitos parabéns Mocha


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

Parabéns Mocha


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

Muitos parabens *TaviraMan*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2009 às 01:46)

Parabéns ao TaviraMan. 

Não é dos mais abençoados com a chuva em Portugal...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2009 às 09:07)

Tanta gente a fazer anos!

Parabéns atrasados ao *Carlos Dias*, ao *GFVB*, à *mocha*, ao *Lucas Fumagalli* e à *dulcina*!

Hoje, os meus parabéns ao *TaviraMan*!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2009 às 09:32)

Muitos Parabéns TaviraMan!


----------



## vitamos (9 Dez 2009 às 11:37)

Parabéns TaviraMan!

Parabéns a todos os aniversariantes dos últimos dias! Aos de ontem junta-se a minha querida mãezinha com quem passei o dia


----------



## N_Fig (9 Dez 2009 às 13:45)

Parabéns Taviraman!


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2009 às 13:58)

Parabéns, *TaviraMan*!!

E a todos a quem não desejei os parabéns!


----------



## mocha (9 Dez 2009 às 14:18)

Obrigado pessoal mais uma vez, e hoje é a vez do Taviraman, parabens


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2009 às 21:45)

Muitos Parabéns vizinho Taviraman.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2009 às 01:55)

Muitos parabens *Kraliv*


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Dez 2009 às 02:39)

Votos sinceros de um feliz aniversário *Kraliv*


----------



## vitamos (16 Dez 2009 às 09:56)

Muitos parabéns *Kraliv!***


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2009 às 10:59)

Parabéns Kraliv.


----------



## Kraliv (16 Dez 2009 às 12:29)

Muito obrigado a todos!




abc


----------



## lsalvador (16 Dez 2009 às 14:12)

Kraliv disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parabens  com muito


----------



## Veterano (16 Dez 2009 às 15:43)

Muitos parabéns, Kraliv.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2009 às 17:25)

Muitos parabéns *Kraliv*!


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Dez 2009 às 17:37)

Muitos Parabéns Kraliv!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Dez 2009 às 20:50)

Os meus Parabéns Kraliv!


----------



## mocha (16 Dez 2009 às 21:46)

Kraliv so podias ser sagitario, eu ja desconfiava ehehheh
Parabens que contes muitos


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2009 às 21:59)

Muitos parabéns Kraliv


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2009 às 22:38)

Parabéns Kraliv. Quando é a matança do porco para o pessoal ir aí.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 22:46)

Parabéns ao fã das Air Show Girls ! 

Para o ano há mais. 

Um resto de grande dia de aniversário.


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Dez 2009 às 23:42)

Boas

Parabéns kraliv 

Abraços


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Muitos Parabéns Kraliv


----------



## Mjhb (17 Dez 2009 às 21:54)

Muitos parabéns a todos aqueles a quem não tive oportunidade de parabenizar...


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Dez 2009 às 02:02)

Muitos parabéns *stormy* ! e muitos parabéns a todos aqueles que não tive a oportunidade de parabenizar


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2009 às 02:46)

Parabéns stormy!

Que seja um doa com o dobro dos presentes! E bem presentes.


----------



## Veterano (24 Dez 2009 às 06:10)

Muitos parabéns, *Stormy*.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2009 às 10:21)

Muitos parabéns, *Stormy*!


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Dez 2009 às 10:24)

Parabéns Stormy! 
Que os teus 17 anos te façam explicar as previsões do tempo de modo mais simplificado, para que os leigos como eu as possam perceber melhor!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2009 às 10:45)

Muitos parabéns, *stormy* ! 

Já estás naquela idade, ainda mazinha...


----------



## PTbig (24 Dez 2009 às 11:14)

Muitos parabéns stormy.

Feliz Natal a Todos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2009 às 11:15)

Muitos parabéns ao Stormy pelo seu dia de aniversário .


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2009 às 12:17)

Muitos parabéns Stormy


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2009 às 13:41)

Muitos parabéns, oh _*meteoXico*_ !


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Dez 2009 às 14:47)

Muitos parabéns *Stormy*.

Um resto de dia feliz.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2009 às 16:32)

Muitos Parabéns Stormy!!
Bela data para aniversário!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Dez 2009 às 17:57)

Muitos parabéns stormy, grande dia que tens hoje.


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2009 às 19:37)

Muitos Parabéns, *Stormy*!! 

E a todos os outros foristas que fizeram anos e não os pode desejar um feliz aniversário!


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2009 às 20:39)

agradeço a todos a vossa gentileza
muito boas festas a todos e um prospero ano novo cheio de felicidade


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Dez 2009 às 21:40)

Parabéns *stormy* e claro um feliz Natal...; bem, devem ser só prendas a dobrar!


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2010 às 00:25)

Grande dia *Chasing Thunder*! 

Feliz aniversário, feliz ano novo, tudo de bom nesta data tão especial...


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2010 às 00:32)

Muitos parabens *Chasing Thunder*

Felicidades


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2010 às 00:49)

Parabéns *Chasing Thunder*!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2010 às 01:01)

Muitos parabéns Chasing Thunder


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2010 às 01:06)

Parabéns, *Chasing Thunder*!

E a todos que eu não dei os parabéns, aqui fica... Parabéns!


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2010 às 01:15)

Parabéns Chasing Thunder!


----------



## Veterano (1 Jan 2010 às 01:35)

Muitos parabéns *Chasing Thunder*.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jan 2010 às 02:01)

Muitos parabéns *Chasing Thunder* ! 
Grande dia hein


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2010 às 12:13)

Os parabéns ao André (Chasing Thunder). 

E um feliz dia de ano novo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2010 às 13:02)

Muitos parabéns ao Chansing Thunder .


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2010 às 18:49)

Parabéns, Chansing Thunder...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jan 2010 às 22:43)

Muito obrigado pessoal


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

Quase no final do dia, mas...

Muitos Parabéns *Chasing Thunder*. E um bom ano...


----------



## Rog (2 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

Parabéns atrasados Chasing Thunder e bom ano


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2010 às 00:31)

Muitos parabéns ao Fil neste início de dia 4 de Janeiro ! 

O principal impulsionador deste nosso espaço. Bem-haja.


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Jan 2010 às 01:04)

*Muitos parabéns Fil !* Que tenhas um excelente dia !


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2010 às 02:26)

*Fil*, votos sinceros de um feliz aniversário e que este ano seja pleno de sucessos como manter a existência desta casa de todos quantos nela participam.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2010 às 07:48)

Parabéns FIL.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 08:07)

Muitos parabéns _mister_ Fil


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2010 às 10:46)

Muitos parabéns *Fil* ! É sem dúvida um gosto dar os parabéns a ti neste espaço, no fundo a casa que tornaste também nossa e que tantas horas de emoção nos tem proporcionado! Um dia muito feliz 





Parabéns (atrasados) também ao Chasing Thunder.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2010 às 10:58)

Parabéns atrasados ao *Chasing Thunder!*


Hoje, parabéns ao _BOSS_, *Fil*!


----------



## Veterano (4 Jan 2010 às 11:04)

Muitos parabéns *Fil*, continua com o óptimo trabalho.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2010 às 11:41)

Muitos parabens *Fil*

Espero que tenhas uma dia feliz junto da tua familia e amigos


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Jan 2010 às 11:59)

Boas

Parabéns Fil, que seja um dia feliz.

Abraços


----------



## Teles (4 Jan 2010 às 13:00)

Muitos parabéns Fil


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2010 às 13:07)

Parabéns Fil


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jan 2010 às 13:36)

Parabéns ao fundador Fil!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jan 2010 às 13:55)

Muitos Parabéns *Fil*!


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 14:02)

Parabéns *Fil*! 
Que tenhas um dia em grande! 


E parabéns também ao Chasing Thunder. Desculpa o atraso!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2010 às 14:04)

Muitos Parabéns ao Fil .


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2010 às 14:35)

Parabéns Fil. 

E obrigado por teres fundado este fórum.


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2010 às 17:10)

Obrigado pessoal. 

Que tenham vocês também um óptimo dia, especialmente no que toca a previsões.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jan 2010 às 20:00)

Parabéns atrasadotes, Fil, e agradecido pela iniciativa do Fórum...


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2010 às 20:14)

Parabéns Fil!

E também para todos os que fizeram até agora


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2010 às 20:59)

Viva o fundador!
Parabéns Fil!


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2010 às 22:01)

Parabéns Fil!

Enhorabuena!


----------



## Rog (4 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

Parabéns Fil


----------



## Liliana15 (4 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

Parabéns *Fil*


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jan 2010 às 00:00)

Ainda vou a tempo!!
Parabéns Fil!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2010 às 09:26)

Parabéns atrasados Fil


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 18:29)

Muitos Parabéns Bybruno


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2010 às 00:01)

Muitos parabéns ao *vinc7e* e especialmente ao *Gilmet*, apesar de ser chato.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2010 às 00:02)

Muitos parabéns ao vinc7e e ao Gilmet


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2010 às 00:03)

Parabéns aos dois aniversariantes do dia, vinc7e e Gilmet.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, *vinc7e, e Gilmet* _o chato_ !


----------



## vinc7e (18 Jan 2010 às 00:13)

Obrigado a todos 

eu também sou chato...às vezes


----------



## Teles (18 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

parabéns ao vinc7e e parabéns ao meu sarnoso e emplastro gil


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes


----------



## stormy (18 Jan 2010 às 01:10)

parabens, gil....
continua assim...


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2010 às 10:10)

Muitos parabéns * vinc7e* e  *Gilmet *!

Um óptimo dia


----------



## GARFEL (18 Jan 2010 às 10:58)

só agora visitei este tópico
para além de desejar muitos parabens aos aniversariantes
gostaria de agradecer a todos aqueles que me enviaram tb as respectivas saudações(16.11.2009) 
eu é que tou um poucoxinho atrasado
eheheheh
viva o forum


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2010 às 11:26)

Muitos Parabéns  vinc7e e Gilmet , espero que tenham um optimo dia.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jan 2010 às 13:23)

Desejo sinceramente que tenham um excelente dia de aniversário; a ti *vinc7e* que ainda não tive a oportunidade de conhecer pessoalmente e especialmente a ti *Gilmet* que já te conheço, como o reguila cá da praça…, ai desculpa, não era para dizer! 
Daqui a uns dias vou ter que ouvir das boas… 

Contem muitos mais pela frente cheios de sucessos com muita saúde e muita brincadeira que dá cor à vida…; tudo de bom.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jan 2010 às 14:50)

Muitos Parabéns *Gil* e *Vinc7e*.

Um óptimo dia de aniversario e tudo de bom.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2010 às 16:24)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes: *Gil* e *Vinc7e*.

Que seja um grande dia para ambos e que o novo ano que hoje começa seja repleto de felicidade, muita saúde da boa e êxitos!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Jan 2010 às 16:31)

Parabens aos aniversariantes! Gil e Vinc7e! Que tenham um optimo dia e que se divirtam


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2010 às 16:44)

Parabéns ao Gilmet pelos 16, e ao vinc7e pelos 25!
Felicidades!


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2010 às 17:34)

Muitos parabéns aos Gilmet e ao Vinc7e!!!
Um óptimo dia para ambos!!!!


----------



## Veterano (18 Jan 2010 às 17:50)

Muitos parabéns, amigo Gilmet e também ao Vinc7e!!


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2010 às 19:42)

Parabéns Gil, e que ainda tenhas muitos e longos anos pela frente.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2010 às 19:42)

Muitos parabens ao *Gilmet* e também ao *vinc7e*


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2010 às 20:19)

Parabéns Gil e vin7ce!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2010 às 21:29)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes em dupla  Gilmet e Vinc7e .


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2010 às 21:33)

Excelsos e caríssimos companheiros neste imenso mundo virtual. Antes de mais, quero agradecer, em primeira mão, todas as felicitações aqui expostas, hoje. Só agora o posso fazer pois fui um dos infelizes que apenas teve acesso ao fórum há poucos minutos atrás.

---


Vamos lá ajustar umas continhas.



Daniel Vilão disse:


> (...) apesar de ser chato.





JFPT disse:


> (...) *Gilmet* _o chato_ !





teles disse:


> (...) parabéns ao meu sarnoso e emplastro gil





joseoliveira disse:


> (...) e especialmente a ti *Gilmet* que já te conheço, como o reguila cá da praça (...)







joseoliveira disse:


> Daqui a uns dias vou ter que ouvir das boas…



Não serás só tu. _Filhos_, aguardai, que no encontro sofrerão, na pele, os poderes da minha ira.



---

Parabéns *vinc7e*!


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

Parabéns ao meu amigo *Gil* !  





e também ao Vinc7e!!


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2010 às 22:56)

Muitos parabéns aos Gil e ao vinc7e


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

Muitos Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, Gilmet e vinc7e


----------



## vinc7e (18 Jan 2010 às 23:21)

Também só agora consegui aceder ao fórum.

Obrigado a todos 

E parabéns ao *Gilmet*


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2010 às 15:57)

Parabéns atrasados Gilmet
E vinc7e também, Parabens


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2010 às 17:37)

Parabéns Bruno Campos


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2010 às 21:18)

Parabéns, Bruno Campos.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2010 às 00:00)

Muitos Parabéns *Daniel*, apesar de seres rigoroso, sério e inflexível.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2010 às 00:29)

Parabéns Daniel!!
18 anos é uma bela idade! Já se pode beber, comprar tabaco, ver filmes manhosos... eh eh eh...

Parabéns aos restantes aniversariantes!!


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jan 2010 às 00:46)

Grande Daniel és o centro das atenções! 

Já vão 18 e agora é vê-los passar, ou não, talvez voem...
Como alguém disse: Obrigado por seres quem és! 
Realmente que outro poderias ser se não tu próprio, porque é isso que importa.

Muitos parabéns com votos de um dia muito feliz.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (24 Jan 2010 às 00:49)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2010 às 01:46)

felicidades, Daniel
desejo-te um excelente dia de anos, que faças muitos mais na companhia dos teus amigos e de quem valorizas
PARABENS


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2010 às 02:08)

Muitos parabens *Daniel* 

Desejo-te as maiores felicidades


----------



## Veterano (24 Jan 2010 às 03:20)

Muitos parabéns, *Daniel*, votos de um dia espectacular


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2010 às 03:26)

Os tão aguardados 18 aí estão  

Muitos parabéns pá


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2010 às 09:04)

Parabéns, Daniel!!!

E Roberto também.


----------



## Z13 (24 Jan 2010 às 09:42)

Um excelente dia de aniversário Daniel! 

Até o sol te veio visitar!


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jan 2010 às 16:31)

Muitos Parabéns, *Daniel*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2010 às 17:13)

Muitos parabéns ao Daniel .


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Jan 2010 às 18:03)

Em especial ao Daniel Vilão, *muitos parabéns*! Ai estão os teus tão desejados 18 anos aproveita.
*Muitos parabéns* também ao Roberto! 
Que passem um dia feliz e ao lado de quem mais gostem!


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Jan 2010 às 20:07)

Boas

Parabéns Daniel sai um copo de cerveja  o leite já la vai

Abraços


----------



## Lightning (24 Jan 2010 às 20:34)

Parabéns Daniel 

18 anos, a idade da rebeldia, aproveita-a bem pois é um dom da vida.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2010 às 22:09)

Ena o Daniel já é um homenzinho maior de idade 

Muitos Parabéns


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

Muitos parabéns Daniel 18 anos a idade do despertar, e parabéns também ao roberto


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2010 às 00:58)

Obrigado a todos !


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2010 às 13:24)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Obrigado a todos !



Ainda não tinha tido oportunidade de te felicitar aqui no fórum pelo teu aniversário de ontem.
Muitos parabéns Daniel! 

18 anos! Estás um Homem, pah!
E hoje, até mais perto de seres tu a conduzir o veiculo que nos levará a incursões meteorológicas. 

Parabéns também por esse feito!


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2010 às 13:22)

Parabéns atrasados Daniel


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jan 2010 às 17:37)

Muitos Parab+ens Magusson


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jan 2010 às 22:00)

Parabéns *Magnunson*!
Tens um nick engraçado.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2010 às 02:21)

Parabens *dUbeni * e *nuvem nacarad*


----------



## Veterano (28 Jan 2010 às 06:49)

Muitos parabéns, nuvem nacarada e dUbeni.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2010 às 09:26)

Muitos parabéns  nuvem nacarada e dUbeni


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Jan 2010 às 14:11)

*Muitos parabéns* aos aniversariantes de hoje, *nuvem nacarada e dUbeni* !


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2010 às 17:21)

Parabéns a ambos, *nuvem nacarada* e *dUbeni*!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jan 2010 às 20:09)

Felicitações ao *nuvem nacarada* e *dUbeni*!


----------



## actioman (4 Fev 2010 às 00:45)

Muitos parabéns atrasados aos aniversariantes e claro ao de hoje: o meu "vizinho" *MeteoPtg*! E para celebrar, que os modelos andem todos enganados nas suas tendências e que ainda venham ai umas boas nevadas para Portalegre durante este mês de Fevereiro!


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2010 às 02:54)

Muitos parabéns, *MeteoPtg*.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2010 às 06:58)

Os meus parabéns, *MeteoPtg*!


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2010 às 07:19)

Muitos Parabéns, *MeteoPtg* !!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2010 às 09:12)

Muitos Parabéns MeteoPtg!


----------



## Z13 (4 Fev 2010 às 10:46)

Parabéns MeteoPtg


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Fev 2010 às 13:18)

*MeteoPtg*, fica o desejo de um feliz dia de aniversário, parabéns!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2010 às 14:06)

Muitos parabéns ao MeteoPtg .


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2010 às 14:13)

parabens, meteoptg


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2010 às 14:19)

Muitos parabéns *MeteoPtg *


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2010 às 18:18)

Muitos parabéns  MeteoPtg


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2010 às 19:38)

Parabéns ao MeteoPtg !


----------



## Mjhb (4 Fev 2010 às 21:13)

Parabéns ao MeteoPtg !


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2010 às 21:23)

Muitos parabens *MeteoPtg*


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2010 às 01:02)

Muitos parabens *N_Fig* Felicidades


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Fev 2010 às 02:30)

*N_Fig*, desejo-te um excelente dia de aniversário. Parabéns!


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Fev 2010 às 08:28)

Muitos parabéns *N_Fig*! Um óptimo dia de aniversário.


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2010 às 09:00)

Feliz aniversário, *N_Fig*!


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2010 às 09:12)

Parabéns, *N_Fig*!


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2010 às 10:18)

Muitos parabéns *N_Fig*!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2010 às 10:45)

Parabéns *N_Fig*!


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2010 às 11:28)

Parabéns N_Fig


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2010 às 12:41)

Muitos parabéns N_Fig


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2010 às 13:41)

Muitos Parabéns *N_Fig*!


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2010 às 13:45)

Parabéns N_Fig!!!


----------



## N_Fig (8 Fev 2010 às 17:32)

Muito obrigado a todos.


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Fev 2010 às 19:21)

Muitos parabéns *N_Fig*!
E também a todos os aniversariantes a que não dei os parabéns


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Fev 2010 às 02:04)

Muitos parabéns Thomar, felicidades...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2010 às 07:11)

Os meus parabéns, *Thomar* e *rijo*!


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Fev 2010 às 08:02)

Muitos Parabéns *Thomar* e *rijo*! Felicidades!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Fev 2010 às 16:05)

Parabéns thomar e rijo felicidades


----------



## lsalvador (9 Fev 2010 às 17:09)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes.


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2010 às 17:18)

Muitos parabéns ao *Thomar* e *rijo*!


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2010 às 17:58)

Muitos Parabéns, ao *Thomar* e ao *Rijo*!!


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2010 às 19:20)

Muitos parabéns *Thomar* e *rijo*.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2010 às 21:01)

Muitos parabéns Thomar e rijo


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2010 às 22:07)

Parabéns, *Thomar e rijo*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2010 às 22:48)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2010 às 22:56)

Muitos parabéns ao Thomar e Rijo .


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2010 às 13:07)

Muito obrigado a todos! 

Ontem foi noite de festa!


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2010 às 22:48)

Muitos parabéns, embora atrasados, Thomar e rijo!
Que tenham tido um dia espectacular


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2010 às 04:02)

Muitos parabéns amarusp


----------



## amarusp (19 Fev 2010 às 07:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muitos parabéns amarusp



Obrigado e bom fim de semana!


----------



## Thomar (19 Fev 2010 às 08:09)

Muitos Parabéns aos aniversariantes *amarusp* e *Jonas Costa*


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2010 às 09:29)

Muitos Parabéns, *Amarusp*!!


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2010 às 10:29)

Felicidades Amarusp!


----------



## Veterano (19 Fev 2010 às 10:31)

Feliz aniversário, *Amarusp*.


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2010 às 11:03)

Muitos parabens *amarusp* e *Jonas Costa*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2010 às 11:49)

Muitos parabéns *amarusp* e *Jonas Costa*!


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2010 às 13:51)

Parabéns *amarusp* e *Jonas Costa*! Um dia muito feliz!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2010 às 18:34)

Muitos Parabéns amarusp e Jonas Costa


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2010 às 20:53)

Muitos parabéns *amarusp*! 

Ouvi dizer que os inícios da década de 70 tiveram uma boa colheita!!!


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2010 às 01:10)

Apesar de um pouco atrasado, não deixo de te dar os parabéns, amarusp!

Felicidades


----------



## Teles (22 Fev 2010 às 07:52)

Muitos parabéns henriquesillva


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2010 às 09:29)

Parabéns *henriquesillva*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Fev 2010 às 10:40)

Parabéns ao henriquesillva, o nosso motard desaparecido em combate. 

Esperamos que continue por cá a ler o fórum e que volte a participar.


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2010 às 11:28)

Parabéns *henriquesillva*!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2010 às 11:57)

Muitos Parabéns henriquesilva!


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2010 às 13:28)

Muitos Parabéns, *HenriqueSilva*!


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 17:08)

Votos sinceros de um feliz aniversário *henriquesillva*!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2010 às 20:23)

Muitos parabéns henriquesillva


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2010 às 00:11)

Muitos Parabéns, **Marta**!!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2010 às 00:21)

Muitos parabéns Marta


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 01:21)

O meus sinceros parabéns à nossa observadora da cidade mais alta de Portugal!:*Marta* 

Felicidades!


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2010 às 01:40)

Muitos parabens **Marta* *

E também parabens atrasados ao henriquesillva


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2010 às 07:06)

Muitos parabéns **Marta**!


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Fev 2010 às 07:58)

Muitos parabéns **Marta**! Um dia feliz! 

Parabéns também aos anivesariantes dos últimos dias.


----------



## Veterano (23 Fev 2010 às 09:08)

Muitos parabéns *Marta* e henriquesilva.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2010 às 09:12)

Parabéns à Marta !


----------



## vitamos (23 Fev 2010 às 11:34)

Muitos parabéns **Marta**!


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 11:57)

Parabéns **Marta**!

Hoje não há neve, mas o dia não deixa de estar meteorologicamente interessante.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2010 às 21:00)

Desejo um feliz aniversário à "Marta". Beijinhos Marta.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2010 às 13:53)

Parabens *Prof BioGeo*


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 14:03)

Muitos parabéns *Prof BioGeo*!
Que grande dia de aniversário hein

E *muitos parabéns* a todos os que fizeram anos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 16:59)

Desde já as minhas desculpas por não ter dando os parabéns aos membros que já fizeram, mas aqui vão muitos parabéns a todos, e parabéns hoje ao Prof BioGeo


----------



## N_Fig (2 Mar 2010 às 20:31)

Parabéns JVV.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2010 às 20:42)

Os meus sinceros parabéns a todos os aniversariantes, que nestes últimos dias não parabenizei.

Parabéns também, *JVV*.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2010 às 00:15)

Muitos parabéns ao nosso _cozinheiro de serviço_! E que belo cozinheiro!

Um abraço, *Rebelo*!


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mar 2010 às 06:05)

*ajrebelo*, muitos parabéns amigo! 

Fica o desejo de que passes um excelente dia deste teu aniversário cheio de bons momentos!

Grande abraço...


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2010 às 07:27)

Muitos Parabéns, *Rebelo*! 

Que tenhas um excelente dia!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2010 às 09:07)

Muitos parabéns ajrebelo!
Um excelente dia de aniversário! E muitas meteoprendas durante mais este ano!!


----------



## Veterano (17 Mar 2010 às 09:11)

Muitos parabéns, amigo Rebelo, que tenhas um óptimo dia de aniversário.


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2010 às 10:05)

Boa comida bem temperada e regada, doces sobremesas, alegre convívio! Salta a rolha do espumante, brindam copos pelo ar!

Não há maior alegria que o convívio à mesa! Não há maior arte que a de criar esse alegre convívio!

Parabéns _CHEFE_ *Rebelo*!


----------



## Lightning (17 Mar 2010 às 10:07)

Parabéns a todos os membros deste fórum que fizeram anos antes desta data  (devido à enorme carga de trabalho que tenho tido não tenho praticamente possibilidade de visitar o fórum ultimamente ).

Parabéns também ao Rebelo, um dos membros que mais marcou o último encontro na Serra da Estrela, mostrando sempre dedicação e empenho nas tarefas e mostrando também o espírito de entre-ajuda e preocupação para com os outros.

Desejo que este dia seja especial e que tudo do melhor te aconteça.  Força com os projectos que hão-de vir no futuro, e estamos cá para ajudar no que for preciso e no que pudermos. 

Abraços


----------



## mocha (17 Mar 2010 às 10:47)

Muitos parabens ao Chefe Rebelo.
Votos de um dia espetacular (infelizmente sem trovoada), bjs


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2010 às 11:29)

Muitos parabéns rebelo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mar 2010 às 11:46)

Parabéns Rebelo


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mar 2010 às 14:01)

Muitos parabéns, *ajrebelo*!


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2010 às 14:10)

Chefe Rebelo, o que tens para hoje?

Imagino que algo suficientemente requintado para comemorar um dia tão especial! 

E que seja um dia cheio de bons sabores. 

Parabéns


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mar 2010 às 15:29)

Parabéns Rebelo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mar 2010 às 15:48)

Parabens mano (rebelo) 

Desejo-te um dia muito feliz e divertido com tudo de bom...

A ver se pagas o copo aqui no Algarve pah!!


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2010 às 17:48)

Muitos parabéns Rebelo


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Mar 2010 às 23:37)

Boas

Obrigado a todos, foi um dia muito feliz, passado entre amigos e família, obrigado mais uma vez pelas belas mensagens 

Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mar 2010 às 08:10)

Muitos parabéns duncan


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mar 2010 às 04:05)

Os meus sinceros parabéns *Lightning* por mais um ano de vida! 

Fica o desejo de um excelente dia...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2010 às 07:07)

Muitos parabéns *Lightning*!


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mar 2010 às 07:35)

Muitos parabéns *Lightning*! Votos de um excelente dia de aniversário.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2010 às 09:32)

Parabéns *Lightning*!


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2010 às 09:35)

Muitos parabéns, *Lightning*, que passes um dia muito feliz.


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2010 às 10:19)

Parabéns *Lightning*

Felicidades


----------



## actioman (23 Mar 2010 às 10:29)

Muitos parabéns atrasados ao Rebelo e hoje ao Lightning! 

Tudo de bom para vocês! Estamos na vossa época por excelência (entenda-se fenómenos tempestuosos! )


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2010 às 11:37)

Muitos parabéns *Lightning*! Um dia óptimo com tudo de bom


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2010 às 11:40)

Muitos parabéns Lightning


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Mar 2010 às 12:46)

Muitos parabéns *Lightning*!


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2010 às 15:00)

Obrigado a todos. 

Não tenho jeito para discursos, mas aqui vai um pequeno improviso:

Desde que encontrei este fórum que tenho vindo a fazer muitas e novas amizades, hoje em dia conheço pessoas como vocês que simplesmente são amigos indispensáveis. 

Obrigado a todos os que me têm ajudado no dia-a-dia, tenho a certeza que sem vocês muita coisa não estaria como está neste momento. 

É pena não haver trovoada  Ninguém encomendou uma? 

Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mar 2010 às 15:35)

Lightning, muitos parabéns
Felicidades


----------



## Rog (23 Mar 2010 às 15:56)

Parabéns Lightning! Votos de um exelente dia.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2010 às 16:46)

Muitos Parabéns Lightning!!
Um belo dia de aniversário!


----------



## N_Fig (23 Mar 2010 às 17:10)

Parabéns *Lightning*!


----------



## HotSpot (23 Mar 2010 às 20:24)

Parabéns Lightning 

Votos de um dia feliz.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2010 às 20:33)

Muitos parabéns ao Lightning .


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2010 às 21:36)

Parabéns Lightning


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mar 2010 às 21:49)

Parabéns ao meu caro vizinho Lightning!!
Espero que tenhas tido um dia bem passado!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2010 às 22:31)

Muitos parabéns Lightning, companheiro já de alguns passeios. 

Fazer anos é ver a vida a melhorar. Nestas idades nota-se bem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mar 2010 às 09:02)

Parabéns atrasados  Lightning


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2010 às 00:27)

Muitos parabéns MSantos


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2010 às 00:50)

Parabéns *Miguel*!


----------



## actioman (28 Mar 2010 às 02:36)

Gilmet disse:


> Parabéns *Miguel*!



O calendário não indica? É o nosso Miguel de Setúbal? 

Em todo o caso parabéns ao Miguel então! E se for o que referi, que esta Primavera te traga uns bons eventos extremos!  

E claro faço extensíveis os meus parabéns igualmente ao MSantos! 
Que ainda nesta Primavera venham umas boas nevadas para a tua Bragança e que tenha a pontaria de estar por lá!  

Um grande dia e muitas felicidades é o que vos desejo!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2010 às 02:43)

Quem faz anos hoje é o Miguel Santos, o *MSantos*, como indica o calendário!

O _nosso_ Miguel de Setúbal só faz anos a 29 de Abril. (Segundo o calendário)

---

Parabéns também ao *Tiago Moreno*!


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2010 às 09:21)

Aqui para nós que ninguem nos ouve, como te sentes com mais 1 em cima?! PARABÉNS. 
Felicidades ao *MSantos e Tiago Moreno.*


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mar 2010 às 10:44)

Parabens ao Tiago Moreno, e ao MSantos, mais um ilustre lamipião nesta casa!!


----------



## Z13 (28 Mar 2010 às 11:01)

Parabéns ao Miguel Santos! Ontem o Luisão já ajudou à festa!


Parabéns também ao Tiago!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2010 às 11:52)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje.

Mas especialmente ao MSantos ! Um grande dia !


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2010 às 12:10)

Parabens MSantos e Tiago Moreno


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2010 às 12:41)

Parabéns ao Miguel Santos e ao Tiago.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2010 às 12:59)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje e a todos aqueles que não tive oportunidade de dar os parabéns


----------



## N_Fig (28 Mar 2010 às 13:49)

Parabéns para o *Tiago Moreno* e para o *MSantos*|


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2010 às 14:28)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes que fazem anos hoje .


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2010 às 14:46)

Muitos parabéns MSantos!! 

Que tenhas um excelente dia de anos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mar 2010 às 19:01)

Muitos parabéns ao Msantos e ao Tiago Moreno.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mar 2010 às 19:07)

Ainda a tempo, porque não?!

Muitos parabéns por este dia certamente tão especial para ti *Msantos* e cheio de coisas boas, assim o espero!


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2010 às 20:02)

Muito Obrigado pessoal

Mais um ano passou estou a ficar velho

Ontem o Luisão deu uma bela ajuda, e eu estive lá no Estádio da Luz vibrar com o meu glorioso

Parabéns também ao Tiago Moreno


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2010 às 21:08)

Parabéns um poquito atrasados ao MSantos...


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mar 2010 às 23:19)

Já quase a fechar o dia, mas...

Muitos Parabéns *MSantos*!


----------



## vitamos (29 Mar 2010 às 09:22)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes do fim de semana que não tive oportunidade de felicitar


----------



## N_Fig (29 Mar 2010 às 14:18)

Muitos parabéns *Airam*.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2010 às 13:52)

Parabéns *Mariana*


----------



## Veterano (30 Mar 2010 às 14:23)

Muitos parabéns, *Mariana*!


----------



## vitamos (30 Mar 2010 às 14:34)

Parabéns Mariana!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2010 às 00:12)

Parabéns Mário Barros  que contes muitos.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Abr 2010 às 00:13)

Filho *Mário Barros*, os meus sinceros e emotivos parabéns, por estes 21 anos de vida!

E vê se para a próxima atendes o telemóvel mais rapidamente.


----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2010 às 00:15)

Muitos parabéns amigo Mário Barros e que tenhas um dia muito feliz


----------



## Brunomc (5 Abr 2010 às 00:17)

Parabéns Mário Barros


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2010 às 00:39)

Muitos parabéns, Mário. 

Venham muitos mais e que a vida te continue a dar alegrias.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Abr 2010 às 01:35)

*Muitos parabéns* Mário Barros!!


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2010 às 01:51)

Muitos Parabéns *Mário*


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Abr 2010 às 07:23)

Muitos Parabéns Mario Barros! 

Votos de um excelente dia de aniversário.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2010 às 08:18)

*Mário*, parabéns pelo _*21º*_ aniversário, que venham muitos mais e que eu esteja para te felicitar...


----------



## Veterano (5 Abr 2010 às 09:52)

Muitos parabéns, homónimo *MÁRIO*, que tenhas um dia muito feliz.


----------



## vitamos (5 Abr 2010 às 09:54)

Parabéns Mário! 

Um dia e mais um ano da tua vida carregado de alegrias é o que te desejo


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2010 às 10:48)

Muitos parabéns Mario


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 11:07)

Os meus sinceros parabéns *Mario.*
Que tenhas um dia muito feliz


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2010 às 11:53)

Muitos Parabéns Mário!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2010 às 12:34)

Muitos parabéns ao Mário .


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2010 às 12:58)

Muitos Parabéns Mário Barros!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Abr 2010 às 14:33)

Parabéns Mário Barros!!!


----------



## HotSpot (5 Abr 2010 às 16:41)

Parabéns Mário


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Abr 2010 às 18:32)

Muitos parabéns Mário barros


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2010 às 19:05)

Parabéns Mário! 

Não sei se é só impressão minha, mas acho que te faz bem fazeres anos.
Um notório crescimento denoto eu.

Muitas felicidades!


----------



## actioman (5 Abr 2010 às 19:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parabéns Mário Barros  que contes muitos.



Ganda maluco! 

Parabéns Mário!  Já és adulto em qualquer parte do mundo! 

Que tenhas um excelente dia e que a vida te brinde com muita saúde e felicidade!

Uma abraço!


----------



## Thomar (5 Abr 2010 às 23:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parabéns Mário Barros  que contes muitos.



Gostei, gostei    

Muitos parabéns, *Mário Barros!*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2010 às 23:58)

Bem, hoje é aquele suposto dia em que se festeja o facto de se estar vivo, e se ter conseguido ir contra tudo e todos e ter “sobrevivido” a mais um ano, neste mundo que não é mais que uma selva organizada. Posto isto, queria apenas agradecer a todos aqueles que repararam no rodapé do fórum a dizer o meu nome e que me desejarem os parabéns, e a todos aqueles que foi por memória própria, e aos meus mais próximos, ah, e aqueles que ainda me darão os parabéns também.

Obrigado a todos, Meteopt.com acima de tudo 

Mário Barros 

Ainda sobrou uma fatia, alguém quer ?


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Abr 2010 às 00:02)

Tem um óptimo aspecto e parece delicioso. Ora partilha aí um bocadinho aqui com o je :P


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Abr 2010 às 00:38)

Bem, fase complicada a minha... 
Atrasados mas desejosos e sinceros parabéns *Mário* pelo teu aniversário!

Espero que tenha sido para ti um dia especial e a avaliar pelo sol de ontem, que seja um sinal de que a vida te sorri e como tal deve ser desfrutada de uma forma por ti muito própria. 
Felicidades...


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2010 às 11:20)

Parabéns Manuel, que tenhas um dia muito feliz.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Abr 2010 às 11:24)

Muitos Parabéns Manuel Brito!


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2010 às 11:27)

Muitos parabéns *Manuel Brito* _aka avionetes_.


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2010 às 12:22)

Parabéns Manuel Brito! 

Felicidades!


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2010 às 16:29)

Muitos parabéns *Manuel Brito*


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Abr 2010 às 16:58)

Muitos parabéns *Manuel Brito*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2010 às 18:51)

Muitos parabéns Manuel


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Abr 2010 às 19:00)

Muitos parabéns Manuel Brito


----------



## Teles (8 Abr 2010 às 01:10)

Parabéns Manuel Brito


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2010 às 00:30)

Parabens Fernando

Muitos parabéns Manuel Brito... ups atrasei-me


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Abr 2010 às 00:16)

Muitos parabéns *miguel*!

Que tenhas um dia muito feliz!

E parabéns também a todos os que já fizeram anos e não pode parabenizar!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2010 às 00:41)

*Miguel*, muitos parabéns! Um dia recheado de alegria, para ti!


----------



## MSantos (23 Abr 2010 às 00:44)

Muitos parabens Miguel Felicidades

(Eu também sou Miguel)


----------



## Teles (23 Abr 2010 às 00:44)

Parabéns Miguel e que te divirtas muito neste dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2010 às 02:49)

Muitos parabéns Miguel


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2010 às 02:55)

Muitos Parabéns Miguel!

É pena a noite de trovoadas não ser hoje.


----------



## Veterano (23 Abr 2010 às 08:59)

Muitos parabéns, Miguel. Um óptimo dia de anos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2010 às 10:05)

Muitos parabéns ao Miguel. 

Que tenhas um grande dia !


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2010 às 11:02)

Parabéns Miguel !!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2010 às 12:50)

Muitos parabéns ao Miguel .


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2010 às 14:05)

Muitos parabéns Miguel


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Abr 2010 às 14:33)

Muitos parabéns Miguel, é pena é que hoje não há trovodas


----------



## ecobcg (23 Abr 2010 às 14:47)

Muitos Parabéns Miguel!


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2010 às 15:31)

Parabéns Miguel


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Abr 2010 às 21:12)

Muitos Parabéns *Miguel*.


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2010 às 22:07)

Muito obrigado a todos 

Um forte abraço


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2010 às 20:00)

Mil perdões pelo atraso, mas parabéns, ***miguel*...


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Abr 2010 às 15:27)

Boas

Parabéns Miguel  que seja uma ano feliz com muitas trovoadas e 

Um forte Abraço


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Abr 2010 às 21:03)

Parabens Miguel...


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2010 às 21:05)

hehe obrigado também aos esquecidos


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2010 às 03:17)

Melhor depois do que antes! 
Que bela desculpa não? 

Atrasados mas sinceros e desejados parabéns pelo teu aniversário, *Miguel*... 

..., grande abraço!


----------



## vitamos (26 Abr 2010 às 10:22)

Como não andei por aqui...

Os meus parabéns hiper-mega atrasados ao Miguel! 

Um abraço!


----------



## actioman (26 Abr 2010 às 15:04)

vitamos disse:


> Como não andei por aqui...
> 
> Os meus parabéns hiper-mega atrasados ao Miguel!
> 
> Um abraço!



E os meus então serão s_uper-hiper-mega atrasadérrimos_! 

Um forte abraço de parabéns ao home das trovoadas e das boas fotos de raios (se bem que este ano tens concorrência forte aqui pelo fórum! ).

Que tenha sido um dia em grande e que este novo ano te traga tudo de bom!


----------



## MSantos (1 Mai 2010 às 00:24)

Parabens pelos teus *14* anos *andres*

Felicidades


----------



## AnDré (1 Mai 2010 às 00:52)

Muitos Parabéns andres! 

Aproveita bem o dia!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2010 às 01:05)

Muitos parabéns andres 

Aproveita bem o dia e tua nova estação


----------



## Teles (1 Mai 2010 às 01:17)

Parabéns Andres e que faças muitos e nós vejamos


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mai 2010 às 02:25)

Muitos Parabéns *andres*! 

Desejo-te um dia feliz!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mai 2010 às 10:09)

Os meus sinceros parabéns, André.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2010 às 10:27)

Parabéns André um dia bem passado


----------



## Veterano (1 Mai 2010 às 10:50)

Muitos parabéns, andres, que tenhas um óptimo dia de anos.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Mai 2010 às 11:01)

Muitos parabéns *andres*!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2010 às 12:14)

Parabéns *andres*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mai 2010 às 12:38)

Parabéns andres que tenhas um dia cheio de alegria


----------



## Lightning (1 Mai 2010 às 13:02)

Parabéns *andres*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2010 às 14:17)

Parabéns ao andres.

Um dia passado com o seu presente oportuno de aniversário, a nova estação, calhou em boa altura a sua chegada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2010 às 15:54)

Muitos parabéns ao Andres .


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 22:21)

Muito obrigado a todos
Um abraço.


----------



## vitamos (3 Mai 2010 às 09:13)

Os meus parabéns atrasados andres


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mai 2010 às 19:41)

vitamos disse:


> Os meus parabéns atrasados andres



Muito obrigado


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Mai 2010 às 00:08)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, *Veterano* e *Lynce*!


----------



## Lightning (12 Mai 2010 às 00:08)

Muitos parabéns Veterano e Lynce!  

Que tenham um excelente dia com tudo de bom e na companhia dos vossos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mai 2010 às 00:17)

Muitos parabéns, especialmente ao Veterano ! 

Que tenhas um excelente dia.


E parabéns também ao Lynce.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2010 às 00:20)

Muitos parabéns *Veterano*! Mais um aniversário, o início de mais um ano que, espero, seja repleto de alegria!

Parabéns ao *Lynce*!


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Mai 2010 às 00:31)

Boas

Parabéns Veterano, que tenhas um dia feliz junto dos teus, se possível bem regado

Um forte abraço


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2010 às 00:55)

Muitos Parabéns Veterano que tenhas um dia muito bem passado


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Mai 2010 às 02:06)

Muitos Parabéns *Veterano*! Votos de um excelente dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2010 às 02:10)

Parabéns Veterano


----------



## vitamos (12 Mai 2010 às 09:24)

Muitos parabéns Veterano! Um excelente dia com tudo de bom e mais um ano cheio daquela tão agradável energia é o que te desejo 

Muitos parabéns também Lynce!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2010 às 12:20)

Muitos parabéns ao Veterano .


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mai 2010 às 15:57)

Parabéns Veterano!!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mai 2010 às 16:00)

Muitos Parabéns *Veterano*


----------



## Z13 (12 Mai 2010 às 17:10)

Um grande abraço de parabéns *Veterano *, cheio de amizade!




Aqui deixo como prenda o estandarte desta que é sua 2ª casa! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ACalado (12 Mai 2010 às 19:38)

Parabéns Veterano !!! Grande Abraço


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2010 às 19:56)

Muitos parabéns Veterano! 

Um forte abraço de caminheiro.


----------



## stormy (12 Mai 2010 às 20:27)

Parabens veterano


----------



## MSantos (12 Mai 2010 às 22:16)

Muitos parabens *Lynce* e *Veterano*


----------



## Teles (12 Mai 2010 às 22:33)

Muitos paragens ao Veterano e ao Lynce e um forte abraço


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Mai 2010 às 22:54)

Muitos Parbéns Lynce e veterano


----------



## Veterano (13 Mai 2010 às 00:12)

Um grande agradecimento a todos os meus amigos do Fórum pelos seus votos.

  Está para breve o reencontro com alguns deles, um abraço sincero.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Mai 2010 às 00:03)

Já atrasado mas muito desejado feliz aniversário ao meu "amigo do norte" 

Muitos parabéns Veterano! Felicidades...


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mai 2010 às 18:45)

Muitos parabéns jPdF .


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2010 às 19:36)

Parabéns jPdF


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2010 às 19:53)

Parabéns jPdF


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2010 às 19:54)

Muitos Parabéns, *jPdF*!


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mai 2010 às 22:01)

Sinceros parabéns ao *jPdF*.
Feliz aniversário...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2010 às 22:29)

Parabéns *jPdF*!


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2010 às 00:37)

Muitos parabéns *jPdF*


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Mai 2010 às 13:38)

Os meus sinceros parabéns atrasados, *jPdF*!


----------



## jPdF (24 Mai 2010 às 18:55)

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2010 às 22:53)

Parabéns a todos que fizeram anos e não dei os parabéns


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mai 2010 às 00:49)

Muitos Parabéns *Saul Monteiro*! Votos de um excelente dia!


----------



## Teles (25 Mai 2010 às 01:35)

Muitos parabéns amigo Saul e que faças muitos mais e que nós possamos assistir desejo-te um dia  muito feliz e que te divirtas muito


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mai 2010 às 08:42)

Parabéns, Saul.


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2010 às 09:18)

Muitos Parabéns, *Saul Monteiro*.


----------



## Veterano (25 Mai 2010 às 09:29)

Muitos parabéns, *Saul Monteiro*.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mai 2010 às 10:24)

Muitos parabéns Saul!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2010 às 11:36)

Muitos parabéns Saul


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Mai 2010 às 11:55)

Muitos parabéns, *Saul Monteiro*!


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2010 às 12:57)

Parabéns Saul Monteiro, Felicidades


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mai 2010 às 13:16)

Muitos Parabéns Saul! O excelente dia de aniversário!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2010 às 13:59)

Muitos parabéns ao Saul .


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2010 às 18:02)

Parabéns Saul Monteiro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2010 às 18:18)

Muitos Parabéns Saul Monteiro


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mai 2010 às 19:41)

Feliz aniversário *Saul Monteiro*...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2010 às 12:25)

Muitos parabéns vegastar


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2010 às 18:08)

Muitos parabéns Sunnyrainy e vegastar.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Mai 2010 às 21:50)

Muitos parabéns, *Sunnyrainy* e *vegastar*!


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2010 às 22:14)

Muitos parabéns ao *Sunnyrainy* e também ao *vegastar*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2010 às 22:30)

Parabéns a ambos, *Sunnyrainy* e *vegastar*.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2010 às 00:07)

Muitos parabéns Herculano e Pedro


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Mai 2010 às 00:14)

Muitos parabéns, *algarvio1980*, *netobenja* e *Pedro*!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2010 às 01:02)

Os meus sinceros parabéns ao *Pedro*, ao *netobenja* e, em especial ao _*Hércules*_!

Um abraço companheiro!


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2010 às 02:00)

Muitos parabéns *algarvio1980* e *Pedro*!
Votos de um dia muito feliz! 

Ah, e parabéns atrasados *Sunnyrainy* e *vegastar*!


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2010 às 08:17)

Parabéns algravio1980 e netobeja.

De resto, desejo um bom dia de sucesso para quem trabalha e um dia de descanso para quem goza do feriado de Deus ou de mais um ano feito no rol desta vida.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Mai 2010 às 10:23)

Votos de um feliz aniversário ao *Algarvio1980* e ao *Pedro*.

Muitos parabéns e abraços...


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mai 2010 às 10:33)

Muitos parabéns algarvio1980, netobenja e Pedro.


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2010 às 12:17)

Muitos Parabéns ao *Herculano* e ao *Pedro*! 

E, já agora, parabéns atrasado ao *Vegastar*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2010 às 12:49)

Muitos parabéns aos nossos aniversariantes no dia de hoje,Algarvio 1980 e Pedro .


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2010 às 15:19)

Muitos parabéns ao *algarvio1980* e também ao *Pedro*


----------



## Veterano (30 Mai 2010 às 19:08)

Muitos parabéns ao *Algarvio1980* e também ao *Pedro*.


----------



## Teles (30 Mai 2010 às 21:28)

Parabéns Algarvio1980 e  Pedro


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2010 às 21:30)

Obrigado a todos, por se terem dado ao trabalho de correr a página inicial até ao fundo e felicitar-nos(eu e o algravio1980) por mais uma dia passado.

Um bom resto de dia a todos.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mai 2010 às 22:30)

Quase a fechar o dia mas.... muitos parabéns *Algarvio1980* e *Pedro*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2010 às 12:00)

Obrigado a todos aqueles que me deram os parabéns. Parabéns ao Pedro que fez ontem tal como eu.

Já agora dou os parabéns ao Sueste que faz hoje.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mai 2010 às 12:23)

Parabéns algarvio1980 e pedro, peço desculpa por só agora os desejar, e parabéns para o sueste


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2010 às 17:40)

Parabéns *Sueste*


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2010 às 19:20)

Feliz aniversário, *Sueste*!


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Mai 2010 às 19:46)

Parabéns, *Sueste!*


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mai 2010 às 20:37)

Parabéns Sueste


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2010 às 20:55)

Parabéns, *Sueste*.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2010 às 16:27)

Parabéns HotSpot.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jun 2010 às 16:31)

andres disse:


> Parabéns HotSpot.



Obrigado, mas parabéns porquê? Não faço anos, não saiu o euromilhões


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2010 às 16:38)

Ups
Peço desculpa pelo lapso, mas hoje pensava que era dia 15.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2010 às 00:32)

andres disse:


> Parabéns HotSpot.



Agora é que é oh andres 

Parabéns hotspot


----------



## Teles (15 Jun 2010 às 00:33)

Muitos parabéns hotspot e que faças muitos mais e nós a ver


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2010 às 01:39)

Sim, *andres*, hoje estás à vontade para desejar os parabéns ao HotSpot.

Sinceros parabéns, da minha parte!


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2010 às 08:35)

Muitos Parabéns, *HotSpot*!

Mais um _Gémeos_


----------



## Veterano (15 Jun 2010 às 09:01)

Muitos parabéns, *HotSpot*.


----------



## vitamos (15 Jun 2010 às 10:15)

Muitos parabéns colega *HotSpot*! Um dia muito feliz


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2010 às 10:32)

Parabéns, Hotspot, que tenhas uma dia bem conseguido!


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2010 às 11:55)

Parabéns *Hotspot*!

Felicidades


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2010 às 12:21)

Parabéns *Hotspot*!

Espero que a Seleção Nacional te dê uma bela prenda ganhando o jogo de hoje


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2010 às 12:52)

Muitos parabéns ao aniversariante do dia ,que é o Hotspot !


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jun 2010 às 16:27)

Agora sim
Parabéns HotSpot

Que tenhas um dia muito feliz.


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2010 às 19:24)

Parabéns HotSpot


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2010 às 20:01)

Parabéns Hotspot, ainda vou a tempo mas o dia já está a terminar. 

De qualquer maneira espero que tenhas passado um bom dia, e desejo-te tudo de bom para os anos que hão-de vir, que também desejo que sejam muitos. 

Abraço


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2010 às 20:03)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2010 às 20:18)

Parabéns HotSpot


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jun 2010 às 22:58)

Acho que ainda vou a tempo...  Muitos Parabéns *HotSpot*!


----------



## Z13 (15 Jun 2010 às 23:23)

Um abraço, HotSpot!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jun 2010 às 00:00)

Muitos Parabéns Hotspot. um grande abraço


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jun 2010 às 15:39)

Parabens HotSpot...


----------



## Teles (19 Jun 2010 às 01:25)

Ora muitos parabéns senhor João Soares , e que faças muitos mais , desejo-te um feliz dia e um abraço


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2010 às 01:47)

Parabéns *João Soares*

Felicidades


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jun 2010 às 03:52)

Muitos Parabéns *João Soares*, e votos de um dia feliz. 
Abraço!


----------



## Veterano (19 Jun 2010 às 05:24)

Um grande abraço de amizade e muitos parabéns, *João*.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jun 2010 às 09:20)

Parabéns João.


----------



## Z13 (19 Jun 2010 às 09:54)

Um grande abraço desde Bragança, João!


Muitas felicidades!


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jun 2010 às 10:34)

Parabéns,*João Soares*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2010 às 10:55)

Muitos parabéns, João. 

A entrar nas duas décadas. 

Grande abraço.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2010 às 12:30)

Muitos parabéns ao João Soares que faz anos hoje .


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2010 às 13:10)

Muitos parabéns João


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jun 2010 às 13:22)

Antes dos 20 corre-se no tempo, após os 20 voa-se! 

Votos de um feliz aniversário *João*.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jun 2010 às 14:02)

Parabéns João 

Aproveita bem este dia, que desejo que tenha tudo de bom para ti e para os teus.


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Jun 2010 às 18:00)

Peço muita desculpa, mas como ando um pouco ausente do fórum, com algum trabalho a mais e mudanças, espero ainda vir a tempo, Parabéns *HotSpot*! 

E para hoje, Muitos Parabéns, *João Soares*, que tenhas um dia cheio de coisas boas!


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2010 às 15:50)

Obrigado a todos pelas felicitações!


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2010 às 10:58)

Parabéns Turista.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jun 2010 às 11:21)

Parabéns Turista

E já agora um abraço de parabéns (atrasados) ao João


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2010 às 12:08)

Parabéns, *Turista!*



vitamos disse:


> E já agora um abraço de parabéns (atrasados) ao João



Obrigado, Vitamos!!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2010 às 15:07)

Parabéns *Turista*!


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2010 às 16:15)

Parabéns *Turista*


----------



## Liliana15 (21 Jun 2010 às 23:31)

*Parabéns Turista. . .*


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2010 às 21:19)

Muitos Parabéns Aristocrata! 

Parabéns atrasados ao João.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2010 às 01:01)

Parabéns ligeiramente atrasados, *Aristocrata*!

Que tenha sido um bom dia de verão por aí.


----------



## Veterano (23 Jun 2010 às 08:49)

Muitos parabéns, se bem que atrasados, *Aristocrata*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jun 2010 às 09:43)

Também os meus parabéns atrasados ao Aristocrata.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jun 2010 às 10:32)

Parabéns ao Aristocrata, com desculpas pelo atraso...


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2010 às 14:04)

Parabéns atrasados Aristocata !


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2010 às 19:50)

Obrigado a todos pelos parabéns...ainda que responda também eu "atrasado".


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jun 2010 às 00:23)

Bem, vejo que há aqui muitos atrasados (salvo seja) e eu não fui excepção! 

Vale a intenção e por isso também envio os meus sinceros parabéns ao *HotSpot* e ao *Aristocrata*


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Jun 2010 às 21:31)

Parabens jbailote 

Parabéns Acardoso


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2010 às 22:50)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes jbailote e Acardoso


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2010 às 23:23)

joseoliveira disse:


> ...Vale a intenção e por isso também envio os meus sinceros parabéns ao *HotSpot* e ao *Aristocrata*



No que me toca, muito obrigado.

E uns parabéns, quase atrasados, aos companheiros *jbailote* e *Acardoso*. Tudo de bom e


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jun 2010 às 08:23)

Muitos Parabéns *CidadeNeve, Rogério Martins e dahon*!

Votos de um excelente dia de aniversário.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2010 às 10:44)

Parabéns *CidadeNeve*, *Rogério Martins *e *dahon*

Felicidades


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2010 às 11:32)

CidadeNeve, Rogério Martins , dahon 

Parabéns!


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jun 2010 às 12:10)

Parabéns CidadeNeve, Rogério Martins , dahon


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2010 às 12:43)

Parabéns à fornada de aniversariantes do dia!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2010 às 14:11)

Muitos parabéns ao trio que hoje fazem anos


----------



## dahon (1 Jul 2010 às 01:21)

Obrigado a todos os que se lembraram e já agora os meus parabéns CidadeNeve e Rogério Martins.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2010 às 08:55)

Já vou tarde mas cá vai os meus meus parabéns aos aniversariantes de ontém.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jul 2010 às 00:46)

*CMPunk*
Parabéns!


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2010 às 01:49)

Muitos Parabéns *CMPunk*


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jul 2010 às 18:34)

CMPunk, Parabéns !


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

Muitos parabéns André


----------



## Teles (9 Jul 2010 às 00:08)

Muitos parabéns André e que tenhas um dia á maneira


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2010 às 00:13)

Muitos parabéns, André !

Uns respeitosos 24 anos. 

Filhos a caminho, um romance prometido com a Taylor Swift; são alguns dos segredos actualmente bem guardados.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jul 2010 às 00:31)

Muitos Parabéns *AnDré*! Votos de um dia feliz!


----------



## João Soares (9 Jul 2010 às 00:46)

Muitos Parabéns, _Alfacinha Arrojado_! 

Que tenhas um dia excelente e tudo de bom!


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jul 2010 às 01:29)

Grande AnDré... 

Os meus sinceros parabéns por mais um ano de vida!
Fica o desejo de um dia muito feliz...


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Jul 2010 às 01:40)

Boas

PARABÉNS ANDRÉ, com votos de mais um ano recheado de good vibes

Um forte abraço


----------



## Veterano (9 Jul 2010 às 08:49)

Muitos parabéns *André*, um grande abraço e desejos que continues com o teu espírito indomável.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jul 2010 às 10:09)

Parabéns Vizinho André! Um dia feliz e que este seja um ano de muitas viagens, muitas alegrias e grandes convívios!

Ficam já pré combinadas umas jeropigas à maneira!!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jul 2010 às 11:28)

Muitos Parabéns André!


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jul 2010 às 11:57)

Parabéns André


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2010 às 12:17)

Muitos Parabéns André!! 
Vai uma caipirinha?? É só pedir!!! E as minhas costumam ser elogiadas!! Eheheh!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2010 às 15:34)

Parabéns André!


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2010 às 15:55)

Os meus sinceros parabéns, *André*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jul 2010 às 17:41)

Então hoje á festa, muitos parabéns André


----------



## Z13 (9 Jul 2010 às 19:36)

Muitas felicidades *AnDré*!!!

Que tenhas um dia em cheio!


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2010 às 19:36)

Muitos parabéns *AnDré*

Felicidades


----------



## Lightning (9 Jul 2010 às 21:27)

Parabéns André.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Jul 2010 às 00:33)

Parabéns e felicidades André 
Vê se pagas um copo lol


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2010 às 02:16)

Muito obrigado pessoal! 

Foi um dia muito bem passado!
E apesar do céu limpo, ainda observei ao longe o barrão na serra de Sintra, que bloqueava qualquer nebulosidade que quisesse chegar a Cascais.







Quanto a caipirinhas e jeropigas, que mais dizer se não: Venham elas!!




Daniel Vilão disse:


> Filhos a caminho, um romance prometido com a Taylor Swift; são alguns dos segredos actualmente bem guardados.


Fazer anos não nos impede de continuar a sonhar, sempre mais e mais!


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jul 2010 às 00:08)

Ai que o Vitamos acabou de aterrar no planeta dos "intas"...

Muitos parabéns Vitamos por mais um ano de vida! 
Felicidades...


----------



## João Soares (11 Jul 2010 às 00:29)

Muitos Parabéns, ao meu colega e amigo *Vitamos*!

Desejo-te tudo de bom. E que tenhas um óptimo dia.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Jul 2010 às 00:40)

Muitos Parabéns *Vitamos*! Votos de um dia feliz! 

Um abraço!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2010 às 03:06)

Muitíssimos parabéns Vitamos


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2010 às 10:44)

Muitos Parabéns *Vitamos*

Felicidades


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2010 às 10:51)

Muitos parabéns Vitamos


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2010 às 11:58)

vitamos

Parabéns pá!
Felicidades...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jul 2010 às 11:59)

Muitos parabéns amigo vitamos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2010 às 12:29)

Muitos parabéns ao Vitamos  e ao André que já vão atrasados....como ele é bom rapaz...estou perdoado .


----------



## Lightning (11 Jul 2010 às 16:10)

Parabéns Vitamos.


----------



## Veterano (11 Jul 2010 às 16:19)

Muitos parabéns, *VITAMOS*.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2010 às 16:40)

Parabéns, *Vitamos*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2010 às 21:10)

Muitos parabéns, Vitor. 

Venham muitos e bons, na companhia de uma aguardente vínica.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jul 2010 às 23:03)

Parabéns Vitamos!


----------



## Teles (12 Jul 2010 às 00:20)

Parabéns Vitamos  e que não te tenhas enfrascado em cebola


----------



## Teles (12 Jul 2010 às 00:21)

Parabens ac_cernax que tenham um dia muito feliz


----------



## João Soares (12 Jul 2010 às 00:23)

Muitos Parabéns, *Ac_Cernax*!

Que tenhas uma dia em grande.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2010 às 01:00)

Já um pouco fora de horas, mas ainda assim cheio de energia, aqui fica o meu voto de felicidades para o meu vizinho vitamos! 
intas? Há boas formas de conservar a juventude! 


E por fim, um grande abraço ao tipo de Cernache do Bonjardim!
Ao final de 3 dias, lá me voltaste a ultrapassar na idade!
Felicidades!


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jul 2010 às 01:12)

*ac_cernax*, votos sinceros de um feliz dia de aniversário, muitos parabéns!


----------



## Veterano (12 Jul 2010 às 08:34)

Muitos parabéns, *ac_cernax*.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jul 2010 às 09:37)

Parabéns, ac_cernax. Desejo-te tudo de bom para este dia e para os *muitos*  mais que hão-de vir.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jul 2010 às 10:04)

Muito obrigado a todos 

E hoje é a vez de outro Caranguejo!! Muitos parabéns *ac_cernax*! A cerveja de comemoração contigo, se não for antes, já tem data marcada para as noites mais agitadas de Agosto  
Tem um grande dia meu caro!


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2010 às 10:39)

Muitos parabéns, ac_cernax


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2010 às 11:31)

Muitos parabéns ao ac_cernax.

Os anos não passam por ti.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jul 2010 às 12:50)

Parabéns ac_cernax


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2010 às 14:14)

Muitos parabéns ao ac_cernax


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2010 às 15:09)

Muitos parabéns ao vizinho ac_cernax .


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2010 às 15:14)

Os meus grandes parabéns aqui para o nosso colega *ac_cernax*.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jul 2010 às 15:34)

Parabéns ac_cernax


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jul 2010 às 19:18)

Muitos Parabéns  ac_cernax


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jul 2010 às 02:58)

A todos o meu muito obrigado! 

Um grande Abraço pessoal!


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jul 2010 às 15:37)

Muitos parabéns João Esteves, um óptimo resto de Domingo muito bem passado.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2010 às 15:49)

Muitos parabéns João Esteves


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2010 às 20:24)

Muitos parabéns ao meu vizinho João Esteves.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jul 2010 às 22:39)

Muitos parabéns joão esteves, um resto de dia feliz.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jul 2010 às 23:16)

muitos parabéns sissi


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2010 às 11:11)

Parabéns joy


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2010 às 00:05)

Muitos parabéns Albimeteo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2010 às 00:29)

Muitos parabéns ao nosso Albimeteo.


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2010 às 00:32)

Muitos Parabéns, *Albimeteo*!

Vais ter um dia de aniversário quente, hehe.


----------



## Teles (25 Jul 2010 às 00:35)

Muitos parabéns Albimeteo


----------



## AnDré (25 Jul 2010 às 00:59)

Parabéns Albimeteo!
Desejo-te um dia minimamente fresco, porque lá fora o tempo parece não ajudar.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jul 2010 às 07:29)

Muitos Parabéns *ALBIMETEO*!  

Votos de um excelente dia de aniversário na companhia de quem mais gosta, e de preferência ao fresco que isto hoje vai aquecer. 

Um abraço!


----------



## Veterano (25 Jul 2010 às 08:36)

Muitos parabéns, *Albimeteo*, que tenhas um dia muito feliz!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2010 às 12:06)

Muitos parabéns albimeteo, espero que tenhas um dia formidável, mas claro ao fresco.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jul 2010 às 12:56)

Muitos parabéns *ALBIMETEO* por mais um aniversário.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2010 às 13:36)

Muitos Parabéns Albimeteo!


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jul 2010 às 18:53)

Parabéns Albimeteo !!


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jul 2010 às 19:28)

Parabéns ao semi-centenário Albimeteo!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jul 2010 às 19:37)

Muitos parabens da minha parte Albimeteo!!!!!


----------



## Costa (25 Jul 2010 às 21:20)

Parabéns Albimeteo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2010 às 22:34)

Muito obrigado pelas vossas felicitações cá pelo rapaz que já ficou um ano mais velho  ,enquanto for assim tudo bom,agora mais 50 anos,não é pedir muito .


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jul 2010 às 22:53)

Muitos parabéns, Albimeteo!! Que daqui a 50anos estejamos todos cá, nem que seja com 50C a beber uma fresquinha!


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Ago 2010 às 00:44)

Feliz aniversário *Dave*, muitos parabéns e votos de um dia feliz.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2010 às 10:37)

Parabéns! *Dave*


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Ago 2010 às 11:09)

Parabens *Dave*


----------



## João Soares (3 Ago 2010 às 11:48)

Muitos Parabéns, **Dave**!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2010 às 14:35)

Muitos parabéns ao Dave, ultimamente desaparecido.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Ago 2010 às 17:13)

Parabéns Dave!


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2010 às 17:23)

Os meus sinceros parabén ao nosso colega que tem andado fora do radar...

Parabéns, Dave.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2010 às 21:31)

Muitos Parabéns Dave.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Ago 2010 às 23:25)

Muitos Parabéns *Dave*!
Espero que tenhas tido um excelente dia! 

E vai dando notícias aqui ao pessoal. Abraço!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Ago 2010 às 15:56)

Parabéns Vifra .
Muitas felicidades !


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Ago 2010 às 17:50)

Muitos Parabéns vifra


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2010 às 18:52)

Parabéns vifra


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Ago 2010 às 20:00)

Parabens vifra!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2010 às 09:47)

Muitos parabéns Hazores.


----------



## vitamos (12 Ago 2010 às 10:21)

Parabéns Hazores


----------



## Veterano (12 Ago 2010 às 10:29)

Muitos parabéns, Hazores!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2010 às 13:54)

Parabéns Hazores !


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Ago 2010 às 20:10)

Muitos e grandes parabéns Hazores!!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Ago 2010 às 21:10)

Muitos parabéns, *Hazores*!


----------



## Hazores (13 Ago 2010 às 00:38)

muito obrigado a todos pelos parabéns


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Ago 2010 às 21:30)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2010 às 21:36)

Muitos parabéns ao trio de aniversariantes no dia de hoje .


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2010 às 00:03)

Muitos Parabéns, Mr. Phillip.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2010 às 00:03)

Muitos parabéns mr.philip


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Set 2010 às 00:06)

Muitos Parabéns, *Mr. Phillip*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2010 às 00:21)

Muitos parabéns ao *mr.phillip *!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Set 2010 às 01:06)

Muitos Parabens mr.philip.

E tambem ao trio de ontem que não concegui passar por aqui a antes a desejar.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Set 2010 às 01:09)

*mr. phillip* muitos parabéns por mais um aniversário, felicidades...


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2010 às 01:12)

Votos de um excelente dia, *mr.phillip*!
Tudo de bom!


----------



## Veterano (7 Set 2010 às 08:40)

Un óptimo dia de aniversário, *mr. phillip*, parabéns.


----------



## vitamos (7 Set 2010 às 09:22)

Muitos Parabéns, *Mr. Phillip*.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Set 2010 às 11:19)

Parabéns mr. phillip


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Set 2010 às 11:49)

Muitos parabéns Mr. Philip


----------



## HotSpot (7 Set 2010 às 12:53)

Parabéns  Mr. Phillip


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2010 às 17:56)

Muitos Parabéns Mr. Philip


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2010 às 18:22)

Parabéns *mr. phillip*!


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2010 às 18:43)

Parabéns *Mr. Philip*, felicidades


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2010 às 19:51)

Parabéns Mr. Philip.


----------



## Z13 (7 Set 2010 às 21:32)

Parabéns *mr. phillip!*


Abraços!


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Set 2010 às 22:18)

Muito obrigado e um grande bem-haja a todos vós!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2010 às 23:16)

Muitos ao parabéns mr.phillip .


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2010 às 21:31)

Os meus parabéns largamente atrasados para o nosso colega mr.phillip...


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2010 às 02:10)

Parabéns Loureso


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Set 2010 às 11:49)

Muitos parabens Loureso!!! É só mais 1!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Set 2010 às 18:30)

Muitos parabéns *Loureso*!

E (ainda que muito atrasados  ) muitos parabéns ao *mr.phillip*!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2010 às 19:46)

Parabéns Loureso


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2010 às 20:35)

Parabéns *Loureso*!


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2010 às 22:21)

Os meus mais sinceros parabéns ao nosso colega Loureso...


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Set 2010 às 00:10)

Muitos Parabéns *joseoliveira*! 

Votos de um dia feliz!


----------



## Z13 (13 Set 2010 às 00:13)

Caro amigo* joseoliveira*, um grande abraço de parabéns!


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2010 às 00:13)

Muitos Parabéns, JoseOliveira!!


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2010 às 00:46)

Muitos parabéns* joseoliveira*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Set 2010 às 00:49)

Muitos parabens _*JoseOliveira*_!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2010 às 01:12)

Muitos parabéns José Oliveira


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Set 2010 às 01:14)

Muitos parabéns, *joseoliveira*! 

Um voto de um dia muito feliz e passado ao lado de quem mais gosta!


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2010 às 08:51)

Muitos parabéns, joseoliveira, que passe um dia maravilhoso...


----------



## Veterano (13 Set 2010 às 09:29)

Muitos parabéns, amigo *joseoliveira*, votos de um dia muito bem passado e felicidades para o futuro.


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2010 às 09:49)

Muitos , parabéns , que o teu aniversário seja repleto de alegria e felicidade


----------



## vitamos (13 Set 2010 às 09:53)

Muitos parabens *joseoliveira*! Tem um óptimo dia


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Set 2010 às 11:53)

Boas

Parabéns José, que tenhas um óptimo ano 

Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2010 às 19:46)

JoseOliveira, muitos parabéns.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2010 às 22:35)

Muitos parabéns  joseoliveira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2010 às 22:51)

Muitos parabéns ao joseoliveira .


----------



## meteo (13 Set 2010 às 23:49)

Muitos parabéns ao JoséOliveira!


Parabéns ligeiramente atrasados ao Loureso!


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Set 2010 às 01:41)

*Olá a todos...*

O dia foi marcado pela boa disposição, alguma brincadeira pois então, não é todos os dias que nos dirigem uma atenção especial e confesso que nunca fui muito apreciador disso, isto não revela qualquer tipo de frieza, antes a maldita timidez que quase constantemente me acompanha e que a muitos parece enganadora, realmente é só camuflagem...  

Um dia de serviço como tantos outros  mas que apesar de tudo teve um final bastante bom. 
Cheguei há pouco de um jantar surpresa que uns amigos mais chegados (gandas malucos) me ofereceram depois de me terem seguido e apanhado! Adorei a experiência e até me ofereci para na próxima repetir a dose...

Muito obrigado a todos pelas vossas felicitações as quais carinhosamente guardo em sinal da amizade, sendo fortalecida pelo facto de termos algo em comum que muito prezamos e que uma parte da nossa vida lhe dedicamos.
Tudo isto no seu conjunto assenta que nem uma luva ao ter iniciado uma nova etapa da minha vida e que desta vez acredito ser bastante motivadora!

Forte abraço


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Set 2010 às 01:24)

Olá *Agreste*, muitos parabéns por mais uma ano de vida!
Votos de um dia muito especial.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2010 às 11:06)

Muitos parabéns Agreste


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2010 às 11:17)

Muitos Parabéns aos 2 aniversariantes de hoje!
E também ao joseoliveira, que fez anos anteontem.


----------



## Z13 (15 Set 2010 às 12:14)

Um abraço nordestino para o Agreste! Parabéns!


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2010 às 12:27)

Muitos Parabéns, *Agreste*!!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Set 2010 às 13:34)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje !


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2010 às 15:11)

Muitíssimos parabéns Mamede e Agreste...


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Set 2010 às 16:50)

Muitos parabéns aos dois aniversariantes de hoje, *Mamede* e *Agreste*!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Set 2010 às 18:28)

Os meus sinceros parabens para os membros Mamede e Agreste!!!


----------



## vitamos (15 Set 2010 às 18:49)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes do dia


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2010 às 19:30)

Muitos parabéns Agreste


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2010 às 19:36)

Muitos parabéns ao Agreste e ao Mamede. 

E parabéns atrasados ao joseoliveira.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2010 às 19:42)

Parabéns, *Mamede* e *Agreste*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2010 às 21:52)

Muitos Parabéns Mamede e agreste, resto de um bom dia


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2010 às 21:58)

Muitos parabéns *Agreste*


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2010 às 22:15)

Parabéns Agreste e Mamede!

Felicidades!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Set 2010 às 23:58)

Parabéns aos membros MAMEDE e AGRESTE


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2010 às 00:09)

Agradecimento a todos pelas simpáticas felicitações deste dia de aniversário.

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Liliana15 (18 Set 2010 às 22:57)

*Muitos Parabéns Jota Pê...*


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Set 2010 às 00:11)

Muitos parabéns *Rog*, votos de um dia muito feliz e passado ao lado de quem mais gostas! 

Muitos parabéns também, *anita*!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2010 às 00:24)

Muitos parabéns Rog


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2010 às 01:44)

Muitos parabéns *Rog*!
Felicidades


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2010 às 07:21)

Muitos Parabéns, *Rog*!


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2010 às 07:30)

Muitos parabéns Rog e um forte abraço que tenhas um dia muito feliz


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Set 2010 às 07:32)

Muitos Parabéns, *Rog*! Votos de um excelente dia de aniversario!


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2010 às 09:04)

Muitos parabéns, *Rog*, que passes um dia de aniversário cheio de felicidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Set 2010 às 09:17)

Parabéns Rog!!!


----------



## vitamos (23 Set 2010 às 10:55)

Muitos parabéns *Rog*


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2010 às 11:00)

Muitos Parabéns Rog.


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2010 às 11:36)

Muitos parabéns Rog.


----------



## Z13 (23 Set 2010 às 12:07)

Parabéns *Rog*!  Feliz aniversário!


----------



## HotSpot (23 Set 2010 às 12:09)

Parabéns Rog


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2010 às 12:52)

Muitos parabéns *Rog*! Um abraço!


----------



## lsalvador (23 Set 2010 às 13:12)

Parabéns Rog.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Set 2010 às 15:30)

Feliz Aniversario Rog,que tenhas um Bom Dia


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 16:23)

Parabéns Rog


----------



## Mjhb (23 Set 2010 às 21:02)

Muitos parabéns, Rog...


----------



## jpmartins (24 Set 2010 às 00:15)

Muitos parabéns, já um pouco atrasados


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2010 às 00:18)

Parabéns Rog espero que tenhas tido um dia bom


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Set 2010 às 01:55)

Mais vale depois do que antes não é?! 

Atrasados mas desejados e sinceros parabéns *Rog*


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2010 às 17:09)

Obrigado a todos que deixaram por aqui uma mensagem


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Set 2010 às 17:48)

Parabéns atrasados rog


----------



## Chingula (28 Set 2010 às 15:12)

Comemora-se no próximo dia 6 de Outubro, o 64º aniversário do SMN/INMG/IM, criado pelo Dec-lei nº 35:836 de 29 de Agosto de 1946.

           Foram directores, directores-gerais ou presidentes da Instituição:
    Herculano Amorim Ferreira – 1946 – 1965
    António Silva de Sousa – 1966 – 1975 
    Alfredo Simões Mendes – 1975 – 1977
    Luís A. Mendes Victor – 1977 – 1987 
    Tomás R. Espírito Santo – 1987 – 1991 
    Jorge M. Simões Cristina – 1991 – 1996 
    António P. Costa Malheiro – 1996 – 1998 
    Fernando Quintas Ribeiro – 1998 – 2002 
    António Dias Baptista – 2002 – 2003 
    Adérito Vicente Serrão – 2003 – actualidade
Esta nomeação pretende ser uma homenagem a todos os que trabalharam na Instituição, em Portugal Continental, Açores, Madeira, Cabo Verde, S. Tomé e Príncipe, Guiné, Angola, Moçambique, Goa, Macau e Timor contribuindo para o desenvolvimento da Meteorologia nesses Territórios.  
                                                        28 de Setembro de 2010


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2010 às 01:31)

Votos de um feliz aniversário Brunomc, parabéns!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2010 às 01:51)

Os mais sinceros parabens Brunomc!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 02:17)

Muitos parabéns Bruno


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2010 às 02:25)

Feliz aniversário, *Brunomc*!


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 02:27)

Muitos Parabéns, *BrunoMC*!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 04:27)

PARABÉNS Brunomc


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 07:17)

Parabéns Brunomc!


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2010 às 07:57)

Muitos parabéns, *Brunomc*


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2010 às 08:24)

Muitos parabéns, Bruno.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 08:28)

Parabéns Bruno


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2010 às 08:59)

Muitos parabéns Brunomc

Felicidades


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 09:07)

Muito parabéns Bruno


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Out 2010 às 10:55)

Muitos Parabéns Brunomc


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Out 2010 às 16:47)

Muitos Parabéns *Brunomc*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2010 às 16:52)

Muitos parabéns ao Brunomc .


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 17:34)

Parabéns Brunomc


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2010 às 18:59)

Obrigado a todos 

a chuva abençoou o meu dia


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 20:23)

Brunomc disse:


> Obrigado a todos
> 
> a chuva abençoou o meu dia



É verdade


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2010 às 00:50)

Implantação da República: 05-10-10

Não sei se fico contente ou se chore com esta efeméride.
Isto anda tão mau que não sei se será assim tão bom festejar a república das bananas em que nos tornamos nestes 100 anos. Nada aprendemos com isto.

 Mal por mal brindamos para esquecer os problemas


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2010 às 00:24)

Feliz aniversário, *lsalvador*!


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2010 às 01:32)

Muitos parabéns *lsalvador*


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2010 às 07:30)

Muitos Parabéns, *lsalvador*!


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2010 às 07:59)

*lsalvador*, muitos parabéns por mais um aniversário. 
Votos de um excelente dia.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Out 2010 às 08:25)

Muitos Parabéns *lsalvador*! Votos de um dia feliz!


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2010 às 08:50)

Muitos parabéns, *Isalvador*.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Out 2010 às 09:00)

Muitos Parabéns lsalvador


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Out 2010 às 09:40)

Felicitações de parabens por mais um ano Isalvador!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2010 às 12:40)

Muitos parabéns lsalvador


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2010 às 13:12)

Muitos parabéns lsalvador


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2010 às 13:13)

Parabéns lsalvador


----------



## Mjhb (6 Out 2010 às 14:34)

Muitos parabéns, Isalvador.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2010 às 14:50)

Muitos parabéns *L*salvador!

Felicidades!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Out 2010 às 17:01)

Parabéns Isalvador


----------



## lsalvador (7 Out 2010 às 09:58)

Obrigado Malta


----------



## ACalado (7 Out 2010 às 13:29)

Parabéns Isalvador  Grande Abraço


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2010 às 19:06)

Parabéns Ike


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2010 às 19:57)

Muitos parabéns, *Ike*!


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2010 às 20:02)

Parabéns Ike


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Out 2010 às 20:21)

Feliz Aniversario Ike


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2010 às 20:52)

Parabéns *Ike* (and Tina Turner).


----------



## Mjhb (7 Out 2010 às 21:26)

MUitos parabéns, Ike.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Out 2010 às 21:27)

Muitos parabens Ike!!!!


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Muitos parabéns Ike!
Felicidades


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Out 2010 às 09:55)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 11:49)

Parabéns aos Aniversariantes de hoje !


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 19:20)

Muitos parabéns, *Antonio* e *Weatherman*!


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2010 às 21:29)

Os meus sinceros parabéns, *Antonio* e *Weatherman*!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2010 às 23:27)

A todos os que não parabenizei, os meus parabéns.


----------



## Weatherman (11 Out 2010 às 09:40)

Obrigado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Out 2010 às 10:24)

Parabens atrasados Antonio e Weatherman!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2010 às 02:56)

Muitos parabéns JFPT


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Out 2010 às 02:57)

Muitos Parabéns *JFPT*! 

Que tenhas um excelente dia! 

Um abraço!


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Out 2010 às 04:24)

Muitos parabéns *JFPT*, o rapaz que trocou o corredor das brumas pelo das trovoadas... 
Votos de um excelente dia.


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2010 às 07:14)

Muitos Parabéns, *JFPT*!


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2010 às 08:01)

Muitos Parabéns JFPT!


----------



## Veterano (13 Out 2010 às 08:37)

Feliz aniversário, *JFPT*.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2010 às 10:31)

Parabéns JFPT


----------



## Z13 (13 Out 2010 às 10:44)

parabéns JFPT


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2010 às 10:50)

Feliz aniversário JFPT!

Votos de um excelente dia


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Out 2010 às 12:18)

Muitos parabens JFPT!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2010 às 12:44)

Muitos parabéns João! Um abraço!


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Out 2010 às 13:35)

Parabéns João ...


----------



## Liliana15 (13 Out 2010 às 14:19)

Parabéns *JFPT* . . .

Felicidades


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Out 2010 às 16:14)

Muitos Parabéns, JFPT


----------



## lsalvador (13 Out 2010 às 18:00)

Parabéns


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2010 às 19:49)

Parabéns *JFPT*


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2010 às 20:16)

Os meus muitíssimos parabéns...


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2010 às 23:58)

Muitos parabéns JFPT!
Tudo de bom!


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Out 2010 às 00:03)

Um muito obrigado a todos pelas felicitações!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Out 2010 às 10:33)

Parabéns João!


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Out 2010 às 11:32)

Muitos parabéns, *João*!


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Out 2010 às 19:51)

Parabéns João


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Out 2010 às 20:42)

Muitos parabens João!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Parabéns João


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2010 às 01:12)

Muitos parabens ao *Bruno Matias* e ao *Teles*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2010 às 02:02)

Muitos parabéns Teles


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Out 2010 às 03:01)

Os melhores parabens ao Bruno Matias e ao Teles!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Out 2010 às 08:59)

Grande *Teles*, muitos parabéns pá! _Aliás Sr. Pá! 
Votos sinceros de um feliz aniversário, tudo de bom...


----------



## Veterano (23 Out 2010 às 09:36)

Muitos parabéns *TELES*, um grande abraço e votos de um dia espectacular.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Out 2010 às 10:42)

Muitos Parabéns, TELES e BRUNO MATIAS  

Que tenham um exelente dia!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2010 às 10:47)

Parabéns ao Bruno Matias e especialmente ao Teles !

Um grande abraço e um dia feliz.


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2010 às 11:19)

Mais uma vez, Muitos Parabéns, Teles! 
Que tenhas um óptimo dia, rodeado de amigos e família.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Out 2010 às 12:23)

Muitos parabens Bruno Matias e Teles


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2010 às 14:59)

Muitos parabéns *BRUNO MATIAS*, e em especial ao *Teles*! 

Um feliz dia de aniversário a ambos!


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Out 2010 às 16:50)

Muitos Parabéns *Teles*! 

Um grande abraço e um resto de dia sempre a


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Out 2010 às 23:08)

Boas

Ó Zé Carlos  Parabens.

Que tenhas um ano bell soce.


Abraços


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2010 às 01:56)

Muito obrigado a todos foi um dia bem passado sim senhor


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2010 às 11:41)

Muitos parabéns caro colega Teles, embora já atrasados.


----------



## trepkos (24 Out 2010 às 11:41)

Teles disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos foi um dia bem passado sim senhor



Mais uma vez, Parabéns Teles e não te esqueças do meu almoço.


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2010 às 11:01)

Parabéns atrasados Teles! Abraço


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2010 às 21:53)

As minhas desculpas pelo atraso...

MUitos parabéns Teles.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2010 às 00:10)

Muitos parabéns thunderboy


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Nov 2010 às 01:47)

Parabens thunderboy!!!!


----------



## João Soares (8 Nov 2010 às 07:32)

Muitos Parabéns, Thunderboy!
Este ano, tens uma convidada especial a Becky!


----------



## Veterano (8 Nov 2010 às 08:39)

Muitos parabéns *Thunderboy*


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2010 às 09:07)

Parabéns thunderboy


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Nov 2010 às 10:04)

Muitos Parabéns Thunderboy!


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Nov 2010 às 11:19)

Muitos parabéns para Alcanena-City!

Feliz aniversário *Thunderboy*, felicidades...


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Nov 2010 às 11:55)

Muitos parabéns *thunderboy*!


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Nov 2010 às 14:23)

Muitos parabéns *thunderboy*!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Nov 2010 às 14:58)

Parabéns Thunderboy!


----------



## vitamos (8 Nov 2010 às 15:16)

Parabéns thunderboy


----------



## thunderboy (8 Nov 2010 às 22:40)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

Muitos parabéns thunderboy! 

Um resto de dia feliz.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

Parabéns thunderboy.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2010 às 23:10)

Parabéns thunderboy!


----------



## Teles (9 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

Parabéns thunderboy, ainda que atrasados valem sempre a pena


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2010 às 00:04)

Triplo aniversário, momento raro no fórum, se isto calha-se num encontro era festa mega rija 

Muitos parabéns ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Nov 2010 às 00:11)

Muitos parabéns aos três aniversariantes de hoje, *ecobcg, spiritmind* e *jpmartins*.

Votos de um excelente dia!


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2010 às 00:12)

Ela logo 3  então parabéns ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins um dia bom


----------



## Teles (10 Nov 2010 às 00:21)

Muitos parabéns spiritmind e que tenhas um grande dia


----------



## Teles (10 Nov 2010 às 00:22)

Muitos parabéns também aos aniversariantes ecobcg e jpmartins


----------



## ecobcg (10 Nov 2010 às 00:29)

Por aqui já se vai curtindo a night, apesar de os anos já irem pesando!!
All night long... vou ali buber uns copos...até já!! (ainda bem que amanhã tenho o dia de folga!!) Quem quiser, apareça! As minis estão fresquitas!!!

E obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Nov 2010 às 02:44)

Em tempo de crise, espera-se que não de valores..., a três em simultâneo fica mais económico!!! 

Feliz aniversário X 3: *ecobcg*, *spiritmind*,* jpmartins*


----------



## Veterano (10 Nov 2010 às 06:20)

Pois então hoje jogamos numa tripla, muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes, *ecobcg, jpmartins *e um abraço especial ao *spiritmind*.


----------



## João Soares (10 Nov 2010 às 07:19)

Muitos Parabéns *Spiritmind*, *Ecobgc* e *JPMatins*.

Que tenham um dia bem recheado.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Nov 2010 às 08:01)

Parabéns aos 3.


----------



## vitamos (10 Nov 2010 às 09:38)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes do dia!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Nov 2010 às 09:55)

Parabens aos 3 participantes que fazem hoje anos!!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Nov 2010 às 10:12)

Muitos Parabéns ao trio de respeito que hoje fazem Anos 
Tenham um Bom Dia!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Nov 2010 às 11:10)

Aos meus parceiros aniversariantes, spiritmind e jpmartins, os meus PARABÉNS!! Um belo dia de aniversário, com muitos presentes meteorológicos!


----------



## ACalado (10 Nov 2010 às 11:54)

Obrigado a todos  Forte abraço e os meus parabéns ao jpmartins e ecobcg


----------



## Z13 (10 Nov 2010 às 12:05)

Parabéns a "ambos" os 3!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Nov 2010 às 13:17)

ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins, muitos parabéns ao trio aniversariante do dia


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2010 às 16:24)

Quando faz anos um português fazem logo dois ou *três*...

Parabéns à malta de hoje: spiritmind, ecobcg e jpmartins.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2010 às 18:12)

Muitos parabéns aos 3 aniversariantes do dia de hoje .


----------



## Paulo H (10 Nov 2010 às 18:51)

Um feliz aniversário para spiritmind, ecobcg e jpmartins!

Muitos parabéns!


----------



## jpmartins (10 Nov 2010 às 18:52)

Muito obrigado a todos, mais uma volta ao sol
Parabéns também ao spiritmind e ao ecobcg, que nasceram num grande dia


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2010 às 19:49)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2010 às 20:21)

Muitos parabéns ao jpmartins, ao spiritmind e ao meu vizinho algarvio ecobcg.


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2010 às 21:32)

Parabéns ao *ecobcg*, ao *spiritmind* e ao *jpmartins*


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

Muitos parabéns aos 3 aniversariantes de hoje, *ecobcg*, *spiritmind* e *jpmartins*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2010 às 22:24)

Muitos parabéns ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Nov 2010 às 23:30)

Mais uma vez, MUITO OBRIGADO a todos por todos os comentários/felicitações!!

Após ter estado a "degustar" uns belos medronhos "monchiquenses", posso dizer que um "*Inverno chuvoso (2009/2010), origina um medronho delicioso*"!! E o morgado de figo (vulgo "queijo" de figo), acompanha o medronho de forma "inebriantemente deliciosa"!!

Mais uma vez, cumprimentos ao parceiros aniversariantes e Escorpiões de signo!! (Só podemos ser boas pessoas!!!)


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2010 às 00:19)

ecobcg disse:


> "*Inverno chuvoso (2009/2010), origina um medronho delicioso*"!!



Já venho um pouco atrasado, mas de qualquer forma não quero deixar de felicitar os três aniversariantes: *ecobcg*, *spiritmind* e *jpmartins*

E pegando nas palavras do ecobcg, esperemos que o medronho do próximo ano também seja delicioso. E se à chuva juntarmos um pouco de neve, pode ser que o sabor seja ainda melhor. 
Que assim seja.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2010 às 00:23)

AnDré disse:


> E se à chuva juntarmos um pouco de neve, pode ser que o sabor seja ainda melhor.
> Que assim seja.



É pá, isso é que era uma cena DECENTE!!!!!!!! De preferência, neve aqui em Silves também!!! (just kidding)!

Obrigado!


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Nov 2010 às 13:44)

Boas

Parabéns a todos, que seja um ano feliz.
Alfe para ti um abraço especial.

Abraços


----------



## vitamos (16 Nov 2010 às 19:21)

Parabéns *GARFEL* e *Senador*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2010 às 19:22)

Muitos parabéns GARFEL e Senador


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Nov 2010 às 19:57)

Muitos Parabéns GARFEL e Senador


----------



## João Soares (16 Nov 2010 às 20:39)

Muitos Parabéns ao duo, *Garfel* e *Senador*.


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Nov 2010 às 21:06)

Parabéns


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Nov 2010 às 22:52)

Muitos parabens GARFEL e Senador!!!!!


----------



## jpmartins (16 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

Muitos parabéns GARFEL e Senador


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2010 às 01:44)

GARFEL e Senador, muitos parabéns (mesmo que um pouco atrasados)


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2010 às 07:26)

Os meus parabéns, ligeiramente atrasados, ao *GARFEL* e ao *Senador*.


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2010 às 09:01)

Parabéns GARFEL e Senador

Desculpem o atraso


----------



## Veterano (17 Nov 2010 às 09:05)

Parabéns atrasados ao GARFEL e ao Senador.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Nov 2010 às 15:04)

Parabéns atrasados ao GARFEL e Senador !


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

Muitos Parabéns *GARFEL* e *Senador*!

Desculpem o atraso, espero que tenham tido um dia feliz.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2010 às 00:04)

Muitos parabéns Microburst


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Nov 2010 às 00:06)

Muitos Parabéns Microburst


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2010 às 00:16)

Muitos parabéns Microburst


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2010 às 12:16)

Muitos Parabéns, *Microburst*!


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2010 às 14:52)

Parabéns Microburst

Felicidades


----------



## Mjhb (20 Nov 2010 às 16:40)

Os meus mais sinceros parabéns ao nosso colega *microburst*!!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Nov 2010 às 18:27)

Muitos Parabéns microburst


----------



## Microburst (20 Nov 2010 às 21:56)

Meus amigos, só agora reparei neste tópico. 

Muito obrigado a todos pelos desejos de parabéns. Já lá vão 34, estou a ficar velho (ai a minha artrose...). 


Uma vez mais o meu obrigado a todos pela vossa simpatia e amabilidade, neste excelente fórum para todos aqueles que, como eu, entendidos ou não na matéria, adoram tudo o que se passa no céu. 


Um abraço a todos,

Carlos Jorge Gomes


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2010 às 00:47)

Muitos parabéns mirones


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2010 às 01:27)

Parabéns *mirones*

Para a semana vais ter a prenda


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Nov 2010 às 03:19)

Parabens mirones!!!


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2010 às 09:00)

Parabéns mirones.


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2010 às 11:10)

Parabéns *mirones*!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2010 às 11:30)

Muitos parabéns Mirones!


----------



## RMira (26 Nov 2010 às 12:01)

Obrigado a todos pela atenção...esperemos pela prenda então


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Nov 2010 às 12:07)

Feliz aniversário *mirones*, votos de um dia *friamente* bem passado.


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2010 às 12:50)

Muitos Parabéns, *Mirones!* 
Tudo de bom, e boas prendinhas meteorológicas.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Nov 2010 às 13:17)

Parabéns, Mirones


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2010 às 15:14)

Parabéns Mirones!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2010 às 15:20)

Muitos parabéns *Mirones*!


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2010 às 15:34)

Parabéns Mirones


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Nov 2010 às 17:36)

Feliz Aniversario,Mirones


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2010 às 19:44)

Parabéns Mirones!


----------



## Teles (8 Dez 2010 às 17:47)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes e um dia muito feliz para todos


----------



## ecobcg (8 Dez 2010 às 18:16)

Muitos Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

Muitos Parabéns ao trio de aniversariantes de hoje *MOCHA*, *Lucas* e *Dulcina*


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2010 às 18:53)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2010 às 19:24)

Muitos parabéns a _*mocha*_, _*Lucas*_ e _*Dulcina*_.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

Parabens Mocha, Lucas e Dulcina!!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2010 às 22:13)

Muitos parabéns para os 3 aniversariantes de hoje


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Dez 2010 às 10:24)

Muitos Parabéns *TaviraMan*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 10:29)

Muitos parabens TaviraMan!!!


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Dez 2010 às 14:23)

A todos um "MUITO OBRIGADO"


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 15:05)

Parabéns TaviraMan!


----------



## jpmartins (9 Dez 2010 às 23:46)

Parabéns TaviraMan


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2010 às 00:20)

Vou atrasado 20 minutitos, mas:

Parabéns, *TaviraMan!*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2010 às 01:46)

Muitos parabéns Kraliv


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 01:54)

Kraliv, muitos parabéns! Que seja  mais um dia de felicidade


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2010 às 09:05)

Muitos parabéns Carlos.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2010 às 10:35)

Muitos parabéns Kraliv


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Dez 2010 às 11:12)

Muitos Parabéns *Kraliv*


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Dez 2010 às 12:02)

À luz das velas no topo do bolo poderá estar mais agradável neste dia bem frio.
Muitos parabéns *Kraliv*, feliz aniversário...


----------



## João Soares (16 Dez 2010 às 13:40)

Muitos Parabéns, *Kraliv!*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2010 às 13:53)

Parabens Kraliv!!! Tá de frio...


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

Muitos Parabéns Kraliv


----------



## Kraliv (16 Dez 2010 às 14:51)

Obrigado a todos 

Abç




Ah...olhem que é só hoje, vão ver aqui, podem estar interessados 
 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/mercado/_vendo_estacao-oregon-wmr200-4998.html#post251024


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 15:40)

Parabéns caro Alentejano  Alentejo forever.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 18:25)

Os meus parabéns sinceros, Kraliv!!!


----------



## N_Fig (16 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

Muitíssimos parabéns _*Kraliv*_!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Dez 2010 às 22:05)

muitos parabéns KRALIV


----------



## ecobcg (16 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

Muitos Parabéns Kraliv!


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Dez 2010 às 23:49)

Muitos parabéns, *Kraliv*!


----------



## Kraliv (17 Dez 2010 às 00:41)

Boas,



Mais uma vez, obrigado a todos


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2010 às 00:54)

Parabéns um pouco atrasados Kraliv


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2010 às 07:22)

Felicito todos aqueles que não parabenizei até ao momento.

Parabéns, também um pouco atrasados, *Kraliv*!


----------



## Z13 (17 Dez 2010 às 11:08)

Ainda que com algumas horas de atraso... Um abraço transmontano Kraliv!


----------



## Veterano (17 Dez 2010 às 11:21)

Muitos parabéns atrasados, Kraliv.


----------



## Kraliv (17 Dez 2010 às 15:51)

Aos atrasados ... muito obrigado


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2010 às 18:59)

Kraliv disse:


> Aos atrasados ... muito obrigado



Rezingão!!! Tás é a ficar "velho"...


----------



## Kraliv (23 Dez 2010 às 10:03)

Parabéns para São brás de Alportel...o Amando96 faz anos! 







PS: O meu pai, se fosse vivo, fazia 88 anos hoje.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Parabéns _*amando96*_!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Dez 2010 às 11:07)

Parabéns *amando96*


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2010 às 12:52)

Parabéns amando96


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2010 às 13:33)

Muitos parabéns amando96


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2010 às 13:56)

Muitos parabéns amando96


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 14:25)

Os meus mais sinceros parabéns amando96


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Muitos parabens amando96!!!


----------



## N_Fig (24 Dez 2010 às 00:16)

Muitos parabéns _*stormy*_!


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2010 às 00:23)

Parabéns Stormy!


Aniversário em dia de consoada...! Há sempre prendas garantidas!!!


----------



## Teles (24 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

Parabéns Stormy e que tenhas um dia muito feliz


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2010 às 00:35)

Muitos parabéns *stormy*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2010 às 01:14)

Parabéns Stormy.
Chegas à maioridade mas sabendo que aqui já fazes parte há muito dos "maiores" deste fórum...


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2010 às 01:18)

Muitos Parabéns, *Stormy*!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2010 às 01:40)

Parabéns, *stormy*.

Chegas agora à melhor idade da vida.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Dez 2010 às 01:43)

Parabens Stormy!!! Continua assim e a aplicar-te que vais chegar longe!!


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Dez 2010 às 02:56)

Muitos parabéns por mais um aniversário *Stormy*. 

Venha mais um com excelentes previsões!


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2010 às 04:22)

Parabéns *stormy*! 

É muito agradável acompanhar o crescimento das pessoas e o seu evoluir em maturidade. Mesmo que virtualmente.

Que seja um bom dia!


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2010 às 10:45)

Os meus parabéns ao Stormy!!!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Dez 2010 às 11:21)

Parabéns *Stormy*


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2010 às 11:37)

Parabéns Stormy


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2010 às 12:14)

Igualmente me junto aos meus colegas do fórum e felicito com redobrada alegria e surpresa o Stormy pelas suas 18 primaveras! 

Normalmente sou mais desatento destes aspectos e desconhecia por completo que este nosso colega fosse tão novo! Principalmente pela maturidade e sapiência com que faz as suas análises dos diferentes modelos!

Não sei qual é a tua área de estudo Stormy, mas certamente se não for a meteorologia, perderam um grande técnico!

Muitos parabéns  e que este dia seja para ti de grande felicidade e armonia ( e será certamente, pois nasces-te numa quadra mágica e da família por excelência ). E já agora continua aqui a apresentar as tuas grandes análises com as quais tanto aprendendo! (Obrigado) 

Um abraço!

PS1- Já vi que tiveste a prenda de aniversário adiantada com uma belíssima viagem à bonita Áustria!

PS2- Aproveitei e estive a ver alguns posts anteriores... E aqui me penitencio por algumas felicitações atrasadas aos membros que recentemente celebraram os seu aniversários (E outros já não tão recentemente :assobio, em especial ao meu vizinho Kraliv . Parabéns atrasados a todos os que não felicitei no momento correcto! Confesso que normalmente me fico pelos posts mais da meteorologia e quase nunca desço até ao fim da página do fórum! . Como castigo na proxima madrugada já não neva em Elvas e arredores.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2010 às 12:42)

Muitos parabéns stormy


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2010 às 16:18)

18 anos que respiram meteorologia 
Muitos parabéns Stormy.


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2010 às 16:55)

Parabéns stormy


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2010 às 17:16)

Muitos parabéns ao Stormy .


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Dez 2010 às 19:44)

Muitos Parabéns *Stormy*. Um Abraço!


----------



## eLeM (24 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

Stormy, muitos PARABÉNS !


----------



## Veterano (24 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

Muitos parabéns ao Jovem Stormy.


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

Muitos parabéns, _grande_ *stormy*!


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2011 às 01:20)

Muitos parabéns *Chasing Thunder*

Não há nada como nascer no primeiro dia do ano


----------



## Teles (1 Jan 2011 às 02:30)

Parabéns e um abraço que tenhas um dia muito feliz Chasing Thunder


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2011 às 03:27)

És e sempre serás o primeiro membro a ser felicitado.

Muitos Parabéns, *Chasing Thunder*.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Jan 2011 às 09:05)

Muitos Parabéns *Chasing Thunder*


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2011 às 09:17)

Os meus mais sinceros parabéns, Chasing Thunder. Que tenhas um bom dia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jan 2011 às 11:43)

Muito obrigado a todos os que me desejaram os parabéns, mas o que é pena é que eu estou constipado.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2011 às 12:40)

Muitos parabéns Chasing Thunder


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2011 às 13:04)

Muitos parabéns Chasing Thunder


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2011 às 13:19)

Parabéns *Chasing Thunder*, "escolheste" um belo dia para fazer anos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2011 às 13:22)

Muitos parabéns ao Chasing Thunder .


----------



## jorge1990 (1 Jan 2011 às 14:10)

Parabéns _*Chasing Thunder*_


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2011 às 16:20)

Muitos parabéns *Chasing Thunder* por mais um aniversário.
Votos sinceros de um grande dia e logicamente Bom ano, ah e as melhoras dessa constipação!


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jan 2011 às 16:34)

Muitos parabéns *Chasing Thunder*!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2011 às 17:15)

Parabéns Chasing Thunder!  Grande altura para fazer anos!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Jan 2011 às 19:33)

Parabens Chasing Thunder!!!


----------



## Z13 (1 Jan 2011 às 20:07)

Parabéns *Chasing Thunder*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2011 às 21:52)

Muitos parabéns Chasing Thunder!

Que tenha sido um dia fantástico. É a festa na festa!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jan 2011 às 22:45)

Mais uma vez obrigado a todos


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2011 às 22:50)

Parabéns  Chasing Thunder!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2011 às 22:51)

Muitos parabéns *Chasing Thunder*!


----------



## Geiras (2 Jan 2011 às 03:11)

Parabéns (um pouco atrasados) Chasing Thunder


----------



## Veterano (2 Jan 2011 às 11:54)

Muitos parabéns (ainda mais atrasados) *Chasing Thunder*.


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Jan 2011 às 21:11)

Boas 

Muitos parabéns (ainda mais mais atrasados) Chasing Thunder 

Abraços


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2011 às 08:14)

Parabéns Vinc7e e Gil. Os dois aniversariantes que nasceram no mesmo dia.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2011 às 09:10)

Muitos Parabéns aos dois aniversariantes de hoje, Vinc7e e Gilmet!


----------



## Veterano (18 Jan 2011 às 09:25)

Muitos parabéns ao *Gil* e também ao *Vinc7e*.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Jan 2011 às 09:28)

Muitos Parabéns ao duo de aniversariantes,*Gilmet* e *Vinc7e*


----------



## Hazores (18 Jan 2011 às 10:19)

muitos parabens aos dois "meteoloucos", GIL e VINC7E


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2011 às 11:12)

Muitos parabéns Vinc7e!

Quanto ao Gil... Muitos parabéns e...


----------



## vinc7e (18 Jan 2011 às 11:13)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2011 às 11:27)

Muitos parabéns Vinc7e e Gil


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2011 às 11:50)

Muitos parabéns a ambos, *Vinc7e* e *Gil*!

Que o presente dia seja muito agradável e bem festejado!


----------



## Kraliv (18 Jan 2011 às 12:05)

Bom aniversário *Vinc7e* 



abc


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2011 às 12:21)

Muitos Parabéns, *Gilmet* e *Vinc7e*!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2011 às 14:18)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes do dia de hoje Gilmet e Vinc7e .


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2011 às 14:21)

Muitos parabéns* Gilmet* e *Vinc7e*


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jan 2011 às 14:24)

Muitos parabéns *Gil* e *Vinc7e*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2011 às 14:58)

Muitos parabéns vinc7e, e também muitos parabéns paro o meu caro SER gil.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2011 às 15:14)

Muitos parabéns Gil e Vinc7e


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2011 às 15:17)

Parabéns Gil! Um abraço!

E felicidades também para o Vinc7e!


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2011 às 16:34)

Muitos parabéns Gil, Felicidades


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2011 às 17:38)

Parabéns ao Vinc7e e Gil


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2011 às 18:56)

Parabéns ao vinc7e e especialmente ao Gil.

Um abraço.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

Os meus Parabéns para o Vinc7e e para o Gil!


----------



## meteo (18 Jan 2011 às 23:31)

Parabéns ao Vinc7e e ao rapaz que gosta muito de massa,Gil!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

Parabens Vinc7e e Gil!!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jan 2011 às 00:30)

Já atrasados, de qualquer forma muitos parabéns ao *Gil* e ao *Vinc7e*


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2011 às 18:27)

Desculpem o atraso, mas os meus parabéns ao vinc7e e ao Gil...


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

Como tenho andado algo ausente do forum, cá vão os meus, atrasados, mas sinceros parabéns em especial ao *Gil*, e também ao *vinc7e*!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

Do fundo do coração agradeço a todos aqueles que se lembraram de deixar uma mensagem de parabéns. Venham os 18! 

Parabenizo também, ainda que de forma algo atrasada, o *vinc7e*!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2011 às 00:10)

Muitos parabéns Daniel


----------



## Teles (24 Jan 2011 às 00:11)

Parabéns Daniel


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Jan 2011 às 00:17)

Parabéns *Daniel Vilao*


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2011 às 00:36)

Parabéns Daniel, felicidades

Um abraço


----------



## Veterano (24 Jan 2011 às 00:52)

Muitos parabéns, *Daniel*, que tenhas um óptimo dia de aniversário.


----------



## Kraliv (24 Jan 2011 às 09:47)

Boas,



Parabéns *Daniel*...contes muitos!   


abraço


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2011 às 09:49)

Muitos parabéns aos 2 aniversariantes de hoje!! Roberto e Daniel Vilão.


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2011 às 09:52)

Um grande abraço Daniel!

Parabéns!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jan 2011 às 10:20)

Muitos parabéns Daniel!!!!!!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jan 2011 às 12:00)

Muitos parabéns *Daniel Vilão*! 

Um grande abraço!


----------



## João Soares (24 Jan 2011 às 14:12)

Muitos Parabéns, Daniel!
Um abraço forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2011 às 14:13)

Muitos parabéns ao Daniel Vilão


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2011 às 15:18)

Os meus parabéns ao Daniel!!


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2011 às 15:20)

Parabéns *Daniel Vilão* o homem que por aqui mais Davis têm!!  

Um grande dia para ti!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jan 2011 às 16:28)

Parabéns Daniel


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2011 às 17:59)

Parabéns Daniel!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2011 às 18:04)

Parabéns Daniel!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jan 2011 às 18:50)

Um grande e forte abraço para ti Daniel, espero que tenhas passado um grande dia de festa, e parabén também para o roberto.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2011 às 01:30)

Com algum atraso, os meus sinceros parabéns *Daniel Vilão*!


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jan 2011 às 17:34)

Parabéns atrasados para o *Daniel Vilão*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2011 às 10:19)

Obrigado a todos.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Jan 2011 às 00:45)

Votos sinceros de um feliz aniversário ao *PedroAfonso* e embora atrasados, também ao *Daniel Vilão*.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Jan 2011 às 02:41)

Muitos parabens PedroAfonso, Votos de um dia bem passado com frio


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jan 2011 às 10:32)

Muitos parabens PedroAfonso


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2011 às 10:40)

Parabéns PedroAfonso!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2011 às 11:29)

Muitos parabéns ao Pedro Afonso.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Jan 2011 às 11:30)

Muitos Parabéns *PedroAfonso*


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2011 às 12:14)

Muitos Parabéns, *PedroAfonso*!


----------



## Veterano (30 Jan 2011 às 12:17)

Muitos parabéns, *PedroAfonso*, que passes um óptimo dia de aniversário.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2011 às 13:04)

Muitos parabéns ao Pedro Afonso


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2011 às 13:38)

Muitos parabéns Pedro Afonso


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jan 2011 às 16:21)

Parabéns *PedroAfonso*!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2011 às 16:27)

Parabéns PedroAfonso! Muitas ,  e tempestades.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2011 às 18:07)

Muitos parabéns *Pedro Afonso*


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Jan 2011 às 19:56)

Muito, muito obrigado a todos. Sem dúvida que foi um dia bem passado no Alentejo com algum fresco (embora o Trepkos tenha dito que estava bom ). Venham mais aniversários assim. =D


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Jan 2011 às 21:35)

Mais vale tarde do que nunca..... 

Muitos mais para ti, bom aniversário.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Fev 2011 às 00:49)

Muitos parabéns *Z13* por mais um aniversário; votos de um dia muito bem passado.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2011 às 01:54)

Muitos Parabéns *Z13*! Votos de um dia feliz. 

Um abraço!


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2011 às 01:57)

Parabéns Z13!
Não há neve, mas haverá certamente o calor de um lar animado.


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2011 às 07:28)

Muitos Parabéns, *Z13*! 

Muitas felicidades para ti e para os teus.


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2011 às 08:31)

Muitos parabéns, *Z13*, no "calor" de Bragança.

  Um grande abraço e votos de um dia muito bem passado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2011 às 09:12)

Muitos parabéns ao Z13.

Um grande abraço.


----------



## Teles (1 Fev 2011 às 10:23)

Muitos parabéns Z13 , que tenhas um dia muito feliz,


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Fev 2011 às 10:24)

Muitos Parabéns *Z13*


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2011 às 10:34)

Muitos parabéns *Z13*!


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2011 às 12:15)

Muitos parabéns Z13, abraço e felicidades

Para o ano vai cair um nevão em Bragança no teu dia de anos tenho Fé


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2011 às 12:17)

Muitos parabéns Z13  um dia bem passado.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2011 às 12:46)

Muitos parabéns Z13


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2011 às 14:23)

Muitos parabéns ao Z13 .


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Fev 2011 às 19:08)

Muitos parabéns Z13!!!!


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2011 às 19:47)

Os meus parabéns _atrasadérrimos_ ao PedroAfonso  e ainda a tempo ao Z13.


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2011 às 22:23)

Um abraço a todos e obrigado!


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Fev 2011 às 00:13)

As minhas desculpas pelo atraso, mas parabéns ao *PedroAfonso* e *Z13*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Fev 2011 às 08:40)

Muitos parabéns, embora já atrasados ao pedro afonso e ao Z13.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Fev 2011 às 10:34)

Muitos Parabéns *Nuno Pimenta*


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2011 às 11:16)

Parabéns *Nuno Pimenta*


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2011 às 11:37)

Parabéns _Nuno Pimenta_!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Fev 2011 às 20:05)

Muitos parabéns Nuno Pimenta!!!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Fev 2011 às 09:24)

Muitos Parabéns *jorge1990*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Fev 2011 às 17:20)

Muitos parabén vicente Limberg e jorge1990


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Fev 2011 às 18:46)

Muitos parabén vicente Limberg e jorge1990


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2011 às 18:57)

Muitos parabéns ao jorge1990 .


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Fev 2011 às 20:01)

Muitos Parabéns vicente Limberg e jorge1990!!!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Fev 2011 às 20:07)

Os meus mais sinceros parabéns vicente Limberg e jorge1990!!!


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Fev 2011 às 22:12)

Um obrigado a todos que deixaram mensagem de parabens

Muito obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2011 às 23:58)

Muitos parabéns ao jorge1990


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Fev 2011 às 14:47)

Parabéns storm_lady.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2011 às 16:24)

Parabéns storm_lady


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Fev 2011 às 19:07)

Muitos parabéns storm_lady!!!!


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 16:19)

Parabéns a todos os que nos últimos dias não pude felicitar...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Fev 2011 às 09:54)

Muitos Parabéns *N_Fig*


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2011 às 10:26)

Parabéns N_Fig, felicidades


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2011 às 10:36)

Muitos parabéns, *N_Fig*.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2011 às 11:07)

Muitos parabéns N_Fig


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Fev 2011 às 11:46)

Os meus sinceros parabéns N_Fig!!!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Fev 2011 às 12:07)

Muitos parabéns, *N_Fig*!


----------



## jorge1990 (8 Fev 2011 às 14:43)

Muitos Parabens N_Fig


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Fev 2011 às 17:49)

Muitos Parabéns *N_Fig*!


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2011 às 18:52)

Parabéns N_Fig!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2011 às 19:11)

Muitos parabéns ao N_Fig .


----------



## Mjhb (8 Fev 2011 às 19:18)

Parabéns, N_Fig...


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Fev 2011 às 20:32)

Sinceros parabéns *N_Fig* por mais um aniversário, felicidades.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Fev 2011 às 22:57)

muitos parabéns N_FIG


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2011 às 10:37)

Parabéns ao *Thomar* e ao *rijo*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Fev 2011 às 10:48)

Parabéns *Thomar* e *Rijo*


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Fev 2011 às 12:43)

Muitos parabéns, *Thomar* e *rijo*!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2011 às 14:13)

Muitos parabéns ao Thomar e Rijo .


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2011 às 14:16)

Muitos parabéns ao Thomar e ao rijo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Fev 2011 às 17:08)

Muitos parabéns Thomar e rijo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Fev 2011 às 17:17)

Muitos Parabéns ao Thomar e ao rijo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2011 às 17:54)

Parabéns ao Thomar e ao rijo!

E parabéns também atrasados ao N_Fig.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Fev 2011 às 18:19)

Parabéns Thomar e rijo!


----------



## Thomar (9 Fev 2011 às 22:50)

Obrigado, obrigado!  

Obrigado a todos os que se lembraram! 

Parabéns ao *rijo*, e a todos os outros que eu não tenho tido a oportunidade de desejar um feliz aniversário! 

E, para o ano, há mais!...


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Fev 2011 às 00:23)

Já atrasados, ainda assim desejados muitos parabéns por mais um aniversário aos 2, *Thomar* e *rijo*


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2011 às 00:29)

Parabéns *SpiderVV*


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2011 às 00:45)

Muitos Parabéns spiderVV!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Fev 2011 às 01:14)

Muitos parabéns jovem SpiderVV!!!!!!


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2011 às 01:45)

Muitos Parabéns *spiderVV*


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2011 às 07:51)

Parabéns ao meu vizinho *spiderVV*!!! 

Que este Inverno (ou melhor diz-que Inverno ) ainda possas ver o branco elemento ai pela tua cidade o pelo menos na Serra! 

Um grande dia e um excelente ano!


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Fev 2011 às 08:44)

Parabéns *SpiderVV*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2011 às 09:48)

Feliz aniversário, SpiderVV.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Fev 2011 às 10:55)

Muitos Parabéns *SpiderVV*


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2011 às 11:27)

Muitos Parabéns, *SpiderVV*!

Aproveito desde já para felicitar aqueles que já fizeram anos, mas no entanto, não utilizei o fórum para lhes felicitar.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2011 às 14:07)

Muito obrigado a todos  e...


actioman disse:


> Que este Inverno (ou melhor diz-que Inverno ) ainda possas ver o branco elemento ai pela tua cidade o pelo menos na Serra!



Espero que sim, afinal de contas já nevou em Março.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2011 às 18:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos  e...
> 
> 
> Espero que sim, afinal de contas já nevou em Março.



Muitos parabéns João ( Spider )


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2011 às 18:26)

Muitos parabéns SpiderVV


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Fev 2011 às 18:50)

Muitos parabéns spiderVV


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2011 às 19:00)

Parabéns *SpiderVV* 
Felicidades!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2011 às 19:16)

Muitos parabéns ao SpiderVV .


----------



## Mjhb (12 Fev 2011 às 19:55)

Parabéns, SpiderVV...


----------



## Z13 (12 Fev 2011 às 22:22)

Parabéns ao SpiderVV!


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Fev 2011 às 20:31)

Muitos parabéns já atrasados *SpiderVV*. Felicidades...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2011 às 00:17)

Parabéns aos nossos membros amarusp e Jonas Costa


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Fev 2011 às 00:28)

Parabéns amarusp e Jonas Costa!!!!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2011 às 01:02)

Votos sinceros de um feliz aniversário *amarusp*!


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Fev 2011 às 07:46)

Parabéns *amarusp*!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2011 às 13:51)

Muitos parabéns amarusp


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2011 às 15:17)

Muitos parabéns ao amarusp .


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2011 às 15:51)

Parabéns Amarusp!


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2011 às 18:42)

Muitos parabéns amarusp


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2011 às 19:27)

Muitos Parabéns, *amarusp*!


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 19:53)

Parabéns, amarusp


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Fev 2011 às 20:31)

Muitos Parabéns *Amarusp*


----------



## amarusp (20 Fev 2011 às 23:26)

Agradeço a todos os votos desejados!!


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2011 às 00:13)

Muitos parabéns *henriquesillva* por mais um aniversário!


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2011 às 19:07)

Os meus muitos parabéns, henrique silva!!!


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2011 às 19:26)

Muitos parabéns, *Marta*!!!


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

Parabéns *Marta*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2011 às 21:27)

Muitos Parabéns hoje á Marta e a todos aqueles que já fizeram


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2011 às 23:35)

Muitos parabéns *Marta*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Fev 2011 às 01:10)

Muitos parabéns *Marta* !!!


----------



## Mjhb (24 Fev 2011 às 19:45)

Parabéns, Filipe.


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2011 às 00:19)

Epá parabéns atrasados a tantos companheiros aqui do fórum, mas nem sempre me lembro aqui deste cantinho! 

Parabéns à malta da Serra da Estrela o amarusp e a *Marta*, ao henriquesillva e ao Filipe e ao João Fonseca! A todos sem excepção, uns mais atrasados que outros os meus sinceros parabéns e votos de um excelente ano nas vossas vidas! 

Abraço!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Fev 2011 às 17:38)

Muitos Parabéns João Fonseca.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Fev 2011 às 18:34)

Muitos parabéns a quem hoje faz mais um e dou também os parabéns atrasados a quem não dei!! hehehe


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Fev 2011 às 21:33)

Muitos Parabéns *Joao Fonseca*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Fev 2011 às 10:56)

Muitos Parabéns *Prof BioGeo*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Fev 2011 às 13:26)

Muitos parabéns Prof BioGeo!!!!


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2011 às 17:56)

Parabéns *Prof BioGeo*


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2011 às 19:29)

Parabéns *Prof BioGeo*


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2011 às 19:56)

Parabéns a mais um dos nossos aniversariantes, *Prof BioGeo*


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2011 às 21:16)

Muitos parabéns Prof BioGeo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2011 às 21:41)

Muitos Parabéns Prof BioGeo


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2011 às 01:03)

Muitos parabéns *Meteo Caldas*


----------



## Teles (6 Mar 2011 às 01:10)

Parabéns METEO CALDAS


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Mar 2011 às 01:53)

Muitos Parabéns METEO CALDAS!!!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 11:05)

Muitos Parabéns Meteo Caldas


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2011 às 11:56)

Sinceros parabéns *Meteo Caldas*...


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2011 às 12:07)

Muitos parabéns, amigo *Meteo Caldas*


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 12:46)

Parabéns Meteo Caldas


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2011 às 14:17)

Muitos parabéns Meteo Caldas


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2011 às 15:15)

Muitos parabéns Meteo Caldas

Felicidades


----------



## jorge1990 (6 Mar 2011 às 16:07)

Parabéns Meteo Caldas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2011 às 18:55)

Muitos ao parabéns ao Meteo Caldas .


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mar 2011 às 20:49)

Muitos parabéns, Meteo Caldas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Mar 2011 às 22:06)

Parabéns Meteos Caldas


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2011 às 22:33)

Muitos Parabéns Meteo Caldas!


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Mar 2011 às 23:27)

Parabéns, *Meteo Caldas*.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Mar 2011 às 23:55)

O Meu Muito Obrigado a todos os que se lembraram do meu aniversario


----------



## Teles (17 Mar 2011 às 00:30)

PARABÉNS ajrebelo


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mar 2011 às 01:01)

Um tornado de chocolate é qualquer coisa de original...

Um grande abraço de parabéns *ajrebelo* por mais um ano de vida.
Muitas felicidades e muitos mais se repitam...


----------



## Veterano (17 Mar 2011 às 08:49)

Muitos parabéns, amigo Rebelo, votos de um dia bem passado e um grande abraço.


----------



## Kraliv (17 Mar 2011 às 09:57)

Muitos parabéns!!



Abraço amigo


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2011 às 10:12)

Muitos Parabéns ajrebelo! Um excelente dia de aniversário!

PS: Se houver possibilidades de uma fatia desse "tornado de chocolate" chegar aqui ao Algarve, prometo que a tratarei como ela merece!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Mar 2011 às 10:14)

Um Feliz Dia de Aniversario *ajrebelo*


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2011 às 10:38)

Muitos Parabéns ajrebelo .


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2011 às 11:13)

Muitos parabéns ajrebelo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mar 2011 às 12:33)

Muitos parabéns ajrebelo!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Mar 2011 às 12:51)

Os meus sinceros parabéns, *ajrebelo*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2011 às 13:30)

Um abraço ao Rebelo.

Muitos parabéns.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2011 às 14:55)

Um abraço *ajrebelo*
Que tenhas um dia feliz


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2011 às 15:05)

Muitos parabéns *ajrebelo*

Felicidades e trovoadas


----------



## jorge1990 (17 Mar 2011 às 15:52)

Parabéns *ajrebelo*


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2011 às 16:03)

Muitos Parabéns, *ajrebelo*! 
Muitas felicidades.

E, já agora, aproveito e também quero dar os parabéns aos outros membros que já fizeram, mas não tive a oportunidade de lhes dar uma palavrinha.


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2011 às 19:38)

Muitos parabéns Chef Rebelo!! 


Um dia muito feliz! Abraço


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mar 2011 às 21:55)

ajrebelo muitos parabéns, que tenhas um resto de dia muito feliz


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2011 às 22:17)

Muitos parabéns ao ajrebelo .


----------



## actioman (17 Mar 2011 às 23:59)

Não podia deixar de aqui manifestar igualmente os meus sinceros parabéns ao colega e velho amigo Rebelo! 

Que tenha sido um grande dia para ti e que esta nova etapa das tuas 51 primaveras () sejam de harmonia, muita saúde e felicidade! E já agora 1 ou 2 trombas marinhas e o mesmo para os tornados! 

Um abraço


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Mar 2011 às 13:54)

actioman disse:


> Não podia deixar de aqui manifestar igualmente os meus sinceros parabéns ao colega e velho amigo Rebelo!
> 
> Que tenha sido um grande dia para ti e que esta nova etapa das tuas 51 primaveras () sejam de harmonia, muita saúde e felicidade! E já agora 1 ou 2 trombas marinhas e o mesmo para os tornados!
> 
> Um abraço



SABES QUE EU NUNCA PERDI A ESPERANÇA ( PIRIQUITAS )



Teles disse:


> PARABÉNS ajrebelo



Um obrigado a todos foi um dia feliz, junto de família e namorada. O bolo é lindo mas não sobrou 

Beijos e abraços


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mar 2011 às 08:32)

Parabéns *Lightning*! Votos de um excelente dia!


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2011 às 08:57)

Muitos parabéns, *Lightning*, que tenhas um dia bem feliz.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2011 às 09:15)

Muitos parabéns, Lightning.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2011 às 09:16)

Muitos parabéns, Lightning


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Mar 2011 às 09:24)

Muitos Parabéns, *Lightning*


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mar 2011 às 09:37)

Muitos parabéns, Lightning.


----------



## jorge1990 (23 Mar 2011 às 09:45)

Muitos parabéns, _*Lightning*_
Votos de um dia muito feliz.


----------



## Teles (23 Mar 2011 às 10:14)

Parabéns Lightning!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2011 às 14:04)

Muitos parabéns Lightning


----------



## actioman (23 Mar 2011 às 15:37)

Muitos parabéns ao colega Lightning! 

Um grande dia para ti! E quem sabe pode ser que hoje...


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mar 2011 às 15:40)

Muitos parabéns,* Lightning*!


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mar 2011 às 17:38)

Muitos parabéns *Lightning* por mais um aniversário!
Votos sinceros de continuação de um excelente dia certamente especial.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2011 às 18:18)

actioman disse:


> Muitos parabéns ao colega Lightning!
> 
> Um grande dia para ti! E quem sabe pode ser que hoje...


Em cima dele não. 
Parabéns Lightning!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mar 2011 às 19:24)

Os meus sinceros parabéns Lightning, e que grande dia para se fazer anos, o dia da metereologia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2011 às 19:30)

Muitos parabéns ao Ligthning .


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2011 às 21:20)

Obrigado a todos. 



actioman disse:


> Muitos parabéns ao colega Lightning!
> 
> Um grande dia para ti! E quem sabe pode ser que hoje...





SpiderVV disse:


> Em cima dele não.



Ainda não foi desta que me fizeram festa ao ar livre... 



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Os meus sinceros parabéns Lightning, e que grande dia para se fazer anos, o dia da metereologia



Ora pois, que belo dia que eu escolhi  para nascer... ^^

Mais uma vez obrigado a todos.


----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2011 às 00:31)

Parabéns atrasados *Lightning*

Felicidades


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2011 às 00:35)

Muitos parabéns Lightning 

Desejo também os parabéns a todos os outros aniversariantes a quem eu não desejei.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mar 2011 às 19:36)

Parabéns atrasados Lightning!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mar 2011 às 02:12)

Muitos parabéns *MSantos* por mais um aniversário.


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2011 às 09:42)

Muitos parabéns, MSANTOS.


----------



## Norther (28 Mar 2011 às 11:32)

parabens MSantos


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Mar 2011 às 12:16)

Muitos parabéns aos 3 aniversariantes de hoje, *Cloudscape*, *Tiago Moreno* e *MSantos*!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2011 às 12:41)

Muitos parabéns MSANTOS


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2011 às 14:05)

Muitos parabéns ao MSantos .


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Mar 2011 às 14:17)

Parabéns MSantos


----------



## João Soares (28 Mar 2011 às 16:25)

Muitos Parabéns, *MSantos*!!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2011 às 17:35)

Parabéns, MSantos!!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Mar 2011 às 18:08)

Muitos Parabéns,*MSantos*


----------



## Z13 (28 Mar 2011 às 19:00)

Parabéns conterrâneo! 

Até a chuvinha apareceu para cumprimentar o aniversariante!

Muitas felicidades!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Mar 2011 às 19:57)

Muitos parabéns MSantos!!!
Abraço


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2011 às 21:46)

Parabéns MSantos, e também aos outros 2 aniversariantes de hoje!


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 22:26)

Parabéns MSantos


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2011 às 23:22)

Felicidades Mário Santos, 

Aproveita bem este aniversário, e diverte-te !!


----------



## actioman (29 Mar 2011 às 00:29)

Apesar de atrasados 27 minutos , não podia deixar de enviar aqui os meus sinceros parabéns ao colega *MSantos*! 

Espero que tenhas tido um grande dia! Sei que para ser memorável tinha de haver pelo menos 1 metros de neve em Bragança, mas ainda não foi desta! 

Abraço!


----------



## MSantos (29 Mar 2011 às 02:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Felicidades Mário Santos,
> 
> Aproveita bem este aniversário, e diverte-te !!



Muito obrigado a todos os que vieram aqui deixar uma mensagem de parabéns... Não é Mário mas sim *Miguel Santos*!  

Quanto à neve no fim de Março era difícil, mas era bonito


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2011 às 09:23)

Parabéns a todos aqueles que não pude parabenizar durante a minha ausência...


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2011 às 10:26)

Descuidei-me desta, muitos parabéns MSantos, atrasados .


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2011 às 00:11)

Muitos parabéns Mário Barros. tás a ficar velho


----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2011 às 00:13)

Muitos parabéns Mário Barros!


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2011 às 00:14)

Parabéns Mário um dia muito bem passado! vais ter um dia de anos quentinho :P


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Abr 2011 às 00:27)

Muitos parabéns *Mário Barros*!!!!!

Grande Abraço!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Abr 2011 às 01:21)

Muitos parabéns *Mário Barros*! 

Votos de um excelente dia!


----------



## meteo (5 Abr 2011 às 01:27)

Parabéns Mário Barros!!
Um bom dia,e se possível com belas rajadas de vento para atenuar o calor!


----------



## Norther (5 Abr 2011 às 02:13)

parabéns Mário Barros


----------



## Veterano (5 Abr 2011 às 08:44)

Muitos parabéns, *Mário Barros*, votos de um dia bem passado.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Abr 2011 às 09:55)

Muitos Parabéns *Mario Barros*,abraço


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2011 às 10:02)

Muitos parabéns, Mário!
Que tenhas um bom dia.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2011 às 10:02)

Muitos Parabéns Mário Barros!
E um óptimo dia de aniversário!


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Abr 2011 às 11:12)

Muitos parabéns *Mário Barros* por mais um aninho de vida. Abraço...


----------



## vitamos (5 Abr 2011 às 11:13)

Muitos parabéns Mário!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2011 às 13:59)

Muitos parabéns ao nosso super Mário ,tenhas um bom dia .


----------



## João Soares (5 Abr 2011 às 14:13)

Mário, Parabéns! 

Que tenhas um dia bom! Felicidades.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Abr 2011 às 14:38)

Prabéns Mário Barros, espero que tenhas um dia muito feliz, abraços.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2011 às 15:41)

Parabéns Mário! Festeja-o bem.


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2011 às 15:48)

Muitos parabéns *Mário*


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Abr 2011 às 16:37)

Parabéns *Mário*


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2011 às 18:22)

Mário, muitos parabéns .


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Abr 2011 às 19:49)

Muitos Parabéns Mário! 

Excelente dia de aniversario este, com cheirinho a Verão.


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2011 às 20:23)

Muitos parabéns Mário

Abraço felicidades


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2011 às 22:58)

Parabéns Mário! Um abraço transmontano!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Abr 2011 às 23:00)

Parabéns Mário!!
Abraço!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2011 às 23:23)

Mário Barros, parabéns!

O SUPER MÁRIO FAZ ANOS!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2011 às 00:23)

Agradecimentos a todos aqueles que me deram os parabéns.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Abr 2011 às 00:31)

Parabéns Mario apesar de atrasados 35 minutos


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Abr 2011 às 00:46)

Parabéns *Aurélio*!


----------



## Teles (6 Abr 2011 às 00:47)

Parabéns Aurélio


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2011 às 00:52)

Muitos parabéns *Aurélio*


----------



## Hazores (6 Abr 2011 às 02:10)

parabéns a estes dois amantes da meteorologia, ao mário já foi um bocadinho atrasado, mas o que conta é a intenção


----------



## meteo (6 Abr 2011 às 11:46)

Muitos Parabéns Aurélio!
Um excelente dia


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Abr 2011 às 11:53)

Muitos parabéns *Aurélio*, feliz aniversário!


----------



## João Soares (6 Abr 2011 às 12:06)

Muitos Parabéns, Aurélio!


----------



## Veterano (6 Abr 2011 às 12:09)

Muitpa parabéns, *Aurélio*!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Abr 2011 às 12:29)

Muitos Parabéns,*Aurelio*


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2011 às 13:31)

Muitos parabéns Aurélio


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2011 às 14:00)

Muitos Parabéns, Aurélio!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2011 às 14:18)

Muitos parabéns ao Aurélio .


----------



## jorge1990 (6 Abr 2011 às 15:40)

Muitos parabéns *Aurélio*


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2011 às 15:40)

Parabéns, Aurélio...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Abr 2011 às 17:38)

Muitos parabéns Aurélio!!!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2011 às 19:45)

Parabéns ao marafado Aurélio!!!


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2011 às 21:40)

Parabéns *Aurélio*... Felicidades


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2011 às 22:25)

Muitos parabéns aurélio


----------



## Z13 (6 Abr 2011 às 22:57)

Parabéns Aurélio!! Um abraço "cá da outra ponta"!


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Abr 2011 às 23:49)

Parabéns Aurélio!


----------



## MSantos (7 Abr 2011 às 01:19)

Parabéns *Manuel Brito*


----------



## Teles (7 Abr 2011 às 11:34)

Parabéns ManuelBrito um feliz dia


----------



## Norther (7 Abr 2011 às 13:28)

Parabéns Aurélio e ManuelBrito


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2011 às 14:14)

Parabéns Manuel Brito


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2011 às 14:14)

Muitos parabéns ao Manuel Brito .


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2011 às 16:14)

Parabéns Manuel Brito


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2011 às 16:21)

Boa tarde a todos,

Queria agradecer a todos os meus camaradas amantes da meteorologistas pelos votos de um feliz dia de aniversário, e votos esses que agradeço do fundo do meu coração, e não esquecerei jamais.
Queria ainda apenas dizer que espero que este meu ano novo que estou agora iniciar, seja melhor que o ultimo e que seja recheado de felicidade, saúde, paz, e muita alegria.
Agradeços a todos os meus camaradas e estimados colegas do mundo da meteorologia ... um muito obrigado! Adoro-vos !

Cumprimentos e abraços, a todos os amantes da meteorologia.

Um muito obrigado !!


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Abr 2011 às 16:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Agradeços a todos os meus camaradas e estimados colegas do mundo da meteorologia ... um muito obrigado! Adoro-vos !
> 
> ...



Boas

Os meus parabéns ao AURÉLIO E AO BRITO que tenham um ano feliz.

o Srº Anticiclone passou-se ( Adoro-vos ! )  é a idade.

Abraços


----------



## Mjhb (7 Abr 2011 às 19:53)

Os meus parabéns ao Manuel Brito.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Abr 2011 às 20:40)

Parabéns *Manuel Brito*, e parabéns atrasados ao *Aurélio*!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Abr 2011 às 22:20)

Muitos parabéns Manuel Brito!!!
Abraço!


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 11:24)

Ena pá, tantos 

Muitos parabéns nandonote, 4ESTAÇÕES, Curiosa* .


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2011 às 11:34)

Os meus parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje...


nandonote, 4ESTAÇÕES, Curiosa*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Abr 2011 às 12:16)

Hoje são logo três!!! 
Para compensar os dias em que minguem fez!!

Muitos parabéns nandonote, 4ESTAÇÕES, Curiosa*!!!


(as vossas festas trazem a chuva)


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2011 às 12:41)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes... nandonote, 4ESTAÇÕES e Curiosa*


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

Meu amigo Geiras, muito parabéns 

Que bela forma de começar o dia, com trovoada assustadora.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2011 às 00:01)

Parabéns Geiras  Mas manda a trovoada embora.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Abr 2011 às 00:03)

Muitos parabéns Geiras!!!

Abraço!!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2011 às 00:17)

Muitos parabéns Geiras


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2011 às 08:25)

Feliz aniversário, Geiras.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Abr 2011 às 13:58)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje,principalmente ao *Geiras* e ao *Jota21*


----------



## Mjhb (19 Abr 2011 às 14:14)

Parabéns Geiras e Jota21!


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2011 às 14:56)

Parabéns ao *Geiras* e ao *Jota21*


Tiveram uma bela prenda esta madrugada


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 14:58)

Mas que belo início de madrugada... das melhores trovoadas que alguma vez vi e ouvi. Obrigado S. Pedro pela trovoada 

Muito obrigado a todos e um abraço 

Já agora, parabéns aqui ao meu possível familiar, que vim a descubrir, coincidência ou não, faz anos no mesmo dia que eu e tem o mesmo apelido que eu, Geirinhas 

Muitos parabéns jota21


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Abr 2011 às 15:38)

Obrigado a quem se lembrou, e a quem se vier a lembrar (fica desde já o agradecimento) do meu aniversário.
 Os meus parabéns para todos os que fazem anos neste dia.

 Tenho andado "fugido" da participação neste fórum, embora o continue a consultar diariamente. 
 Para todos continuação deste excelente "trabalho".


----------



## jorge1990 (19 Abr 2011 às 15:41)

Muitos parabéns *Geiras* e *Jota21*


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Abr 2011 às 21:41)

Parabéns *Geiras* e *Jota*!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2011 às 21:44)

Muitos parabéns Jota e Geiras .


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Abr 2011 às 22:11)

Muitas felicidades jota21 e Geiras


----------



## actioman (19 Abr 2011 às 23:45)

Os meu sinceros parabéns aos colegas jota21 e Geiras. E a todos os que me esqueci e entretanto também celebraram o seu dia do nascimento! 

A todos por igual, tenha eu reparado ou me tenha passado desapercebido o vosso aniversário . Tenham uma forma de ver as coisas parecida com o meu ponto de visto ou completamente antagónico ao meu, a todos um grande PARABÉNS, porque há algo que nos une e é a nossa querida meteorologia, logo só podem ser grandes pessoas! 

Abraço.


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 23:46)

Obrigado a todos, abraço


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Abr 2011 às 01:34)

Muitos parabéns por mais um aniversário *Geiras*! Atrasados mas a intenção perdura...


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 01:51)

joseoliveira disse:


> Muitos parabéns por mais um aniversário *Geiras*! Atrasados mas a intenção perdura...



Nunca é tarde! Obrigado


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 00:02)

Parabéns a você, nesta data querida muitas felicidades muitos anos de vida !

Parabéns Miguel


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2011 às 00:05)

Muitos parabéns Miguel


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2011 às 00:41)

Parabéns Miguel


----------



## Geiras (23 Abr 2011 às 00:46)

Feliz aniversário Miguel


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Abr 2011 às 07:35)

Muitos Parabéns *Miguel*!

Votos de um excelente dia. Um abraço!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2011 às 08:29)

Muitos parabéns ao Miguel. 

Um grande abraço.


----------



## Veterano (23 Abr 2011 às 09:36)

Muitos parabéns,* Miguel *e um grande abraço de amizade.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Abr 2011 às 10:18)

Os meus sinceros parabéns ao Miguel. Que tenha um óptimo dia.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Abr 2011 às 10:30)

Muitos Parabéns *Miguel*


----------



## João Soares (23 Abr 2011 às 10:53)

Muitos Parabéns, *Miguel!* 

Que tenhas um bom dia, junto da família e dos amigos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Abr 2011 às 10:54)

Muitos parabéns Miguel!!!  Abraço
E boa Pascoa!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Abr 2011 às 16:13)

Parabéns miguel e que tenhas também uma boa páscoa


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2011 às 16:20)

Parabéns Miguel, bem-vindo aos 30.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Abr 2011 às 17:03)

Pá, *Miguel*, os "intas" são aquela coisa que só quem por lá passa (ainda lá estou!) é que pode avaliar..., para mim tem sido a melhor década! 
Muitos parabéns por mais um aniversário.
Felicidades...


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2011 às 17:58)

Muito obrigado meus amigos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2011 às 21:34)

Muitos parabéns ao Miguel .


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Abr 2011 às 01:51)

Parabens Grande Miguel...


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2011 às 02:38)

Mais uma vez um muito obrigado a todos  um forte abraço


----------



## Norther (24 Abr 2011 às 17:04)

parabéns Miguel


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Abr 2011 às 01:36)

Boas

Parabéns Maninho Miguel, quem diria que já lá vão 5 anos desta paixão tinhas 25 na altura, ehehehe, muita saúde e TROVOADASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. 

Aquele abraço


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Abr 2011 às 20:06)

Embora atrasados, os meus parabéns Miguel!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2011 às 20:23)

Já fora de tempo, mas aqui fica os meus parabéns ao Miguel.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2011 às 00:07)

Parabéns Andrés!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2011 às 00:10)

Muitos parabéns andres


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2011 às 00:13)

Muitos Parabéns, *Andrés*!


----------



## MSantos (1 Mai 2011 às 01:33)

Parabéns andres, felicidades

Que sorte nascer num dia de feriado


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mai 2011 às 10:20)

Já te dei os parabéns de uma forma mais pessoal, mas parabéns, André!


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mai 2011 às 10:55)

Muitos parabéns *andres* por mais um aniversário.
É Domingo e por isso um óptimo dia para festejar. 
Felicidades...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mai 2011 às 11:08)

Muitos parabéns andres


----------



## Veterano (1 Mai 2011 às 11:32)

Um feliz aniversário, Andres.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mai 2011 às 12:49)

Muitos parabéns andres!!!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2011 às 13:32)

Parabéns andres!
Feliz dia de aniversário.

E já agora, parabéns aos aniversariantes dos últimos dias.


----------



## jorge1990 (1 Mai 2011 às 14:51)

Parabéns *andres*


----------



## Geiras (1 Mai 2011 às 18:04)

Feliz aniversário André!!!!

Espero que tenhas tido um dia muito feliz e que assim seja o resto da noite


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2011 às 18:11)

Muitos parabéns ao andres .


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Mai 2011 às 18:19)

Muitos Parabéns Andres


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mai 2011 às 22:36)

Muitos Parabéns *andres*! 

Espero que tenhas tido um excelente dia de aniversário.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2011 às 22:54)

Parabéns Andres!!


----------



## AnDré (1 Mai 2011 às 23:06)

Parabéns *andres*, pelos 15!


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2011 às 18:05)

Muito obrigado a todos .


----------



## Teles (12 Mai 2011 às 00:58)

Os meus sinceros parabéns veterano que tenhas um dia muito feliz e rodeado de pessoas boas


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2011 às 01:08)

Muitos parabéns Veterano


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2011 às 01:25)

Parabéns Veterano!! desejo um dia bem passado junto de quem mais gostas! um grande abraço


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Mai 2011 às 01:53)

Boas

Já estou com saudades do Senhor  Parabéns meu amigo Veterano um forte abraço, desejo as maiores felicidades, a ver se apareces por Sesimbra.

Abraços


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Mai 2011 às 02:27)

Muitos parabéns Veterano!!!! 

Grande abraço!!


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2011 às 07:32)

Muitos Parabéns ao Conterrâneo Veterano!


----------



## vitamos (12 Mai 2011 às 10:18)

Muitos parabéns Veterano!


----------



## ACalado (12 Mai 2011 às 10:25)

Parabéns Veterano  Abraço


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Mai 2011 às 11:53)

Muitos Parabéns Veterano,abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2011 às 12:21)

Muitos parabéns ao Veterano .


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mai 2011 às 14:33)

Muitos parabéns ao Veterano


----------



## jorge1990 (12 Mai 2011 às 14:42)

Muitos parabéns, Veterano


----------



## MSantos (12 Mai 2011 às 17:40)

Muitos parabéns ao nosso companheiro *Vetereno*


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2011 às 17:41)

Parabéns Veterano!


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Mai 2011 às 18:28)

Muitos parabéns Lynce e em especial ao Veterano!


----------



## Geiras (12 Mai 2011 às 20:31)

Feliz aniversário ao *Veterano*


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Mai 2011 às 21:04)

Ora por aqui também, porque não?!
Votos sinceros de que tenha passado um excelente dia certamente para si muito especial...
Muitos parabéns *Veterano* e aquele abraço.


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2011 às 21:35)

Meus bons amigos, é do fundo do coração que agradeço os vossos votos. Nestes tempos dificeis, a amizade assume um valor imensurável.

 Ergo uma taça de champanhe em vossa homenagem, só tenho pena de não o fazer convosco, a não ser que alguém esteja perto do Aviz, aí sim, estaria em boa companhia.

 Um grande abraço a todos que se lembraram de mim, vamos organizar um novo Encontro, estou a trabalhar nesse sentido.


----------



## Z13 (12 Mai 2011 às 23:17)

Amigo Veterano, ainda vou a tempo!

O trabalho não me deixou vir aqui mais cedo... mas fica o registo de votos de muita felicidade, saúde e, porque não, dinheiro!

Abraços brigantinos!


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Mai 2011 às 23:36)

Quase ao fim do dia, mas acho que ainda a tempo. 

Muitos Parabéns Veterano.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2011 às 17:17)

Muitos parabéns amigo VETERANO, peço desculpa por ter desejado tão tarde, mas ando cheio de trabalhho.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2011 às 01:37)

Muitos Parabéns* Gil_Algarvio*! Votos de um dia feliz.


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2011 às 09:18)

Parabéns *Gil_Algarvio*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mai 2011 às 09:32)

Muitos parabéns Gil_Algarvio, mas o que era bom é que fosses hoje brindado com uma boa trovoada


----------



## Veterano (24 Mai 2011 às 10:43)

Muitos parabéns, *Gil_Algarvio*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Mai 2011 às 11:08)

Muitos Parabéns *Gil_Algarvio*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2011 às 12:20)

Muitos parabéns Gil Algarvio 

Hoje deves ter trovoadas como presente


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mai 2011 às 17:47)

Muitos parabéns Gil Algarvio


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Mai 2011 às 21:38)

Muitos parabéns *Gil_Algarvio*!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2011 às 21:40)

Muitos parabéns ao Gil_Algarvio .


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mai 2011 às 21:50)

Parabéns Gil Algarvio!  Um óptimo dia para ti!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2011 às 22:09)

Muitos parabéns Gil_Algarvio!


----------



## Lightning (24 Mai 2011 às 22:22)

Parabéns, Gil_Algarvio.


----------



## Geiras (24 Mai 2011 às 22:36)

Muitos parabéns Gil_Algarvio!


----------



## Teles (25 Mai 2011 às 00:04)

Parabéns amigo Sul e que tenhas um dia muito feliz e cheio de coisas boas


----------



## Geiras (25 Mai 2011 às 00:06)

Muitos parabéns Saul


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Mai 2011 às 01:48)

Muitos parabéns *Saul*!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Mai 2011 às 03:06)

Boas pessoal!! 
Obrigado a todos os que ontem se lembraram de mim!! Grande abraço!!

Quanto as trovoadas tal como eu desconfie ontem nem uma!!
Vamos ver o que vamos ter hoje que ja tenho mais esperança!! 



Muitos parabéns Saul!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2011 às 10:03)

Muitos Parabéns Saul


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2011 às 12:51)

Muitos parabéns Saul


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2011 às 12:57)

Muitos parabéns ao nosso colega *Saul*


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 13:36)

Muitos parabéns Saul!
Que tanta Bárbara te proteja do trovão. Mas que te dê a oportunidade de fotografar muitos e bons! 

----------------

Parabéns atrasados ao Gil_Algarvio.
Felicidades.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2011 às 13:44)

Muitos parabéns Saul


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2011 às 14:30)

Muitos parabéns ao Saul


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2011 às 15:13)

Parabéns Saul! Que faças muitas mais caçadas com boas células. Talvez um tornadito?


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2011 às 16:43)

Muitos Parabéns, Saul! 

E desde já, Parabéns atrasados ao Gil Algarvio!


----------



## Veterano (25 Mai 2011 às 17:52)

Feliz aniversário, *Saul*.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mai 2011 às 18:16)

Ao *Gil_Algarvio* e ao *Saul Monteiro* um abraço de sinceros parabéns.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mai 2011 às 20:13)

Muitos Parabéns *Saul*.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mai 2011 às 22:51)

Muitos Parabéns Saul!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2011 às 23:14)

Muitos Parabéns Gil Algarvio e Saul Monteiro.


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 00:19)

Muitos parabéns *algarvio1980* e *Pedro*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2011 às 00:26)

Muitos parabéns Pedro e Algarvio


----------



## Veterano (30 Mai 2011 às 08:50)

Muitos parabéns *algarvio1980* e *Pedro*!


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2011 às 09:45)

Muitos Parabéns, *Algarvio1980* e *Pedro*!


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Mai 2011 às 12:23)

Muitos parabéns, *algarvio1980* e *Pedro*!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mai 2011 às 13:54)

Muitos parabéns vizinho Algarvio1980!
 Um belo dia de aniversário para ti!


PS: e já agora, aos outros 2 aniversariantes de hoje, o Pedro e o netobenja.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mai 2011 às 17:15)

Muitos parabéns Algarvio1980, e também parabéns aos outros 2 aniversariantes Pedro e o netobenja.


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Mai 2011 às 17:25)

Parabéns* Algarvio1980*, ao *Pedro* e *netobenja*.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mai 2011 às 17:29)

Parabéns Algarvio1980, Pedro e netobenja


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2011 às 18:30)

Muitos parabens*Algarvio1980 *e *Pedro*, felicidades


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Mai 2011 às 21:32)

Muitos Parabéns *Algarvio1980* e *Pedro*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2011 às 22:52)

Muitos parabéns Algarvio1980 e Pedro .


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2011 às 23:23)

Muito obrigado a todos.  Já agora desejo muitos parabéns ao *Pedro*.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2011 às 23:32)

Parabéns algarvio1980 e Pedro!

Muitas felicidades!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2011 às 12:04)

Com a forte trovoada de ontem, não me foi possível vir ao fórum, mas desde já agradeço a todos...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Mai 2011 às 18:57)

Parabéns atrasados algarvio1980 e Pedro!!


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Mai 2011 às 21:13)

Já atrasados mas desejados muitos parabéns ao *algarvio1980* e ao *Pedro*. 
Felicidades aos dois.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jun 2011 às 12:56)

Parabéns *Silknet*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Jun 2011 às 15:19)

Muitos parabéns Silknet!!


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jun 2011 às 19:30)

Muitos parabéns, Silknet!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jun 2011 às 19:30)

Parabéns Silknet


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2011 às 16:18)

Parabéns *I_Pereira*


----------



## Norther (6 Jun 2011 às 16:37)

parabens  I_Pereira e Silknet tb ao algarvio1980, Pedro e netobenja mais atrasados, tudo de bom, abraso


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jun 2011 às 17:45)

Parabéns I_Pereira .


----------



## Geiras (15 Jun 2011 às 00:26)

Feliz aniversário *HotSpot*


----------



## I_Pereira (15 Jun 2011 às 01:56)

Agradecimentos atrasados


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2011 às 07:25)

Muitos parabéns *HotSpot*


----------



## Veterano (15 Jun 2011 às 08:48)

Feliz aniversário, *HotSpot*.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2011 às 09:28)

Então Muitos Parabéns Hotspot!
Um feliz dia de aniversário junto dos teus!
Abraço!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2011 às 09:34)

Muitos parabéns, Hotspot, que passes um dia feliz...


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jun 2011 às 10:11)

Parabéns *HotSpot*! Votos de um bom dia.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jun 2011 às 10:16)

HotSpot, parabéns !


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2011 às 12:17)

Um feliz aniversário HotSpot


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2011 às 12:28)

Feliz dia de aniversário hotspot


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2011 às 13:04)

Muitos parabens, hotspot.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2011 às 13:14)

Muitos parabéns ao HotSpot


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jun 2011 às 13:45)

Parabéns HotSpot!


----------



## jorge1990 (15 Jun 2011 às 14:52)

Parabéns HotSpot


----------



## Mago (15 Jun 2011 às 17:09)

Parabéns hotspot !


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2011 às 18:09)

Muitos parabéns HotSpot


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2011 às 22:39)

Muitos Parabéns Hotspot. Um abraço.


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Jun 2011 às 23:46)

Muitos parabéns *HotSpot*!


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2011 às 23:47)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2011 às 23:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Obrigado a todos



Parabens HotSpot!! ainda vim a tempo


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Jun 2011 às 21:35)

Parabéns atrasados *Hotspot*


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2011 às 00:55)

Muitos parabéns ao nosso companheiro *João Soares*, felicidades


----------



## Teles (19 Jun 2011 às 01:25)

Muitos parabéns João Soares e que tenhas um dia cheio de alegria junto daqueles que adoras


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Jun 2011 às 01:53)

Muitos parabéns *João Soares*, que tenhas um dia feliz e cheio de coisas boas!


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jun 2011 às 09:15)

João, parabéns ..


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2011 às 10:50)

Feliz aniversário João


----------



## jorge1990 (19 Jun 2011 às 12:18)

Parabéns, *João Soares*


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2011 às 13:51)

Muitos parabéns, Soares!


----------



## Geiras (19 Jun 2011 às 13:58)

Muitos parabéns Soares


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2011 às 20:45)

Muitos parabéns ao Joâo Soares


----------



## Veterano (19 Jun 2011 às 21:08)

Amigo e vizinho João, espero que o teu dia de aniversário te esteja a correr pelo melhor!

 Muitos parabéns e um grande abraço.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jun 2011 às 23:51)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes do dia e a todos os que fizeram anos nestes últimos dias e eu não felicitei!!

O trabalho tem sido muito e é complicado!!

Grandes abraços


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2011 às 01:13)

Quero agradecer a todos pelo acto de me terem dados os parabéns! 

Só um pequeno reparo, a minha mensagem a dar os parabéns ao Hotspot não chegou a ser enviada, maldita net dos telemóveis. Mas desde já os parabéns.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jun 2011 às 17:06)

Por impossibilidade, ontem não cheguei a dar os parabéns ao nosso colega João, mas felicito-o hoje.

Parabéns...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2011 às 09:13)

Muitos parabéns Aristocrata


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2011 às 11:31)

Muitos Parabéns ao companheiro *Aristocrata*. 

Obrigado, Pedro!


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2011 às 12:18)

Parabéns Aristocrata. Que tenha um dia fantástico.


----------



## Geiras (22 Jun 2011 às 14:03)

Feliz aniversário *Aristocrata*


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2011 às 14:07)

Parabéns Aristocrata


----------



## Norther (22 Jun 2011 às 14:38)

muitos parabens Aristocrata


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2011 às 15:48)

Muitos parabéns Aristocrata!


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2011 às 19:03)

Feliz aniversário *Aristocrata*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2011 às 20:55)

Muitos parabéns ao Aristocrata


----------



## jorge1990 (22 Jun 2011 às 21:16)

Parabéns *Aristocrata*


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jun 2011 às 21:24)

Muito obrigado a todos vós. 

É com agrado que vou passando por este espaço...
É só mais 1 ano mas valioso. Mais um na vossa companhia!
E agora com a minha estação on-line já pareço "mais respeitável"


----------



## Veterano (22 Jun 2011 às 21:27)

Muitos parabéns, *Aristocrata*


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Jun 2011 às 21:42)

Muitos parabéns *Aristocrata*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jun 2011 às 22:09)

Muitos Parabéns Aristocrata, e pço desculpa por não ter desejado também os parabéns ao joão que fez ontém, por isso cá vai, parabéns joão, e desculpa.


----------



## Teles (22 Jun 2011 às 22:40)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2011 às 00:49)

Muito obrigado a todos.

O champanhe (melhor: o espumante nacional) soube-me bem.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jun 2011 às 15:27)

João e Aristocrata, parabéns a ambos por mais um aniversário!

Desculpem o atraso.... mas é sentido!

Abraços


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2011 às 17:33)

Z13 disse:


> Desculpem o atraso.... mas é sentido!
> Abraços



Nunca estamos atrasados...
Um abraço e obrigado


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2011 às 11:48)

Parabéns ao *CidadeNeve*, ao *Rogério Martins* e ao *dahon*, que são os aniversariantes de hoje


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jun 2011 às 12:03)

Parabéns CidadeNeve,  Rogério Martins e dahon


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2011 às 14:49)

Parabéns CidadeNeve, Rogério Martins e especialmente ao dahon, meu "compatriota" viseense...


----------



## Norther (30 Jun 2011 às 14:52)

Parabéns ao CidadeNeve, ao Rogério Martins e ao dahon, que tenham um excelente dia


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2011 às 18:51)

Muitos Parabéns ao, CidadeNeve, ao Rogério Martins e ao dahon, que tenham um resto de dia feliz.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2011 às 21:40)

Muitos parabéns ao trio que faz anos hoje .


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2011 às 00:08)

Parabéns André, abraço e muitas felicidades


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jul 2011 às 00:14)

André PARABÉNS!


----------



## João Soares (9 Jul 2011 às 00:16)

AnDré _Alfacinha_, Felicidades e Muitos Parabéns, daqui do teu Amigo _Morcão_!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2011 às 00:28)

Muitos parabéns para o André o nosso moderador climatológico


----------



## Teles (9 Jul 2011 às 00:36)

Parabéns André e um forte abraço que tenhas um dia muito bem passado


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2011 às 00:50)

Parabéns André!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jul 2011 às 02:04)

Muitos parabéns André!!! Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2011 às 07:45)

Parabéns, André.

Quem diria, já os 25. 

Grande abraço.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2011 às 09:47)

Parabens Andre!


----------



## Veterano (9 Jul 2011 às 09:54)

Muitos parabéns, *André*, um forte abraço deste amigo nortenho, que tenhas um dia bem passado.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2011 às 11:12)

Parabéns, André.!


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jul 2011 às 16:01)

Muitos parabéns *AnDré*!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2011 às 17:31)

Muitos parabéns ao André .


----------



## jorge1990 (9 Jul 2011 às 17:43)

Parabéns *André*


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2011 às 17:50)

Muitos Parabéns André!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jul 2011 às 17:54)

Muitos parabéns André, que tenhas um dia bem passado, um forte abraço.


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2011 às 19:00)

Feliz aniversário André


----------



## Z13 (9 Jul 2011 às 22:30)

Grande André! Parabéns!

Um abraço brigantino...


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2011 às 14:00)

Obrigado a todos! =)

O dia foi de facto muito bom. 
1/4 de século já lá vai. Resta-me apenas 3/4 para a unidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jul 2011 às 17:55)

AnDré disse:


> Obrigado a todos! =)
> 
> O dia foi de facto muito bom.
> 1/4 de século já lá vai. Resta-me apenas 3/4 para a unidade.



Muitos parabéns André, e peço desculpa pelo atraso .


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2011 às 01:25)

Muitos parabéns Vitamos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Jul 2011 às 02:18)

Muitos parabéns Vitamos!!

Que tenhas um dia em grande!


----------



## Veterano (11 Jul 2011 às 08:34)

Feliz aniversário, *Vítor*, muitos parabéns.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Jul 2011 às 08:55)

Muitos parabéns *Vitamos*! Que tenhas um óptimo dia de aniversário.

Parabéns também ao *AnDré*, pois não tive oportunidade de postar aqui nesse dia.

Um grande abraço a estes dois amigos!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jul 2011 às 09:09)

Muitas felicidades Vitamos


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Jul 2011 às 10:32)

Muitos parabéns Vitamos


----------



## Z13 (11 Jul 2011 às 10:55)

Grande abraço Vitamos!

Um grande dia de aniversário   !


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2011 às 11:57)

Muitos Parabéns Vitamos!  Mais um da colheita de 80.

Muitos Parabéns André embora atrasados.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2011 às 14:56)

Muitos parabéns *vitamos*, felicidades


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2011 às 14:56)

Muitos parabéns ao Vitamos .


----------



## Norther (11 Jul 2011 às 15:06)

parabéns Vitamos


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2011 às 16:44)

Feliz aniversário Vitamos


----------



## jorge1990 (11 Jul 2011 às 16:51)

Parabéns *Vitamos*


----------



## Geiras (11 Jul 2011 às 17:27)

Um feliz aniversário ao Andre e ao Vitamos


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2011 às 20:11)

Os meus sinceros parabéns ao aniversariante do dia: vitamos.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jul 2011 às 20:51)

Muitos Parabéns Vitamos! um óptimo dia de aniversário!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2011 às 21:25)

Parabéns vitamos!


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Jul 2011 às 22:57)

Parabéns *Vitamos*!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2011 às 23:12)

*vitamos*, parabéns e felicidades


----------



## Teles (12 Jul 2011 às 00:12)

Muitos parabéns Ac-Cernax


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Jul 2011 às 00:25)

Parabéns *ac_cernax*!


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2011 às 01:10)

Muitos parabéns *ac_cernax*, felicidades


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Jul 2011 às 02:17)

Muitos Parabéns ac_cernax!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2011 às 02:28)

Parabéns ac_cernax!


----------



## Veterano (12 Jul 2011 às 08:17)

Muitos parabéns, *ac_cernax*, que passes um óptimo dia!


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2011 às 09:23)

Feliz aniversário ac_cernax


----------



## vitamos (12 Jul 2011 às 09:40)

Obrigado a todos pelas vossas felicitações!

Os meus votos de mais um bom ano a todos os últimos aniversariantes!

E os meus parabéns de hoje ao nosso representante de Cernache do Bonjardim, esse recanto tão belo de Portugal! Parabéns *ac_cernax*, tem um dia em grande!


----------



## Z13 (12 Jul 2011 às 10:15)

Um abraço, *ac_cernax* !

Um grande dia de aniversário!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jul 2011 às 15:59)

Muitos parabéns ac_cernax .


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2011 às 16:32)

Muitos parabéns, ac_cernax, que aproveite bem o seu dia de aniversário. ;-)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2011 às 17:14)

Muitos parabéns ao meu vizinho de distrito ac_cernax .


----------



## João Soares (12 Jul 2011 às 18:26)

Muitos Parabéns, *ac_cernax*! 

E, *Vitamos*, Parabéns atrasados.


----------



## jorge1990 (12 Jul 2011 às 19:08)

Parabéns *ac_cernax*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jul 2011 às 19:10)

Muitos Parabéns ac_cernax


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jul 2011 às 09:27)

Obrigado a todos pelas felicitações!


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jul 2011 às 11:15)

ac_cernax disse:


> Obrigado a todos pelas felicitações!


Ops...só agora! Mas mesmo assim parabéns *ac_cernax*


----------



## Norther (13 Jul 2011 às 16:45)

muitos parabens ac_cernax


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jul 2011 às 23:07)

Embora não apareça no fundo da página inicial como estando de parabéns, deixo aqui os meus sinceros parabéns ao nosso membro:

*martinus*

Deixo também os meus parabéns ao João Esteves


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Jul 2011 às 23:18)

Deixo também os meus parabéns ao João Esteves  e martinus!!!


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 22:49)

Deixo aqui as minhas felicitações atrasadas ao João Esteves e martinus!!!


----------



## Geiras (25 Jul 2011 às 02:13)

Muitos parabéns *ALBIMETEO*


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2011 às 02:29)

Parabéns *ALBIMETEO*, felicidades


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2011 às 03:28)

Parabéns Albimeteo!


----------



## Veterano (25 Jul 2011 às 08:54)

Muitos parabéns, *Albimeteo*


----------



## Z13 (25 Jul 2011 às 10:10)

Parabéns Albimeteo!!!

Bom aniversário!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2011 às 12:09)

Muitíssimos parabéns albimeteo, fazes anos no mesmo dia que o meu irmão


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2011 às 13:09)

Feliz aniversário Albimeteo


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2011 às 22:02)

Parabéns ao Albimeteo!


----------



## Norther (25 Jul 2011 às 22:35)

Parabéns Albimeteo, um abraso


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Jul 2011 às 23:20)

Parabéns Albimeteo, e muitos mais.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2011 às 00:14)

*ALBIMETEO *muitos parabéns...já lá vão uns minutos mas só agora reparei.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2011 às 17:40)

Muito agredecido pelas mensagens deixadas aqui ..desta vez foram passadas no Porto na companhia de pessoas amigas e com uma bela vista para o Douro .


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2011 às 20:39)

Parabéns atrasados ao nosso colega albicastrense.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2011 às 19:33)

Apresento as minhas felicitações ao colega aniversariante do dia: vifra...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Ago 2011 às 21:55)

Muitos Parabéns Vifra


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Ago 2011 às 23:29)

Muitos Parabéns Vifra


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 00:14)

Muitos parabéns Hazores e Jodamensil


----------



## FranciscoAlex (12 Ago 2011 às 13:48)

Parabéns aos dois aniversariantes


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2011 às 18:44)

Parabéns *Hazores e Jodamensil*


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2011 às 20:27)

Apresento os meus parabéns aos dois aniversariantes do dia,*Hazores e Jodamensil*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2011 às 00:11)

Muitos parabéns F_R e Paulo H


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2011 às 00:20)

Parabéns Paulo H e F_R!


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2011 às 00:24)

Parabéns *Paulo H* e *F_R*!

Existe a possibilidade de terem hoje uma bela prenda meteorológica 

Felicidades


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 00:33)

Parabéns Paulo H e F_R


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 00:43)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, *Pedro Canelas* e especialmente ao *Paulo H* e ao *F_R*


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2011 às 09:16)

Geiras disse:


> Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, *Pedro Canelas* e especialmente ao *Paulo H* e ao *F_R*



Faço minhas as palavras do nosso colega Geira. Desejo um óptimo dia aos aniversariantes.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2011 às 23:26)

Eia hoje é um dia concorrido. Parabéns para o *Pedro Canela*, para o *Paulo H* e para o *F_R*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2011 às 23:29)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes no dia de hoje .


----------



## Veterano (20 Ago 2011 às 23:59)

Muitos parabéns a quem fez anos hoje!


----------



## F_R (22 Ago 2011 às 19:50)

Ainda não tinha passado por este tópico.

Obrigado a todos


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2011 às 22:37)

Então ninguém dá os parabéns aos nosso membro 40ºC??

Parabéns *MeteoAlentejo*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Set 2011 às 22:39)

Muitos parabéns com certeza MeteoAlentejo!!!!!!!!!!!

Abraço


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 22:41)

Parabéns MeteoAlentejo


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 22:43)

Quero desejar os meus parabéns pelo aniversário ao *MeteoAlentejo*; tudo de bom para ti.

Um abraço.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2011 às 22:49)

Parabéns MeteoAlentejo!


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 23:13)

Muitos parabéns MeteoAlentejo..

Que tenhas um ano com muitos 40ºC´s e muita trovoada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Set 2011 às 08:24)

muito obrigado a todos


----------



## Iceberg (2 Set 2011 às 16:19)

Parabéns, MeteoAlentejo ! 

Desculpem, mas que mal vos pergunte: por onde andam os membros *Minho *(ainda faz parte da administração ?) e o *Nimboestrato *(acho que era esse o nick) com os seus textos artísticos ?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Set 2011 às 17:28)

Iceberg disse:


> Parabéns, MeteoAlentejo !
> 
> Desculpem, mas que mal vos pergunte: por onde andam os membros *Minho *(ainda faz parte da administração ?) e o *Nimboestrato *(acho que era esse o nick) com os seus textos artísticos ?



Estão ambos activos e presentes no fórum com a sua normal assiduidade...
Basta pesquisares por eles no separador "Membros".
E isto está no tópico errado.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2011 às 23:29)

Parabéns atrasados para o *MeteoAlentejo*, pena este tempo não andar muito para 40ºC mas enfim...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2011 às 00:47)

Muitos parabéns mr.philip


----------



## Geiras (7 Set 2011 às 01:47)

Feliz aniversario mr.philip!


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2011 às 01:48)

Parabéns *mr. phillip*, felicidades

Tem andando um pouco ausente do fórum mas também estamos na época baixa


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2011 às 03:32)

Parabéns mr. phillip!


----------



## Veterano (7 Set 2011 às 08:51)

Muitos parabéns,* mr. phillip*!


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Set 2011 às 12:27)

Parabéns, *mr. phillip*


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Set 2011 às 21:45)

Obrigado a todos...

De facto, ando um pouco desaparecido, com outras prioridades, e também a época não convida a grandes entusiasmos meteorológicos...
Abraços!


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2011 às 01:06)

Parabéns *Fernando*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Set 2011 às 01:51)

Muitos parabéns Fernando!!


----------



## Geiras (13 Set 2011 às 00:28)

Muitos parabéns José Oliveira


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2011 às 12:43)

Parabéns José Oliveira


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2011 às 21:15)

Muitos parabéns José e um forte abraço que tenhas um dia em cheio


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2011 às 22:34)

Parabéns José Oliveira, há muito que não aparece por cá


----------



## Veterano (14 Set 2011 às 10:37)

Parabéns atrasados ao amigo José Oliveira, espero que tenha sido um dia muito bem passado.


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Set 2011 às 12:20)

Boas

Parabéns José desculpa o atraso espero que tenhas um ano feliz 

Abraços


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2011 às 01:00)

Parabéns *Agreste*, felicidades


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2011 às 10:50)

Muitos parabéns Agreste


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2011 às 12:22)

Muitos Parabéns Agreste!


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2011 às 12:24)

Parabéns


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2011 às 12:30)

Parabéns ao aniversariante de hoje e aos atrasados a quem não dei


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2011 às 14:59)

Parabéns *Agreste*


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2011 às 15:42)

Parabéns Agreste


----------



## Veterano (15 Set 2011 às 16:03)

Parabéns, Agreste.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2011 às 16:37)

Muitos Parabéns vizinho Agreste! Um óptimo dia de aniversário!


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2011 às 16:48)

Feliz aniversário Agreste


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2011 às 21:36)

Muitos parabéns agreste


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2011 às 00:18)

Muito obrigado a todos pelas felicitações. Com 33 anos, o calendário já é um pouco indiferente... 

Mas há 33 anos, fazia muito vento quando me puseram cá. Curiosamente a noite de 14 para 15 também foi bastante ventosa...


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2011 às 14:01)

Parabéns *Rog*


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2011 às 15:47)

Muitos parabéns *Rog* .


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2011 às 17:34)

Muitos Parabéns Rog!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2011 às 19:17)

Muitos parabéns Rog


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2011 às 19:31)

Muitos Parabéns Rog!!!!!!
Abraço


----------



## Lightning (23 Set 2011 às 20:50)

Não podia nem conseguia deixar de vir aqui a este tópico.

Parabéns Rog  e um muito obrigado da minha parte.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2011 às 22:13)

Parabéns Rog!


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2011 às 21:59)

Obrigado a todos que aqui me deixaram uma mensagem de parabéns!


----------



## Geiras (24 Set 2011 às 23:38)

Espero que ainda dê para mais um! Parabéns atrasados Rog!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2011 às 09:54)

Muitos parabéns Brunomc


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2011 às 09:55)

Um feliz aniversário, Brunomc.


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2011 às 09:56)

Parabéns, *Brunomc*!


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2011 às 10:09)

Obrigado Mário, Veterano e João 

Já são 26 anos


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2011 às 10:20)

Brunomc disse:


> Já são 26 anos



  Eu diria que *apenas* são 26 anos.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2011 às 11:16)

Parabéns Brunomc


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2011 às 12:08)

Parabéns* Brunomc *


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Out 2011 às 18:45)

Happy birthday Burnomc


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2011 às 21:51)

Muitos Parabéns Bruno


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2011 às 21:55)

Muitos parabéns ao Burnomc .


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2011 às 22:42)

Mais um vez obrigado a todos


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2011 às 17:39)

*Parabéns República!*

Mais um pouco e vais desta para melhor tão mal te tratam...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2011 às 12:21)

Muitos parabéns lsalvador


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2011 às 12:48)

Muitos parabéns *Isalvador*.


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Out 2011 às 12:55)

Boas

Parabéns Isalvador, 

Abraços


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2011 às 15:26)

Parabéns *Lsalvador*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2011 às 15:36)

Muitos parabéns ao lsalvador .


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2011 às 15:47)

Muitos Parabéns lsalvador!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Out 2011 às 15:51)

Muitos Parabéns lsalvador!!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2011 às 16:56)

Parabéns, lsalvador!


----------



## lsalvador (6 Out 2011 às 20:07)

Um muito obrigado a todos


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2011 às 00:09)

Muitos parabéns lsalvador, já atrasados mas espero que tenhas tido um excelente dia


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Out 2011 às 23:30)

Parabéns a todos aqueles a quem não pude felicitar, especialmente ao ISalvador !

Parabéns !!


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 01:17)

Muitos parabéns Teles, e que tenhas um belo dia de temporal  

Abraços!


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 02:28)

Teles!!! Muitos Parabéns!


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Out 2011 às 03:00)

Muitos Parabéns caro amigo, *Teles*! 

Um abraço e que contes muitos, sempre com boa disposição.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2011 às 03:10)

Muitos parabéns Teles, e que contes muitos mais


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2011 às 03:12)

Muitos Parabéns *Teles*, espero que tenhas um grande dia, um abraço


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Out 2011 às 09:56)

Muitos Parabéns Teles!! abraço e claro, bom dia de chuva!! hehe


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 13:07)

Que os teus desejos se tornem realidade, Teles! 
Parabéns!! Nem vais precisar de soprar as velas. Abres a janela que o vento sopra-as por ti! eheh

Há tipos com muita sorte!:assobio:


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 13:19)

Parabéns Teles


----------



## Veterano (23 Out 2011 às 16:50)

Muitos parabéns, *Teles*, acumula o máximo de chuva que puderes!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 17:40)

Parabéns Teles

Não te esforces para apagar as velas...abres a janela que o vento trata disso
Aproveita o dia


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2011 às 19:25)

A todos o meu muito obrigado e foi um dia bem passado


----------



## Z13 (28 Out 2011 às 18:50)

Um abraço grande de parabéns ao nosso colega *Brigantia *que festeja hoje mais um aniversário!


Um abraço


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2011 às 19:04)

Um feliz aniversário Brigantia


----------



## Brigantia (1 Nov 2011 às 15:48)

Z13 disse:


> Um abraço grande de parabéns ao nosso colega *Brigantia *que festeja hoje mais um aniversário!
> 
> 
> Um abraço






Dan disse:


> Um feliz aniversário Brigantia



Obigado


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2011 às 10:18)

Parabéns alex vieria, parabens também para o Brigantia, desculpa o atraso


----------



## Veterano (2 Nov 2011 às 10:21)

Um grande abraço de parabéns *Brigantia*, desculpa o atraso.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2011 às 10:49)

Muitos parabéns alex vieira


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2011 às 11:22)

alex vieria, muitos parabéns!


----------



## Geiras (8 Nov 2011 às 23:39)

Parabéns Ricardo (thunderboy)


----------



## lsalvador (10 Nov 2011 às 11:06)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes do dia


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2011 às 11:11)

E que belo trio, hoje!

*ecobcg*, *spiritmind* e *jpmartins*!

Muitos parabéns! Votos de um dia bem passado!


Parabéns também aos aniversariantes da última semana.
Especialmente para o Brigantia, Alex Vieira e thunderboy.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2011 às 12:27)

Muitíssimos parabéns a todos 

ecobcg spiritmind e jpmartins


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2011 às 15:21)

Feliz aniversário ecobcg, spiritmind e jpmartins 


.


----------



## vitamos (10 Nov 2011 às 15:36)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes do dia 

Parabéns também a todos os aniversariantes dos últimos tempos que me esqueci de parabenizar


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2011 às 15:43)

Desejo um feliz aniversário ao* ecobcg*, ao *spiritmind* e ao *jpmartins*


----------



## F_R (10 Nov 2011 às 15:59)

Parabéns a todos


----------



## Veterano (10 Nov 2011 às 16:13)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje!


----------



## Geiras (10 Nov 2011 às 18:44)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Nov 2011 às 19:15)

Parabéns aos 3 aniversariantes de hoje, e aos da última semana, que tanto eu como alguns users se esqueceram de os felicitar


----------



## jpmartins (10 Nov 2011 às 19:21)

Muito obrigado a todos, ui já tenho 30
Parabéns também aos restantes aniversariantes.


----------



## Teles (10 Nov 2011 às 21:23)

Parabéns aos dois recém-chegados trintões e ao outro já a caminho dos entas 
Que tenham um bom dia cheio de alegria


----------



## ecobcg (10 Nov 2011 às 23:24)

Para já, os meus Muitos Parabéns ao Spiritmind e ao jpmartins, parceiros aniversariantes de hoje! Nascidos hoje, só podem ser boa gente!

E deixo também o meu imenso agradecimento a todos, pelas palavras que foram deixando ao longo do dia! Um grande abraço a todos!!

PS: Quem é que já vai a caminho dos "entas"??


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2011 às 05:31)

Muitos parabéns Microburst


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2011 às 11:00)

Muitos parabéns Microburst


----------



## Microburst (20 Nov 2011 às 21:36)

Obrigado aos dois.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Nov 2011 às 21:37)

Parabéns Microburst!!
Abraço!


----------



## Microburst (21 Nov 2011 às 19:50)

Obrigado amigo Filipe.


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2011 às 21:00)

Ainda vão a tempo os meus parabéns, Microburst, um resto de dia muito feliz


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2011 às 11:51)

Muitos parabéns windchill


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2011 às 12:09)

Muitos parabéns windchill!

E já agora, os parabéns atrasados ao Microburst e aos restantes aniversariantes dos últimos dias! Falha minha...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2011 às 12:07)

Muitos parabéns Sanxito


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2011 às 13:11)

Parabéns ao *jorgepaulino* e ao *Sanxito *


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2011 às 11:14)

Muitos parabéns *Jorge_scp*, felicidades


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2011 às 11:28)

Muitos parabéns *Jorge_scp*!


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Nov 2011 às 17:24)

Obrigado pessoal!


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2011 às 19:39)

Jorge_scp, felicidades!

Uma _CHUVA DE CHAMPANHE_...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Dez 2011 às 11:41)

Muitos Parabéns Kraliv!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2011 às 01:27)

Muitos parabéns amando96


----------



## amando96 (23 Dez 2011 às 16:18)

Obrigado, boas festas para todos


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2011 às 18:57)

Parabéns amando96 que contes muitos com saúde


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2011 às 09:43)

Parabéns stormy 
...e Feliz Natal


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2011 às 16:03)

Parabéns *stormy*

Abraço e felicidades... E já agora Feliz Natal


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2011 às 17:26)

Muitos parabéns stormy! Grande abraço!


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2011 às 19:39)

Feliz aniversário stormy, Boas Festas!


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2011 às 19:59)

Muitos Parabéns, Stormy!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2011 às 23:38)

Muitos parabéns, *stormy*.

Um abraço.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2011 às 00:08)

Feliz aniversário *tucha*, Boas Festas!


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2011 às 09:54)

Feliz aniversário Valter Patrial


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2011 às 07:28)

Muitos parabéns jprospero


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2011 às 09:04)

Muitos parabéns landolfin e Morakot


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2012 às 08:33)

Feliz aniversário Chasing Thunder, bom ano


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2012 às 01:27)

Parabéns *Chasing Thunder*

Felicidades


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2012 às 08:16)

Muitos parabéns Giba Prado


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2012 às 07:27)

Muitos parabéns Fábio Luiz


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2012 às 07:21)

Muitos parabéns bybruno


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2012 às 10:08)

Muitos parabéns Miazita , Breitling


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2012 às 10:08)

Muitos Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, vinc7e e Gilmet! Um belo dia para vocês!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2012 às 11:37)

Muitos parabéns vinc7e e Gilmet


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2012 às 11:58)

Grande abraço de parabéns ao Gil, companheiro de várias aventuras!!!

E também ao vinc7e!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jan 2012 às 14:31)

Parabéns *Gil*met e *vinc7e*! Bom resto de dia aos dois


----------



## Veterano (18 Jan 2012 às 14:42)

Muitos parabéns ao Gil e também ao vinc7e!


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2012 às 16:23)

Parabéns *Gilmet*, Parabéns *vinc7e*, feliz aniversários aos dois


----------



## ijv (18 Jan 2012 às 16:36)

Já que ninguém se lembra de mim, parabéns para mim


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2012 às 18:07)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, em especial ao Gil


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2012 às 21:15)

Parabéns ao aniversariantes de hoje


----------



## Teles (18 Jan 2012 às 21:55)

Parabéns camarada Gil isto é o que vos desejo:


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2012 às 06:31)

Muitos parabéns Iceberg , Bruno Campos


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2012 às 14:49)

Venho agradecer a todos as parabenizações, do dia de ontem. Um abraço, e parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2012 às 17:40)

Muitos parabéns Iceberg


----------



## Iceberg (23 Jan 2012 às 22:55)

Obrigado malta !


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2012 às 00:06)

*Parabéns Daniel Vilão*

Um grande dia festivo


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Jan 2012 às 06:36)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes Roberto , Daniel Vilão


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2012 às 09:18)

Parabéns* Daniel*, Felicidades


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2012 às 11:10)

Muitos parabéns Daniel


----------



## Z13 (24 Jan 2012 às 11:36)

Grande Vilão, homem sem agasalhos, um abraço grande de parabéns!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2012 às 11:50)

Muitos parabéns ao Daniel .


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jan 2012 às 18:39)

Parabéns Daniel!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jan 2012 às 22:21)

Parabéns Daniel!


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2012 às 22:33)

Parabéns Daniel


----------



## Veterano (24 Jan 2012 às 23:04)

Muitos parabéns Daniel


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jan 2012 às 06:31)

Muitos parabéns angel16


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2012 às 07:04)

Muitos Parabéns Magnusson


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Jan 2012 às 00:02)

Muitos Parabéns dUbeni  nuvem nacarada


----------



## João Sousa (28 Jan 2012 às 21:08)

Parabéns dUbeni e nuvem nacarada!


----------



## Teles (30 Jan 2012 às 00:23)

Muitos parabéns Pedro Afonso que tenha um dia muito feliz cheio de boa companhia


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2012 às 08:45)

Parabéns Pedro Afonso, felicidades


----------



## Veterano (30 Jan 2012 às 08:52)

Muitos parabéns Pedro Afonso, que tenhas um dia muito bem passado.


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2012 às 09:27)

Um feliz aniversário Pedro Afonso


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2012 às 10:58)

Muitos parabéns Pedro Afonso


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jan 2012 às 13:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muitos parabéns Pedro Afonso



Muitos parabéns


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2012 às 19:39)

Muitos parabéns Pedro


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2012 às 00:35)

Muitos parabéns Z13


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2012 às 02:23)

Muitos parabéns *Z13*, abraço, felicidades. E já agora que venha um evento de neve e o frio para a "nossa" Bragança


----------



## Teles (1 Fev 2012 às 07:52)

Muitos parabéns Z13 votos de um dia feliz e em boa companhia


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2012 às 10:06)

Muitos parabéns Z13


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2012 às 10:21)

Parabéns ao Pedro Afonso e ao Z13.

Abraço.


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2012 às 10:27)

Muitos parabéns Z13 e um grande abraço.


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2012 às 11:02)

Parabéns Z13! Um abraço!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2012 às 12:59)

Muitos parabéns ao Z13 .


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2012 às 14:25)

Muitos parabéns *Z13*.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2012 às 14:26)

Muitos parabéns Z13! 
Um grande abraço!


- E parabéns também, Pedro Afonso. Ainda que atrasados.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2012 às 21:19)

Parabéns Z13, desfruta do frio que aí vem


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Fev 2012 às 23:17)

Parabéns Z13


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2012 às 23:24)

Um abraço grande a todos os que aqui deixaram votos de feliz aniversário!

Bem hajam e obrigado pela vossa amizade!


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2012 às 23:52)

*Z13*, Muitos Parabéns!


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Fev 2012 às 07:06)

Muitos parabéns Orama


----------



## João Sousa (2 Fev 2012 às 19:39)

Parabéns Z13 e Orama!


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Fev 2012 às 10:08)

Muitos parabéns lara


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2012 às 00:02)

Parabéns Lara!


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2012 às 06:58)

Muitos parabéns JWeerman , Nuno Pimenta


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2012 às 13:11)

Muitos parabéns Nuno Pimenta


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2012 às 14:16)

Parabéns aos dois aniversariantes, JWeerman, Nuno Pimenta! 

Abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2012 às 00:36)

Muitos parabéns jorge1990


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Fev 2012 às 10:08)

Muitos parabéns nnsurvivor ,Vicente Limberg , jorge1990


----------



## João Sousa (5 Fev 2012 às 10:42)

Parabéns aos três aniversariantes. nnsurvivor ,Vicente Limberg , jorge1990!


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Fev 2012 às 10:08)

Feliz aniversário Storm_Lady


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Fev 2012 às 07:15)

Feliz aniversário N_Fig


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2012 às 11:20)

Parabéns *Thomar*, parabéns *rijo*... e Parabéns também a todos os outros que me tenho esquecido de parabenizar


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2012 às 12:16)

Parabéns ao Thomar e parabéns ao rijo por mais um aniversário!
Muitas felicidades!

Parabéns também aos membros que fizeram anos nos últimos dias.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Fev 2012 às 13:11)

Teliz aniversário Thomar , rijo


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2012 às 13:23)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje e a todos aqueles que não dei os parabéns para trás


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2012 às 20:49)

Feliz aniversário Thomar e rijo


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2012 às 09:46)

Obrigado a todos pelos parabéns! 
E os meus parabéns atrasados ao *rijo* e a todos os que fizeram anos e eu não dei atempadamente...


----------



## João Sousa (10 Fev 2012 às 23:51)

Um feliz aniversário Thomar e rijo, ainda que atrasados!

Grande abraço a ambos


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2012 às 00:10)

Muitos parabéns João !! 

Que tenhas muitas temperaturas negativas. 

Felicidades


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2012 às 00:14)

Muitos parabéns João E.!! =D


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2012 às 00:16)

Obrigado André e Geiras  Mas eu não sou espanhol de nacionalidade...


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2012 às 00:17)

Parabéns SpiderVV


----------



## Z13 (12 Fev 2012 às 00:19)

Parabéns também cá de cima! Um abraço SpiderVV!


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Fev 2012 às 07:47)

Feliz aniversário SpiderVV


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2012 às 12:48)

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Fev 2012 às 14:41)

Parabéns SpiderVV!


----------



## Veterano (12 Fev 2012 às 15:19)

Muitos parabéns, SpiderVV


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2012 às 15:27)

Parabéns ao SpiderVV.

Um abraço.


----------



## jorge1990 (12 Fev 2012 às 15:38)

Parabéns SpiderVV


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2012 às 16:19)

Muitos parabéns ao puto  SpiderVV .


----------



## Paulo H (12 Fev 2012 às 16:28)

Muitos parabéns, SpiderVV!!


----------



## meteo (12 Fev 2012 às 16:41)

Muitos parabéns SpiderVV!!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2012 às 17:09)

Muito obrigado a todos, de novo


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2012 às 22:21)

Muitos Parabéns SpiderVV.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2012 às 23:59)

Muitos Parabéns SpiderVV!


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2012 às 10:07)

Muitos parabéns Pixie


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Fev 2012 às 10:05)

Muitos parabéns Gabriella


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Fev 2012 às 10:06)

Muitos parabéns AlwaysHot


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Fev 2012 às 18:52)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes:
amarusp ,  Jonas Costa , FranciscoAlex


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2012 às 23:43)

Parabéns *amarusp* e *FranciscoAlex*


----------



## amarusp (20 Fev 2012 às 00:15)

Muito obrigado a todos


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Fev 2012 às 07:19)

Feliz aniversário henriquesillva


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2012 às 16:47)

Parabéns *henriquesillva*


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Fev 2012 às 07:17)

Feliz aniversário filipe cunha  , *Marta*


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Fev 2012 às 11:59)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Feliz aniversário filipe cunha  , *Marta*



Obrigado, já começam a pesar


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Fev 2012 às 06:22)

Feliz aniversário Filipe


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Fev 2012 às 06:25)

Muitos parabéns JOÃO FONSECA


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Fev 2012 às 07:18)

Feliz aniversário Prof BioGeo


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Fev 2012 às 06:23)

Feliz aniversário dgstorm


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mar 2012 às 06:59)

Feliz aniversário JVV


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mar 2012 às 07:07)

Feliz aniversário Meteo Caldas


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mar 2012 às 07:06)

Parabéns sandro


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mar 2012 às 06:30)

Muitos parabéns Matralha


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Mar 2012 às 06:59)

Feliz aniversário ajrebelo


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2012 às 08:50)

Parabéns *ajrebelo*


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2012 às 09:47)

Um feliz aniversário ajrebelo


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2012 às 12:38)

Muitos parabéns ajrebelo


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2012 às 12:42)

Parabéns ajrebelo um dia muito bom


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2012 às 17:34)

Parabéns ajrebelo!


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2012 às 23:08)

*ajrebelo*, parabéns! Felicidades


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mar 2012 às 06:49)

Feliz aniversário duncan


----------



## duncan (19 Mar 2012 às 13:00)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Feliz aniversário duncan



 muito obrigado


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Mar 2012 às 07:20)

Feliz aniversário Sam


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Mar 2012 às 07:25)

Feliz aniversário Lightning


----------



## Z13 (23 Mar 2012 às 09:48)

Um grande abraço Lightning pelo teu aniversário!

Um grande dia para ti!  

Fazer anos no Dia Mundial da Meteorologia... está-te no sangue!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2012 às 10:06)

Muitos parabéns Lightning


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mar 2012 às 11:16)

Feliz aniversário Lightning


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2012 às 11:53)

Muitos parabéns ao Lightning .


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2012 às 11:54)

Parabéns Lightning, felicidades


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2012 às 12:46)

Muitos Parabéns Lightning!


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2012 às 13:03)

Muitos parabéns Lightning, tem um dia bem passado!


----------



## jorge1990 (23 Mar 2012 às 13:20)

Parabéns Lightning


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2012 às 19:44)

Z13 disse:


> Um grande abraço Lightning pelo teu aniversário!
> 
> Um grande dia para ti!
> 
> Fazer anos no Dia Mundial da Meteorologia... está-te no sangue!!!




Obrigado a todos. 

É verdade!!! Não podia ter escolhido melhor dia para fazer anos.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mar 2012 às 07:10)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes pedro303 , hugosant


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mar 2012 às 07:08)

Muitos parabéns Nilo


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mar 2012 às 07:17)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes *Cloudscape, Tiago Moreno, MSantos *


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2012 às 12:06)

Feliz aniversário MSantos


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mar 2012 às 19:35)

Parabéns, MSantos


----------



## Z13 (28 Mar 2012 às 22:00)

Grande abraço de parabéns MSantos!


----------



## MSantos (29 Mar 2012 às 02:32)

Muito obrigado pessoal


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mar 2012 às 07:33)

Feliz aniversário Airam


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mar 2012 às 06:53)

Feliz aniversário Mariana


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2012 às 06:29)

Feliz aniversário CT1ESQ


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Abr 2012 às 07:18)

Feliz aniversário chechu


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Abr 2012 às 07:14)

Feliz aniversário rafaeltanga, ccorreia


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2012 às 01:06)

*Mário Barros*, muitos parabéns neste dia.
Felicidades


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Abr 2012 às 06:23)

Feliz aniversário Mário Barros


----------



## João Sousa (5 Abr 2012 às 10:34)

Parabéns Mário Barros!
Abraço


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Abr 2012 às 19:24)

Parabéns *Mário Barros*!


----------



## N_Fig (5 Abr 2012 às 19:50)

Parabéns *Mario Barros*!


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2012 às 20:09)

Muitos parabéns Mário, felicidades


----------



## João Soares (5 Abr 2012 às 20:25)

Parabéns, Mário!

Felicidades.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (5 Abr 2012 às 21:35)

Parabéns Mário

Abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2012 às 22:11)

Muitos parabéns ao Mário Barros .


----------



## Paulo H (5 Abr 2012 às 22:49)

Muitos parabéns, Mário e uma boa Páscoa!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2012 às 00:13)

Muitíssimo obrigado a todos


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Abr 2012 às 00:26)

*Aurélio*, parabéns!
Felicidades


----------



## N_Fig (6 Abr 2012 às 00:37)

Muitíssimas felicidades *Aurélio*!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2012 às 01:29)

Muitos parabéns Aurélio


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2012 às 02:28)

Parabéns, atrasados, Mário.

E parabéns também ao aniversariante de hoje, o Aurélio.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2012 às 08:07)

Muitos parabéns Cúmulo Nimbus , Aurélio


----------



## Aurélio (6 Abr 2012 às 11:35)

Obrigado pessoal


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2012 às 13:28)

Muitos parabéns Aurélio


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Abr 2012 às 07:49)

Muitos parabéns Manuel Brito


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Abr 2012 às 06:33)

Muitos parabéns rafael


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Abr 2012 às 07:10)

Muitos parabéns Fernando_


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Abr 2012 às 07:25)

Muitos parabéns ALVARUS , ruiadam


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Abr 2012 às 07:15)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes nandonote , 4ESTAÇÕES , Curiosa*


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2012 às 00:19)

Parabéns ao *Jota21*e ao *Geiras*


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Abr 2012 às 10:06)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes Vasco , Jota 21 , Geiras


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2012 às 14:07)

Muitos parabéns amigo Geiras pelos teus 18 anos ! 

Vasco e Jota 21 muitos parabéns também !


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Abr 2012 às 18:20)

Boas.
Obrigado, tenho tido pouca participação mas visito o Forum assiduamente. Desde o meu registo isto evoluiu imenso e já "perdi o barco" há uns bons tempos.
Parabéns também ao Vasco e especialmente ao Geiras que tem o mesmo nome de família que eu (Geirinhas) e faz anos no mesmo dia que eu. Não temos é a mesma idade nem somos da mesma família. Mas não deixa de haver alguma coincidência...
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2012 às 17:10)

Boas 

Obrigado aos que me deram os parabéns e espero que o dia do meu "familiar" Jota 21 tenha sido muito bom, grande abraço


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2012 às 00:47)

Muitos PARABÉNS Miguel !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2012 às 00:48)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes que não congratulei, mas especialmente hoje ao Miguel.

Grande abraço.


----------



## MSantos (23 Abr 2012 às 01:35)

Parabéns Miguel, felicidades


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Abr 2012 às 07:04)

Feliz aniversário miguel


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2012 às 01:06)

Muito agradecido!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Abr 2012 às 06:00)

Feliz aniversário Weather


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Abr 2012 às 06:51)

Feliz aniversário Lordsyberian


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Abr 2012 às 08:28)

Feliz aniversário tomanelbras


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Abr 2012 às 07:01)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes QTT , sielwolf ,  Luas


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Mai 2012 às 01:54)

Parabéns ao AndréFrade.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2012 às 02:30)

Muitos parabéns André Frade


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2012 às 08:28)

Feliz aniversário AndréFrade


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Mai 2012 às 14:02)

descobri esta zona do forum hoje .... 

sendo assim, Feliz Aniversario André Frade


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Mai 2012 às 18:44)

ricardop120 disse:


> descobri esta zona do forum hoje ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2012 às 08:52)

Obrigado a todos !


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mai 2012 às 07:12)

Feliz aniversário WeatherGuru


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mai 2012 às 07:16)

Feliz aniversário joaocpais


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mai 2012 às 07:37)

Muitos parabéns zejorge


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mai 2012 às 00:11)

Muitos parabéns, Veterano.

Um grande abraço e espero que seja possível que todos nós nos reencontremos brevemente.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mai 2012 às 12:40)

Feliz aniversário Lynce , Veterano


----------



## N_Fig (12 Mai 2012 às 13:06)

Parabéns *Lynce* e *Veterano*!


----------



## Z13 (12 Mai 2012 às 15:33)

Parabéns Veterano! Que tenhas um grande dia!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2012 às 23:33)

Muitos parabéns Veterano


----------



## Veterano (13 Mai 2012 às 20:32)

Obrigado pelas vossas felicitações!

  Um abraço a todos.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mai 2012 às 06:57)

Feliz aniversário ct1bxx_wx


----------



## dunio9 (16 Mai 2012 às 00:39)

*Parabéns*

:Feliz aniversário e muitas felicidades   ct1bxx_wx


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Mai 2012 às 07:22)

Feliz aniversário ezaranha


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mai 2012 às 18:02)

Feliz aniversário ricardop120


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mai 2012 às 23:57)

obrigado Manmarlopes


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Mai 2012 às 20:42)

Feliz aniversário jPdF


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mai 2012 às 07:12)

Feliz aniversário Gil_Algarvio , CJ'43


----------



## Teles (25 Mai 2012 às 00:34)

Parabéns Saul , que tenhas um dia em grande e um ano cheio de trovoadas e bons acontecimentos meteo


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mai 2012 às 07:25)

Feliz aniversário Saul Monteiro


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mai 2012 às 22:30)

Muitos Parabéns Saul!! Um excelente dia de aniversário!


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mai 2012 às 09:52)

Feliz aniversário Miguel96


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Mai 2012 às 11:10)

Obrigado Manmarlopes!!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2012 às 11:15)

Muitos parabéns Miguel96


----------



## dunio9 (27 Mai 2012 às 16:18)

Muitos parabéns e muitas felicidades Miguel96 !


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mai 2012 às 10:05)

Muitos parabéns Sunnyrainy , vegastar


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2012 às 09:59)

Muitos parabéns algarvio1980 e Pedro


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mai 2012 às 13:04)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes algarvio1980  , netobenja  , Pedro


----------



## dunio9 (30 Mai 2012 às 13:39)

Muitos parabens e feliciddes algarvio1980, netobenja, Pedro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2012 às 17:30)

Parabéns a todos os aniversariantes (*algarvio1980*, *netobenja* e *Pedro*)


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mai 2012 às 22:44)

Muitos parabéns algarvio1980  e aos restantes aniversariantes de hoje!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2012 às 11:30)

Obrigado pessoal.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2012 às 19:16)

Obrigado malta. Espero que também tenha sido um dia espetacular para vocês!


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jun 2012 às 07:10)

Feliz aniversário I_Pereira


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2012 às 17:47)

Parabéns *I_Pereira*


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jun 2012 às 10:06)

Feliz aniversário HotSpot


----------



## Z13 (15 Jun 2012 às 10:11)

Parabéns HotSpot!

Um abraço!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2012 às 10:25)

Muitos Parabéns Hotspot! Um excelente dia de aniversário para ti!

Abraço!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2012 às 10:52)

Muitos parabéns ao Hotspot .


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2012 às 13:33)

Feliz aniversário Hotspot


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jun 2012 às 14:07)

Parabéns Hotspot!


----------



## Veterano (15 Jun 2012 às 14:20)

Muitos parabéns Hotspot!


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jun 2012 às 17:38)

Parabéns *HotSpot*!


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Jun 2012 às 17:56)

Parabéns HotSpot


----------



## vitamos (15 Jun 2012 às 17:57)

Grande abraço Hotspot! Tem um dia em grande!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2012 às 21:43)

Muitos Parabéns Hotspot!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jun 2012 às 23:29)

Muitos parabéns ao HotSpot.

Para além de membro do fórum, um amigo próximo e colega num dos encontros.

Um grande abraço.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jun 2012 às 14:05)

Devido às obrigações escolares, andei ausente um bom tempo, e por isso dou os parabéns atrasados aos aniversariantes, com um pedido de desculpas..!


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jun 2012 às 10:11)

Muitos parabéns João Soares


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jun 2012 às 10:27)

Parabéns, João!


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2012 às 11:05)

Feliz aniversário *João*


----------



## Veterano (19 Jun 2012 às 12:05)

Muitos parabéns *João*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2012 às 16:10)

Muitos parabéns, João.

Um abraço.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2012 às 17:29)

Parabéns *João*, felicidades um abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2012 às 18:01)

Muitos parabéns ao Joâo Soares .


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jun 2012 às 18:52)

Parabéns *João Soares*!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2012 às 22:23)

Muitos Parabéns João Soares!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2012 às 09:28)

Muitos parabéns Aristocrata


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2012 às 09:50)

Desejo os parabéns ao nosso colega Aristocrata!


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jun 2012 às 10:09)

Muitos parabéns Glaciar , witch , Aristocrata , Miguel Ferreira


----------



## Z13 (22 Jun 2012 às 10:18)

Parabéns Aristocrata!!


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jun 2012 às 11:44)

Parabéns *Aristrocata*!


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Jun 2012 às 12:48)

Votos de excelente aniversário para o Aristocrata


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2012 às 14:41)

Muitos parabéns pelo dia de aniversário do Aristocrata .


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2012 às 00:38)

Muito obrigado a todos.

O trabalho não me permitiu um aniversário como seria de esperar mas ainda assim lá comi o bolo acompanhado de espumante.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2012 às 11:15)

Parabéns *Aristocrata*, desculpa o atraso


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jun 2012 às 15:54)

MSantos disse:


> Parabéns *Aristocrata*, desculpa o atraso


Não há atraso, sempre bem vindo.
Infelizmente tenho também deixado de dar os parabéns a muitos dos nossos membros, ora por esquecimento , ora por falta de oportunidade de vir cá com mais frequência. De qualquer maneira penso que os desejos de bom aniversário são sempre extensíveis a cada membro desta nossa comunidade...por muitos e bons anos.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2012 às 23:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não há atraso, sempre bem vindo.
> Infelizmente tenho também deixado de dar os parabéns a muitos dos nossos membros, ora por esquecimento , ora por falta de oportunidade de vir cá com mais frequência. De qualquer maneira penso que os desejos de bom aniversário são sempre extensíveis a cada membro desta nossa comunidade...por muitos e bons anos.



Ainda bem

Defcto também tenho falhado alguns aniversários aqui no MeteoPT, aliás eu tenho andado muito desligado aqui do forúm, isto termos meteo tem estado desinteressante e também não tenho tido muito tempo para vir aqui


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jun 2012 às 23:15)

Parabéns jbailote e Acardoso.

Muitas felicidades !!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jun 2012 às 09:40)

Feliz aniversário CidadeNeve , Rogério Martins ,  dahon


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jul 2012 às 19:53)

Feliz aniversário CMPunk


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2012 às 02:06)

Muitos parabéns André, felicidades um abraço


----------



## Veterano (9 Jul 2012 às 08:29)

Muitos parabéns André, um grande abraço de amizade.


----------



## Z13 (9 Jul 2012 às 10:38)

Happy Birthday *André*!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2012 às 11:01)

Hey, Mr. British.

Congratulations. May your dreams come true and I hope you have some scones today.

Hug,

Daniel


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2012 às 11:24)

Parabéns *AnDré*, um grande abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2012 às 11:44)

Muitos parabéns pelo teu dia de aniversário ao André .


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jul 2012 às 17:48)

parabéns André, tudo de bom


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jul 2012 às 18:03)

Parabéns *AnDré*, que tenhas um bom dia de anos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2012 às 22:42)

Muitos Parabéns André.  Grande Abraço e cuidado com as bifas.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jul 2012 às 23:53)

Parabéns *AnDré*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2012 às 01:34)

Os devidos parabéns ao Vitor, que até hoje e neste caso em específico não sei se é ou não com acento agudo no I.

Conheço uns que sim, outros que não.

Há com cada dilema... Nem o novo acordo ortográfico nos salva...

Um grande abraço e que tenhas um grande dia.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jul 2012 às 10:05)

Muitos Parabéns Vitamos! Um belo dia de aniversário para ti!

E já agora, Muitos Parabéns (atrasados...) ao André!


----------



## Veterano (11 Jul 2012 às 12:06)

Muitos parabéns Vitamos, um grande abraço!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2012 às 12:09)

Muitos Parabéns Vitamos!


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2012 às 12:36)

Parabéns *vitamos*!


----------



## Z13 (11 Jul 2012 às 14:32)

Parabéns *Vitamos*!!

Um forte abraço nordestino!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2012 às 14:54)

Muitos ao parabéns ao Vitamos .


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jul 2012 às 19:14)

Feliz aniversário Vitamos


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2012 às 03:00)

Obrigado a todos pelas felicitações! 

Quero também desejar os parabéns (ligeiramente atrasados) ao companheiro vitamos! Que tenhas tido um excelente dia! E que continuemos por cá durante muitos e muitos anos. 

Por fim, um abraço ao aniversariante de hoje, o ac_cernax!
Tudo de bom!


----------



## vitamos (12 Jul 2012 às 10:01)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## Z13 (12 Jul 2012 às 10:23)

Um grande abraço de parabéns *ac_cernax*!

Que tenhas um dia em cheio!


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2012 às 11:26)

Muitos parabéns  *ac_cernax* e *vitamos*


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2012 às 13:59)

Parabéns para o *ac_cernax*!


----------



## Veterano (12 Jul 2012 às 14:11)

Muitos parabéns *ac_cernax*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2012 às 14:13)

Parabéns, *André Cerdeira*.

Um abraço.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2012 às 18:57)

Muitos parabéns ao ac_cernax .


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jul 2012 às 14:33)

Obrigado pessoal!


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jul 2012 às 20:34)

Feliz aniversário Rita Cunha


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jul 2012 às 22:15)

Feliz aniversário Ronaldo Coutinho


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jul 2012 às 10:07)

Feliz aniversário João Esteves


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Jul 2012 às 10:08)

Feliz aniversário joy


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jul 2012 às 07:30)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes ALBIMETEO , André_Cardoso


----------



## Z13 (25 Jul 2012 às 10:07)

Parabéns  ALBIMETEO!



Boas trovoadas!


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Jul 2012 às 18:01)

Albimeteo votos de excelente aniversário


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 18:45)

Muitos parabéns Albimeteo, fazes anos no mesmo dia que o meu irmão


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jul 2012 às 20:18)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes ALBIMETEO e André_Cardoso .

Espero que tenham uma vida longa pela frente


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jul 2012 às 10:08)

Feliz aniversario Marcus Vinicius


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Ago 2012 às 10:09)

Feliz aniversário *Dave*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2012 às 13:19)

Muito obrigado pelas vossas mensagens ...estou a ficar meio usado .


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Ago 2012 às 14:00)

Parabéns Vifra e Muitas Felicidades!!!!

Abraços


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2012 às 07:24)

Feliz aniversário Paula


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2012 às 14:19)

*Muitos Parabéns e que tenhas um dia muito feliz Paula*


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2012 às 07:21)

Muitos parabéns Norther


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Ago 2012 às 09:52)

Norther,
Parabéns com votos de um ano recheado de passeatas na montanha e boas fotos


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Ago 2012 às 21:07)

Parabéns Norther e votos de um dia muito feliz!!!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Ago 2012 às 10:31)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes Hazores , Jodamensil


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2012 às 10:43)

Muitos parabéns e muitas felicidades ao Hazores!!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2012 às 10:44)

Muitos Parabéns Jodamensil


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Ago 2012 às 07:11)

Muitos parabéns Breno


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2012 às 17:57)

Muitos parabéns ao *Paulo H* e ao *F_R*


----------



## F_R (20 Ago 2012 às 22:26)

Muito Obrigado 

E parabéns aos restantes aniversariantes


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Ago 2012 às 22:40)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes Pedro Canelas , Paulo H , F_R


----------



## Paulo H (20 Ago 2012 às 22:46)

Muito obrigado a todos!  Continuação de um Feliz aniversário aos restantes aniversariantes Pedro Canelas e F_R!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2012 às 22:55)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes  Paulo H e F_R .


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Ago 2012 às 23:28)

Muitos parabéns ao Paulo H e ao F_R!!!

Felicidades


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Ago 2012 às 13:16)

Muitos parabéns Du_Ga


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 09:26)

Muitos parabéns ao aniversariante Paulo Pinheiro!!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Ago 2012 às 08:22)

Feliz aniversário luis_frps


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2012 às 14:33)

Muitos Parabéns luis_frps


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Ago 2012 às 23:18)

Feliz aniversário O_VISEENSE , newborn


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2012 às 00:15)

Feliz aniversário MeteoAlentejo


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2012 às 13:25)

Muitos Parabéns MeteoAlentejo


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2012 às 10:41)

Parabéns tozequio


----------



## Norther (3 Set 2012 às 23:53)

Obrigado para quem se lembrou de mim, passei-me completamente em passar por aqui  mas mais vale tarde que nunca, mais uma vez abrigado  e muitos parabéns a quem fez anos este verão


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2012 às 10:29)

Muitos parabéns *Maria Papoila*


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2012 às 11:04)

Feliz aniversário *Maria Papoila*


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Set 2012 às 11:34)

Bom dia.
Maria Papoila, um feliz aniversário


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2012 às 14:42)

Muitos parabéns Maria Papoila .


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Set 2012 às 21:14)

Feliz aniversário Maria Papoila


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2012 às 21:24)

Muitos parabéns *Maria Papoila*


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Set 2012 às 09:54)

Obrigada. Devo dizer que fiquei (muito agradavelmente) surpreendida pois não sou assidua visitante deste bocabinho no Forum  Mais surpreendida ainda fiquei com a descoberta de uma vastíssima variedade de vinhos Rosé do nosso pais. Ontem como estava aquele calor que todos sabemos, no meu lanche de aniversário, começaram a aparecer Rosés de todo a parte do pais. Eu que pensava que se tratava de um vinho enjoativo (e até - perdoem-me a ligeireza da expressão, um tanto "mariconero") verifiquei que é extremamente adequado para aquelas situações: um lanche tardio com queijos, _patés_ e camarõezitos e vai que estou fã de Rosé. Adorei o do Dão


----------



## Afgdr (6 Set 2012 às 14:28)

Recentemente descobri esta zona do fórum hehe 

Quem faz anos hoje além de mim?


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2012 às 19:04)

Parabéns Afgdr!!!


Daqui do fórum és só tu que fazes anos.


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2012 às 00:38)

Parabéns *mr. phillip* e já agora parabéns atrasados ao *Afgdr*.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 11:28)

Muitos parabéns* mr. phillip*!!!


----------



## Veterano (7 Set 2012 às 11:52)

Muitos parabéns *mr. phillip*!


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Set 2012 às 20:53)

Feliz aniversário mr. phillip


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Set 2012 às 22:13)

Obrigado a todos!!

Apesar de andar ausente do fórum, como postador, pois o Verão não puxa mesmo nada a participar, cá venho todos os dias, ver como andam as coisas...

Abraço a todos!!


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2012 às 13:52)

Obrigado pelos parabéns


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2012 às 15:20)

Parabéns *Fernando* (sto lat)


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2012 às 19:40)

Parabéns Fernado!!!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Set 2012 às 21:04)

Feliz aniversário Fernando


----------



## Fernando (11 Set 2012 às 01:34)

Obrigado amigos


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2012 às 14:39)

Muitos Parabéns *Leesilva*!!!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Set 2012 às 21:32)

Feliz aniversário Leesilva


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Set 2012 às 10:08)

Feliz aniversário Ana Teixeira


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2012 às 23:19)

Parabéns Ana Teixeira


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2012 às 02:07)

*Agreste*, os meus parabéns pelos teus 34 anos.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2012 às 11:31)

Muitos parabéns Agreste


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2012 às 14:32)

Parabéns *Mamede*


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2012 às 14:32)

Parabéns *RickStorm*


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2012 às 14:34)

Parabéns *Agreste*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2012 às 14:48)

Muitos parabéns *Agreste* e *RickStorm*


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2012 às 18:50)

Muitos parabéns Agreste, e também aos restantes dois aniversariantes de hoje!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2012 às 19:09)

Muitos Parabéns Agreste!  Muitos Parabéns Rickstorm"


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2012 às 20:24)

Muitos parabéns *Agreste*.


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2012 às 22:46)

_*Good evening, ladies and gentlemen... i'm tonight's entertainment ... 
*_


*Obrigado a todos*


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2012 às 00:02)

Parabéns Schuch


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Set 2012 às 09:27)

Feliz aniversário Schuch


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Set 2012 às 15:11)

Agreste,

Parabéns atrazados e mais um ano de vida cheio de coisas boas.


----------



## Agreste (17 Set 2012 às 15:29)

Maria... não se atrase você também e a vida correrá melhor.


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Set 2012 às 15:45)

Agreste disse:


> atrase




Senhor Agreste sempre todo radical!! Não tenho culpa que o Bill Gates me tenha viciado no dicionário Microsoft com "spelling" automático. Parabéns na mesma (e olhe lá que o Estado do País só se vai modificar _pari passu_ com a vontade de vencer).
Ok. Espero que tenha tido um bom dia de aniversário sem nevoeiro como aconteceu aqui pela zona Oeste.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Set 2012 às 22:05)

*cjjccurto* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Set 2012 às 14:17)

Aos aniversariantes *Rog, anita* votos de feliz aniversário


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 20:42)

Parabéns *Rog, anita* !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2012 às 21:05)

Muitos Parabéns *Rog*


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Set 2012 às 19:42)

*Nuno_1010* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Out 2012 às 10:07)

*lucasrolla* feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Out 2012 às 10:07)

*Brunomc* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Out 2012 às 09:21)

*lsalvador*  Feliz aniversário


----------



## lsalvador (7 Out 2012 às 09:25)

Obrigado a todos.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Out 2012 às 10:06)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes Antonio , Weatherman


----------



## Weatherman (9 Out 2012 às 23:28)

Obrigado


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Out 2012 às 10:17)

*lismen* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2012 às 06:56)

*JoãoPT* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2012 às 09:21)

*Manmarlopes*, parabéns e tem um grande dia


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2012 às 10:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Manmarlopes*, parabéns e tem um grande dia



Obrigado 

Feliz aniversário *Macgyver*


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Out 2012 às 10:39)

Manmarlopes

Parabéns a você, nesta data querida, muitas felicidades, muitos anos de vida
Votos de um dia em excelente companhia


----------



## eFePe (16 Out 2012 às 13:50)

Manmarlopes,

Parabéns a mais um Balança ...



Cumpts
efepe


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2012 às 19:22)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Manmarlopes
> 
> Parabéns a você, nesta data querida, muitas felicidades, muitos anos de vida
> Votos de um dia em excelente companhia





eFePe disse:


> Manmarlopes,
> 
> Parabéns a mais um Balança ...
> 
> ...



Obrigado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2012 às 19:40)

Muitos parabéns ao Manmarlopes .


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2012 às 20:01)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Muitos parabéns ao Manmarlopes .



Obrigado


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2012 às 21:17)

Muitos parabéns ao Manmarlopes, mais um aninho.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2012 às 21:36)

Miguel96 disse:


> Muitos parabéns ao Manmarlopes, mais um aninho.



Obrigado


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Out 2012 às 07:21)

*João* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Out 2012 às 20:48)

*wysiwyg* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Out 2012 às 10:05)

*Tiagofsky * feliz aniversário


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Out 2012 às 18:13)

Muitos parabéns *Tiagofsky*


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Out 2012 às 09:35)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes  BRUNO MATIAS, Teles, bpereira


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Out 2012 às 10:05)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes BRUNO MATIAS  Teles  bpereira


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2012 às 13:51)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, BRUNO MATIAS, Teles, bpereira


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2012 às 16:20)

Muitos parabéns Teles e bpereira.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2012 às 18:19)

Muitos parabéns *Teles* e *bpereira*


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2012 às 23:37)

Muitos parabéns ao *Teles* e ao *bpereira*


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2012 às 00:13)

Muito obrigado a todos e os meus parabéns atrasados  aos outros aniversariantes


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Nov 2012 às 17:05)

*alex vieria* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Nov 2012 às 10:07)

*Luis Rosa * feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Nov 2012 às 10:09)

*thunderboy* feliz aniversário


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2012 às 11:25)

Parabéns *thunderboy*


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2012 às 12:49)

Muitos parabéns *ecobcg e spiritmind *


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2012 às 13:21)

Muitos parabéns ao meu vizinho algarvio ecobcg, ao spiritmind e ao jpmartins.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Nov 2012 às 14:52)

Parabéns a todos os aniversariantes!!


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2012 às 18:32)

Muitos parabéns *ecobcg*, *spiritmind* e *jpmartins*  felicidades .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2012 às 00:16)

MSantos disse:


> Muitos parabéns *ecobcg*, *spiritmind* e *jpmartins*  felicidades .



Parabéns a todos os aniversariantes de hoje e um especial abraço ao Alfredo.


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2012 às 00:36)

MSantos disse:


> Muitos parabéns *ecobcg*, *spiritmind* e *jpmartins*  felicidades .



Muitos parabéns aos 3! Um grande abraço


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2012 às 10:18)

Obrigado a todos pelas mensagens!! 
Um grande abraço de volta!

PS: E os meus parabéns (atrasados) aos outros dois aniversariantes, spiritmind e jpmartins!


----------



## ACalado (11 Nov 2012 às 22:58)

Um muito obrigado pelas mensagens de Parabéns Abraços


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Nov 2012 às 20:20)

*fcechini* feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Nov 2012 às 10:07)

Feliz aniversário GARFEL , Senador


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Nov 2012 às 18:39)

Parabéns  GARFEL , Senador 
Felicidades


----------



## GARFEL (17 Nov 2012 às 23:15)

muito obrigado pessoal
a verdade é que passo muito tempo sem postar mas acreditem ou não..... não passo um dia sem vir aqui ao meu forum preferido(ás vezes 2 e 3 vezes por dia)
e onde já fiz algumas boas amizades


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2012 às 20:43)

Muitos Parabéns *Microburst *


----------



## Microburst (20 Nov 2012 às 22:30)

Obrigado Miguel!


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2012 às 03:06)

Parabéns *Microburst*, desculpa  o atraso mas o que conta é a intenção.


----------



## Microburst (23 Nov 2012 às 10:38)

Ora essa Miguel, obrigado eu. Um abraço! 




MSantos disse:


> Parabéns *Microburst*, desculpa  o atraso mas o que conta é a intenção.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Nov 2012 às 18:20)

Happy birthday  Windchill


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2012 às 11:19)

*JoaoCodeco * Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2012 às 10:06)

*forschunger* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Dez 2012 às 10:06)

*DioCarEnoVes * Feliz aniversário


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2012 às 20:09)

Parabéns *DioCarEnoVes*


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Dez 2012 às 09:26)

* Kraliv* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2012 às 22:34)

Parabéns *Quebec*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2012 às 02:43)

Muitos parabéns MartaBeliza


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Dez 2012 às 10:05)

*MartaBeliza* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2012 às 08:22)

*amando96* Feliz aniversário


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2012 às 00:50)

Parabéns *stormy*.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 14:51)

Muitos Parabéns *stormy*


----------



## amando96 (24 Dez 2012 às 18:22)

Manmarlopes disse:


> *amando96* Feliz aniversário



Obrigado 

Parabéns ao stormy e boas festas para o resto do pessoal


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2012 às 20:05)

*stormy* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2012 às 09:31)

*tucha * Feliz aniversário


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Dez 2012 às 12:13)

Parabéns *tucha*


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2012 às 19:25)

*Valter Patrial* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2013 às 08:56)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes *filiparies*, *Felipe Freitas*


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Jan 2013 às 09:31)

Manmarlopes disse:


> *stormy* Feliz aniversário



Só agora reparei que o Stormy fez anos no Natal. Parabéns (atrasadíssimos) 
p.s. Com que então presentes a dobrar ...


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2013 às 06:20)

*bybruno* feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2013 às 18:57)

Feliz aniversário*Miazita , Breitling *


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2013 às 01:17)

Muitos Parabéns ao *Gil*met e também aos restantes aniversariantes do dia de hoje (vinc7e, ijv)


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2013 às 10:10)

Muitos parab+ens aos aniversariantes de hoje!
Um belo dia para o Gilmet, vinc7e e ijv.
Ainda por cima brindado com uma bela depressão!


----------



## ijv (18 Jan 2013 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

Obrigado, aqui na madeira temos um dia de sol e bem fresquinho


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2013 às 10:35)

Um abraço de parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, vinc7e e ijv. 

E um especial, pela amizade que nos liga, ao *Gilmet*!

Boas "borrascas" para hoje!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2013 às 11:47)

Parabéns a todos os aniversariantes com um abraço especial ao Gil.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Jan 2013 às 14:26)

Feliz aniversário Gilmet, vinc7e e ijv


----------



## peteluis (18 Jan 2013 às 14:29)

parabens malta


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2013 às 17:15)

Parabéns a todos!

(Gil espero que tenhas visto a minha msg )


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2013 às 18:25)

Muitos parabéns aos 3 aniversariantes do dia de hoje .


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 23:36)

Quero desejar os meus sinceros parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje:

*vinc7e*, *ijv*, *Gilmet*


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2013 às 10:13)

Muitos parabéns atrasados a *Gilmet, vinc7e e ijv* e também aos aniversariantes de hoje *Iceberg , Bruno Campos *


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Jan 2013 às 05:39)

*Duarte Sousa* Feliz aniversário


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2013 às 01:40)

Parabéns Daniel,abraço


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Jan 2013 às 04:43)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes *Roberto , Daniel Vilão*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jan 2013 às 07:41)

Manmarlopes disse:


> *Duarte Sousa* Feliz aniversário



Obrigado

--

Parabéns aos aniversariantes: *Daniel* e *Roberto*


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jan 2013 às 10:06)

*angel16 * Feliz aniversário


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2013 às 18:30)

Obrigado a todos.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2013 às 09:48)

*Magnusson * Feliz aniversário


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Jan 2013 às 12:43)

Feliz aniversário *didisophie, dUbeni , nuvem nacarada *


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jan 2013 às 10:09)

*PedroAfonso* Feliz aniversário


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2013 às 08:59)

Muitos Parabéns Z13!


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2013 às 10:05)

*Z13 * Feliz aniversário


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Fev 2013 às 10:30)

Parabéns Z13


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2013 às 22:35)

Obrigado pelas vossas mensagens! 

Bem-hajam!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Fev 2013 às 15:50)

Parabéns atrasados ao Pedro e ao Z13, pois não estive pelo fórum nesses dias.

Grande abraço.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2013 às 10:07)

Feliz aniversário *JWeerman* , *Nuno Pimenta*


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2013 às 15:51)

Feliz aniversário JWeerman, Nuno Pimenta


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Fev 2013 às 10:07)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes *mercedes , nnsurvivor , Vicente Limberg , jorge1990 *


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2013 às 18:04)

Epá, então ninguem se lembrou/viu que eu fazia anos ontem?...  
...
Não faz mal  Eu sei, está tudo animado com o carnaval e com a neve! 
Parabéns atrasados para todos aqueles que eu não me tenho lembrado!


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2013 às 00:08)

Um feliz aniversário* Spidervv*!!

Abraço!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2013 às 00:42)

Parabéns Spidervv.


----------



## Thomar (12 Fev 2013 às 11:37)

Feliz aniversário *Spidervv.*


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Fev 2013 às 16:34)

Muitos Parabéns *Spidervv*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2013 às 17:51)

Os meus parabéns *SpiderVV*.
Tem um resto de dia feliz


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Fev 2013 às 09:23)

Parabéns para FilipeCunha e *Marta* mas também parabéns (atrasados) ao SpiderW


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2013 às 15:20)

Parabéns *filipe cunha* e **Marta*.*

Um grande dia


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mar 2013 às 00:22)

Muitos parabéns Rebelo

Desejo muitas trovoada, tornados e tudo o que de mais houver que seja material para uma boa caçada


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mar 2013 às 15:42)

Feliz aniversário *ajrebelo *


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2013 às 16:00)

*ajrebelo*, os meus parabéns. Felicidades


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Mar 2013 às 18:31)

Feliz aniversário ajrebelo


----------



## Z13 (17 Mar 2013 às 23:43)

Parabéns ajrebelo! 

Que tenhas um excelente final de dia de aniversario!


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mar 2013 às 05:34)

*duncan* Feliz aniversário


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Mar 2013 às 15:37)

Parabéns *duncan*


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2013 às 16:23)

Parabéns *Sam *


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2013 às 09:50)

*MSantos*, os meus parabéns.
Um dia feliz


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2013 às 14:07)

Muitos Parabéns aos 3 aniversariantes de hoje! Cloudscape, Tiago Moreno e MSantos!


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Mar 2013 às 20:09)

Parabéns MSantos


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mar 2013 às 22:17)

Parabéns *MSantos*!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2013 às 22:18)

Muitos parabéns ao MSantos .


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2013 às 22:39)

Muito obrigado companheiros 

Parabéns aos restantes aniversariantes


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Abr 2013 às 10:10)

Mário Barros parabéns pelas 24 Primaveras (Estação mais fantástica do ano!)


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2013 às 11:16)

Parabéns Mário! Aquele abraço!


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2013 às 11:18)

E também ao Miguel Santos...  passou-me...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2013 às 13:06)

Parabéns Mário


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2013 às 13:28)

Feliz aniversário Mário, que tenhas um excelente dia e uma óptima nortada 

Abraço.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2013 às 14:16)

Muitos parabéns ao Mário .


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2013 às 14:30)

Feliz aniversário Mário


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2013 às 14:52)

Parabéns *Mário*


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2013 às 18:50)

*Mário Barros*, os meus parabéns e que seja um dia feliz.
Um abraço


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2013 às 22:26)

Já os deixei no face, mas coloco aqui também! Muitos parabéns Mário! Que tenha sido e continue a ser um belo dia de aniversário! Abraço!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2013 às 22:30)

ecobcg disse:


> Já os deixei no face, mas coloco aqui também



Isto desde que o pessoal começou a ter facebook este tópico quase deixou de ser usado .

De qualquer das maneiras um muito obrigado a todos os que me deram os parabéns e os que não deram agradeço na mesma .


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2013 às 01:27)

Z13 disse:


> E também ao Miguel Santos...  passou-me...



Não faz mal, foste bem a tempo ainda. 

Parabéns *Aurélio*!!


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Abr 2013 às 15:47)

Parabéns Cumulo Nimbus e Aurélio 





Mário Barros disse:


> Isto desde que o pessoal começou a ter facebook este tópico quase deixou de ser usado



p.s. Não sou utilizador facebook. Sorry


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2013 às 21:22)

Parabéns ao Aurélio. Parabéns atrasados ao Mário Barros e ao MSantos.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Abr 2013 às 23:02)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, especialmente ao Aurélio.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2013 às 23:17)

Parabéns Aurélio!!


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2013 às 01:23)

Obrigados a todos(as) que me deram os parabéns !


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2013 às 01:40)

Parabéns  4ESTAÇÕES.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Abr 2013 às 10:10)

Feliz aniversário 4ESTAÇÕES


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2013 às 10:32)

Parabéns Geiras,abraço.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Abr 2013 às 17:40)

Feliz dia para os aniversariantes


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2013 às 23:36)

Obrigado pelas felicitações e aproveito também para desejar um feliz aniversário aos restantes membros, especialmente ao *Jota 21*


----------



## Jota 21 (20 Abr 2013 às 18:25)

Geiras disse:


> Obrigado pelas felicitações e aproveito também para desejar um feliz aniversário aos restantes membros, especialmente ao *Jota 21*



Obrigado e parabéns também para ti Geiras. Fazemos anos no mesmo dia e temos o mesmo apelido, não é? Há coisas incríveis mesmo 
Estou numa fase em que o MeteoPT é mais usado para consulta diária do que para participação. Mas o meu acompanhamento do Fórum é constante. Continuo a sentir-me membro. Mais calado, mas membro na mesma. 
Abraço.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2013 às 11:27)

Parabéns Miguel.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Abr 2013 às 16:53)

Muitos Parabéns Miguel!


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2013 às 20:41)

Muito obrigado pelos parabéns


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Abr 2013 às 21:56)

Muitos Parabéns Miguel!


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2013 às 23:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Muitos Parabéns Miguel!



Obrigado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2013 às 23:24)

miguel disse:


> Obrigado



Ó *benfiquista* calma lá que o dia ainda não acabou, por isso muitos parabéns


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2013 às 23:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ó *benfiquista* calma lá que o dia ainda não acabou, por isso muitos parabéns



looool 
Obrigado Duarte


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mai 2013 às 19:55)

Feliz aniversário *Lynce* , *Veterano*


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mai 2013 às 21:45)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes de hoje, Lynce e Veterano!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2013 às 23:00)

Muitos parabéns Lynce e Veterano!


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mai 2013 às 14:14)

*ricardop120* Feliz aniversário


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mai 2013 às 18:11)

Parabéns Gil Algarvio!


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Mai 2013 às 11:15)

Feliz aniversário para o jonas_87, Miguel96 e Parabéns atrasados aoGil Algarvio e ao Veterano


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2013 às 13:16)

Muitos parabéns *jonas_87* e *Miguel96*


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mai 2013 às 13:51)

Feliz Aniversário *jonas_87* e *Miguel96* !


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2013 às 00:18)

Obrigado´
Parabens Miguel 96


----------



## Aurélio (30 Mai 2013 às 00:22)

Parabéns *Algarvio1980* !


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2013 às 00:41)

Parabéns *Algarvio1980*


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mai 2013 às 16:41)

Parabéns algarvio1980! Um belo dia de aniversário!

E parabéns também aos restantes aniversarantes de hoje, Loco Gato, netobenja e Pedro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2013 às 11:25)

Obrigado, pessoal pelos parabéns!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2013 às 11:56)

Muitos parabéns André! Um belo dia de aniversário!
E também ao RSilva_TN.


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Jul 2013 às 12:31)

Feliz aniversário RSilva_TN e AnDré


----------



## blade (9 Jul 2013 às 18:41)

Parabéns aos aniversariantes 
Não há é guito para prendinhas


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jul 2013 às 20:18)

Parabéns ao *RSilva_TN* e ao *AnDré*


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2013 às 20:45)

Muitos Parabéns André!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 22:41)

Parabéns AnDré.


----------



## RSilva_TN (10 Jul 2013 às 15:23)

Muito obrigado a todos!


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Jul 2013 às 08:59)

Feliz aniversário para vitamos e Daniel Soares. Foram presenteados com um dia com temperaturas agradáveis em vez da torreira das ultimas semanas


----------



## blade (11 Jul 2013 às 10:34)

Parabéns daniel e vitamos!  hoje é só gente a fazer anos  está tudoa ficar mais velho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2013 às 12:35)

Muitos parabéns ao Vitamos ,e também muitos parabéns,mas atrasados ao André .


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2013 às 21:13)

Muitos Parabéns Vitamos!


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jul 2013 às 21:31)

Muitos parabéns vitamos!

E parabéns também ao Daniel Soares!


----------



## vitamos (12 Jul 2013 às 13:01)

Muito obrigado a todos pelas simpáticas palavras


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Jul 2013 às 09:02)

Feliz dia de aniversário para	ALBIMETEO e André_Cardoso


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2013 às 10:03)

Parabéns ALBIMETEO.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2013 às 21:04)

Muitos Parabéns ALBIMETEO!


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2013 às 23:24)

Muitos Parabéns *Hazores* e *Jodamensil*!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2013 às 11:57)

Vêm atrasados ,muito obrigado pelo vossos votos ....cá ao rapaz,já está a ficar com alguma idade, é preciso que haja saúde,bem essencial que nós temos


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2013 às 00:11)

Parabéns *Paulo Pinheiro*!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2013 às 09:59)

Parabéns *Maria Papoila*.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Set 2013 às 19:40)

Feliz aniversário *mr. phillip*


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Set 2013 às 13:46)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes:
Mamede, RickStorm, Agreste


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2013 às 14:01)

Muitos parabéns Agreste! Um belo dia de aniversário!

E parabéns também aos restantes aniversariantes de hoje, Mamede e Rickstorm.


----------



## eFePe (15 Set 2013 às 14:57)

Muitos parabéns a todos!  

efepe


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2013 às 10:06)

Muito obrigado pelas felicitações, cumprimento-vos a todos também.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2013 às 11:52)

Muitos parabéns Agreste, embora atrasados.


----------



## Thomar (6 Out 2013 às 16:34)

Muitos parabéns *lSalvador*!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2013 às 18:42)

Parabéns lsalvador.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Out 2013 às 11:43)

Um obrigado a todos


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2013 às 11:55)

Parabéns ecobcg e restantes aniversariantes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2013 às 12:57)

Muitos parabéns ao meu vizinho ecobcg, e também ao Spiritmind e ao jpmartins.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2013 às 14:09)

Parabens a todos os aniversariantes do dia de hoje !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2013 às 14:36)

Muitos parabéns aos aniversariantes no dia de hoje .


----------



## jpmartins (10 Nov 2013 às 23:33)

Obrigado a todos.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2013 às 19:46)

Obrigado a todos!

E parabéns atrasados aos restantes aniversariantes de ontem! O fim-de-semana foi fora e não vim a tempo de desejar atempadamente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 00:39)

Parabéns caro stormy! 

Espero que tenhas um bom Natal/dia de aniversário e que continues a partilhar a tua sapiência nesta casa por muito mais tempo!

cumps.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 03:38)

Feliz aniversário Stormy Está mesmo um dia cheio de eventos meteorológicos para comemorar 

Tudo de Bom


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2013 às 17:56)

Parabéns *stormy*!!!!

Obrigado pelas previsões meteorológicas que tens feito até hoje e que vivas por muito tempo.
Obrigado por tudo e continuação de um excelente dia de aniversário.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 13:19)

Parabéns Gilmet e restantes membros.


----------



## blade (18 Jan 2014 às 13:39)

Parabéns ao aniversariantes 
Gilmet entraste pa casa dos 20  velhote


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 23:01)

Bom resto de dia de aniversário Gilmet, vinc7e e ijv. Felicidades.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2014 às 23:20)

Parabéns a todos... o Gilmet já cá anda há mais tempo do que eu (eu tenho 6 anos e tal de forum) e ainda só tem 20 anos?


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

Parabéns Duarte Sousa! 


Cumps.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Fev 2014 às 21:38)

Muitos Parabéns **Marta** e *filipe cunha*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2014 às 11:29)

Parabéns caro Mário Barros


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2014 às 13:02)

Muitos Parabéns *Mário Barros*!!!!


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Abr 2014 às 11:24)

Parabéns Manuel Brito e Mario Barros !!!

 Eu não sou muito de dar parabéns nos fóruns mais eu admiro quem o faz, eu tinha que fazer pelo menos uma vez


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mai 2014 às 17:42)

Muitos Parabéns *Gil_Algarvio* e *CJ'43*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 06:28)

Parabéns jonas_87 e Miguel96!
Muita saúde, felicidades e sucesso na vida de vocês.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2014 às 11:28)

Muitos parabéns ao jonas_87 e Miguel96...tenham um bom dia .


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2014 às 17:17)

Tenho andado distraído... :assobio:

Muitos Parabéns ao jonas_87 e Miguel96, que se comemorem muitos e mais anos! 

E já agora a todos os outros que comemoraram o seu aniversário nos últimos tempos, e eu não disse nada  ,
 abraços para os homens e beijinhos para as meninas.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2014 às 22:20)

Parabéns *Glaciar* , *witch,* *Aristocrata* e *Miguel Ferreira*


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jun 2014 às 01:22)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parabéns *Glaciar* , *witch,* *Aristocrata* e *Miguel Ferreira*



Obrigado Miguel96

O facto da página de entrada do meteopt não ser a do fórum faz com este espaço ande "esquecido". Mas como ele existe, lembrei-me de passar por cá tardiamente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2014 às 11:49)

Muitos parabéns, Vitamos!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2014 às 18:10)

Parabens Vitamos, continua o bom trabalho na moderação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2014 às 19:09)

Muitos parabéns *vitamos* 

Dou também os meus parabéns ao *AnDré*, embora atrasados


----------



## vitamos (12 Jul 2014 às 10:19)

Muito obrigado a todos


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2014 às 16:52)

Parabéns ALBIMETEO!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2014 às 20:13)

Muitos Parabéns ALBIMETEO!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2014 às 17:15)

Muito obrigado a todos ...mais um ano velho .


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2014 às 17:27)

Parabéns DaniFR


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2014 às 15:40)

Aniversário do Fórum... 9 anos?


----------



## Teles (26 Ago 2014 às 17:06)

Embora não ande a participar muito no forum ultimamente todos os dias dou uma espiada  por isso quero deixar aqui a toda a equipa desta casa e a todos os que nos visitam os parabéns e afinal somos já um forum internacional por isso parabéns também aos membros de outros países!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Nov 2014 às 19:16)

Muitos parabéns *ecobcg*, *ACalado *e* Jpmartins*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2014 às 19:56)

Muitos parabéns ecobcg e ACalado e Jpmartins .


----------



## ecobcg (10 Nov 2014 às 23:38)

Obrigado!
E parabéns aos restantes aniversariantes ACalado e Jpmartins!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Fev 2015 às 10:47)

Parabéns João Pedro!!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Fev 2015 às 19:50)

Obrigado João!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2018 às 01:52)

Parabéns, @Davidmpb! 
Que contes muitos!


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2018 às 19:47)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Parabéns, @Davidmpb!
> Que contes muitos!


Obrigado,Cláudia.
Igualmente


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2018 às 20:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Obrigado,Cláudia.
> Igualmente



Obrigada!  Quantos são, conta lá?


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2018 às 20:50)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Obrigada!  Quantos são, conta lá?


24.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2018 às 21:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> 24.



Que vergonha! Ninguém tem 24 anos. Já nem digo mais nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2018 às 21:22)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Que vergonha! Ninguém tem 24 anos. Já nem digo mais nada.


Também já passaste por eles.
Estou muito bem assim, não quero envelhecer.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2018 às 21:48)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também já passaste por eles.
> Estou muito bem assim, não quero envelhecer.



Lamento informar mas a única alternativa a não envelhecer é bater a bota pelo que prefiro envelhecer!


----------

